# Glossybox January 2013



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2012)

According to the email Glossybox just sent out this morning, this will indeed be a collaboration with man repeller (a popular fashion blogger).

The theme will be "The Winter Survival Kit" and it will be in a cute silver box.   It says the curator will be including her favorite products and secret essentials to her low maintenance, fashion forward beauty routine.

I'm excited! What is everyone hoping to see in this box?

I would love a great facial moisturizer, maybe a brightening eye cream, a really good and truly hydrating lip balm (NOT gloss)...anything really hydrating is what I need for winter (heat kills my skin and lips, ugh).


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited! What is everyone hoping to see in this box?


 I'm keeping my fingers crossed for something Bumble&amp;Bumble. Hair mask maybe? My hair could sure use some help right now.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 26, 2012)

I gifted myself a box for January with the $15 deal. I am not sure if that will be this box or not? It looks like you have to send in your email to request to get the maneater box....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gifted myself a box for January with the $15 deal. I am not sure if that will be this box or not? It looks like you have to send in your email to request to get the maneater box....


 Nope, all boxes in January will be the man repeller, you'll get it!


----------



## JessP (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm actually quite excited for the Man Repeller box - it'll be fun to see what types of low-maintenance/fashion forward products (per the email GB sent) are featured. I like the idea of both of those themes!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2012)

I would love to see a body butter and/or hand cream.  I had a *phenomenally* bad experience with a new night cream over the weekend (the phrase "allergic contact eczema" was Googled.  Fortunately, it turns out Walgreen's version of Cetaphil treats it nicely for me), so I'm really gunshy about trying a new facial cream, but my legs and hands go past the normal year-round super dry and shift into freakishly dry this time of year, complete with cracking and bleeding on the backs of my hands.  I definitely do *not* want another hair styling product.  I hate that crap.  I only use hair serums because my hair does just fine when I skip conditioner and use serum after a shower (I'm lazy, and rinsing out conditioner uses a ton of water).  

This is probably going to be my last box, though.  The past few boxes I received have been huge fails, and it's just not worth crappy boxes and horrific CS to stick around for the rare fantastic boxes.  Now that I think about it, even when they do send out a great box with makeup items, I don't get colors that work for me, so even the great boxes don't actually end up being remotely decent for me.  I'll cash in my points on Tuesday (just in case they claim that they're sending another December box because I redeemed in December), see how the box is, and probably cancel as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2012)

I would LOVE a hand cream...I know a lot of girls just got one last month, but I didn't get it and I'm sad about that. I work in healthcare, I wash my hands a billion times a day so a good hand cream is a must. It'll be my last box too, and I hope it's a good one.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 26, 2012)

The Body Shop Hemp hand lotion is the best hand lotion I have ever used. Even nurses like it once they use it. It is pricey but if you get on their email they have deal soften and on April 20 they usually have a huge one day sale.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Body Shop Hemp hand lotion is the best hand lotion I have ever used. Even nurses like it once they use it. It is pricey but if you get on their email they have deal soften and on April 20 they usually have a huge one day sale.


I noticed that comes in a tube like L'Occitane shea butter hand cream. (my current favorite)  I may have to try it out. I love lotions and hand creams.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed that comes in a tube like L'Occitane shea butter hand cream. (my current favorite)  I may have to try it out. I love lotions and hand creams.


 You will love it. Hey....I am in MD too, but wayyyy north in the Baltimore area.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

This should be a VERY interesting month with the GB and MR collaboration.

Did you see this "teaser" they sent out?






I am looking forward to it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2012)

Believe it or not, I've never tried the L'occitane hand cream, either! So I'd be ecstatic to get that in the box. I will have to check out the body shop's hand cream! I have been using Bath &amp; Body Works shea cashmere for a couple of years and the Neutrogena one I got from BzzAgent lately, but I always need more.

I'm also agreeing with Meaganola that a body butter would be great for aw inter survival kit.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

I would for sure say a super hydrating lip balm.

Or even a hydrating lip gloss. (clear or neutral shade)

Leandra (the Man Repeller) doesn't wear much make up but likes her gloss (basically because men hate it!)

My guess would be CO Bigelow's Mentha lip gloss.

(I love that product btw! It hydrates lips, adds super gloss and freshens breath if you eat it)

I can also see some kind of eye cream in the box, since she is notorious to complain about "bags" under her eyes. Or maybe they will make it fun and include a eye mask. You know the kind you have to keep in the freezer?

Also maybe not a body butter since they gave us that Shea Souffle stuff two months ago, but possibly a "Dry Body Oil"?

Dry Oil's are pretty hot right now.

I've been getting into body oils recently and they are so hydrating and super silkening, without being greasy. Nuxe makes a great one!

BTW, I started a GB January thread before I realized this one already existed.

If anyone knows how I can delete it, let me know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2012)

A lot of us didn't get the body butter though, so I 'd still love one! I did however get body oils two months (Basq and that jasmine one), so I am well stocked on that...like them, but don't need another.

Definitely would love any good eye product, I have genetic dark circles and they drive me mad.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This should be a VERY interesting month with the GB and MR collaboration.
> 
> ...


Moved your post over and deleted the other thread.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Moved your post over and deleted the other thread.


 Thank you SO much! Appreciate your "super moderator" powers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will love it. Hey....I am in MD too, but wayyyy north in the Baltimore area.


 I am right near the VA boarder near DC. Love to go to Baltimore once in awhile. I bought some of the hand cream! I went to the site and looks like most everything is 50% 0ff. So only $10 bucks for a tube instead of $20. I couldn't stop at just the hand cream either!  Banana shampoo and a few other things was just too intriguing.







> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Believe it or not, I've never tried the L'occitane hand cream, either! So I'd be ecstatic to get that in the box. I will have to check out the body shop's hand cream! I have been using Bath &amp; Body Works shea cashmere for a couple of years and the Neutrogena one I got from BzzAgent lately, but I always need more.
> 
> I'm also agreeing with Meaganola that a body butter would be great for aw inter survival kit.


 I got the L'occitane in my sample society box in November. I HAD to have the full size. Pricey but wonderful stuff.

I love that I have found some really great products that I want to buy in the sub boxes. It is the whole reason I get them.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oooh I'm a big fan of the Man Repeller and I've been toying with signing up for Glossy box for a while. I'll have to check it out when I get home! Hope it isn't too late!


----------



## windermerwmn (Dec 27, 2012)

When I signed up for the L'Occitane e-mail they sent me a coupon for a free hand cream!  Seems they run sales a lot, too.  BTW they have an outlet in Orlando!


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *windermerwmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I signed up for the L'Occitane e-mail they sent me a coupon for a free hand cream!  Seems they run sales a lot, too.  BTW they have an outlet in Orlando!


Nice, I did not know about the email sign up. I just added myself. I would get in so much trouble in Orlando with all the outlet stores. We go every couple of years to do the Disney rounds with the kids.


----------



## Daliax29 (Dec 28, 2012)

How do you get the 15 dollar deal? I signed up for GB last month for the first time since I had the 40% off code. I canceled my subscription right away away though cause I was only planning on getting Decembers box. Bth I really liked the box so I think I wanna go ahead and get January's.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you get the 15 dollar deal? I signed up for GB last month for the first time since I had the 40% off code. I canceled my subscription right away away though cause I was only planning on getting Decembers box. Bth I really liked the box so I think I wanna go ahead and get January's.


 You have to be a current subscriber (because the $15 is meant to be a gift...but most of us gifted them to ourselves, and got multiple boxes, lol...)


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I'm gonna re-subscribe.  I had a regular sub &amp; then cancelled it &amp; signed up with the 3-month R29 deal a few months ago.  That is now expired, so I'm looking for the best "deal" out there.  I can see the $15 gift sub, but it tells me I need an active subscription to do it.  I know ebates offers $2.75 cash back.  Unfortunately, I missed out on the Black Friday 40% off deal.  Anyone know of good codes out there right now?  Thanks!


----------



## Daliax29 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh ok thanks Michaela ! I figured that's what everyone meant but I was just hoping there was another code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I didnt know how to quote you directly but I just figured it out, I just don't know how to edit this comment to include the quote.)  Am I making sense? lol newbiee here.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think there are currently any deals that I have seen other than free blush with order


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok thanks Michaela ! I figured that's what everyone meant but I was just hoping there was another code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I didnt know how to quote you directly but I just figured it out, I just don't know how to edit this comment to include the quote.)  Am I making sense? lol newbiee here.


 LOL yeah. I haven't seen any recent codes or deals, but if they post one I'm sure someone will share it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 30, 2012)

I finally got 4 boxes so I made the drawer thingy. It's cute.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2012)

Love it!!! How did you do it?


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 31, 2012)

I decorate some of my old birch boxes with modgepodge


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it!!! How did you do it?


 I found the direction on another persons blog. HERE



> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decorate some of my old birch boxes with modgepodge


 That is really neat. I may have to do that with all my other sub boxes.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 31, 2012)

The hardest part is cutting the dang scrapbooking paper perfect for the boxes lol. It is really easy though! The glossybox tower looked hard to me.....


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decorate some of my old birch boxes with modgepodge


 Love it! I have two of my old Glossyboxes covered in white zebra print Duck Tape. Bought the sheets ($1.99 each) for the top and used the tape ($4.99 roll) on the sides. Using those two boxes for my Sugarpill. Going to decorate three Beauty Army boxes for my Lime Crime make up.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks so much ashitude- new project underway!!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 2, 2013)

I have got to make that GB tower as soon as I get enough boxes. This will only be box #2 for me in January. And it will be the special edition silver Man Repeller one, so gotta keep collecting lol!


----------



## LaurasAllMadeUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi! 

Wow, great job, I love the handles you've used on the drawers! I have changed mine since my original tutorial and now put pearly beads as the handles instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Laura

Edited to remove website link per TOS


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LaurasAllMadeUp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


Ohpearls would be really pretty. I used "Perfect Fit Buttons" They are some As seen on TV buttons I bought a long time ago and never used. They make great handles.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been trying to cancel GB since 12/29 (not unhappy with them, I just need to save money) and I can't. The page that you need to access (recurring profiles) is "down". I emailed GB 2 times about but nothing yet. I know it's the holidays, but it's kind of.. annoying... is that just an issue I'm having or is it down for everyone? Was anyone able to cancel?


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 2, 2013)

You could try a different browser.  I can't login using FireFox but I can get into the system using Chrome or Internet Explorer.


----------



## pobox607 (Jan 3, 2013)

Finished up my GB subscription after R29 and skipped December. But now I really want the man repeller box. Anyone know of any codes out there right now? Thanks!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 3, 2013)

They have a code blush that I used not that long ago and they include a blush with your order- sorry that's all I know of,


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They have a code blush that I used not that long ago and they include a blush with your order- sorry that's all I know of,


 What is the code if you don't mind?

I am thinking of resubscribing since most of the times boxes that are partnered up are pretty amazing except for Goop lol.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Jan 3, 2013)

Those are super cute!  I'm soooo not crafty like that, though I wish I was...   



> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decorate some of my old birch boxes with modgepodge


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MomOf5InKs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are super cute!  I'm soooo not crafty like that, though I wish I was...


 It was really wayyyyyyy easier than it looks!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 4, 2013)

The code is "blush" - sorry I thought I specified. It worked for me a couple weeks ago....


----------



## Freezymama (Jan 4, 2013)

> Those are super cute! Â I'm soooo not crafty like that, though I wish I was... Â Â


 Wow! Love this! I will have to try this out!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The code is "blush" - sorry I thought I specified. It worked for me a couple weeks ago....


 I used the same code about a week ago.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Jan 4, 2013)

wow that box tower is awesome! I have more than enough boxes at the moment and, although I use them to store makeup, they just stay stacked in the closet. This would make my makeup more easily attainable and be super cute as well. I need to get on this!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2013)

I have been wanting to make one of the sets of drawers for ages, and I keep forgetting to buy superglue!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 4, 2013)

I canceled right after I got the December box but now I think I am resubscribing! I'm new to Glossybox so do they usually do a lot of collaboration boxes?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled right after I got the December box but now I think I am resubscribing! I'm new to Glossybox so do they usually do a lot of collaboration boxes?


 I don't think they have done many collaboration boxes in the past. (if any) They did recently make a lot of management changes in the US office (hence the lack of CS agents at the moment) so I think things are going to change for the better. More interesting boxes..ultimately better customer service...etc. That's just my opinion.

The Man Repeller collab is a FANTASTIC idea. A lot of eyes (and press) will be on this January box, so they really have to make it great.

I hope I'm right.

Enjoy your sub!!!!!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think they have done many collaboration boxes in the past. (if any) They did recently make a lot of management changes in the US office (hence the lack of CS agents at the moment) so I think things are going to change for the better. More interesting boxes..ultimately better customer service...etc. That's just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Okay you have convinced me!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know. Okay you have convinced me!


 Now I REALLY hope I'm right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do think if you are going to take a gamble and resub...January is absolutely the month to do it!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I REALLY hope I'm right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do think if you are going to take a gamble and resub...January is absolutely the month to do it!


 

I actually really enjoyed December's box but wasn't sure it was worth the $21.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I felt like that with the November box...it was my first box and I felt like it was an okay box.

Last month was a lot better than November's box but it wasn't horrible since I was able to get it for about $13.00


----------



## madcute (Jan 4, 2013)

I was really impressed with my box last month, I can't wait to see what's in store for January a la Man Repeller!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I felt like that with the November box...it was my first box and I felt like it was an okay box.
> 
> Last month was a lot better than November's box but it wasn't horrible since I was able to get it for about $13.00


I really hope our expectations are met for this January box!


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really hope our expectations are met for this January box!


 I know so do I, I promised I would give it 3 months so I hope that its the best box ever.

I still have a feeling I will stay for February since it will be Valentine's month lol.


----------



## pride (Jan 5, 2013)

blah the blush code doesn't seem to work for me anymore. I figured I'll keep the sub one more month but I wanted to send two more gift boxes for the january box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> blah the blush code doesn't seem to work for me anymore. I figured I'll keep the sub one more month but I wanted to send two more gift boxes for the january box.


 That code apparently expired end of December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait for this months box!!!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 8, 2013)

I just hope its better than the last two months! my nov box was missing items, was told I would receive a replacement box over a month ago, still waiting, and several dozen calls later to which there was never a live person answering and half a dozen emails later still waiting for a resolution! if I my interest wasn't piqued by the man repeller box I would have cancelled already such a bummer as sept box was awesome, June was pretty good, julu, August, and October were decent. they also have the best actual box. has anyone else made the drawers out of the boxes? I did and it came out as such a cute way to store beauty products especially since plastic drawers can be so pricy! emailed Glossybox again last night and can only hope that a real person will actually respond in a reasonable amount of time since the phone number is useless! anyone have any tips for getting thought to CS?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just hope its better than the last two months! my nov box was missing items, was told I would receive a replacement box over a month ago, still waiting, and several dozen calls later to which there was never a live person answering and half a dozen emails later still waiting for a resolution! if I my interest wasn't piqued by the man repeller box I would have cancelled already
> 
> such a bummer as sept box was awesome, June was pretty good, julu, August, and October were decent. they also have the best actual box. has anyone else made the drawers out of the boxes? I did and it came out as such a cute way to store beauty products especially since plastic drawers can be so pricy!
> ...


 I made a bunch of fancy chocolate covered pretzel sticks dipped in all kinds of toppings and loaded my extra Glossyboxes full of them with some tissue paper separating the layers and gave them as gifts and people loved them. The boxes are so elegant they look like they come from a high-end bakery. I definitely made sure to clean out the inside so there was no product residue or scents. They worked great!


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 8, 2013)

random question - im a new subscriber so if GB ships internationally, does that mean everyone around the world receives the same thing or each box caters to their own country?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2013)

There are over 15 Glossyboxes around the world so each country that has a GB there gets different items.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 8, 2013)

It'd be cool to have a choice of a GB from another country - have a try of other stuff in other countries - but that's horrible on shipping costs


----------



## EmGee (Jan 9, 2013)

I can not trust Glossybox Canada anymore.

On Facebook they have admitted to getting  items from third parties and Avon and Revlon even commented they did not supply the items in the Dec Glossybox and in no way have sponsored their boxes.

Also a few months ago I got a Dove body wash that my friend saw at Dollar type stores and is now sold for $2 on some clearance old stock sites.

a 200ml size that is not for sale anywhere?

box

Now Glossybox Canada even sent expired makeup and is claiming it is fine??

That is the "last straw" you could say.

Also no phone number for the Canada service. no way to contact them, so did a Visa chargeback for $21.

Maybe the US service is better,but I do not want anything from the Canadian glossybox service- not after all these lies.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2013)

Heeeey, whaddaya know, they seem to have gotten the Glossydots redemption right! I have a confirmation that they are using my dots and no credit card charge -- at least so far. I was wondering if they would charge me even though I redeemed my dots.


----------



## redfox (Jan 9, 2013)

I just cancelled.  I never received my December box even though it was marked as "delivered".  I contacted them and was told they would send me a new one. That hasn't happened.  I was charged today for the January box and, maybe I'm being petty, but I think it's just a little bit ridiculous to be charged for the next months box when I haven't even received the previous months.  I'd rather spend my money on products I know I like then on products I may or may not enjoy and may or may not actually receive.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you seen what they did in Canada? The box is  full of old Avon!

I was promised a December box as well after they flubbed my sub. no luck with that yet.



> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just cancelled.  I never received my December box even though it was marked as "delivered".  I contacted them and was told they would send me a new one. That hasn't happened.  I was charged today for the January box and, maybe I'm being petty, but I think it's just a little bit ridiculous to be charged for the next months box when I haven't even received the previous months.  I'd rather spend my money on products I know I like then on products I may or may not enjoy and may or may not actually receive.


----------



## tameloy (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you guys see the spoiler about the Man Repeller box that they just tweeted? Holy cow!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know who the parent company is for Glossybox? I'm not getting anywhere with their CS...maybe the parent compant can help if there is one?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 9, 2013)

I just saw this spoiler! http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/01/09/new-beauty-collaboration-alert-the-man-repeller-glossybox/


----------



## JessP (Jan 9, 2013)

Ooooh thanks for finding/sharing this!! I hope I get the 

Tarte Glamazon lipstick!


----------



## lolitam (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh thanks for finding/sharing this!! I hope I get the
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 9, 2013)

ahhhh I so want to get this box now D:


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 9, 2013)

Yay OPI! I love them!


----------



## JessP (Jan 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Too funny - I am hoping for the "other one" of the two!  

Exciting sounding box...
Ha! Well we can always trade with each other if we get the opposite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, maybe we'll be the two lucky ones with the

$1000 ShopBop gift cards in our boxes!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 9, 2013)

Sweet box! I can not wait to get it. Everything sounds great.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 9, 2013)

Got charged today! OMG this box sounds pretty darn amazing!  After last month I was really upset with them.

Here's to a Tarte Lipstick I have been eyeing and now praying for!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 9, 2013)

Apparently I am subscribed to glossybox again? I legitimately do not remember signing back up..sort of like the sephora order that I just got a shipping email for. I need rehab.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently I am subscribed to glossybox again? I legitimately do not remember signing back up..sort of like the sephora order that I just got a shipping email for. I need rehab.


LOL Oh man. I hope I am never that bad. I may even show my husband your post so he thinks I am a little more sane that he believes I am.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Oh man. I hope I am never that bad. I may even show my husband your post so he thinks I am a little more sane that he believes I am.


Lol please feel free. I am a goo hoarder in the worst ways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just saw this spoiler! http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/01/09/new-beauty-collaboration-alert-the-man-repeller-glossybox/


 Ha, my inner battle to not open that one lasted all of 30 seconds. 

I LOVE the

Potion 9!


----------



## pride (Jan 9, 2013)

Box sounds great...I was already going to gift two boxes but I might have to send one to my mom now too.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey everyone I read on here somewhere that you can gift a glossybox for $15.00. How do you do that? Is there a special code?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 9, 2013)

Sigh, with those spoilers, I'll resubscribe haha!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 9, 2013)

You have to be an active subscriber and then you can gift a box for $15 

http://www.glossybox.com/gifts-old/



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone I read on here somewhere that you can gift a glossybox for $15.00. How do you do that? Is there a special code?


----------



## HazelC (Jan 9, 2013)

I cancelled in december because I wasn't happy with my items (it was my first box). And, surprise!! I just got an email for order confirmation (January box). When I logged into my account, it's still active. 

How on earth did I get scammed like that? Anyone had this issue?


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to be an active subscriber and then you can gift a box for $15
> 
> http://www.glossybox.com/gifts-old/


To piggyback off this, I helped out a MUTer last month for the December box. It was a relatively painless process if you're not an active subscriber already. PM if that's something you want to do.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I am an active subscriber and thank you for the link!

Are they always $15.00? Or is it just this month they are doing the $15.00? 

Does anyone know if they will receive the January box?


----------



## pride (Jan 9, 2013)

I think last month was the first time they had the gift option, it was $15 then also. And the gift order page says it will ship between 15th and 19th, so yep, should be the January box. And it said on their fb page there was still time to order one.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I am an active subscriber and thank you for the link!
> 
> ...


I recall in Dec that they were still allowing you to order the box past the 9th, however, those would not be guaranteed for delivery in time for Christmas. It might be something like that. If in doubt, probably shoot them an email, twitter or call them.

They did it last month too, so I don't know if it's temporary or permanent. I don't mind it being a lower price because then I can either gift or send another to myself. haha


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just saw this spoiler! http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/01/09/new-beauty-collaboration-alert-the-man-repeller-glossybox/


So excited for the Tarte Glamazon lipstick or Vincent Longo lipstain.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had ordered two gift boxes for january but then canceled because of the issues I'm having. I was charged for the boxes. I wonder if I'll still get them.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so excited for this box it looks very promising


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 9, 2013)

The Man Repeller collaboration and the spoilers on the People site made me take the plunge and sign back up.

I signed up for a 3 month subscription. I hope, since there will be more media attention and new subscribers, that the boxes are better than in the past!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 9, 2013)

Glossybox said that they'll be sending me a January Box for free.. i really hope that they do ;] I'm pretty sure that Nicole will since she's AWESOME!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox said that they'll be sending me a January Box for free.. i really hope that they do ;] I'm pretty sure that Nicole will since she's AWESOME!!


 If they said it, they will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had some issues last month and was given a free box. I didn't get a shipping email but it just showed up on my doorstep and I was soooo happy especially because I liked everything inside!

ETA: I just read about the Glossybox Canada stuff and was shocked. I may have sounded like I thought glossybox was perfection because I had a great experience with them last month and no issues with my previous boxes but now I'm a bit worried that something like what happened in Canada could happen in the US. Are the boxes extremely different in Canada and the US? The brands given out in the US has always seemed good but if I got stuff like what was mentioned in the Canadian boxes, I'd cancel in a second.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they said it, they will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had some issues last month and was given a free box. I didn't get a shipping email but it just showed up on my doorstep and I was soooo happy especially because I liked everything inside!
> 
> ETA: I just read about the Glossybox Canada stuff and was shocked. I may have sounded like I thought glossybox was perfection because I had a great experience with them last month and no issues with my previous boxes but now I'm a bit worried that something like what happened in Canada could happen in the US. Are the boxes extremely different in Canada and the US? The brands given out in the US has always seemed good but if I got stuff like what was mentioned in the Canadian boxes, I'd cancel in a second.


 i really hope that Nicole does &lt;3 she's truly so nice and understanding.. =)

i heard what happened to Glossybox Canada too but the boxes are different.. so I don't think that it would be happening to the US.. it COULD happen.. but nothing not I know of yet and I've been subscribed since the beginning.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i really hope that Nicole does &lt;3 she's truly so nice and understanding.. =)
> ...


I agree. GB US's products and other countries I have seen have been amazing. It's the CS that is lacking. I guess. I've never actually had a problem with them, but I know others have.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. GB US's products and other countries I have seen have been amazing. It's the CS that is lacking. I guess. I've never actually had a problem with them, but I know others have.


 yeah there are a varieties of products in EVERYONE's glossybox across the countries and some of them are great products..

i don't know how bad CS is lacking but I'm with you... I've never had a problem with them =)


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a total sucker. After seeing that spoiler earlier I gifted myself a second box. I hope I get two different ones though I know the likelyhood is low. At least I'll have extras for trade! Just a reminder that if you use ebates you get $2.75 back when subbing to GB.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a total sucker. After seeing that spoiler earlier I gifted myself a second box. I hope I get two different ones though I know the likelyhood is low. At least I'll have extras for trade! Just a reminder that if you use ebates you get $2.75 back when subbing to GB.


 I think that I might get myself a 2nd box too! :OO hehe


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay! Managed to convince the bf to get me this month's box and resubbed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 10, 2013)

Gah, I couldn't resist.. Signed back up lol


----------



## BlackestVoid (Jan 10, 2013)

I just canceled a month ago too... Darn, goodbye food money for college. Hello ham sandwiches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 10, 2013)

Well i caved in and gifted myself another box. I can't stand thinking that the box will be awesome and I would miss out on doubles LOL. The preview article above does sounds quite promising!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 10, 2013)

I gifted myself another box yesterday. I couldn't resist.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 10, 2013)

This is going to be my first Glossybox and I'm super excited!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder if they will post the 2 winners of the $1000 gift cards?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

Jazbot! You made me crack! I got another glossybox! Im hoping for the tarteotherwise im cancelling again!


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 10, 2013)

I gifted myself a $15 box for January......I had been a 3 month subscriber. Well they charged my card another $21 for a second box. Do you think they will cancel that order or refund my card??


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jazbot! You made me crack! I got another glossybox! Im hoping for the tarteotherwise im cancelling again!


 I know that tarte got me too!  lol Sorry!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2013)

ENABLERS!!!  I Signed up for a 2nd Box last night-  absolutely no control!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

lmao since like we all cracked and signed back up or got a second box...*sigh* I really think when we click the link to come to MUT there should be a warning!!! also I think I want the tarte more than the vincent longo  I hope this box is amazing for all of us!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao since like we all cracked and signed back up or got a second box...*sigh* I really think when we click the link to come to MUT there should be a warning!!! also I think I want the tarte more than the vincent longo  I hope this box is amazing for all of us!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't indulged in a second box but am thisclose to doing so. Totally agree this site should come with a disclaimer and/or a warning! Also, I'm hoping for the same variation as you - perhaps this is another reason I should just get a second box already.. Oh dear lol.


----------



## vugrl (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm already getting 2 since I had a 3 month sub and then won 6 months free but I went ahead and caved for a gifted 3rd box. LOL! I will just give dupes to my sister.


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm already getting 2 since I had a 3 month sub and then won 6 months free but I went ahead and caved for a gifted 3rd box. LOL! I will just give dupes to my sister.


 Nice! That's awesome about winning 6 months free - congrats!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jan 10, 2013)

Now I see what everyone is complaining about with CS. I've tried calling for 2 days before 5 EST and apparently they are done for the day before then? All I get is a full voice mail box recording.

I canceled back in August and then did the 3 month R29 which has expired. I get a bill on my paypal account- which I NEVER recall even entering on Glossybox.

Even when you think you're done with Glossybox, they will decide when you're done with Glossybox.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they said it, they will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had some issues last month and was given a free box. I didn't get a shipping email but it just showed up on my doorstep and I was soooo happy especially because I liked everything inside!
> 
> ETA: I just read about the Glossybox Canada stuff and was shocked. I may have sounded like I thought glossybox was perfection because I had a great experience with them last month and no issues with my previous boxes but now I'm a bit worried that something like what happened in Canada could happen in the US. Are the boxes extremely different in Canada and the US? The brands given out in the US has always seemed good but if I got stuff like what was mentioned in the Canadian boxes, I'd cancel in a second.


 I WAS subbed to Glossybox Canada since the very first box. The last 3 or 4 boxes were all drugstore items, then now expired Avon from 2005??

items w no English or French labelling that you can get on ebay???

The US Glossybox seems so much better.

I have had a few small issues w other boxes (test tube, Beauty Cache from Skincarerx, Beautyfix), but when I did contact about a  caproduct question, missing item or whatever all the other companies were great to deal with.

but Glossybox Canada is not responding to my emails, no phone number for Canadians, not offering to replace my 2 expired products.

-not much they can do to keep me as a customer short of a free box, and not too sure I want anything from them after hearing they buy items from 3rd parties and not authorized places?? for some items.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't indulged in a second box but am thisclose to doing so. Totally agree this site should come with a disclaimer and/or a warning! Also, I'm hoping for the same variation as you - perhaps this is another reason I should just get a second box already.. Oh dear lol.


 I'd advice you to be strong and not cave...but the products this month are just so good!! Also I looked at all the Tarte lipsticks and there's isn't one shade I don't like!


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 10, 2013)

I gifted myself a box and they just charged me for a second box!!!   Arrgh.  I emailed, no response.  Frustrated.  Should have known it was too good to be true.  

Anyone here besides JessP (don't know how to tag you!) in San DIego?  I am trying to get together an in-person bb swap, might as well include glossybox. PM me if interested!!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone here besides JessP (don't know how to tag you!) in San DIego?  I am trying to get together an in-person bb swap, might as well include glossybox. PM me if interested!!!


 Yay! Excellent idea to include GB!


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd advice you to be strong and not cave...but the products this month are just so good!! Also I looked at all the Tarte lipsticks and there's isn't one shade I don't like!


 You are so right! I might just bite the bullet.. my resistance is quickly caving lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Enabler much?XD sorry! I would get another one if I could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

Ha! It's okay - I think we may all have some sort of condition when it comes to beauty products lol


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha! It's okay - I think we may all have some sort of condition when it comes to beauty products lol 




Agreed!  I'm trying to resist the temptation to sign up for glossybox again...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

maybe we do...maybe we just have to have them all!!  XD


----------



## lolitam (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! Well we can always trade with each other if we get the opposite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, maybe we'll be the two lucky ones with the
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 10, 2013)

If I get another useless hair care product I'm  canceling. I got one last month and I was so dissapointed, I don't do anything with my hair. I know its not Glossybox's fault, but I want makeup, not hair care products.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah, well even though I spent 2 months being seriously annoyed with GB and their crappy (and occasionally non-existent) CS, I still can't seem to leave them alone...lol  I gifted myself a 2nd box last month and once I saw someone say that we could gift a box this month as well, I started considering it.  Then I saw the spoilers and I caved, so I'm hoping to get a better variety this month than I did last month.  Why do I do this to myself?  I have no will-power!   



  HA!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2013)

It's a mark of how much their CS has infuriated me that I'm *not* getting a second box.  I'm planning on canceling it after I get it largely because of that.  Plus the products that I've received have hugely missed the mark for me.  I was particularly annoyed by the mark. lipstick.  It's an *Avon* brand.  This is supposed to be a luxury box  Plus the color?  Hate hate *hate* soft pinks.  I go for bold berry or hot pink/fuchsia lips.  I am usually baffled when I try to figure out why they have sent what they have sent to me.  At least they haven't sent me a product for curly hair -- yet.  It seems like it's just a matter of time before they do.  But if they send out decent products *and* turn the CS around this month, I might not cancel.  Maybe.  With all of the promotional work surrounding this particular box, though, I have a bad feeling that they won't be able to deal with the influx of customers, and the CS will be even worse than it already is, so I'm still planning on cutting the cord once I get January's box in my hands since I won't be able to do a credit card chargeback due to the fact that I redeemed points for this one.  I can't believe how much I'm looking forward to cutting my losses here.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get another useless hair care product I'm  canceling. I got one last month and I was so dissapointed, I don't do anything with my hair. I know its not Glossybox's fault, but I want makeup, not hair care products.


None of the subs are all makeup. Ipsy is probably the closest but even they don't have ALL makeup.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> None of the subs are all makeup. Ipsy is probably the closest but even they don't have ALL makeup.


 Starbox by www.starlooks.com is all colored makeup products. $15.00 a month for gorgeous, high quality makeup items. December's item was a $99 eye shadow palette.

Most months, the boxes contain 4-6 individual makeup items.

I think it's fabulous and a total steal of a deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starbox by www.starlooks.com is all colored makeup products. $15.00 a month for gorgeous, high quality makeup items. December's item was a $99 eye shadow palette.
> 
> ...


 I second this. As their products have become my go to!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh, is GB going to make the $15 gift box a monthly feature? I didn't know they were offering this again til I read here. Just bought another Man Repeller box, LOL.

In my very weak defense, I had subscribed to the Man-Repeller Lost Crates subscription box, then Lost Crate went out of business or something... so I do like her " material stuff".


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish they lowered the price to $15...though the bf seems to be OK w the price...and well he's the one that pays XD


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 11, 2013)

> Yay! Excellent idea to include GB!Â


 I'm also in San Diego and may be interested in meeting up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also in San Diego and may be interested in meeting up


 Yep, me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WAS subbed to Glossybox Canada since the very first box. The last 3 or 4 boxes were all drugstore items, then now expired Avon from 2005??
> 
> ...


 That is incredible. It makes them seem like those scammers that buy stuff on ebay and try to resell it as "luxury" boxes. Plus, Avon shouldn't even be categorized as a "luxury brand" and having it expire since 2005 is the last straw. I would file a complaint with my credit card if they pulled that stuff over here. I don't know what options you have in Canada but you shouldn't have to pay for boxes of drugstore items and even worse, expired drugstore items and third party unauthorized products. If I see even a hint of that happening in the US, I'll cancel immediately.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gifted myself a box and they just charged me for a second box!!!   Arrgh.  I emailed, no response.  Frustrated.  Should have known it was too good to be true.
> 
> Anyone here besides JessP (don't know how to tag you!) in San DIego?  I am trying to get together an in-person bb swap, might as well include glossybox. PM me if interested!!!


 I was also charged for a second box. 2 emails and still no reply.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starbox by www.starlooks.com is all colored makeup products. $15.00 a month for gorgeous, high quality makeup items. December's item was a $99 eye shadow palette.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to bankrupt me! The last thing I need is to be introduced to MORE subscriptions!!!! LOL


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 11, 2013)

So just so I'm clear, the January box is the Man Repeller box?


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 11, 2013)

i totally just caved and subscribed. it is taking everything i have not to sign up for NB Test Tube as well... I HAVE AN ADDICTION


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 11, 2013)

[SIZE=80%]Well, I have finally had my run in with CS at GB...........what does that even mean? No reason why?? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=80%]JAN 11, 2013  |  09:44AM EST [/SIZE]*Jessie Gonzalez* replied:
 

Dear xxxxxx,

Thank You for your e-mail. At this time we are not able to refund your account.

If you have any further questions or concerns please feel free to call us at any time.


Kind Regards,

The GlossyBox Team   [SIZE=80%]JAN 11, 2013  |  11:02PM EST [/SIZE]
*xxxxxx *replied:
I was charged twice for January. Once for my gift sub and once again yesterday for $21. Can you stop this from going through before it ships and refund my account please? Thank you.

xxxxxx


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2013)

My reply would be this: "In that case, I will be initiating a credit card chargeback through my credit card company."


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MomOf5InKs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, well even though I spent 2 months being seriously annoyed with GB and their crappy (and occasionally non-existent) CS, I still can't seem to leave them alone...lol  I gifted myself a 2nd box last month and once I saw someone say that we could gift a box this month as well, I started considering it.  Then I saw the spoilers and I caved, so I'm hoping to get a better variety this month than I did last month.  Why do I do this to myself?  I have no will-power!
> 
> ...


 I must be a sucker for punishment because I bought another 3 month sub. I love the products but I hate the way they run the company.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, I'm glad I saw the spoilers so I can relax and save myself $21, since I tried almost all of the products included in the boxes this month (minus that super expensive moisturizer).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lolitam (Jan 11, 2013)

Those of you getting charged twice, are you getting charged two $21 amounts or one $15 and one $21?  If the latter, could this be the issue? ....

I was signed up for a 3 month sub, Jan was to be the last month of the sub. I also wanted to take advantage of the $15 gift box deal so I tried to order but it said I needed to have an active subscription to order the gift box.   Apparently once my Jan box had been processed my account was deemed "cancelled" so I am no longer a current active subscriber.  

I'm assuming they don't want people ordering the $15 gift boxes in place of the $21 subscription priced box, so in order to receive the $15 box you must also be getting a $21 box.  Does that sound like what is happening?


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you getting charged twice, are you getting charged two $21 amounts or one $15 and one $21?  If the latter, could this be the issue? ....
> 
> ...


 I guess........I have been a subscriber since September though. I ordered a Dec box and then gifted myself a Jan. I used paypal so I sent in a dispute claim but am thinking I may not win this one.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=80%]Well, I have finally had my run in with CS at GB...........what does that even mean? No reason why?? [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 Do you have a normal month to month subscription?  My understanding is you must have a current subscription to gift yourself the $15 box.  So you would then, in fact, be charged twice.  Once for your normal subscription and then once for the gift subscription.  Which would be two charges for two boxes.  (That's how I read your email.)  I don't think the gift subscription can replace your normal box because you HAVE to have a current subscription to get the gift box.  Unless you're meaning you were charged for your regular box ($21), the gift sub ($15), and then charged again ($21) for a regular box.  Which would be three charges.  Maybe that's what you're trying to say and customer service took it the way I read it instead?


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe someone could clear this up for me. I have a 3 month subscription that says active. I bought 3 gifts for friends but all 3 say expired and I've been charged for them. If you've purchased a gift box what is it showing on your account?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe someone could clear this up for me. I have a 3 month subscription that says active. I bought 3 gifts for friends but all 3 say expired and I've been charged for them. If you've purchased a gift box what is it showing on your account?


 Did you order the gift box for December or January?  If you just ordered for January I believe since it's a one time thing they show it as expired once they process your order.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have a normal month to month subscription?  My understanding is you must have a current subscription to gift yourself the $15 box.  So you would then, in fact, be charged twice.  Once for your normal subscription and then once for the gift subscription.  Which would be two charges for two boxes.  (That's how I read your email.)  I don't think the gift subscription can replace your normal box because you HAVE to have a current subscription to get the gift box.  Unless you're meaning you were charged for your regular box ($21), the gift sub ($15), and then charged again ($21) for a regular box.  Which would be three charges.  Maybe that's what you're trying to say and customer service took it the way I read it instead?


 Ok. I was a 3 month subscriber starting in Sept.... then that was up and the code came out for Dec so I got a month sub. So I assumed while I was still a current subscriber in December I gifted myself a Jan box that was charged to my account on Dec 26th. I didn't really understand that I had to be a "current subber" in January or that I would be charged again.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> Maybe someone could clear this up for me. I have a 3 month subscription that says active. I bought 3 gifts for friends but all 3 say expired and I've been charged for them. If you've purchased a gift box what is it showing on your account?


 I just broke down and ordered a gift sub for January through ebates. Basically $12.25 for a box- that is half what I'd pay for one of the lip products we're getting. I couldn't pass it up, even if my box is a dup! And my gift sub says processed and expired just like yours. And I just placed it, so I think we are good! Can't wait for this box! I'm trying not to order another at that price! Eeekkk!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 11, 2013)

> I just broke down and ordered a gift sub for January through ebates. Basically $12.25 for a box- that is half what I'd pay for one of the lip products we're getting. I couldn't pass it up, even if my box is a dup! And my gift sub says processed and expired just like yours. And I just placed it, so I think we are good! Can't wait for this box! I'm trying not to order another at that price! Eeekkk!


 Uh oh, I think you enabled my justification. I'll probably get a second box and even if its a dup, I might be able to gift some of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lmda (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoilers from the Man Repeller herself:

http://www.manrepeller.com/2013/01/glossy-glossy.html


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited!!!! I hope we all get the nail polish :3


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 11, 2013)

What I want most is the prime style extender that is the best product ever!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

She didn't just " spoil", she photographed and listed the entire possible contents. ROFLOL!! She is a TRIP!!!  IF I was ever lucky enough to curate a beauty box as good as Glossybox's box is for the entire subscribing USA, I would tell all too. LOLOL.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited!!!! I hope we all get the nail polish :3


 I think we will, my question is if we will all get the same color.... Since I have two of these coming


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just broke down and ordered a gift sub for January through ebates. Basically $12.25 for a box- that is half what I'd pay for one of the lip products we're getting. I couldn't pass it up, even if my box is a dup! And my gift sub says processed and expired just like yours. And I just placed it, so I think we are good! Can't wait for this box! I'm trying not to order another at that price! Eeekkk!


 Im considering a third.... I ordered my first one as a resub and used ebates. then I gifted myself one through ebates as well. Thinking about a third just for fun. and to make sure I get a lipstick.... I really want it!


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm wondering about the sizes we'll be getting - her post is showing a bunch of full size items, though I'm guessing that's just for picture/advertising purposes. I'm really excited for the Tarte lipstick and OPI polish!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering about the sizes we'll be getting - her post is showing a bunch of full size items, though I'm guessing that's just for picture/advertising purposes. I'm really excited for the Tarte lipstick and OPI polish!


 It looks like both will be full sized. In the comments she confirmed that the first will be. As for the second item, I wouldnt thing GB would send a mini. Im really excited for this box. Im just crossing my fingers for the lipstick


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like both will be full sized. In the comments she confirmed that the first will be. As for the second item, I wouldnt thing GB would send a mini. Im really excited for this box. Im just crossing my fingers for the lipstick


 That's true, good points! What are your thoughts on the sizes of the Fresh serum and Le Metier de Beaute cream?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoilers from the Man Repeller herself:
> 
> http://www.manrepeller.com/2013/01/glossy-glossy.html


So excited!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> It looks like both will be full sized. In the comments she confirmed that the first will be. As for the second item, I wouldnt thing GB would send a mini. Im really excited for this box. Im just crossing my fingers for the lipstick


 Someone asked her if the lipstick was full size and she replied it was. I'd imagine the "for your eyes" will be as we'll. NO WAY the one face thing is full size! It's like $225....but will be nice to sample. And it sounds like we all get the same shades in the 3 makeup items possible. Uh, I too am trying not to justify a 3rd box through ebates. It's so cheap. But I don't need more than 2 of these things....but I could start a trade thread with them?! Ugh NOoOo!


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked her if the lipstick was full size and she replied it was. I'd imagine the "for your eyes" will be as we'll. NO WAY the one face thing is full size! It's like $225....but will be nice to sample. And it sounds like we all get the same shades in the 3 makeup items possible.
> 
> Uh, I too am trying not to justify a 3rd box through ebates. It's so cheap. But I don't need more than 2 of these things....but I could start a trade thread with them?! Ugh NOoOo!


 Makes sense. I'm excited! 

Stay strong about the 3rd box lol!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked her if the lipstick was full size and she replied it was. I'd imagine the "for your eyes" will be as we'll. NO WAY the one face thing is full size! It's like $225....but will be nice to sample. And it sounds like we all get the same shades in the 3 makeup items possible.
> 
> Uh, I too am trying not to justify a 3rd box through ebates. It's so cheap. But I don't need more than 2 of these things....but I could start a trade thread with them?! Ugh NOoOo!


 I know... Its such a good deal! I can always give some of the extras away....  My problem would be having 3 of the same nail polish color.... And If I get 3 boxes, I increase my chance at getting a lipstick rather than the other one.... Decisions, decisions....Im thinking everything will be a deluxe sample other than the polish and the lippie. whichever we end up getting.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

Just a reminder-- you can order multiple boxes hoping for a specific thing, and GB may well send you 2 identical boxes without it. Happened to me with the Dec. boxes, but it turned out OK as I liked what I got and could give away one necklace.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 11, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 11, 2013)

I am assuming based on the man repeller spoilers that we're all getting

the mascara, either the tarte or Vincent lip product, either the la metier or fresh serum, the nail polish, the living proof or sebastian and perfume.
Is that what everyone else is thinking? I can't wait to get the box(es).


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoilers from the Man Repeller herself:
> 
> http://www.manrepeller.com/2013/01/glossy-glossy.html


OMG this box is EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe someone could clear this up for me. I have a 3 month subscription that says active. I bought 3 gifts for friends but all 3 say expired and I've been charged for them. If you've purchased a gift box what is it showing on your account?


My gifted Jan box also says Expired. It did the same thing in Dec and all was fine.


----------



## pride (Jan 11, 2013)

Sooo tempted to order another box. Have my own and gifts for two friends already. But yeah, I had my box last month and 3 as gifts (two friends + my mom) and I think every box was identical, with the only difference being the jewelmint piece and the polish color. We didn't get any item variations. They were all shipped at the same time and someone speculated the ones packed at the same time probably have the same items.


----------



## pobox607 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I managed to avoid glossybox for one month, but now I'm back on the bandwagon. The man repeller box looks just too good and had to buy myself another 3 month subscription. Can't even wait!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 11, 2013)

Now I can't wait for it to get here!!!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 11, 2013)

O told myself I'd never go back to Glossybox, but I couldn't resist peeking at the box. I've been sucked back in! Hopefully, only for this box!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

Bwhahaha! Me I can look and frankly as much as I like the brands put out I'll never go back to Glossybox.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 11, 2013)

> Bwhahaha! Me I can look and frankly as much as I like the brands put out I'll never go back to Glossybox.


 I'm pissed that I'm so easily swayed. Definitely have some gookake issues lol..just this month, plus I love the boxes!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

I have to agree with the boxes. I love their pink boxes. If they got better CS and were more friendly I'd probably go back... maybe.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we will, my question is if we will all get the same color.... Since I have two of these coming


 Yes, I believe there is only one color polish.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 11, 2013)

Thinking of re-subbing to get this box! Looks so great


----------



## juk723 (Jan 11, 2013)

I"m so intrigued to find out what sizes these products will be in this box and how many are Either/Or items...





Here's my deluxe sample of Living Proof's Prime Style Extender I "won" from Living Proof's Facebook page when they were them giving away awhile ago. I haven't tried it...but it's a nice size sample. I'm wondering if this is the size that Glossybox will include in this box. 

I captured the Benefit mascara &amp; Revlon polish for size comparisons only.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 11, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking (and hoping) too!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m so intrigued to find out what sizes these products will be in this box and how many are Either/Or items...
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jan 11, 2013)

My credit card was charged so hopefully shipping starts soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm fairly new to GB....I thought we were able to use our Glossydots to purchase the monthly box? It's not giving me the option to purchase it though. Any tips please?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Heeeey, whaddaya know, they seem to have gotten the Glossydots redemption right! I have a confirmation that they are using my dots and no credit card charge -- at least so far. I was wondering if they would charge me even though I redeemed my dots.


 How'd you get it to work. It's not giving me the option to redeem my Glossydots at all


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 12, 2013)

You have to have 1000 glossydots. If you have that many there's a spot that says redeem on the Glossydots page.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Her post makes it sound like she chose one color. I think the only box variations will be the lipstick or stain, and the two hair products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ya and one the 2 face products! Omg I can't wait I so wish I could get another box XD


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am sooo considering a third now that I've seen the products look so lovely...and then...well, gosh I keep thinking -- you know that cute tower you can build from GBoxes? I could have a tower made of the special silver ones! I think I'd need five, however, so I am afraid that crosses over into insanity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It takes 4 boxes. I just made one a couple weeks ago. So just a little crazy, not quite insane.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm slightly confused with the charges too.  I have my account that I had from the start.  It usually came out of my credit card.  I picked up the 40%  off thing for Black Friday to open a new account and paid with paypal.  When I logged into that account last week it said it was cancelled on My orders(although I did nothing to actually cancel the account), so I got a gift box for $15 since it is an awesome deal and I thought the other box was cancelled- Paid with paypal and that charge came through immediately.  NOW I have been charged the $15, and 2 - $21 transactions through paypal, but none on my credit card. 

I realized that the second, Black Friday account is still open, as indicated in "Reoccouring Profiles", although it still says Cancelled under "My Orders". - so one $21 charge is accounted for

In the initial account, it shows the $15 gift box and regular box are both paid for, along with a $0 charge  (assumably for the gift).  I am wondering if I should still expect a credit card charge or if they decided to change how I pay for my boxes on their own, and charge the initial box payment to paypal.

I am ok with paying everything through paypal, but I just don't want any more surprises for the future.  I don't want to have do call customer service until I get my 3-4? boxes. 

The box looks pretty amazing!  I'll just consider it as having an extra chance at the golden ticket!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 12, 2013)

So many issues and I still had to buy another box!! I'll be getting 2 and I used a prepaid card with a really low balance so there are no surprises. However, I can't deny I'm super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 12, 2013)

You know how they ask for your email as far as where to "send" the Glossydots to at the end of a survey.. has anyone tried to send dots from one account to another?


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can you post the tutorial for how you made that tower?  I am building/constructually challenged and would love to do it haha...plus all the tutorials i found on youtube were in different languages!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to have 1000 glossydots. If you have that many there's a spot that says redeem on the Glossydots page.


 I have 1320 points, but I don't see a place to redeem the Glossydots.  When I spoke to a customer service person at GB (yes, I don't even know how I managed to get through), they said you had to email or call to redeem.  Is there another way to do it on-line now?


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there another way to do it on-line now?


 Log in to your account, go to My Glossydots, and you should see a box with an "Apply" button. I don't have enough points to redeem yet, so I haven't done it, but I figure that you just have to click it and it will guide you through the rest of the process.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log in to your account, go to My Glossydots, and you should see a box with an "Apply" button. I don't have enough points to redeem yet, so I haven't done it, but I figure that you just have to click it and it will guide you through the rest of the process.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks--so crazy, but I don't have that on My Glossydots.  I checked 2 browsers and neither of them brings up that option.  Guess I'll have to call/email (ugh--I hate that more than the dentist).


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

is it worth it to get 3?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 12, 2013)

> is it worth it to get 3?


 STOP IT! I just got myself talked out of a third. Now I'm gonna be thinking about silver glossy boxes as I try to go to sleep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 12, 2013)

Not worth it because there is a good chance you won't get any!

Too many issue with GB- talk yourself out by looking at the December thread again!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 12, 2013)

The thousand you need takes about 8 or 9 months.



> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fairly new to GB....I thought we were able to use our Glossydots to purchase the monthly box? It's not giving me the option to purchase it though. Any tips please?


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2013)

Why?

What is wrong with the US version.

People on the Canadian Facebook are all mad we can not get man repeller box.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bwhahaha! Me I can look and frankly as much as I like the brands put out I'll never go back to Glossybox.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 12, 2013)

The surveys are up! 

Apparently they give you duplicate surveys for every gift box you ordered.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 12, 2013)

oh no..... I'm going to have to resub....even with the cs/ delivery issues...blarg


----------



## pride (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm always too lazy to take my surveys -- I just went and I have 39 to fill out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Do surveys expire, by the way? I think I'm actually missing a month, haha! I don't usually check so I don't know if they expired or if I just never got them. ~_~


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you post the tutorial for how you made that tower?  I am building/constructually challenged and would love to do it haha...plus all the tutorials i found on youtube were in different languages!


I posted my tower on page one of this thread. Here is the blog with the tutorial.  www.laurasallmadeup.com  Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 13, 2013)

> Thanks--so crazy, but I don't have that on My Glossydots. Â I checked 2 browsers and neither of them brings up that option. Â Guess I'll have to call/email (ugh--I hate that more than the dentist).


 Let us know what you find out - I'm having the same exact thing happen. I was thinking about redeeming points for a second January box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

I cracked and I bought a third one. I thought I would give one to my mom. Im hoping to get the lipstick in at least 1.... we shall see. Plus I used the promo code Lips and I guess that I will be getting a lipstick with it.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 13, 2013)

> I cracked and I bought a third one. I thought I would give one to my mom. Im hoping to get the lipstick in at least 1.... we shall see. Plus I used the promo code Lips and I guess that I will be getting a lipstick with it.


 Girl you crack me up! Dang, wish I'd known about the lips code. I'm trying to stay strong! That $15 can go towards the fake hair I want. Haha I did get a bit scared by JessPs comment on the missing boxes last month and some people getting extras. I hope that doesn't happen to us! On the up side I got my missing Zoya from last month. My CS experience with them was good. The Storm shade looks nice on mt toesies!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 13, 2013)

O.O where did you find that code? O.O


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girl you crack me up! Dang, wish I'd known about the lips code. I'm trying to stay strong! That $15 can go towards the fake hair I want. Haha
> 
> I did get a bit scared by JessPs comment on the missing boxes last month and some people getting extras. I hope that doesn't happen to us! On the up side I got my missing Zoya from last month. My CS experience with them was good. The Storm shade looks nice on mt toesies!


 Ooh good! the lipstick pushed me over the edge. Im thinking I have a pretty good shot at getting the lipstick with 3 boxes. lol. Plus I should be getting 8.25 back from ebates.... So thats not too bad. But the funny thing is the second one hasnt processed yet... Odd. They havent even charged me for it and that was placed on the 10th... And the one I just ordered already was charged.... hmm.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O.O where did you find that code? O.O


 retailmenot.com is where I found it last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweet thx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet thx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love checking that site for promo codes!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cracked and I bought a third one. I thought I would give one to my mom. Im hoping to get the lipstick in at least 1.... we shall see. Plus I used the promo code Lips and I guess that I will be getting a lipstick with it.


 lexy! crazy girl.. lols should've just bought the lipstick already! &gt;.&lt; idk if i should buy a 2nd or 3rd box! yikes..


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 14, 2013)

DYING for my box!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Thanks--so crazy, but I don't have that on My Glossydots. I checked 2 browsers and neither of them brings up that option. Guess I'll have to call/email (ugh--I hate that more than the dentist).
Quote: 
Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let us know what you find out - I'm having the same exact thing happen. I was thinking about redeeming points for a second January box.
AngeBrooklyn and JessP - do you guys both have monthly subscriptions or do you pay for them all at one in 3 or 6 month bundles? I don't have the APPLY option either and I pay for my subscription in 3 month installments. The photo she posted said Monthly subscription so perhaps you can only redeem your points online if you have a month-by-month subscription, and have to call or email if you don't.


----------



## redfox (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too much to list but the latest which has essentially been the main problems since they launched.
> ...


This is my problem with GB.  I'm really disappointed too because I'm really intrigued by this month's box and excited to receive it. However, I never received the December box; i contacted them and was told they would send me a new one right after the holidays and that was what, oh, almost 3 weeks ago.  I contacted them a week ago inquiring as to when my December box would be shipped and to cancel my subscription.  Lo and behold, no response, no box, no nothing. (Can you sense my sarcasm?)


----------



## JessP (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AngeBrooklyn and JessP - do you guys both have monthly subscriptions or do you pay for them all at one in 3 or 6 month bundles? I don't have the APPLY option either and I pay for my subscription in 3 month installments. The photo she posted said Monthly subscription so perhaps you can only redeem your points online if you have a month-by-month subscription, and have to call or email if you don't.


 I think you're on to something! I do have a 3-month sub right now so that could totally be the reason.. Maybe they wait until you're in between renewals to activate the "APPLY" button if you're not month-to-month? Seems like it would be easier to let people do this online regardless of your sub length, but we are dealing with GB here lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think you're on to something! I do have a 3-month sub right now so that could totally be the reason.. *Maybe they wait until you're in between renewals to activate the "APPLY" button if you're not month-to-month*? Seems like it would be easier to let people do this online regardless of your sub length, but we are dealing with GB here lol.


 I can actually attest that they don't because I have 1060 points and January is my last box in my 3month sub so my status is currently expired, but still no Apply button for a free box. I used a special code back when I ordered my 3month so I'm supposed to get a fourth box for free in February, so that might be affecting it - however I don't think Glossybox's system is sophisticated enough to keep track of that lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my problem with GB.  I'm really disappointed too because I'm really intrigued by this month's box and excited to receive it. However, I never received the December box; i contacted them and was told they would send me a new one right after the holidays and that was what, oh, almost 3 weeks ago.  I contacted them a week ago inquiring as to when my December box would be shipped and to cancel my subscription.  Lo and behold, no response, no box, no nothing. (Can you sense my sarcasm?)


 Hopefully they get on top of this soon. I'm still waiting on an issue with my november box to be corrected. 

I should cancel, but I'm always happy with the boxes, when they come correctly :/


----------



## EmGee (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems like similar issues here.

*GB Canada has no phone number at all here??
*GB buys items from third parties and admitted to that on facebook!!!
*Refusing to refund me or replace my items that are EXPIRED FROM 2005 AND 2009....

The Canadian box, people are now jokingly calling it the Walmart box- we almost never get high end itemd.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Too much to list but the latest which has essentially been the main problems since they launched.


People unable to reach GB customer service via phone or email.
People not getting their boxes.
Products arriving damaged.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ya and one the 2 face products! Omg I can't wait I so wish I could get another box XD


 I think we might get both face products, she only listed OR for the lip and hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we might get both face products, she only listed OR for the lip and hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thats what I thought too.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O.O where did you find that code? O.O


 I first saw one on an ad. Like the kind on the sidebar of some website I was on. Then I looked it up on retailmenot.com to make sure I wasnt seeing things. I guess I wasnt lol!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 14, 2013)

I was on the Man Repeller website and saw these comments. I think this should clear up what products we are for sure getting and which products are and/or.


Kelly Koehler â€¢ 2 days ago 
 
 
 This describes 9 products but the GlossyBox site says you get 5. What gives?

 
0  
â€¢
Reply 
â€¢
Share â€º  
 
 

 

  



Kate Barnett  Kelly Koehler â€¢ a day ago âˆ’ 
 
 Hi Kelly,
For the MR January box, you'll get 7 products: Tarte or Vincent Longo lipstick, Fresh Umbrian Clay Serum, Estee Lauder Mascara, OPI nail polish, Living Proof or Sebastian hair product, Narciso fragrance and Le Metier de Beaute Daily Replenishing solution. We wanted to pack in as much awesomeness as possible.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was on the Man Repeller website and saw these comments. I think this should clear up what products we are for sure getting and which products are and/or.
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 14, 2013)

I want the Tarte, and the Living Proof! But would probably be happy with whatever, I have 980 glossydots, so I decided to take the plunge for 2 (1 free) more boxes despite having more than one issue.

I am such an addict, but the OPI sold it for me, even though it's not worth the box price itself, the other stuff even if I don't get the exact box combo I want, will definitely make up for it, I like being able to see all the product options before ordering the box, I like all of them enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And I swore I would never go back. ahhhaahahha #makeupaddiction


----------



## AsianGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

After all the issues with Surveys when they first came out, I finally went back in and answered all the ones on the Survey page.  Looks like I hadn't done a Survey since October, and I had ~15 to take. 

Well, I'm 300 points closer to a free box.


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 14, 2013)

Also on the man repeller web site it told which items were full size, deluxe sample sizes and sample sizes. I bought two boxes myself! Wish I would have last month, I really liked that box.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 14, 2013)

> This is my problem with GB.Â  I'm really disappointed too because I'm really intrigued by this month's box and excited to receive it. However, I never received the December box; i contacted them and was told they would send me a new one right after the holidays and that was what, oh, almost 3 weeks ago.Â  I contacted them a week ago inquiring as to when my December box would be shipped and to cancel my subscription.Â  Lo and behold, no response, no box, no nothing. (Can you sense my sarcasm?) :eusa_wall:


 Don't give up hope! My Zoya was missing and I emailed them and they said they'd send out a replacement. I just got it so your box may be on the way! (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 14, 2013)

> I first saw one on an ad. Like the kind on the sidebar of some website I was on. Then I looked it up on retailmenot.com to make sure I wasnt seeing things. I guess I wasnt lol!


 I like how you posted on the man repeller's site that you were so excited you ordered two boxes.....two EXTRA boxes! Haha. I havent caved in, yet. I hope you get the lipstick you want. I wonder if it's the warm or the cool red?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

So after I got caught up on my surveys, I had 1000 glossydots. I had been toying with buying a 2nd box for January, but part of me thinks that would be silly. So I went ahead and cashed in my dots, figuring it's unclear whether that will be applied to my Feb box or will just get me another free January box. Since I'm undecided, I figured I'd leave it up to fate, lol...


----------



## JessP (Jan 14, 2013)

> So after I got caught up on my surveys, I had 1000 glossydots. I had been toying with buying a 2nd box for January, but part of me thinks that would be silly. So I went ahead and cashed in my dots, figuring it's unclear whether that will be applied to my Feb box or will just get me another free January box. Since I'm undecided, I figured I'd leave it up to fate, lol...


How did you redeem your dots? Did the "Apply" button show up on your Glossydots page? I want to do the same thing but some of us are having problems because that button is nowhere to be found lol. It may be because of differing subscription lengths like we were discussing above, but regardless, I'd love to use my dots!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So after I got caught up on my surveys, I had 1000 glossydots. I had been toying with buying a 2nd box for January, but part of me thinks that would be silly. So I went ahead and cashed in my dots, figuring it's unclear whether that will be applied to my Feb box or will just get me another free January box. Since I'm undecided, I figured I'd leave it up to fate, lol...
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay, I just looked at some swatches of the polish we're getting, and holy crap, I'm in love!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 14, 2013)

which ones are we getting!?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I first saw one on an ad. Like the kind on the sidebar of some website I was on. Then I looked it up on retailmenot.com to make sure I wasnt seeing things. I guess I wasnt lol!


 I'm trying to convince the bf to let me get another box...only to get the free lipstick ofc...XD lol I want 2 boxes...just in case XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was on the Man Repeller website and saw these comments. I think this should clear up what products we are for sure getting and which products are and/or.
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just the lip product alone will more than pay for the box.

The Tarte is $26 and the Vincent Longo is $23.
I could not be more thrilled!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there still time to order another box? O.O I so want it!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> which ones are we getting!?


 
OPI Can't Let Go...it's a textured matte purple with sparkle!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Omg- luv... I want to marry...sorry hunny!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 14, 2013)

Im going to cry if I don't get the living proof, which means that I probably won't get it!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like how you posted on the man repeller's site that you were so excited you ordered two boxes.....two EXTRA boxes! Haha. I havent caved in, yet. I hope you get the lipstick you want. I wonder if it's the warm or the cool red?


 Lol. At the time, It was still only 2. Now its 3. Bahahahaha


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

I have stay the night from the same collection. I loveeeee the color! Its a gorgeous plummy purple. I kind of prefer it to the one we are getting. The glitter in this one is small and purple/pink. The hot pink (the impossible)  one has star glitter and it looks pretty, but I don't see myself using hot pink. The one we are getting looks pretty too! Its a pretty blueish purple (can't let go). And there also is a light blue (get your number) with similar glitter to stay the night.



Spoiler







https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/175235/width/200/height/400[/img]


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH I die!! That's my favorite color EVER! Can't wait!!


 Everyone is getting the same shade?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Everyone is getting the same shade?


 Yup that's what it sounds like. I don't have anything in that color so I'm excited!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 15, 2013)

I just can't wait! I ordered a second gift box so I believe that will come later. This is most definitely well worth the money!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* 


I think you're on to something! I do have a 3-month sub right now so that could totally be the reason.. *Maybe they wait until you're in between renewals to activate the "APPLY" button if you're not month-to-month*? Seems like it would be easier to let people do this online regardless of your sub length, but we are dealing with GB here lol.
Try using a different browser. When I login at work via Internet Explorer, the "APPLY" button isn't available. However, when I login via my Iphone it shows up. I have no idea why this is so, or whether or not this will work. Just trying to be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 15, 2013)

> Try using a different browser. When I login at work via Internet Explorer, the "APPLY" button isn't available. However, when I login via my Iphone it shows up. I have no idea why this is so, or whether or not this will work. Just trying to be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I'll try logging in on my phone today for sure. Last night I logged in with Firefox, Chrome, and IE and still no button, but I haven't tried checking on my phone yet. I ended up sending an email to GB last night as well so hopefully they'll be able to help if nothing else works.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I had been reading that some of you were having issues, but my Apply button was there and I could redeem them, no problem.





> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try using a different browser. When I login at work via Internet Explorer, the "APPLY" button isn't available. However, when I login via my Iphone it shows up. I have no idea why this is so, or whether or not this will work. Just trying to be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you guys have month-to-month subscriptions or do you pay for 3 or 6 month installments at once?

ETA: I tried logging in on my phone and it didn't show up still. So I'm still thinking it might be because I do 3month subs and it's currently expired as January is my last of the 3.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a month-to-month subscription.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

When do the surveys normally come out?


----------



## Bambam (Jan 15, 2013)

This forum is unhealthy for me..... I just subscribed to glossybox now. Four monthly subscriptions for me now


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This forum is unhealthy for me..... I just subscribed to glossybox now. Four monthly subscriptions for me now


It's so so bad for my bank account. Total enablers!


----------



## Bambam (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's so so bad for my bank account. Total enablers!


 Very BAD for the bank acount. My husband says though "if that stuff makes you look as good as you do, then go for it" haha so nice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 15, 2013)

I did 12 months..........


----------



## Rachel Liane (Jan 15, 2013)

I am so friggin excited for this box, my only caveat is that the le metier is going to be "sample sized" so i'm assuming a foil packet. I had just been to their counter this weekend and gotten a foil packet of the stuff...for free and was SO hoping it would be a nice sized sample. =(


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 15, 2013)

I caved and resubscribed, the Tarte did it for me. I was planning on buying that anyway so I'm hoping I'll get it. 

I think what helped to resub on such short notice was the Jewelmint coupon they sent out today - I received a broken item last month and now I was able to get a free replacement!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After next montht though, I really have to stick to the budget plan I made or I'll be a very sad and hungry student in the fall.. lol.

http://www.manrepeller.com/2013/01/glossy-glossy.html &lt;-- Also found this article


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 15, 2013)

The photos in that link look like the actual sizes of products we will be getting. There don't appear to be any foil packets, all good sized samples.


----------



## jesmari (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm soo excited for this box!!!!!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if I purchase a one month gift subscription if they will give me a man repeller box?  Or if it will be a R29 box with the miscellaneous samples from Oct-Dec?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The photos in that link look like the actual sizes of products we will be getting. There don't appear to be any foil packets, all good sized samples.


The article and pictures show all full sized products and not the actual items the box will contain. If you look in the comments someone answered which products will be full sized, deluxe sample sized, travel sized, and sample sized.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The photos in that link look like the actual sizes of products we will be getting. There don't appear to be any foil packets, all good sized samples.


 That looks like it could easily be a full size of Le Metier De Beaute, and I sincerely doubt that they would be sending a $225 cream out for free.  I am betting she got the full sized products to help showcase the different products on her blog.  They even show a large bottle of the fragrance on there as well.

I'm sure this box will still be great, but I wouldn't expect those sizes in our boxes.  Some of them, yes, but all of them, no.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 15, 2013)

Regarding the sizes, per the comments section -

"the Tart and Vincent Longo lipsticks, as well as the OPI nail polish are *full size*,

the Fresh face serum and Estee mascara are *deluxe samples*,

the Living Proof and Sebastian hair products are* travel-size *and

Le Metier and Narciso are *sample-size*.

The boxes all have OPI's 'Can't Let Go', but there are a couple options for lipsticks (VL or Tarte) and hair products (Living Proof or Sebastian), so hopefully you won't get too many duplicates!"

Really looking forward to this box!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 15, 2013)

I had read the sizes, but clearly my eyes were not calibrated correctly. Somehow some of the full sized products looked small. You all are certainly correct and the pictures are of full sized products, not necessarily the ones we will be getting.


----------



## MrsSei (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, my subscription expired in January, seeing this new box...resubbed for another 6 months!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam*
> 
> Regarding the sizes, per the comments section -
> 
> ...


----------



## lolitam (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay, does anyone know what the difference is between "travel size" and "deluxe sample size?"   LOL


----------



## ankh (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This looks like a great box! I was originally subbed just to Birchbox, but then did the 15% off promo in December and now I am hooked.  Glossybox samples are definitely "deluxe" and I loved receiving earring from Jewelmint.  I think it is well worth $21/month.


----------



## ankh (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, does anyone know what the difference is between "travel size" and "deluxe sample size?"   LOL


 When I think of "Travel Size" I think of like a weeks' worth of a product, namely, a size you'd bring on holiday. So like, 7 days worth of moisturizer, etc.

"Deluxe Sample Size" = big old sample.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, does anyone know what the difference is between "travel size" and "deluxe sample size?"   LOL


 My personal opinion is that travel samples should last you about a week, while deluxe samples should be enough for one weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes....I caved, too.

The website had some glitches and I was getting all sweaty thinking they would sell out - addiction, indeed!

Ebates has a little cash back and the code LIPS for a free lipstick.  After my order went through I emailed customer service asking to cancel after the January shipment  - just wanted one box as a gift (to me!).   They immediately responded confirming the cancelation - very prompt and professional, so I don't feel too naughty.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

I asked glossybox when would be the latest you can place the order for this month's box and they said end of the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 15, 2013)

BB should take note that THIS is what a curated box should look like!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes....I caved, too.
> 
> ...


 same thing happened to me with the 1st box, it was glitchy and I ordered two boxes, they replied immediately and fixed the issue and when I canceled last month(ofc I signed back up for this one) they canceled right away


----------



## JessP (Jan 15, 2013)

> BB should take note that THIS is what a curated box should look like!!! Â


Agreed!! Such an amazing selection with this team-up!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm loving the product selections, I'm just hoping that the sizes of the products will be good too. I know the lip products and the nail polish are full size, so in that sense I know I'm getting my money's worth. I just hope that there aren't any foil packets. I always feel a little cheated when a sub company says a product is included in the box but then they include a foil packet. I can normally and very easily get foil packets at makeup counters/sephora for free. Plus a foil packet isn't going to make me spend $225 -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. A deluxe sample might not either, but it has a better chance of convincing me.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 15, 2013)

I broke down and signed back up.  This looks like too great of a box to pass up!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving the product selections, I'm just hoping that the sizes of the products will be good too. I know the lip products and the nail polish are full size, so in that sense I know I'm getting my money's worth. I just hope that there aren't any foil packets. I always feel a little cheated when a sub company says a product is included in the box but then they include a foil packet. I can normally and very easily get foil packets at makeup counters/sephora for free. Plus a foil packet isn't going to make me spend $225 -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. A deluxe sample might not either, but it has a better chance of convincing me.


I feel positive the super crazy expensive moisturizer will be a foil packet. I have no issues with it. We are getting more items than usual and they are awesome with two full sized for sure. I don't expect them to give me a $100 worth of anything.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 15, 2013)

> BB should take note that THIS is what a curated box should look like!!! Â


 Word


----------



## Rachel Liane (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel positive the super crazy expensive moisturizer will be a foil packet. I have no issues with it. We are getting more items than usual and they are awesome with two full sized for sure. I don't expect them to give me a $100 worth of anything.


 I'm positive its a foil packet. I was just at the le metier counter this weekend and got a foil packet of that moisturizer, so I know they come in foil packets. I do have to say though that its a large foil packet with enough product in it for a few uses. I was all excited when I heard it was going to be in the box, and then got very sad when I realized it was just going to be another foil packet. =(

edit: and by the way, that product is heaven. it made my skin feel so super moisturized and smooth and supple. if I were to ever spend that kind of money on a product, it would be on this. Sadly that is more money than I feel is necessary for a lotion.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 16, 2013)

I caved, got January. One of the spoilers in this thread got the best of me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm positive its a foil packet. I was just at the le metier counter this weekend and got a foil packet of that moisturizer, so I know they come in foil packets. I do have to say though that its a large foil packet with enough product in it for a few uses. I was all excited when I heard it was going to be in the box, and then got very sad when I realized it was just going to be another foil packet. =(
> 
> edit: and by the way, that product is heaven. it made my skin feel so super moisturized and smooth and supple. if I were to ever spend that kind of money on a product, it would be on this. Sadly that is more money than I feel is necessary for a lotion.


 You're def right.  Got an email about beauty subs and this was the pic for GB.  And I'm actually fine with it because that's almost like the freebie item since we're getting a packed box this month


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm positive its a foil packet. I was just at the le metier counter this weekend and got a foil packet of that moisturizer, so I know they come in foil packets. I do have to say though that its a large foil packet with enough product in it for a few uses. I was all excited when I heard it was going to be in the box, and then got very sad when I realized it was just going to be another foil packet. =(
> 
> edit: and by the way,* that product is heaven. it made my skin feel so super moisturized and smooth and supple*. if I were to ever spend that kind of money on a product, it would be on this. Sadly that is more money than I feel is necessary for a lotion.


Oh lord, the last thing I need is to fall in love with a $225 moisturizer!



Good to hear it was a nice sized foil packet!


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 16, 2013)

omg. another EL Sumptuous Mascara?? No!!! I got too many from different GWPs and just listed 5 of them in my trade list of another forum...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 16, 2013)

Glossybox  commented on Facebook that the lipstick (whether Tarte or Vencent Longo) will be red.

They also said that they _start_ shipping next week?!? That's the fourth week of the month, not the third.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2013)

> GlossyboxÂ  commented on Facebook that the lipstick (whether Tarte or Vencent Longo) will be red. They also said that they _start_ shipping next week?!? That's the fourth week of the month, not the third.


 I ordered a gift box for a forumite, and I noticed her ship date was listed as the 15th to the 19th. I mentally added a week and a half when I saw that.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry if this was mentioned earlier, but I'm on my phone and can't find it... What lipstick do you get with the lips code?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox  commented on Facebook that the lipstick (whether Tarte or Vencent Longo) will be red.
> 
> They also said that they _start_ shipping next week?!? That's the fourth week of the month, not the third.


 that's kinda meh...if it's red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 16, 2013)

> Sorry if this was mentioned earlier, but I'm on my phone and can't find it... What lipstick do you get with the lips code?


 I think it's the kryolan glossy pink. Some boxes got it a couple months ago too.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this was mentioned earlier, but I'm on my phone and can't find it... What lipstick do you get with the lips code?


I read somewhere - on one of those coupon code sites - that we would be getting the Modelco lipstick/lipgloss duo that was in previous boxes.

Edit: found the link http://www.bradsdeals.com/stores/glossybox-coupons


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's kinda meh...if it's red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


but I thought it was always known that both of the lip products would be red?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I  didn't know lol


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry! I didn't mean for that to come off bratty :-/ Just with the man repeller sneak peaks and the other hype around the box I thought the only thing left to surprise were the sizes (and now we know that too!)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

nah dw it didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was kinda hoping for some color variety XD and yeah we have like no surprises, but the boxes still seem awesome :3


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and resubscribed, the Tarte did it for me. I was planning on buying that anyway so I'm hoping I'll get it.
> 
> ...


 Wait what Jewelmint coupon did you get?? I didn't get one! Link please??


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this was mentioned earlier, but I'm on my phone and can't find it... What lipstick do you get with the lips code?


 I got a Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in November and the color was Glossy Pink, not sure what code I used though.

Surprisingly it turned out to be a pretty good lipstick, it's highly pigmented and stayed on my lips for a while.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

that's a cute color :3


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait what Jewelmint coupon did you get?? I didn't get one! Link please??


 I think you only got one when if you wrote in that something was wrong with the piece you received last month in your box (if something was wrong of course : D). :/ It was like a gift card/coupon typ of thing. Sooorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The bracelet I got was broken last month :/


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in November and the color was Glossy Pink, not sure what code I used though.
> ...


 Pretty! Thank you!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in November and the color was Glossy Pink, not sure what code I used though.
> ...


 I love this lipstick...it's gorgeous. I wear it all the time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this was mentioned earlier, but I'm on my phone and can't find it... What lipstick do you get with the lips code?
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 17, 2013)

Kryolan is a legit company, I have known about and have purchased a lot of their theatrical makeup over the years, so I had high expectations, totally met. Their office/store in SF is amazing  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2013)

Kryolan is definitely one of the industries best for theatrical and movie make up.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 17, 2013)

I was recommended to go to their Chicago location after talking to someone about my love of illamasqua. I cant wait until i have a break in my schedule to check it out!



> Kryolan is a legit company, I have known about and have purchased a lot of their theatrical makeup over the years, so I had high expectations, totally met. Their office/store in SF is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SugarL (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi girls,

I have a question. Hope anyone could have the answer...

I placed a 3-month subscription with a promo code saying that I will get one more month free. My 3-month ended at December and I checked my status, it shows 'expired'. So I called them. First they denied that I used the code and the girl answered my phone stop talking to me after I said I have the email record...... Then I called again, she told me that they would send out a free box to me, but it WILL NOT be the January box......

Does this situation ever happen to your guys who used a promo code when placing a subscription?? I just wonder if this is normal...

And I wonder if I should keep subscribe to Glossybox..... 

Thanks for any info!! I really appreciate!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2013)

No but the attitude doesn't surprise me. I have an email telling me I would get a free box and later the CS person said I owe GB $21 for July which I cancelled and requested a refund.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 17, 2013)

I gifted myself Jan and then was charged for a second box too (which may be from my mistake/misunderstanding, but still). I emailed CS and asked to cancel and refund for the second box. I was told no, and no reason why. I went to fight it thru paypal and won. My account was credited the $21. I hope it doesn't mess up my "gift" sub for January and I still at least get the one box I did pay for.....


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SugarL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> ...


 What number did you call?  How did you get through?  I used the COSMO code and anticipate a fight with them.  I recall it did say we would get a free box, not a free month, so I expect it will be a random box of extras.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

yay! finally put my order for my gift box with the lip code :3


----------



## SugarL (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What number did you call?  How did you get through?  I used the COSMO code and anticipate a fight with them.  I recall it did say we would get a free box, not a free month, so I expect it will be a random box of extras.


Yes. I use the COSMO code too. The phone number is 855-738-1140.

Back to when I first placed the order, I called them to make sure that I did everything right to qualify. I sent an email first, no replies so I called. I called four times to get one answered... She told me that everything is good and I will get one more month after my subscription ended.

I just really disappointed at their CS....

and if I don't continue to subscribe, I guess major reason is their service.

random box is fine. I think I spent too much time with their CS for just have someone to answer the call.


----------



## SugarL (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No but the attitude doesn't surprise me. I have an email telling me I would get a free box and later the CS person said I owe GB $21 for July which I cancelled and requested a refund.


Did you get your refund at last?


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 17, 2013)

I just gifted a GB for my mom.

Can someone tell me if they usually send two invoices? One for the price and one with 0.00?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just gifted a GB for my mom.
> 
> Can someone tell me if they usually send two invoices? One for the price and one with 0.00?


 That happened to me last month, nothing weird happened after that.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 17, 2013)

> I just gifted a GB for my mom. Can someone tell me if they usually send two invoices? One for the price and one with 0.00?


 I think that's the norm. I ordered another one too and I got the same thing but only charged my reg box and the $15 gift.


----------



## Lisa424 (Jan 17, 2013)

This company really does have the worst customer service. I've tried to reach them by phone 5 times already and no one picks up. I also placed an order using the coupon code Cosmo. Originally I was told I'd be getting February for free but now my subscription says expired so I'm not sure what I'll be getting!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just gifted a GB for my mom.
> 
> Can someone tell me if they usually send two invoices? One for the price and one with 0.00?


Yes. I have no idea why, but yes, that's totally normal.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's the norm. I ordered another one too and I got the same thing but only charged my reg box and the $15 gift.


 okay cool. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This company really does have the worst customer service. I've tried to reach them by phone 5 times already and no one picks up. I also placed an order using the coupon code Cosmo. Originally I was told I'd be getting February for free but now my subscription says expired so I'm not sure what I'll be getting!


 This is typical of Glossybox. The CS is beyond shoddy.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought I was done with Glossybox but my bestie got me a gift sub for January.

Guess I'm in for one of these "man-repelling" boxes after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I was done with Glossybox but my bestie got me a gift sub for January.
> 
> Guess I'm in for one of these "man-repelling" boxes after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 18, 2013)

I used the discount code for December and thought it was a one time only code, somehow they just emailed me saying they charged me for this months box! The payment was taken through paypal and I don't want this box and don't know how to cancel or anything! =/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the discount code for December and thought it was a one time only code, somehow they just emailed me saying they charged me for this months box! The payment was taken through paypal and I don't want this box and don't know how to cancel or anything! =/


 If you log onto the Glossybox site, there may be a Cancel button on your account profile. Or else, call their CS and have them cancel and get your refund.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

I ended up buying 3 boxes total: my regular sub, an extra, and another extra with the lips code. Fortunately, up to this point, CS has been great to me (and even gave me a free box last month) but I am wary after reading a lot of posts where the experience has been the opposite. I have no idea why I just NEEDED to get 3 boxes but I'll justify it by giving any dupes to my mom. I do really want to try everything listed so I don't feel that bad!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up buying 3 boxes total: my regular sub, an extra, and another extra with the lips code. Fortunately, up to this point, CS has been great to me (and even gave me a free box last month) but I am wary after reading a lot of posts where the experience has been the opposite. I have no idea why I just NEEDED to get 3 boxes but I'll justify it by giving any dupes to my mom. I do really want to try everything listed so I don't feel that bad!


Like you I've not had a problem with them. I'll keep subbing along until that day comes. It would take a hell of a bad customer service experience for me to cancel anyway. I love their boxes so much.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Like you I've not had a problem with them. I'll keep subbing along until that day comes. It would take a hell of a bad customer service experience for me to cancel anyway. I love their boxes so much.


 Just give it some time. They will inevitably make a mistake and instead of being pro-active they will find some way to alienate you as a customer. Look at the December box debacle...people who ordered 1 box was sent 4 boxes while some other boxes were never delivered. Did Glossybox apologize and try to get a handle on the situation...NO. My friend's box finally showed up after multiple unanswered emails and I wasn't the only one with this issue. An apology and acknowledgement of their mess up would have gone a long way with me.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

So in November I purchased a 3 month subscription using the code COSMO which entitled me to a free box. I emailed them to confirm I would be getting a free box and they confirmed that my February box would be free. I finally got a hold of their Customer Service using a phone number not listed on their site but one I found in one of their email signatures (1-855-738-4842) and was told that the COSMO code entitled me to a free OCTOBER box?!?!?!? WTF. She then proceeded to tell me that I already received my October box so they didn't owe me anything. Well, YEAH. I received an October box because I purchased a 3 month subscription in August so I paid for that October box. I never received any extra boxes. It got to the point where I had to demand to speak to a supervisor because the woman insisted that since I already received the October box that there was nothing they needed to do. The supervisor is the one who tells me the employee who confirmed my February box would be free was wrong and that the COSMO code was only for a free October box and so they will send me another October box. What the f***, seriously I don't get it but I made her guarantee an email would be sent to me today confirming what she told me and I told her I was recording the conversation so she promised she would send me an email today confirming that on Monday an extra box would be shipped out. I just don't understand how they can be so disorganized. They shouldn't offer special codes if they aren't going to honor them. If I hadn't called they would have just never honored the code I used when I made my purchase.

I wanted to post this in case anyone else is in the same boat as me and used a COSMO code expecting a free fourth box. You're not going to get a free fourth box, you'll get a duplicate October box and ONLY if you call and force them to honor your code. They are lucky their box content itself is better than all of the other subscriptions or I would unsubscribe. Luckily this was just an issue over an extra box they owe me and I haven't had any issues with my regular monthly box.

Oh, and I asked how to redeem my Glossydots since there is no button and she said they are working on putting a button on their site but for now you have to email them asking to redeem your free box.

Hope this helps people who have the same questions I had.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like they actually took me seriously, here's the email I just received:

Hello Katie,

  This is to confirm that your complimentary October box which was purchased with the Cosmo code will be shipped this upcoming week. You will receive a tracking number on Monday.





  

It sucks because October's box was my least favorite and I don't think it's fair that they claimed the COSMO code will get you your 4th box free, but instead are just sending a duplicate box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 18, 2013)

> Looks like they actually took me seriously, here's the email I just received: Hello Katie, Â  This is to confirm that your complimentary October box which was purchased with the Cosmo code will be shipped this upcoming week. You will receive a tracking number on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Â  It sucks because October's box was my least favorite and I don't think it's fair that they claimed the COSMO code will get you your 4th box free, but instead are just sending a duplicate box.


 That seems shady..it might just be me, but if they're going to send "old" boxes because they're overstock or whatever, that should be disclosed to customers! Yes, we are junkies, but most people would think they're getting four month's worth of boxes, not three and a duplicate.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That seems shady..it might just be me, but if they're going to send "old" boxes because they're overstock or whatever, that should be disclosed to customers! Yes, we are junkies, but most people would think they're getting four month's worth of boxes, not three and a duplicate.


 Exactly, if I hadn't been told I'd receive Feb's box for free I wouldn't complain because whatever it's a free box. Just my luck though that October's box was the least appealing to me. It's messed up that one rep can promise one thing and then another rep say the first one was wrong and that's that. Who are you supposed to believe? lol


----------



## Brittann (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So in November I purchased a 3 month subscription using the code COSMO which entitled me to a free box. I emailed them to confirm I would be getting a free box and they confirmed that my February box would be free. I finally got a hold of their Customer Service using a phone number not listed on their site but one I found in one of their email signatures (1-855-738-4842) and was told that the COSMO code entitled me to a free OCTOBER box?!?!?!? WTF. She then proceeded to tell me that I already received my October box so they didn't owe me anything. Well, YEAH. I received an October box because I purchased a 3 month subscription in August so I paid for that October box. I never received any extra boxes. It got to the point where I had to demand to speak to a supervisor because the woman insisted that since I already received the October box that there was nothing they needed to do. The supervisor is the one who tells me the employee who confirmed my February box would be free was wrong and that the COSMO code was only for a free October box and so they will send me another October box. What the f***, seriously I don't get it but I made her guarantee an email would be sent to me today confirming what she told me and I told her I was recording the conversation so she promised she would send me an email today confirming that on Monday an extra box would be shipped out. I just don't understand how they can be so disorganized. They shouldn't offer special codes if they aren't going to honor them. If I hadn't called they would have just never honored the code I used when I made my purchase.
> 
> ...


 This EXACT same thing happened to me with Glossybox yesterday!!! I was on the phone with Justine for over 30 minutes trying to get them to send me an additional box (February's box) because of the Cosmo code I used at the end of October. I was promised over the phone that the February box would be free. Of course they went back on their word and said they would be sending me a 2nd October box. They promised it will be shipped out next week with the January boxes, but I will believe it when I see it... Worst customer service ever!!!!!!!!!! They didn't even apologize about giving me the wrong info. I told the CS rep (Justine) that I spoke with Nicole about this in October and she said that nobody with that name works there. I know that she used to work there and must have left or been fired. Unreal!!! No apology or anything for telling me the wrong information!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This EXACT same thing happened to me with Glossybox yesterday!!! I was on the phone with Justine for over 30 minutes trying to get them to send me an additional box (February's box) because of the Cosmo code I used at the end of October. I was promised over the phone that the February box would be free. Of course they went back on their word and said they would be sending me a 2nd October box. They promised it will be shipped out next week with the January boxes, but I will believe it when I see it... Worst customer service ever!!!!!!!!!! They didn't even apologize about giving me the wrong info. I told the CS rep (Justine) that I spoke with Nicole about this in October and she said that nobody with that name works there. I know that she used to work there and must have left or been fired. Unreal!!! No apology or anything for telling me the wrong information!


 Well that's just even more frustrating that I wasn't the only one told Feb's box would be free with the COSMO code. The supervisor I talked to today said her name was Danielle. She never apologized either just said "Oh well, whoever told you that was wrong." I wish there was a way to publicly call attention to their inconsistent and virtually non-existent customer service and actually get some answers and accountability on their part. How they are coasting along without any responsibility for their clusterf*ck customer service I just do not understand. Sucks because this is my favorite subscription box of all and I'd rather have shitty customer service and excellent product than excellent customer service and shitty product lol. Maybe that's how they are still in business!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think GB needs to cut out the codes. 90% of complaints are centered around those. They obviously have troubles implementing them so they should stop putting them out!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow! There are so many things wrong w their cs staff, they HAD TO apologize to both of you as per...well cs idk rules? I guess...always apologize, or say I'm sorry to hear that...It seems like they weren't even trained on cs and just made them take calls...


----------



## hammieee (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been checking what feels like 100 times a day since Monday when I got my tracking number... and I see Sacramento, CA one more time I think I am going to lose it!  Please say NY soon........ PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hammieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been checking what feels like 100 times a day since Monday when I got my tracking number... and I see Sacramento, CA one more time I think I am going to lose it!  Please say NY soon........ PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


 You received a Glossybox tracking number already?


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm so frustrated, I sent GB an email last month about glossydots and they responded literally right away.  I have sent multiple emails to them trying to figure out why I was charged for the $15 gift sub and the $21 regular sub (which I guess from reading this thread seems you can't gift without a sub, but, maybe that should be clearer, because I wouldn't have done it, and I thought since my sub was a onetime purchase from a dealsite and they didn't have my credit card it wasn't) and they have REFUSED to respond.  The other issue that I have emailed is that they are sending across the country, where I was for the holidays, but no one is there now.  They are sending it to an empty house!!!  

Any ideas on what to do?  Should I ask my credit card company to deny the charge?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2013)

> I'm so frustrated, I sent GB an email last month about glossydots and they responded literally right away. Â I have sent multiple emails to them trying to figure out why I was charged for the $15 gift sub and the $21 regular sub (which I guess from reading this thread seems you can't gift without a sub, but, maybe that should be clearer, because I wouldn't have done it, and I thought since my sub was a onetime purchase from a dealsite and they didn't have my credit card it wasn't) and they have REFUSED to respond. Â The other issue that I have emailed is that they are sending across the country, where I was for the holidays, but no one is there now. Â They are sending it to an empty house!!! Â  Any ideas on what to do? Â Should I ask my credit card company to deny the charge? Â


 My automatic response in this sort of situation with this company is, yup, credit card chargeback. The CC companies might even start to wonder WTF is up with this company that is causing so many complaints, and *then* something might actually change. I hope.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

On a different note, I saw a suggestion on Facebook that was really clever so I put it to good use. I took the Jasmine shower oil from last month's box and put it in this plastic spray bottle I had that was leftover from a travel size pack of empty shower bottles I got at walmart for $1. Spraying it on works so much better than slopping it on with my hand. Just thought I'd throw that out there so someone else can have a "Why didn't I think of that?" moment like me!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a different note, I saw a suggestion on Facebook that was really clever so I put it to good use. I took the Jasmine shower oil from last month's box and put it in this plastic spray bottle I had that was leftover from a travel size pack of empty shower bottles I got at walmart for $1. Spraying it on works so much better than slopping it on with my hand. Just thought I'd throw that out there so someone else can have a "Why didn't I think of that?" moment like me!


 Brilliant!  I'm totally going to do that.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 18, 2013)

I had to fight the second charge through paypal and I won. I am hoping that I still get the one box I gifted myself.....


----------



## Babs (Jan 18, 2013)

> Looks like they actually took me seriously, here's the email I just received: Hello Katie, Â  This is to confirm that your complimentary October box which was purchased with the Cosmo code will be shipped this upcoming week. You will receive a tracking number on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Â  It sucks because October's box was my least favorite and I don't think it's fair that they claimed the COSMO code will get you your 4th box free, but instead are just sending a duplicate box.


 My friend, whom I referred (but did not get referral dots for regardless of me emailing them) used the Cosmo code in oct and she was told off the bat that nov is free and her 3 month will start the following month. if that was the case she's getting nov-feb.


----------



## SugarL (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This company really does have the worst customer service. I've tried to reach them by phone 5 times already and no one picks up. I also placed an order using the coupon code Cosmo. Originally I was told I'd be getting February for free but now my subscription says expired so I'm not sure what I'll be getting!


I think you need to call. Or probably you won't get anything at all.

The rep said they would send me one random box (not the January box) next week and ask me to wait for the tracking # email.

I will call if no such email next week . If no one answers again or no email replies, I will BBB them with all the email records, screen shot of the promo code info and my phone records!!!!!..

This is the first time I have encountered unbearable customer service in my life... It sucks by all means!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have an email from glossybox rep stating that my February box would be free- this probably won't do me any good but I'm going to put up a fight. They can't tell you one thing and do another- very bad business practice.


----------



## Lisa424 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow I'm seriously considering cancelling my subscription after this whole COSMO code thing. I still have the emails where I was told I'd be getting the February box free. I do not want another October box- that was one of my least favorite months. It's like they don't even care how rotten their customer service is.


----------



## Sweetchica (Jan 18, 2013)

Is anyone else curious about the fact we havent recieved shipping info yet? This and the Pop Sugar box are so late this month


----------



## SugarL (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So in November I purchased a 3 month subscription using the code COSMO which entitled me to a free box. I emailed them to confirm I would be getting a free box and they confirmed that my February box would be free. I finally got a hold of their Customer Service using a phone number not listed on their site but one I found in one of their email signatures (1-855-738-4842) and was told that the COSMO code entitled me to a free OCTOBER box?!?!?!? WTF. She then proceeded to tell me that I already received my October box so they didn't owe me anything. Well, YEAH. I received an October box because I purchased a 3 month subscription in August so I paid for that October box. I never received any extra boxes. It got to the point where I had to demand to speak to a supervisor because the woman insisted that since I already received the October box that there was nothing they needed to do. The supervisor is the one who tells me the employee who confirmed my February box would be free was wrong and that the COSMO code was only for a free October box and so they will send me another October box. What the f***, seriously I don't get it but I made her guarantee an email would be sent to me today confirming what she told me and I told her I was recording the conversation so she promised she would send me an email today confirming that on Monday an extra box would be shipped out. I just don't understand how they can be so disorganized. They shouldn't offer special codes if they aren't going to honor them. If I hadn't called they would have just never honored the code I used when I made my purchase.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your info, Katie!

I am fighting here too!

I got the same promise by phone and by email back when I placed the order.

++++++

[SIZE=80%]OCT 05, 2012  |  10:21AM EDT[/SIZE]

*GLOSSYBOX* replied:

Dear Sugar,
Thank you for your email. I can confirm your order was placed with promo "cosmo" which will allow you to receive your forth box free.

Kind regards,

The GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## SugarL (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have an email from glossybox rep stating that my February box would be free- this probably won't do me any good but I'm going to put up a fight. They can't tell you one thing and do another- very bad business practice.


 Thanks for your info!

And cann't agree more on 'They can't tell you one thing and do another- very bad business practice.'!!




I gonna fight to the end!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sweetchica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else curious about the fact we havent recieved shipping info yet? This and the Pop Sugar box are so late this month


 They begin shipping this weekend and we will get the notice next week. I saw the post I think on twitter.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 18, 2013)

> I think GB needs to cut out the codes. 90% of complaints are centered around those. They obviously have troubles implementing them so they should stop putting them out!!!! Â


 I couldn't agree more. I've been a subscriber since they started here in the US (May 2012) and haven't had any real issues (knock on wood). One month when I received the lipstick from Kryolan damaged I emailed and they sent a new one right away. Last month, my box was missing the Zoya and I emailed them about it and they sent a replacement within a decent time range. I think it's best to stop with the multiple subs to this one service, not use codes, just have your regular sub and most will be fine. I agree, it shouldn't be this way but why cause yourself the trouble? I'm not understanding why people are getting two or three subs for the same box?? As I understand the nail color is one color and the lipsticks are both red (whether Vincent Longo or tarte). Idk, just seems like hoarding to have three of the exact same lipsticks? And this is coming from a TRUE makeup junkie.  I am really sorry to those that are having so may issues. From now on, I'd keep your regular sub and ignore all the silly promos that are just causing stupid problems.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I've been a subscriber since they started here in the US (May 2012) and haven't had any real issues (knock on wood). One month when I received the lipstick from Kryolan damaged I emailed and they sent a new one right away. Last month, my box was missing the Zoya and I emailed them about it and they sent a replacement within a decent time range.
> 
> ...


 The recent issue hasn't been about anyone having multiple subs - I only have one subscription to Glossybox. I don't want duplicates or triplicates of the same product - that's my point and why I don't want _another_ October box. I want the February box that they promised. If a company offers a promotion it could be someone's reason for purchasing a subscription in the first place so it's not something that we should just shrug our shoulders about and say "oh well, better luck next time" when they go back on their word. I understand what you mean that it's not worth it to bother with because they obviously are pretty incompetent, but the fact of the matter is they are a legit multi-national corporation making money off people and not delivering. They aren't a start-up company struggling in their first few months. Consider yourself lucky that you've had your emails responded to because that's not the case for a lot of people and hopefully you can understand the frustration that comes along with that. I love Glossybox's product which is why I've continued to subscribe, but their lack of customer service is inexcusable.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 18, 2013)

I subbed the day they opened. I was like number 30 or something. My issue is that sub ended in December and this idiot in customer service is insists that it ended in November. I am filing a dispute with my credit card company over this.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The recent issue hasn't been about anyone having multiple subs - I only have one subscription to Glossybox. I don't want duplicates or triplicates of the same product - that's my point and why I don't want _another_ October box. I want the February box that they promised. If a company offers a promotion it could be someone's reason for purchasing a subscription in the first place so it's not something that we should just shrug our shoulders about and say "oh well, better luck next time" when they go back on their word. I understand what you mean that it's not worth it to bother with because they obviously are pretty incompetent, but the fact of the matter is they are a legit multi-national corporation making money off people and not delivering. They aren't a start-up company struggling in their first few months. Consider yourself lucky that you've had your emails responded to because that's not the case for a lot of people and hopefully you can understand the frustration that comes along with that. I love Glossybox's product which is why I've continued to subscribe, but their lack of customer service is inexcusable.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 18, 2013)

> The recent issue hasn't been about anyone having multiple subs - I only have one subscription to Glossybox. I don't want duplicates or triplicates of the same product - that's my point and why I don't want _another_ October box. I want the February box that they promised. If a company offers a promotion it could be someone's reason for purchasing a subscription in the first place so it's not something that we should just shrug our shoulders about and say "oh well, better luck next time" when they go back on their word. I understand what you mean that it's not worth it to bother with because they obviously are pretty incompetent, but the fact of the matter is they are a legitÂ multi-national corporation making money off people and not delivering. They aren't a start-up company struggling in their first few months. Consider yourself lucky that you've had your emails responded to because that's not the case for a lot of people and hopefully you can understand the frustration that comes along with that. I love Glossybox's product which is why I've continued to subscribe, but their lack of customer service is inexcusable.


 I completely understand your frustration. And I didn't mean to insinuate that anyone should just shrug off unanswered emails or boxes they're owed. Quite the opposite, I'd be emailing them daily and calling often until the situation was rectified. However, what I did mean...is that going forward I think us, subbies should just stick to our regular sub as we've seen so many problems with the silly codes. Your specific situation is unique, and in your case I'd definitely be upset. And I'm sorry if it seemed like I was targeting you, I was speaking as a whole and not singling anyone out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yes, they're a large enough company that all this BS should have been ironed out by now.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely understand your frustration. And I didn't mean to insinuate that anyone should just shrug off unanswered emails or boxes they're owed. Quite the opposite, I'd be emailing them daily and calling often until the situation was rectified. However, what I did mean...is that going forward I think us, subbies should just stick to our regular sub as we've seen so many problems with the silly codes. Your specific situation is unique, and in your case I'd definitely be upset. And I'm sorry if it seemed like I was targeting you, I was speaking as a whole and not singling anyone out.
> 
> ...


It's ok I didn't feel targeted. I don't see the point in having multiple Glossybox subscriptions either just because there's not too much variety and it seems they send old products to you if you didn't receive them yet. I bought a gift box for myself last month in hopes of variation and got the exact box twice lol. But if you have the means and don't mind three sacks of bath salts then all the power to you. I definitely felt like a hoarder after having just two of the same boxes. But it seems like their boxes are gradually becoming more varied so maybe the ladies with 2 or 3 subs will benefit in the future. My problem with Glossybox isn't anything I lose sleep over, but it's some kind of torture to never get through to anyone and when you FINALLY do they tell you something different from the last person you talked to. I just wish they'd hire me to take care of Customer Service because I could easily answer all of you ladies' questions in a prompt and effective manner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 18, 2013)

earlier in this thread there were links about recycling old glossyboxes into a little tower, in the spoiler I have some pictures of mine that I finally just finished! 

I'm temporarily using it for some of my nail polishes!


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to jump in on this, but to the girls that still have emails confirming the Feb/Fourth box is free, can you not forward or screenshot and send it to CS? I would be so pissed if they were trying to send me a duplicate October box when they promised a February box.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to jump in on this, but to the girls that still have emails confirming the Feb/Fourth box is free, can you not forward or screenshot and send it to CS? I would be so pissed if they were trying to send me a duplicate October box when they promised a February box.


 When I spoke to the woman on the phone I said that I have both screenshots and the email (which I do) to prove I was told I would be getting February's box and she said it doesn't matter that person was wrong when they told you that.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> earlier in this thread there were links about recycling old glossyboxes into a little tower, in the spoiler I have some pictures of mine that I finally just finished!
> 
> ...


----------



## JuliaS (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So in November I purchased a 3 month subscription using the code COSMO which entitled me to a free box. I emailed them to confirm I would be getting a free box and they confirmed that my February box would be free. I finally got a hold of their Customer Service using a phone number not listed on their site but one I found in one of their email signatures (1-855-738-4842) and was told that the COSMO code entitled me to a free OCTOBER box?!?!?!? WTF. She then proceeded to tell me that I already received my October box so they didn't owe me anything. Well, YEAH. I received an October box because I purchased a 3 month subscription in August so I paid for that October box. I never received any extra boxes. It got to the point where I had to demand to speak to a supervisor because the woman insisted that since I already received the October box that there was nothing they needed to do. The supervisor is the one who tells me the employee who confirmed my February box would be free was wrong and that the COSMO code was only for a free October box and so they will send me another October box. What the f***, seriously I don't get it but I made her guarantee an email would be sent to me today confirming what she told me and I told her I was recording the conversation so she promised she would send me an email today confirming that on Monday an extra box would be shipped out. I just don't understand how they can be so disorganized. They shouldn't offer special codes if they aren't going to honor them. If I hadn't called they would have just never honored the code I used when I made my purchase.
> 
> ...


 I had the same problem with the COSMO code. I bought a 3 month subscription in October and was expecting my January box free. I sent an email just to make sure after hearing of others who had problems with codes. The first CS rep emailed that I did not use a code on my order. I emailed back and said i did and the second rep asked if I had received the September box free. No, I had signed up in October. They did send the September box in the mail this week so I'm happy. I don't see why they have so many probelms with codes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> earlier in this thread there were links about recycling old glossyboxes into a little tower, in the spoiler I have some pictures of mine that I finally just finished!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mora507 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can someone help me? This was going to be my second Glossybox. I just received the box in the mail today and its the same exact box I got in December. What can I do to have them fix this? I tried calling but the lines are always busy. Please help.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I spoke to the woman on the phone I said that I have both screenshots and the email (which I do) to prove I was told I would be getting February's box and she said it doesn't matter that person was wrong when they told you that.


Sounds like THEIR problem, not yours, and they should honor what you were first told regardless if that person was wrong or not. The company should absorb the loss, not the customer.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

> Sounds like THEIR problem, not yours, and they should honor what you were first told regardless if that person was wrong or not. The company should absorb the loss, not the customer.


 I agree completely. That is a complete dick move on their part.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds like THEIR problem, not yours, and they should honor what you were first told regardless if that person was wrong or not. The company should absorb the loss, not the customer.


  Exactly. So frustrating that they won't fix it or even apologize! Seriously the woman I spoke to was so rude.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually Glossybox  has been awful to a lot of people and the solution is to unsub or not sign back up. This company's customer service is garbage.And considering 50%  of a sub box's is CS....



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely understand your frustration. And I didn't mean to insinuate that anyone should just shrug off unanswered emails or boxes they're owed. Quite the opposite, I'd be emailing them daily and calling often until the situation was rectified. However, what I did mean...is that going forward I think us, subbies should just stick to our regular sub as we've seen so many problems with the silly codes. Your specific situation is unique, and in your case I'd definitely be upset. And I'm sorry if it seemed like I was targeting you, I was speaking as a whole and not singling anyone out.
> ...


----------



## Lisa424 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the phone lines are just turned off most of the time because they don't want to be bothered. I've tried calling so many times at different times of the day and I still get that busy message, or that their inbox is full. They don't even respond to emails it seems!

This is so ridiculous. They should just give the February boxes they promised instead of trying to get rid of old October boxes.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

Since there are so many issues, I have a question: I bought 2 extra gift boxes for January (besides my regular sub), did I buy new subscriptions? What I mean is, will I be billed $21 3x next month? Seeing how lately most posts are pretty disdainful of glossybox, I'm now worried that I might've jumped into a big mistake that will take ages to resolve.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Since there are so many issues, I have a question: I bought 2 extra gift boxes for January (besides my regular sub), did I buy new subscriptions? What I mean is, will I be billed $21 3x next month? Seeing how lately most posts are pretty disdainful of glossybox, I'm now worried that I might've jumped into a big mistake that will take ages to resolve.


 You did not buy new subscriptions. If you look at your dash, you'll see that the gift boxes have "expired". You'll just be charged for your one $21 subscription. I didn't get charged extra when I ordered a gift box last month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 18, 2013)

Katie, go look at their facebook at all the encouragements to subscribe and quick answers for those that want to give them money. It really annoyed me.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. So frustrating that they won't fix it or even apologize! Seriously the woman I spoke to was so rude.


----------



## jesmari (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww man! From what I've read on here, looks like I won't be getting the free February box either. I also renewed a 3 month sub in November using the COSMO code and January is supposed to be my third month (although still no shipping info!). I don't really want to bother emailing them about it either because in December they sent me 2 of the SAME boxes and I feel like they are going to say that was my free box. Ugh, I would never want 2 duplicate boxes from any sub no matter how decent they were. I was excited to receive a free month with different products.. major bummer. I love the boxes they offer but this is terrible customer service. So far I don't have any huge complaints about GB and have received all my boxes I have paid for, but I am definitely hesitant to stay with them now.

Just curious.. how many of you ladies received two boxes in December by surprise? If so, did you sign up with the COSMO code as well?

 EDIT: I just logged onto my account to see if there was a shipping notice for January that maybe they just hadn't emailed yet. To my surprise, it says EXPIRED?! No way I only received a November box and 2 December boxes. They still owe me for January!! Ugh now I have to deal with contacting them..


----------



## Mora507 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just received the same box I got back in December this will only be my 2nd box. Can someone help me resolve this problem Ive been calling every 15 mins and it keeps saying that theyre busy.


----------



## vugrl (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well that's just even more frustrating that I wasn't the only one told Feb's box would be free with the COSMO code. The supervisor I talked to today said her name was Danielle. She never apologized either just said "Oh well, whoever told you that was wrong." I wish there was a way to publicly call attention to their inconsistent and virtually non-existent customer service and actually get some answers and accountability on their part. How they are coasting along without any responsibility for their clusterf*ck customer service I just do not understand. Sucks because this is my favorite subscription box of all and I'd rather have shitty customer service and excellent product than excellent customer service and shitty product lol. Maybe that's how they are still in business!


 I'm glad that I'm reading this because I used the Cosmo code on 10/18 and my 3 month is over this month. I went ahead and sent an email and will follow up with a call next week. For me, I guess I will be fine with an October box since I never got that one. Oh well...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 18, 2013)

You are just going to have to keep calling and emailing. We cannot help.



> Originally Posted by *Mora507* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the same box I got back in December this will only be my 2nd box. Can someone help me resolve this problem Ive been calling every 15 mins and it keeps saying that theyre busy.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 18, 2013)

I really hope they don't mess up January. It's not just their reputation on the line, the man repeller is collaborating with them and I would hate to see it reflect on her in a negative light.. Does anyone know if they have a parent company? Is the parent company aware of seriously lacking CS?


----------



## pride (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: I just logged onto my account to see if there was a shipping notice for January that maybe they just hadn't emailed yet. To my surprise, it says EXPIRED?! No way I only received a November box and 2 December boxes. They still owe me for January!! Ugh now I have to deal with contacting them..


 I -think- (but am not sure) that the non-monthly subs always say that. It just means you were charged the fee once, and it doesn't automatically renew and charge you again. As long as you see an order for January under "My Orders" (here: https://www.glossybox.com/sales/order/history/) you should be getting the January box.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2013)

In Canada Glossybox Dec was Co-lab with LOULOU magazine and the box was silver with their logo.

When people &lt;and me&gt; went to contact LouLou on facebook they said their only involvment was giving makeup tips on the product card and they had "nothing to do with selection of the products".

For Dec we all had only drugstore items Aveeno face cream x 2- some got a Jergens body lotion instead of 2 Aveeno,Tresseme hair product, Avon and Revlon items.

And on top of that Revlon never put their products in the Glossybo.x- we got expired items from a third party.

And LouLou magazine said to take it up with Glossybox customer service???

Doesn't get too much worse now Glossybox Canada, Loulou and Revlon/Avon all look bad

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hope they don't mess up January. It's not just their reputation on the line, the man repeller is collaborating with them and I would hate to see it reflect on her in a negative light.. Does anyone know if they have a parent company? Is the parent company aware of seriously lacking CS?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been trying to do some research on the US parent company.Anyone have any luck finding out who that might be?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 18, 2013)

Think of Glossybox like a franchise, offered in 10+, countries and run by different companies or fronts in each area. I signed up back at their US debut, but unsubbed after the horrific CS and multiple sketchy issues. At the time, one of their CEOs released a statement/comment regarding the multiple start up issues and it seemed like a big F you, whatever to customers. I was drawn in by this month, but dunno if I'll be continuing. Their "start up" issues have persisted, maybe getting worse with these promo code nightmares. Regarding multiple subs, it's a customer's choice. It falls on Glossybox to be honest and forthcoming about the details. Like I commented earlier, consumers would naturally assume they paid for four month's worth of boxes by the ads and promos released, not three months and a repeat. Then to have CSRs say that's not true, this person doesn't know what they're talking about and misinformed you, never heard of that person, they don't work here.. yada yada. Well, reformat and educate your staff so they're on the same page. Implement some good working policies and try to compromise so everyone walks away feeling better. Common business etiquette falls into play here. Just because the products are bigger or whatever, well so is the price tag and many people's expectations. If they expect to grow exponentially and really rival Birchbox(example only) or other companies, they need to really work on CS, consistency and keeping customers regularly. People eventually come to the realization that there are other companies that offer similar services or they'd be better off purchasing specific items in store/online than wondering what nightmares and headaches this company will give them next month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 18, 2013)

> I have been trying to do some research on the US parent company.Anyone have any luck finding out who that might be?


 Beauty Trends, I believe.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

Ugh so annoying! Loved your comment though. Hopefully it gets to the point where they can't ignore the complaints. There were like ten people after me on that one post saying they've been trying forever to get some service!



> Katie, go look at their facebook at all the encouragements to subscribe and quick answers for those that want to give them money. It really annoyed me.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh so annoying! Loved your comment though. Hopefully it gets to the point where they can't ignore the complaints. There were like ten people after me on that one post saying they've been trying forever to get some service!


 I saw that on facebook too. They reply quickly telling people to sub yet the people that are having issues are ignored. They need to get their act together...I will be very surprised if they don't mess up the january boxes.

Is Beauty Trends the parent company or is it the name of the US franchise?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been trying to do some research on the US parent company.Anyone have any luck finding out who that might be?





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beauty Trends, I believe.


 the Samwer Brothers are behind Glossybox, and all these guys do are make clones of new popular companies, the american tech world pretty much despises them. Glossybox started as a ripoff for the sole purpose of taking away marketshare from Birchbox, check them out. They have also ripped off ebay, zappos, pinterest...

"humbling the shameless samwer brothers"- http://pandodaily.com/2012/01/19/humbling-the-shameless-samwer-brothers/

"inside the clone factory" - http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/04/features/inside-the-clone-factory?page=all

some others:

http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/the-samwer-brothers-are-germany-s-titans-of-internet-entrepreneurs-a-833374.html

http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/17/glossybox-the-samwer-brothers-birchbox-effort-opens-its-lid-72m-in-funding-and-2m-boxes-shipped/


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 19, 2013)

I cannot believe they are still in business with all these CS issues. I got suckered in with the January box but will not stay with them!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You did not buy new subscriptions. If you look at your dash, you'll see that the gift boxes have "expired". You'll just be charged for your one $21 subscription. I didn't get charged extra when I ordered a gift box last month.


 Great, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just checked and they both say expired so that's a load off.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ugh now I want to unsubscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Actually, after reading calmly, I think some people might be right in that the creation of competition is a good thing but that doesn't excuse the myriad of purported issues from CS, etc.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 19, 2013)

I wonder if there are big computer issues as well as a lack of training in customer service. I received two of the gift boxes in December, when an acquaintance only ordered one for me, and I heard that happened a lot. Although they still should have been nice and eaten the cost of the botched COSMO codes, it also sounds like the code wasn't showing up in their system as being used.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh now I want to unsubscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 its just a dirty move in the tech world. its like bro code, you don't make exact clones of sites, you make a competitor. take myglam and birchbox, they took different approaches to the sampling service. Like Facebook and Twitter, etc. 

Nobody would use the clones in the usa, so the brothers make them overseas where the big sites haven't been implemented yet. I am all for competition if you think you can make a *better* or *improved* version of something that exists. These guys just copy without any innovation, it's not cool. 

(I live in silicon valley, so I am expressing views of the general population of the SV Tech crowd.)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't find the Glossybox references in the articles. This sort of thing would make sense since it is hard to trace ownership on GB. But didn't GB UK come before Birchbox?


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 19, 2013)

While they are both sub services I wouldn't call GB a clone of BB. GB is so much better it's not even a competition. It' no more a "clone" than ipsy, sample society, beauty army, etc etc.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just did a bit of digging and I think I may understand their CS issues. If you check indeed.com they've been offering unpaid internships in customer relations and a few other positions. It's all adding up now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a bit of digging and I think I may understand their CS issues. If you check indeed.com they've been offering unpaid internships in customer relations and a few other positions. It's all adding up now.


 It all makes sense now, why would they care about being good agents if they are not getting paid for it XD


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.indeed.com/cmp/BEAUTY-TREND-USA,-INC.---GLOSSYBOX/jobs/Customer-Relation-Intern-f534449cd044f3c1

Just read the job description.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/BEAUTY-TREND-USA,-INC.---GLOSSYBOX/jobs/Customer-Relation-Intern-f534449cd044f3c1
> 
> Just read the job description.


 We prefer college students and recent graduates with bachelor's degrees, though we will consider applicants from all academic backgrounds. Ideally we would like candidates with previous customer relations experience and a passion for the cosmetics industry.

THIS is INSANE. They ideally want someone with a BA AND very specific experience? Even when I temped at Hasbro in CS WITHOUT a degree a few years ago  I got $15 an hour. Companies should get penalties for taking advantage of the poor economy and job market, and for exploiting recent grads. UGH!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 19, 2013)

That is awesome!   l love how they say you will be "responding to all the praise" from our subscribers!



> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/BEAUTY-TREND-USA,-INC.---GLOSSYBOX/jobs/Customer-Relation-Intern-f534449cd044f3c1
> 
> Just read the job description.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 19, 2013)

So happy I checked in here before re-subbing. I definitely won't be doing that. Too many other good boxes out there.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> its just a dirty move in the tech world. its like bro code, you don't make exact clones of sites, you make a competitor. take myglam and birchbox, they took different approaches to the sampling service. Like Facebook and Twitter, etc.Â  Nobody would use the clones in the usa, so the brothers make them overseas where the big sites haven't been implemented yet. I am all for competition if you think you can make a *better* or *improved* version of something that exists. These guys just copy without any innovation, it's not cool.Â  (I live in silicon valley, so I am expressing views of the general population of the SV Tech crowd.)


 I agree with you completely, I just don't want to hate myself for spending money on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> While they are both sub services I wouldn't call GB a clone of BB. GB is so much better it's not even a competition. It' no more a "clone" than ipsy, sample society, beauty army, etc etc. Â


 I also agree with you but just the idea that these guys make clones to make money doesn't sit we'll with me. Someone sitting around and then stealing and taking credit/praise for ideas has happened to me (in the world of academia which is still terrible towards women) so it does make me angry to spend money on that, if only because I relate on some emotional level. For now, since I've been lucky enough to be treated well and get my boxes, I'll count myself lucky and enjoy those products but I'll never assume that glossybox will be easy to deal with in case of any issues. I have to add that bb and gb and a lot of these subs are similar and they can all say they were first but I do think they feed off each other in terms of how to develop the companies and technologies, etc. I wouldn't go as far as saying that the girls that started birchbox are the only ones with this idea (though they do have me hooked) but I don't know... There are a lot of conflicting thoughts about this and I don't have a firm grasp on the situation. I think I'll do some more research.


----------



## Freezymama (Jan 19, 2013)

This is my first GB box. When do they usually ship? Seems really late - almost last week of Jan. or maybe I'm just anxious?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/BEAUTY-TREND-USA,-INC.---GLOSSYBOX/jobs/Customer-Relation-Intern-f534449cd044f3c1
> 
> Just read the job description.


 Wow. Are they delusional? Who's ever going to apply for an unpaid CS position? It's not even an internship. It's an unpaid job. aka volunteer to get yelled at by angry customers :/


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 19, 2013)

> This is my first GB box. When do they usually ship? Seems really late - almost last week of Jan. or maybe I'm just anxious?


 This is a bit later than usual but I am pretty sure that someone here mentioned that GB's FB said they were going out this weekend. I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a bit later than usual but I am pretty sure that someone here mentioned that GB's FB said they were going out this weekend. I can't wait to get my box!


 I'm super excited too! But I bet I won't get it till like 2 weeks from now XD


----------



## jesmari (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I -think- (but am not sure) that the non-monthly subs always say that. It just means you were charged the fee once, and it doesn't automatically renew and charge you again. As long as you see an order for January under "My Orders" (here: https://www.glossybox.com/sales/order/history/) you should be getting the January box.


 

I really hope so!! I looked at it last month and it said ACTIVE because I had one month left. Now it's changed to EXPIRED maybe because this is the final month?  It says that the payment went through like always (it comes out to $0.00 since I prepaid.) However, I usually get a second email and order status that says COMPLETE this time it just says payment success again. Ugh guess I will just have to wait to see if I get a shipping email next week.

Whoever gets a shipping email be sure to let us know so we can be on the lookout! (If they even do send them out on time..)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can you post what you find?



> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also agree with you but just the idea that these guys make clones to make money doesn't sit we'll with me. Someone sitting around and then stealing and taking credit/praise for ideas has happened to me (in the world of academia which is still terrible towards women) so it does make me angry to spend money on that, if only because I relate on some emotional level. For now, since I've been lucky enough to be treated well and get my boxes, I'll count myself lucky and enjoy those products but I'll never assume that glossybox will be easy to deal with in case of any issues.
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2013)

When my sub is up, where will it say expired?? Gals that used Cosmo code, has anyone received their extra box without asking for it? I really can't get over their CS- I'm still waiting for a missing item from November &amp; now no one has answered my emails for a month. It boggles my mind how a company can operate in this fashion. They obviously have a lot of holes in their business- I don't expect them around for the long run. It's too bad bc their boxes rock!!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When my sub is up, where will it say expired?? Gals that used Cosmo code, has anyone received their extra box without asking for it? I really can't get over their CS- I'm still waiting for a missing item from November &amp; now no one has answered my emails for a month. It boggles my mind how a company can operate in this fashion. They obviously have a lot of holes in their business- I don't expect them around for the long run. It's too bad bc their boxes rock!!!


 Click the "Recurring Profiles" page and you'll see "expired" (or "active") under the status column.

Totally agree with your post - in dealing with CS issues myself, I definitely feel annoyed and disappointed with that side of the GB operation. I also agree that the boxes are so awesome that I don't want to unsub, so I'm just hoping to not have additional issues later.

Also, I finally caved at the very last minute and bought myself a second January box lol..


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find the Glossybox references in the articles. This sort of thing would make sense since it is hard to trace ownership on GB. But didn't GB UK come before Birchbox?


 nope. Birchbox was started in September of 2010, Glossybox followed as soon as Birchbox proved that the model worked. They were not out to be competition, they were there to rip off an idea that the Birchbox team worked hard to prove worked, GB went to Europe because the brothers bring over clones of popular US based sites and try to own the market in other countries.

Myglam set out to be centered around the guru subscriber community, beauty army, pick your own samples, julep: polish... all of these were some improvement or different take on the sampling box, while Glossybox was no sort of improvement


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Click the "Recurring Profiles" page and you'll see "expired" (or "active") under the status column. Totally agree with your post - in dealing with CS issues myself, I definitely feel annoyed and disappointed with that side of the GB operation. I also agree that the boxes are so awesome that I don't want to unsub, so I'm just hoping to not have additional issues later. Also, I finally caved at the very last minute and bought myself a second January box lol..


 Thanks Jess- I guess we have to take the bad with the good in this situation- I'm not willing to pass on their amazing boxes either.... Ps- I ordered a 2 nd box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I will take a 3 month break after cashing my points in for a Feb box. When I took three months off with myglam, they improved like crazy and I happily resubscribed. 

I had all intents to keep it cancelled but since we were able to see the products and I realized I had 980 glossy dots I couldn't help not to resub for the month and get the dots to make 1000 for a free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mystica (Jan 20, 2013)

Catching up on the thread I was considering resubbing, but after seeing the stuff about the COSMO code (wth?), and their ad wanting college grads to give them free labor doing a thankless, HS educated level job that no one in their right mind would do for any reason other than a paycheck...my enthusiasm over their January box (and Glossybox) quickly fizzled.

They're pinching pennies at the expense of their customers and their own reputation; either this company is in serious dire straights due to their own incompetance, or the company is just a scam that creates scenarios (such as bogus promos) to capitalize on consumer laziness.  Makes feel like they don't deserve to be in business either way.

Reading the email response someone received from them was awful as well.  As usual with any "person" at the "Glossybox Team", it was the typical automaton contentless speech that sounds like it was written by a brainless robot without a soul or a conscience or a personality and who has never encountered human beings before.  See also: Whoever runs their facebook.  Is it a person?  A flesh and blood human being?  Doesn't seem so to me.  Human beings have personalities, and posses at least some degree of self-awareness and awareness of other human beings.

Guess this CS stuff kinda riled me up, but whatever, glad I canceled.  That COSMO code stuff was a total joke, so was their ad, and so is the "GLOSSYBOX TEAM" of soulless robots.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 20, 2013)

Knowing this makes me not want to deal with the American glossybox.

The Canadian service is pretty bad the last month at least.

They don't seem to give a SH!T about their customers health and safety and I can not subscribe to a service like that.

Sending out expired 2005 eyemakeup from Avon that is bought through a third party &lt;found out from Avon....not glossy&gt;.

And then reading on facebook how some people get eye infections and bad irritation?? and some people got bad rashes from the old expired lipgloss they sent out too.

And their only response is "too bad you do not like the colours we sent out"???

WTF...totally ignoring the subject.



> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Catching up on the thread I was considering resubbing, but after seeing the stuff about the COSMO code (wth?), and their ad wanting college grads to give them free labor doing a thankless, HS educated level job that no one in their right mind would do for any reason other than a paycheck...my enthusiasm over their January box (and Glossybox) quickly fizzled.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (Jan 20, 2013)

True!

One box company did that here &lt;Glymm&gt;, they had a stocking stuffer bag and the description said "the best samples we have left from this year in each category" &lt;so like skin,hair,body,makeup&gt;

It was $35 and you got a $40 coupon for their web store.
-some people were mad at the repeated samples...even though they did disclose this.
I was pleased with what I got....only small disapointment was I wanted one brand of hair product someone else got &lt;wanted Evolv but got joico....Joico is still really good though&gt;.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That seems shady..it might just be me, but if they're going to send "old" boxes because they're overstock or whatever, that should be disclosed to customers! Yes, we are junkies, but most people would think they're getting four month's worth of boxes, not three and a duplicate.


----------



## Mystica (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Knowing this makes me not want to deal with the American glossybox.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the person on Glossybox USA facebook.  People would complain about not being able to get a hold of them through email, facebook, twitter, or phone, and the half-wit who runs their facebook would respond with something like "You can reach us by email or twitter".  Totally missing the point and not addressing the issue.   It was as if their replies were an auto-generated response from a AI computer based on a few key words it was programmed to recognize in the comments people were leaving.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like the person on Glossybox USA facebook.  People would complain about not being able to get a hold of them through email, facebook, twitter, or phone, and the half-wit who runs their facebook would respond with something like "You can reach us by email or twitter".  Totally missing the point and not addressing the issue.   It was as if their replies were an auto-generated response from a AI computer based on a few key words it was programmed to recognize in the comments people were leaving.


 Don't get me started on that nitwit. I really think they're in way over their heads and instead of stepping back and trying fix the problems they ignore them and hope they go away. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling about the January box. In a recent update on their facebook they replaced oned of the items with a foil packet. I don't know about you but when I think of full size and deluxe...I don't think of foil packets.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get me started on that nitwit. I really think they're in way over their heads and instead of stepping back and trying fix the problems they ignore them and hope they go away. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling about the January box. In a recent update on their facebook they replaced oned of the items with a foil packet. I don't know about you but when I think of full size and deluxe...I don't think of foil packets.


 you mean the Le Metier product? if so, there are 5 full, deuxe and travel sized products, that would b an extra


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 20, 2013)

I was really excited about this box and almost resubscribed. But then I remembered why I unsubscribed in the first place - remember when their credit card processor was compromised and bunches o'numbers got stolen or whatnot? Yeah mine was one of those. And it took FOR-EVERRRR to make that situation right. I hope you guys love your boxes, really I do! But I'll continue to live vicariously through these posts!


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

Ugh, we've been talking about/getting excited for this GB+MR box for so long that it seems they should've shipped by now.. Totally getting impatient lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

> Ugh, we've been talking about/getting excited for this GB+MR box for so long that it seems they should've shipped by now.. Totally getting impatient lol.


 They actually should have. I ordered a gift box for a forumite, and the shipping date was listed as the 16th - 19th. And... yeah. Not so much.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

Remember that GB ships boxes THEN sends you the tracking notice. Last month I got my box on the day after I got my shipping email. I prefer it that way personally. Maybe, just maybe they are out already or going out soon.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 20, 2013)

> Remember that GB ships boxes THEN sends you the tracking notice. Last month I got my box on the day after I got my shipping email. I prefer it that way personally. Maybe, just maybe they are out already or going out soon. Â


 Just going to mention this. It's likely all of our boxes are en route and tracking numbers just haven't been emailed. This has been the case with GB for a few months


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

Good point, ladies! I am just too impatient when it comes to my GB


----------



## Clackey (Jan 20, 2013)

This will be my second box.  I got last months with the 40% off code and think I might be hooked!  I loved everything (except for my too small Jewelmint bracelet) in that box.  I'm excited about this box.  However, not loving the red lipstick.  Being a redhead with really pale skin reds are hard to pull off.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

whaaat! red heads look amazing w red lipstick! I think you just need to find your perfect red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think red is the universal color of flattery... Girl you have to rock it!!!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a mean girl moment and got a little grumpy on the Glossybox page.  I am super frustrated they haven't been responding to my emails and just blowing it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  But now I feel bad I snapped at them.  Ugh, grumpy remorse.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2013)

Quote: This will be my second box.  I got last months with the 40% off code and think I might be hooked!  I loved everything (except for my too small Jewelmint bracelet) in that box.  I'm excited about this box.  *However, not loving the red lipstick.  Being a redhead with really pale skin reds are hard to pull off. *


Guuuurl look at Christina Hendricks and Nicole Kidman, they rock those red lips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Christina has more of a yellow'ish/olive undertones and Nicole is classic pink/blue.





















Oh right, almost forgot Deborah Ann Woll from True Blood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

lmao, I wore my hair red for a few years...and I think I could pull off reds better then than I can now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hoping to get the stain, though!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

Does Glossybox have a facebook page? I can't seem to find it!


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Does Glossybox have a facebook page? I can't seem to find it!


Yes! It is facebook.com/GlossyBox.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christina Hendricks is pretty much perfection! She is rocking those red lips like nobodies business!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! It is facebook.com/GlossyBox.com


 Thank you!


----------



## Clackey (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas!!!  Thinking a trip to Sephora is in my plan today!  I think Christina Hendricks is beautiful!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 21, 2013)

> Can you post what you find?


 Sorry it took so long to answer (work and all... I couldn't get on till today) but yes I will post any relevant info I find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

When does Glossybox normally ship? And do they send out tracking numbers? It's really late in the month and this will be my first box, so I'm just curious.


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does Glossybox normally ship? And do they send out tracking numbers? It's really late in the month and this will be my first box, so I'm just curious.


 GB just posted this on Twitter:

*GLOSSYBOX USA* â€@*glossybox_us*
Your January #*wintersurvival* @*ManRepeller* boxes have not shipped yet. Shipments begin this week!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 21, 2013)

> When does Glossybox normally ship? And do they send out tracking numbers? It's really late in the month and this will be my first box, so I'm just curious.


 They usually ship mid month- they ship &amp; then send out tracking emails. Their running late this month- supposedly their shipping any day now.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

Great, thanks for all the answers to my question. This is my first month and I'm really excited because I follow the Man  Repeller blog faithfully!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 21, 2013)

At this rate I'll probably get my box(es) in February. I wonder if they're shipping the regular subs and gift boxes in waves. If they are, then I wouldn't get the boxes I ordered at the same time and I'm already cutting it close since one is a birthday gift or more likely a belated birthday gift.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 21, 2013)

From Rumi Neely of fashiontoast.com's Instagram:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why are you remorseful. Get over it. They are treating us all like crap. They deserve it.



> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 21, 2013)

Also, the Tarte in Wild:


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 21, 2013)

Sooooo pretty! Does this mean that someone received their box?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

O.O how did she get her box alrdy O.O


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 21, 2013)

She models for big name designers and her blog has a cult following. Guess Glossybox PR sent one to her or something.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2013)

They must have sent them to bigwigs already.   I saw on Twitter on Thur or Friday Rebecca Minkoff got hers as well as (what looked to me like some other beauty blogger).  So boxes have gone out, just not to us!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Rumi Neely of fashiontoast.com's Instagram:
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 21, 2013)

That red is to die for! It alone is worth more than the box so that's pretty exciting!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

makes sense


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohmygoodness! Want this box NOW!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 21, 2013)

> They must have sent them to bigwigs already. Â  I saw on Twitter on Thur or Friday Rebecca Minkoff got hers as well as (what looked to me like some other beauty blogger). Â So boxes have gone out, just not to us!


 Loll it sure seems like it. Though I do hope they get around to us lowly commoners soon since we're the ones who actually PAY for the boxes unlike all of those bloggers who get them for free and no, I'm not bitter at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loll it sure seems like it. Though I do hope they get around to us lowly commoners soon since we're the ones who actually PAY for the boxes unlike all of those bloggers who get them for free and no, I'm not bitter at all


 Totally agree.  It's one thing to send out advance boxes to reviewers to drum up orders like they did for *the blogger they were collaborating with*, but once it's supposed to be box shipping time, this smacks of favoritism, and that is not cool *at all*.  It tells me that they will pay attention only to the modern equivalent of magazine editors, and one of the big draws for these boxes (at least for me) is that they are a much more democratic thing and level the playing field between the exalted editors/bloggers and commoners/subscribers.  It pisses me off.  As soon as my box is in my hands, I'm out of there.  

And I *am* bitter about this one because Glossybox has proved over and over again that they don't give a red rat's ass about their subscribers.  They seem to spend all of their time and energy chasing blogger attention and new subscribers while they don't give a second (or, hell, even a first) thought about keeping existing customers.  I used to work in the cell phone industry, and there's one word we heard over and over and *over*:  Churn.  How many customers are leaving?  Not comparing how many are leaving to how many are being brought on.  How many are *leaving*.  It's much cheaper to keep an existing customer than to get a new one.  Customer retention was king.  For Glossybox, it doesn't even seem to cross their mind.  It also reminds me of sleazy used car sales men:  Once they get their money, that's all they care about.  The cars/boxes themselves are some other department's problem after that, and that department has no incentive to address any issues, so the company has all the money, we don't have what we paid for, and that's that.  I'm just waiting for them to suddenly go out of business after they pull payments but before they send the boxes.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 22, 2013)

> Totally agree. Â It's one thing to send out advance boxes to reviewers to drum up orders like they did for *the blogger they were collaborating with*, but once it's supposed to be box shipping time, this smacks of favoritism, and that is not cool *at all*. Â It tells me that they will pay attention only to the modern equivalent of magazine editors, and one of the big draws for these boxes (at least for me) is that they are a much more democratic thing and level the playing field between the exalted editors/bloggers and commoners/subscribers. Â It pisses me off. Â As soon as my box is in my hands, I'm out of there. Â  And I *am* bitter about this one because Glossybox has proved over and over again that they don't give a red rat's ass about their subscribers. Â They seem to spend all of their time and energy chasing blogger attention and new subscribers while they don't give a second (or, hell, even a first) thought about keeping existing customers. Â I used to work in the cell phone industry, and there's one word we heard over and over and *over*: Â Churn. Â How many customers are leaving? Â Not comparing how many are leaving to how many are being brought on. Â How many are *leaving*. Â It's much cheaper to keep an existing customer than to get a new one. Â Customer retention was king. Â For Glossybox, it doesn't even seem to cross their mind. Â It also reminds me of sleazy used car sales men: Â Once they get their money, that's all they care about. Â The cars/boxes themselves are some other department's problem after that, and that department has no incentive to address any issues, so the company has all the money, we don't have what we paid for, and that's that. Â I'm just waiting for them to suddenly go out of business after they pull payments but before they send the boxes.


 Damn, that's harsh but true. You put it in a way I haven't been able to. I'm getting mighty tired of their BS and this little issue is probably going to push me to finally unsubscribe because thy really don't seem to care about anything else but courting blogger attention and I do dread the day I get charged for a box that'll never appear.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think it is harsh. I think it is true and it validates what previous posters were saying about the Sawmer brothers, who own BeautyTrends. I do not think from what I read that GB is franchise as some have purported but instead a business set up basically to be sold. They are trying build subscriber numbers so they can sell company. Even if people unsub after a month, the sub rates are huge during that month and those are the numbers they will be selling. Anyone even wonder why we hear so much about the founders of boxes like MyGlam/Ipsy and BirchBox and there is nothing on the founders of GB except those fake photos, names and bios of "Brigitte" and some guy that you can sometimes dig up on the website? They don't actually exist. The "founders" are these Sawmer brothers, who are basically scammers who steal and replicate innovations from other companies.

After I get my box this month and my dots for a free box, I am outta here for good. You are never going to get good CS from GB because the customer is not why GB exists.

From the post above, courtesy of another poster:

http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/04/features/inside-the-clone-factory?page=all

Here is one I found

http://www.eu-startups.com/2012/03/glossybox-access-industries-invests-in-birchbox-clone/



> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Damn, that's harsh but true. You put it in a way I haven't been able to. I'm getting mighty tired of their BS and this little issue is probably going to push me to finally unsubscribe because thy really don't seem to care about anything else but courting blogger attention and I do dread the day I get charged for a box that'll never appear.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not getting the hate about bloggers getting boxes early. I know BB does it. We live for those spoilers! What's the big deal? You'll get your box. I also don't buy into the copycat thing. IF Glossybox sent out cardboard boxes with foil packets and the occasional nice item it would be a copycat. They aren't even in the same league! Where's the outrage at the other companies? There are probably hundreds of sub services. I'm not convinced BB was the first one ever. Maybe they were, maybe they weren't. I don't really care.

Even the unpaid intern thing is up in the air in my mind. My DH is a physical therapist and runs a clinic. They have unpaid interns every semester. They treat patients with his supervision. That's how it works. I worked in television news and before graduating school I had to do an internship.It was an entire semester unpaid. When DH was in PT school he had 4 different internships in different medical settings, all unpaid.

BUT these interns should at least be learning what good customer service is while they are there. They do have some decent CS reps, but for sure have a few bad apples.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it is the combination of the horrible CS (they have good ones? Where?), the fact that CS, unlike PT or a medical field, is not traditionally a place for free interns, what has come to light about the mission and ownership, not just the free boxes to attract more customers when they can't deal with what they have.

GB IS a clone of BB and was started that way on purpose. The articles are posted from legitimate news sources. The problem with that is that the company will never be focused on CS and solving problems and ensuring quality control on products, just building a subscriber base that can be eventually sold. THAT is the business model and support it if you want, but there are enough alarm whistles with this company that something shady will come to light as it has with GB Canada. If you are comfortable with that go for it. But understand why others are not



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not getting the hate about bloggers getting boxes early. I know BB does it. We live for those spoilers! What's the big deal? You'll get your box. I also don't buy into the copycat thing. IF Glossybox sent out cardboard boxes with foil packets and the occasional nice item it would be a copycat. They aren't even in the same league! Where's the outrage at the other companies? There are probably hundreds of sub services. I'm not convinced BB was the first one ever. Maybe they were, maybe they weren't. I don't really care.
> 
> ...


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rumi actually thanked Man Repeller for the box and did not mention it was a Glossybox. Maybe MR sent it to her?

She has about 10,000 likes between those two photos, so even though I am a paying customer and she is not, I guarantee they get more than $21 worth of advertising from exposure through her. I'd be pushing boxes to folks like her, too.

I understand and empathize with everyone's customer service woes. I think a lot of it is total BS, too. All in all, though, I have loved this sub.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 22, 2013)

By the way, everyone commenting on the box pic says the Sebastian Potion 9 is awesome. I read reviews on Amazon and it got a 4.9/5! Really can't wait to try this. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, everyone commenting on the box pic says the Sebastian Potion 9 is awesome. I read reviews on Amazon and it got a 4.9/5! Really can't wait to try this. Has anyone used it before?


 

I used to use it like 10 years ago and it was amazing (very moisturizing), I think they've since changed the formula and definitely changed the packaging.  I hope I get it in my box, I'm excited to give it another try.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used to use this too, way back when  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the product was great but the packaging was aweful....it was a metal tube and the product leaked out like crazy...so I do hope they have changed the packaging!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 22, 2013)

They still have not even attempted to contact me.  Unreal


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

They won't.Go back and read what the rest of us are going through.



> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They still have not even attempted to contact me.  Unreal


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does Glossybox have a facebook page? I can't seem to find it!


 Yes, but they erased my comments begging them to contact me (charged twice and going to an address where I don't live) and BLOCKED me from commenting.


----------



## redfox (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow! I thought I was one of only a few having so many issues with GB; apparently not.  I had never received my December box and emailed them I guess around the 28th, when my "expected delivery" was listed, and was told they would send me a new December box after the New Year holidays.  Okay so I waited and waited... Nothing.  Emailed them several times in between then and now with absolutely no response.  My last email was to cancel my subscription because I was/am so tired of them not fulfilling their promises.  I finally got an email back last week after I forwarded them the ENTIRE conversation from the 28th until now.  Didn't write anything, just sent the whole thing as a sort of reminder that I've been waiting for them to respond to me for foreverrrrrrrrr.  A few days later I get a response saying that they have cancelled my subscription and they included a tracking number for my (very late) December box.  I got my replacement box yesterday and guess what?   Every single thing in the box was a repeat of stuff I've already received from them.  Such as the mattifying gel, model co lip gloss (same exact shade), the only new thing was a necklace from JewelMint (that I actually love).  I just know that they forgot about me and then had to send me "throw aways".  I only say that because I have read that several people have inadvertently (I'm guessing) been sent December boxes recently.  Very excited to receive the MR box but so happy I won't have to deal with GB anymore.  It's a shame, too, because they really are my favorite box as far as products are concerned but I have never seen such a lack of professionalism with any of the other sample services.  If they get their stuff together I will most definitely resubscribe but for now I'll take my business elsewhere.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 22, 2013)

You don't sound grumpy.  You sound like a frustrated consumer.  I hope your issue gets resolved... and soon.  Good luck.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm of the opinion that Glossybox hasn't improved much since their US debut. While I understand PR and shipping out boxes to bloggers and well known people for reviews and whatnot, they survive based on consumers..returning consumers. Deluxe samples are great and all, but the CS has to be amped up. I bit the bullet and resubbed, drawn in by the contents. I won't be sticking around, since there's been no improvements. I'd rather purchase specific items outright than worry about being overcharged, horrible and negligible CS, and the possibility of never receiving my paid box. Consistency is important and the CS and seemingly motivations of the business owners are suspect. You cannot rest on your laurels..just because you have a great product, doesn't mean that's all there is to it. There's many aspects to a successful business, they're falling short in several areas. I'm paying double the money of Birchbox or Ipsy, so my expectations are that Glossybox be on par with them or outshine. Sample wise, CS matters, etc. Ipsy sent out a generous lotion sample and BB has sent full size products my way the last several months, including mascara and lippies. I've had excellent experiences with their CS and no major hiccups. I'd be deluding myself to think I'm so easily swayed by a pretty pink box, again. Which I apparently was, in a moment of weakness! I'm envious of the die hard Glossyfans, but this company still leaves much to be desired for me.


----------



## redfox (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm of the opinion that Glossybox hasn't improved much since their US debut. While I understand PR and shipping out boxes to bloggers and well known people for reviews and whatnot, they survive based on consumers..returning consumers.
> 
> Deluxe samples are great and all, but the CS has to be amped up. I bit the bullet and resubbed, drawn in by the contents. I won't be sticking around, since there's been no improvements. I'd rather purchase specific items outright than worry about being overcharged, horrible and negligible CS, and the possibility of never receiving my paid box.
> ...


Exactly why I told them I was cancelling.  I'd rather spend my money on products I know I like than on products I may not receive.  I was looking forward to the December box because of the products included, then (because they screwed up) when I received it 3 weeks late I actually got products I had already tried and could care less about.  I wouldn't have spent $21 on the replacement box they sent.  I wanted the box I was supposed to originally receive and would have been happy paying for it. As the returning consumer, I shouldn't have to pay/lose out because of their screw ups. I've always had good experiences with BB, among others, that even though the samples are no longer "deluxe", I don't mind spending $10 on new samples and consistent service.  I get what I pay for and if I'm not happy then they do their best to make me happy.  I feel like I should note that I am not an avid complainer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Literally the only time I've ever complained has been due to missing products and/or missing boxes.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm likely going to stick around with them. I have received items through them that I would never get in any of my other subs and that I would never have thought to buy on my own. A full size Missha, Ellis Faas, and multiple illamasqua items?! I'm low key enough where I will never have to experience the customer service. Birchbox spoils people with their amazing customer service, and I really think people take advantage of it. This company is the other extreme, but their focus is on the fancy (minus the Avon product..ugh) items with a big f-you if you don't like it. I'm not thrilled about the free labor, but these people know ahead of applying the terms of their employment. I'm going to go to fantasy land and also think they get free glossyboxes. Simply put, I'm taking it for face value.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm of the opinion that Glossybox hasn't improved much since their US debut. While I understand PR and shipping out boxes to bloggers and well known people for reviews and whatnot, they survive based on consumers..returning consumers.
> 
> Deluxe samples are great and all, but the CS has to be amped up. I bit the bullet and resubbed, drawn in by the contents. I won't be sticking around, since there's been no improvements. I'd rather purchase specific items outright than worry about being overcharged, horrible and negligible CS, and the possibility of never receiving my paid box.
> ...


 So glad I came and read all of these comments.  I was considering subbing.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm probably going to check out and cancel once I use my dots on a free box after the inconsistent CS answers on December's box. I received different products than what was listed on the card for both my sub box and then gift box I ordered. My sub box I was told "the cards are incorrect, whats in the box is what you get", but on the gift box they sent out what was on the card after I emailed them on that box.  Their CS did improve at one point, but now it takes forever and I also don't like the fact that they send a "how'd we do" survey link that when you click on it, it's a dead link.

Which is a shame, because I really do love their variety of products.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 22, 2013)

> I'm likely going to stick around with them. I have received items through them that I would never get in any of my other subs and that I would never have thought to buy on my own. A full size Missha, Ellis Faas, and multiple illamasqua items?! I'm low key enough where I will never have to experience the customer service. Birchbox spoils people with their amazing customer service, and I really think people take advantage of it. This company is the other extreme, but their focus is on the fancy (minus the Avon product..ugh) items with a big f-you if you don't like it. I'm not thrilled about the free labor, but these people know ahead of applying the terms of their employment. I'm going to go to fantasy land and also think they get free glossyboxes. Simply put, I'm taking it for face value.


 Exactly how I feel


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm likely going to stick around with them. I have received items through them that I would never get in any of my other subs and that I would never have thought to buy on my own. A full size Missha, Ellis Faas, and multiple illamasqua items?! I'm low key enough where I will never have to experience the customer service. Birchbox spoils people with their amazing customer service, and I really think people take advantage of it. This company is the other extreme, but their focus is on the fancy (minus the Avon product..ugh) items with a big f-you if you don't like it. I'm not thrilled about the free labor, but these people know ahead of applying the terms of their employment. I'm going to go to fantasy land and also think they get free glossyboxes. Simply put, I'm taking it for face value.


 You say that as if people create these CS issues for themselves. Are subscribers to take the blame for missing boxes or broken items. We pay them with the expectation that they will deliver on what they promise. I really hope you never have to deal with any CS issues.


----------



## Lisa424 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have not received any responses to my emails in over a week. I have also not been able to get through on the phone. Unbelievable! I just want what was promised to me!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 22, 2013)

oh no! Absolutely not! People are having absolutely legitimate complaints with glossybox, and I feel for them having to scream at a wall with Glossybox's CS. I have seen people complain about a box taking longer to ship than anticipated in the BB page, and people say how they will complain to their CS to get 100 points. i find that rediculious. I'll complain for a missing item (if it one I care about) - basically, if they don't give me whats mine and paid for. I'd hope to think the chance of that happening is slim. Which is why I dont think *I* will experience Glossybox's Customer Service. Well, I actually did complain to them about that stupid survey that sent you to their UK site after completion. I sent them an email, and got on with my life. I got a response less than 2 weeks later with my points on my account. As stated in the Count of Monte Cristo: "wait and hope"



> You say that as if people create these CS issues for themselves. Are subscribers to take the blame for missing boxes or broken items. We pay them with the expectation that they will deliver on what they promise. I really hope you never have to deal with any CS issues.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've tried calling them 10 times &amp; always receiving the message- I've sent 5 emails over the past week and no reply. All I want is my promised 4th box from the cosmo code and I want to use my glossy dots for my feb box. Come on- this is just awful- I do love their boxes but honestly after this fiascale I'm thinking about not resubbing after my feb box. I've been a loyal customer since box 1 &amp; this is like a slap in the face. Obviously, I'm not appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh no! Absolutely not! People are having absolutely legitimate complaints with glossybox, and I feel for them having to scream at a wall with Glossybox's CS. I have seen people complain about a box taking longer to ship than anticipated in the BB page, and people say how they will complain to their CS to get 100 points. i find that rediculious.
> 
> I'll complain for a missing item (if it one I care about) - basically, if they don't give me whats mine and paid for. I'd hope to think the chance of that happening is slim. Which is why I dont think *I* will experience Glossybox's Customer Service.
> ...


I get what you are saying. I know with BB I think their CS is often taken advantage of for the 100 points they often offer for various problems. Not everyone of course, but there are shady people out there.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh no! Absolutely not! People are having absolutely legitimate complaints with glossybox, and I feel for them having to scream at a wall with Glossybox's CS. I have seen people complain about a box taking longer to ship than anticipated in the BB page, and people say how they will complain to their CS to get 100 points. i find that rediculious.
> 
> I'll complain for a missing item (if it one I care about) - basically, if they don't give me whats mine and paid for. I'd hope to think the chance of that happening is slim. Which is why I dont think *I* will experience Glossybox's Customer Service.
> ...


 That's BB and we're talking about Glossybox. People have legitimate concerns such as not even getting the one box they paid for while others are getting multiples of boxes they didn't order!! The complaints here are not about taking advantage of their CS...it's more about just getting what you ordered. You can tell the difference between the two? right? I really do hope you don't encounter any issues with them...


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 22, 2013)

i haven't received my November box yet and they just ignored my 10+ emails. I also used the cosmo code and don't want to waste my time and effort with them anymore. My 3-mon sub expires in Jan and I'll just let it go. Farewell Glossybox nightmare.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, but they erased my comments begging them to contact me (charged twice and going to an address where I don't live) and BLOCKED me from commenting.


 Ahh I wasn't the only one! They sent my stuff to a bad address to yeesh


----------



## EmGee (Jan 23, 2013)

Also, not saying it applies to Glossybox but a lot of the "intern" positions are people who need any job experience.

I know the government/unemployment/social agencies they sometimes want people to "volonteer for a job" or learn "practical skills" for real life and so they get some kind of benefit or the company gets paid to take those people for a few weeks, months.

Could also be people who need hours of doing something for class credits or to qualify for government benefits??

One of my friends a few years back her only work was in a bar and she wanted other stuff. She went on mother's allowance after having a baby and the job program she was in she had to go to a government office and stock pens and pencils and make sure people had office supplies.

She also learned how to answer a phone &lt;not making this up&gt;.

-she already knew how to do these things but had to go along with this program for a while...



> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm likely going to stick around with them. I have received items through them that I would never get in any of my other subs and that I would never have thought to buy on my own. A full size Missha, Ellis Faas, and multiple illamasqua items?! I'm low key enough where I will never have to experience the customer service. Birchbox spoils people with their amazing customer service, and I really think people take advantage of it. This company is the other extreme, but their focus is on the fancy (minus the Avon product..ugh) items with a big f-you if you don't like it. I'm not thrilled about the free labor, but these people know ahead of applying the terms of their employment. I'm going to go to fantasy land and also think they get free glossyboxes. Simply put, I'm taking it for face value.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 23, 2013)

Exactly... Just as I stated above...Birchbox was used as an example of excellent customer service and as comparison.. no need to insult me.



> That's BB and we're talking about Glossybox. People have legitimate concerns such as not even getting the one box they paid for while others are getting multiples of boxes they didn't order!! The complaints here are not about taking advantage of their CS...it's more about just getting what you ordered. You can tell the difference between the two? right? I really do hope you don't encounter any issues with them...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've tried calling them 10 times &amp; always receiving the message- I've sent 5 emails over the past week and no reply. All I want is my promised 4th box from the cosmo code and I want to use my glossy dots for my feb box. Come on- this is just awful- I do love their boxes but honestly after this fiascale I'm thinking about not resubbing after my feb box. I've been a loyal customer since box 1 &amp; this is like a slap in the face. Obviously, I'm not appreciated


 I finally got a response back when I emailed them and said that I do not want another October box, I want the February box as was promised. This was their response:

[SIZE=80%]JAN 22, 2013 | 01:32PM EST[/SIZE]

*GLOSSYBOX* replied:

Hello Katie,
We will send you the February box next month. Please contact us if you need further assistance.

Best Regards,

Glossybox   That's fine and dandy but I just KNOW that come February I'm going to have another world of issues actually getting a box and when I finally get a hold of Customer Service they'll just tell me whoever sent the above email was wrong and that's that. I really hate how they don't sign their emails with personal names.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI used to use it like 10 years ago and it was amazing (very moisturizing), I think they've since changed the formula and definitely changed the packaging.  I hope I get it in my box, I'm excited to give it another try.


I, too, used to use it 10-11 years ago and looooved it. I stopped using it because I couldn't afford it anymore, but then went back and bought some last year. It looked and smelled the same but no longer had any positive effect on my hair. I agree that they probably changed it. I really, really hope I get the other hair product option in this box instead. That's something I've totally been wanting to try.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I, too, used to use it 10-11 years ago and looooved it. I stopped using it because I couldn't afford it anymore, but then went back and bought some last year. It looked and smelled the same but no longer had any positive effect on my hair. I agree that they probably changed it. I really, really hope I get the other hair product option in this box instead. That's something I've totally been wanting to try.


I'm not sure what Potion 9 is. Could you tell me how it's used? I'm excited to try something new!


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone received notification of shipment for their January Glossybox yet? I was told by their CS via their Facebook link that all boxes were being shipped out this week, but this week is almost over and I have not received any notice that my box has shipped. I am getting a bad feeling about this.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2013)

They just posted in Facebook that "time is almost up" for the Man Repeller box, so I'm betting they haven't shipped. They also showed 4 colors of OPI liquid sand and said "one of these colors will be in your Man Repeller box!" Does that mean they are sending out 4 varieties or here's 4 that it could be and everyone is getting the same? I hope it's the former because I really want the darkest one! Purple is ok, but I really only like dark purples.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok someone asked in the comments on Facebook and they said due to overwhelming demand the boxes are late but they will ship this week.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 23, 2013)

any day now....


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted in Facebook that "time is almost up" for the Man Repeller box, so I'm betting they haven't shipped.
> 
> They also showed 4 colors of OPI liquid sand and said "one of these colors will be in your Man Repeller box!" Does that mean they are sending out 4 varieties or here's 4 that it could be and everyone is getting the same? I hope it's the former because I really want the darkest one! Purple is ok, but I really only like dark purples.


 She confirmed on her blog already that everyone is getting the purple shade.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 23, 2013)

On their FB it now says they're shipping at the end of the week. I'm getting a really bad feeling about this. I hope the man repeller knows what she's gotten herself in to.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On their FB it now says they're shipping at the end of the week. I'm getting a really bad feeling about this. I hope the man repeller knows what she's gotten herself in to.


 Or maybe the Man Repeller is the reason they are shipping late this month?

Collaborations with a "personality" can always be challenging and cause delays.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted in Facebook that "time is almost up" for the Man Repeller box, so I'm betting they haven't shipped.
> 
> They also showed 4 colors of OPI liquid sand and said "one of these colors will be in your Man Repeller box!" Does that mean they are sending out 4 varieties or here's 4 that it could be and everyone is getting the same? I hope it's the former because I really want the darkest one! Purple is ok, but I really only like dark purples.


 According to the Man Repeller blog, it sounds like we're all getting the purple Can't Let Go color.


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any day now....


 I feel the saaaame way. Patience is not one of my strong suits lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have they moved the account log in? I cannot find it


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what Potion 9 is. Could you tell me how it's used? I'm excited to try something new!


 From what I remember, it is a conditioning leave-in treatment that really made my hair soft and better "conditioned" and smelled great too...here is a description from the Sebastian site:

Combining the care of nine active botanical

ingredients with styling technology to form an

advanced wearable treatment, Sebastian Potion

9 gives you maximum mixability and provides

infinite possibilities.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have they moved the account log in? I cannot find it


 Their website is really annoying on mobile devices. Mine would often resize then sits. Sometimes clicking doesn't help.

The log in is on the far right corner (person icon symbol). Click on that and you'll see login (email) and password. It usually takes me a few clicks to get it steady or actually do what I intend it to do.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their website is really annoying on mobile devices. Mine would often resize then sits. Sometimes clicking doesn't help.
> 
> The log in is on the far right corner (person icon symbol). Click on that and you'll see login (email) and password. It usually takes me a few clicks to get it steady or actually do what I intend it to do.


 I have had this issue too on mobile devices, I don't even try anymore.  On my laptop if I am not able to hover over the upper right hand corner with the little person icon and get a drop down login, I refresh the page and sometimes that helps.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't even have the little person icon anymore!



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their website is really annoying on mobile devices. Mine would often resize then sits. Sometimes clicking doesn't help.
> 
> The log in is on the far right corner (person icon symbol). Click on that and you'll see login (email) and password. It usually takes me a few clicks to get it steady or actually do what I intend it to do.


 ETA-

I had to shrink the screen and finally got it!


----------



## SugarL (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So happy I checked in here before re-subbing. I definitely won't be doing that. Too many other good boxes out there.


I wish I checked in here before I subbed....


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the saaaame way. Patience is not one of my strong suits lol.


 Patience? What is that? Is my box here yet? XD


----------



## SugarL (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a response back when I emailed them and said that I do not want another October box, I want the February box as was promised. This was their response:
> 
> ...


Wow! Lucky you



~

I haven't got any replies from the emails I sent a week ago..... Now it's already Wednesday, two more days to wait for their promised tracking # email.

How did you do this? I cannot even get hold of them!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SugarL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! Lucky you
> ...


 No idea, but in my last email I mentioned how terrible the customer service was I got over the phone and went into all this detail about my issues and they didn't even apologize at all or say anything in regards to the awful service I received. I wasn't expecting a pity party, but you'd think they would at least _act _remorseful for how terrible their customers are being treated.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a response back when I emailed them and said that I do not want another October box, I want the February box as was promised. This was their response:
> 
> ...


 Doesn't matter if they tell you whoever said this was wrong, if an agent promised, it has to be done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know you are prolly tired, but if you have the time, keep fighting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(please don't misunderstand...


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 23, 2013)

I kind of want the man repeller box... but I don't wear lipstick.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

You can



> I kind of want the man repeller box... but I don't wear lipstick.


 You can always trade with other items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can
> 
> You can always trade with other items


 Yes, other people will def want the lipstick! lol


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 23, 2013)

I see how it can be annoying to see bloggers receive their boxes and have no shipping notice for your own. However, I like when bloggers get the boxes before the ordering window closes, to give me a preview before ordering.


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Patience? What is that? Is my box here yet? XD


 Bahahaa!! Hilarious! I am the same way


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 23, 2013)

Update: I just got a reply to my e-mail regarding shipping. They said they have been overwhelmed with orders for this Monty's box and shipping was delayed as a result. They promised boxes would ship at the end of this week. Hello Beauty Lover, We apologize for the delay. We have not yet shipped the January boxes. We normally ship the third week of every month, however we are tad delayed this month with shipping. We are however beginning shipping this week. This is our biggest month yet and we have experienced an overwhelming amount of orders. We know that all of our subscribers are anxiously awaiting their boxes and we are doing our best to get boxes out as soon as possible. We apologize for the inconvenience. Sincerely, Glossybox


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roselyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Update: I just got a reply to my e-mail regarding shipping. They said they have been overwhelmed with orders for this Monty's box and shipping was delayed as a result. They promised boxes would ship at the end of this week.
> 
> Hello Beauty Lover,
> ...


 I think they're in way over their heads!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 23, 2013)

I really hope that they didn't over sell this box, they had a very late sign up date. I really hope that everyone receives their box(es).


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2013)

They just posted on their facebook page about a special edition (separate from the monthly boxes) Daily Candy curated box. It's $59.

If they can't handle 1 box a month how are they going to handle 2 for next month?

Here's what's in the Daily Candy box:

Products in the box:

Make Up For Ever - Aqua Eyes #0L, 0.04 oz

SK-II - Facial Treatment Essence, 75 ml

Le Metier â€“ Bronzer, 0.49 oz

Le Metier - Nail lacquer, 0.40 oz

GK Hair â€“ Balancing Shampoo

GK Hair â€“ Balancing Conditioner

Heartland Fragrance â€“ Loofa Soap, 6 oz


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just checked out the daily candy box.... I'm not too excited...


----------



## AngelinaMomof2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Glossybox has very bad customer service. I had to send about 8 emails to get any response. They are very rude with their responses as well. I'm cancelling ASAP. Will never deal with them again. My December box was missing an item so it took them 3 weeks to send it to me. They are fast with charging people and taking money but slow with helping if their is a problem. Same with Popsugar my last box was December because i had a subscription. I thought that what they were sending out were things just for fun not really anything i would ever buy myself. That terrible luxury box OMG! i'm so glad i passed on that one with that Jewelmint junk in it. I knew January would be fitness stuff too i don't need it, have it all. Unnecessary box subscriptions i call them for the people who have something missing in their lives and want a surprise. Gets too expensive i felt so happy getting stuff then when the initial surprise was over i realized how much i didn't need it. My addiction was put under control quickly i figured money is too important to my family to have all of these useless subscriptions. I'm going to stick with Birchbox because it is pretty nice and they award points for future purposes. I also just tried Yuzen and that is an excellent box service but i'm only getting it once for Feb. That is it ladies if anyone feels this way let me know. It is nice to hear from women who feel the same way. Then i know there will be the women who are in denial and defend their addictions by saying they are not addicted. That is funny. Cant wait to hear from you all addicted and not addicted (but really are ha ha)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 23, 2013)

Somehow, I ordered TWO of these! I was thinking about the $15 one after a bunch of you ordered one, and I think I must have drunk ordered. I remember thinking about it and putting it in my cart.... darn! I hope I actually get it and it is good. I am so annoyed with myself.... and my delicious drinky winkies.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 23, 2013)

Word. Of all the subscriptions, i am not in love that this one is shipping this late.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm always on the verge of cancelling. I LOVE what is in the boxes. . . when I get them. . . when the items are actually all there. . . not damaged. Ugh. And each time I contact customer service I have to call or email 3 times or more before the issue is resolved. A beauty subscription shouldn't be this much work!

But I love what is in this months box and can't wait to see what is in next month's. Guess I'll never learn


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted on their facebook page about a special edition (separate from the monthly boxes) Daily Candy curated box. It's $59.
> 
> ...


 The SK-II is $100! It would have been so nice if this box was priced at $21.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 24, 2013)

Really???

*Unnecessary box subscriptions i call them for the people who have something missing in their lives and want a surprise.*

That's a bit harsh....someone must have had some grumpy juice and lumpy oatmeal to be in such a bad mood, LOL.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AngelinaMomof2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glossybox has very bad customer service. I had to send about 8 emails to get any response. They are very rude with their responses as well. I'm cancelling ASAP. Will never deal with them again. My December box was missing an item so it took them 3 weeks to send it to me. They are fast with charging people and taking money but slow with helping if their is a problem. Same with Popsugar my last box was December because i had a subscription. I thought that what they were sending out were things just for fun not really anything i would ever buy myself. That terrible luxury box OMG! i'm so glad i passed on that one with that Jewelmint junk in it. I knew January would be fitness stuff too i don't need it, have it all. *Unnecessary box subscriptions i call them for the people who have something missing in their lives and want a surprise. *Gets too expensive i felt so happy getting stuff then when the initial surprise was over i realized how much i didn't need it. My addiction was put under control quickly i figured money is too important to my family to have all of these useless subscriptions. I'm going to stick with Birchbox because it is pretty nice and they award points for future purposes. I also just tried Yuzen and that is an excellent box service but i'm only getting it once for Feb. That is it ladies if anyone feels this way let me know. It is nice to hear from women who feel the same way. *Then i know there will be the women who are in denial and defend their addictions by saying they are not addicted. That is funny. Cant wait to hear from you all addicted and not addicted (but really are ha ha)*


----------



## EmGee (Jan 24, 2013)

Theree is also a potion 7, I think.

And now a light version that is a conditioning spray- I got one in a beauty box last year &lt;forget which one&gt;.

The potion 9 has 9 diferent kinds of oils and seems the same as years ago. I used to buy that a lot,but not lately.

I have the professional size of it at home and it is the same orange looking liquid/gel kind of thing.

-it is a kind of leave in conditioner and moisture treatment,it has a bit of hold like light gel I find.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what Potion 9 is. Could you tell me how it's used? I'm excited to try something new!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Shhh.... We're all in denial about being addicts!! But seriously, I do think that the word addiction is bandied about like nothing. Dealing with actual addiction is horrible and life altering and so destructive to so many parts of life. To equate that to someone liking to buy sub boxes is not cool. Also, implying that we're losers because we still buy these and she doesn't is just plainly mean. I like pizza and she might not. It doesn't mean I'll declare that people that don't like pizza have empty lives because they're not pizza lovers. It astounds me to hear what some people can say without thinking about how they're perceived. I know not everyone will like what I'm saying but I know and accept this. I don't think I'm better than anyone else for defending my like of subscription boxes and HELL YEAH, I'll defend my likes when someone is implying that my life lacks something because I do. I tend to enjoy my life a lot btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Edited to add: I would be inclined to take these insults more seriously if said insulter used a spelling and grammar checker. Yeah, I went there!!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somehow, I ordered TWO of these! I was thinking about the $15 one after a bunch of you ordered one, and I think I must have drunk ordered. I remember thinking about it and putting it in my cart.... darn! I hope I actually get it and it is good. I am so annoyed with myself.... and my delicious drinky winkies.


 I did too and yeah, I sort of regret it but I'm just trying to be zen and wait by forgetting them until they get here because if not I'll turn into a raging anger monster!! I'm kind of emotional right now so maybe tonight isn't the greatest time to even think about things that make me mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't feed this troll. She is obviously looking for a fight, and she does not deserve to be engaged.



> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shhh.... We're all in denial about being addicts!! But seriously, I do think that the word addiction is bandied about like nothing. Dealing with actual addiction is horrible and life altering and so destructive to so many parts of life. To equate that to someone liking to buy sub boxes is not cool. Also, implying that we're losers because we still buy these and she doesn't is just plainly mean. I like pizza and she might not. It doesn't mean I'll declare that people that don't like pizza have empty lives because they're not pizza lovers. It astounds me to hear what some people can say without thinking about how they're perceived. I know not everyone will like what I'm saying but I know and accept this. I don't think I'm better than anyone else for defending my like of subscription boxes and HELL YEAH, I'll defend my likes when someone is implying that my life lacks something because I do. I tend to enjoy my life a lot btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited to add: I would be inclined to take these insults more seriously if said insulter used a spelling and grammar checker. Yeah, I went there!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 24, 2013)

I was seriously gonna order the DailyCandy glossybox, it's a $217 value, I've been wanting to try the SK2 but that bottle is $100! But when I tried they were already sold out! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Glossybox posted it on Facebook and 2 hours later people were complaining of it being sold out. Darn it! The DailyCandy website had just posted it yesterday too. Looks like I didn't need it....especially with my 2 manrepellers coming. Hope Glossy doesn't screw this up. Oh, the glossy CEO was on a video with one of the DailyCandy girls. I think her name was Susan Naci. Maybe one of you sleuths can look her up and we can bombard her so they'll fix their CS!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, that is crazy. I guess that takes the guess work out of me getting it or not.






I will sit here pondering what is missing in my life and wait for my Man Repeller boxes. hehehe


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was seriously gonna order the DailyCandy glossybox, it's a $217 value, I've been wanting to try the SK2 but that bottle is $100! But when I tried they were already sold out! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Glossybox posted it on Facebook and 2 hours later people were complaining of it being sold out. Darn it! The DailyCandy website had just posted it yesterday too. Looks like I didn't need it....especially with my 2 manrepellers coming. Hope Glossy doesn't screw this up. Oh, the glossy CEO was on a video with one of the DailyCandy girls. I think her name was Susan Naci. Maybe one of you sleuths can look her up and we can bombard her so they'll fix their CS!


 I am so, so, so sad to hear this. I was planning to purchase it today on Thursday and now it's too late. I feel as if I'm always late in the game! I wonder if there is a chance that there will be more boxes? I admit that all I really want is the SK-II and $60+shipping would be a complete steal for 75 ml of that treatment essence, which normally goes for $100!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Edited to add: I would be inclined to take these insults more seriously if said insulter used a spelling and grammar checker. Yeah, I went there!!!


 Hahaha!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Something weird I noticed about the Daily Candy box...you buy it through "Standard Hotels" website and then it goes through PayPal. I wonder if Glossybox isn't actually handling them. I didn't order one, I just went through the order process to see if they were really sold out.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm getting very disappointed that boxes haven't shipped yet. This is my first one and I'm excited about it, but also nervous seeing everyone's comments regarding customer service.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow. Glossybox actually just replied to me quickly with a thorough and apologetic response. I think I might faint. I wonder if they read these threads? I hope this is a sign of change to come with their customer service.

This was my reply to them when they sent me the short "We will send you the February box next month. Please contact us if you need further assistance."

*Is this going to be reflected on my account on glossybox.com, because I don't see any evidence of it in my Orders section and would hate to wait until February when all the boxes are shipped out and find out that something went wrong or another employee tells me that I'm not set up to get the February box and then I miss out that month. This is exactly what happened to me before so I am weary to just go by your word. Because I know I will call in February and someone will tell me that you were wrong and that's that. I want to continue my Glossybox subscription, but given your company's record of inconsistancy in customer service responses, I'd like proof that the February box will be sent to me for the COSMO code I used instead of just waiting and missing out next month. Please add it to my orders so that I don't miss out on the February box. I will order another 3 month subscription in March, but I want to wait so I don't receive two February boxes.*
 
*What can you do to assure that I will receive the February box as part of the COSMO code and not have any issues with it not shipping or being on record come February?*
 
*Thanks,*
*Katie *

And here is their response that took less than a day (!) to receive:

[SIZE=80%]JAN 24, 2013 | 12:19PM EST[/SIZE]
*GLOSSYBOX* replied:

Hello Katie,

The order won't show up when you try to view your orders, however we have generated the order in our system and I have also made a note on your account in our system. I have also made a personal note to send you the February box next month. We apologize for the service you have received regarding this issue and hope that you will enjoy your next few boxes and consider staying a subscriber.

Sincerely,
The Glossybox Team  

I'm really happy they finally responded like an actual person instead of a witchy robot.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 24, 2013)

It wouldnt be the first time they sent boxes out the folllowing month.. It is actually a pain, because when you do a search for pictures ofthe current month, a lot of people post either the previous months box or do an annoying "december/ january" thing based on when they received it.



> I'm getting very disappointed that boxes haven't shipped yet. This is my first one and I'm excited about it, but also nervous seeing everyone's comments regarding customer service.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 24, 2013)

I posted the following info on the birchbox thread by mistake...but here's a deal for those that enjoyed the Nastassja enzyme facial peel!

For those that enjoyed the Nastassja enzyme facial peel, Nastassja is 'giving away' trial size products on their site (the products are free, you just have to pay for S &amp; H).  Here are the products: http://www.nastassjaskin.com/free-travel-sets


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted the following info on the birchbox thread by mistake...but here's a deal for those that enjoyed the Nastassja enzyme facial peel!


 Woot! Thanks for this!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. Glossybox actually just replied to me quickly with a thorough and apologetic response. I think I might faint. I wonder if they read these threads? I hope this is a sign of change to come with their customer service.
> 
> ...


 Wow that's great! They finally replied and apologized!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 24, 2013)

i also have had CS nightmare with them. my november box was missing several items. i first emailed them on dec. 2nd received a response dec. 9th that they'd send a new box that i never received. two weeks later I emailed them again, no response. the dec. box that i had purchased as a gift came way after the holidays and was filled with repeated items, not even the dec. items. i emailed them again, and again, and again, no response. it wasn't until i said in the subject that i was about to file dispute charges that i received an email back that i was being refunded for nov. and december. i then logged into my account to find the rest of my surveys gone and my account cancelled. i honestly dont really mind even though i had been looking foward to this january box its just not worth it. its too bad since they have a good product, just very lousy CS. in my emails i included their emails as well and even mentioned multiple times how much i had been enjoying their products up until then and even mentioned how much i had been looking forward to january's box! i was firm and detailed in what i was expecting and that 7+ weeks was more than extremely patient. and that i had tried calling literally 100+ times and never did a real person ever answer and that I was directed to email and that I would receive a response in 48 hours. up until my last email to them in which I had asked for a response in a timely manner (ie the 48 hours THEY promised on their phone line) OR I would contact my credit card company and file dispute charges that I had never received the items I was promised. THAT subject line got a response. i hadn't even asked for a refund, but to actually receive a response that I would finally get my products. but a refund is okay too, at least i am done with them now, though a little bit sad that i wont receive what looks like an awesome 7 product january box. the stress of dealing with them, is just NOT worth it!! i don't know how they'll be able to keep up a loyal following with this kind of  "blame the customer" non-existent service. *sigh*

and the irony they have the potential to be such a powerhouse is not lost on me. i just don't know how a company can treat their PAYING customers this way and continue to grow. IF they don't listen and change their ways, then i do hope it costs them business as that may truly be the ONLY way they will change. as much as i liked their service, i'd much rather support companies that actually care about their customers and have at the very least decent CS.

for anyone going to through similar problems to what i was, i'd suggest using all caps and a strong subject to try to grab their attention. i've heard saying "missing" is supposed to 'grab' their attention more, but it wasn't until i wrote "URGENT: DISPUTE CHARGES ABOUT TO BE FILED" that I got a timely response.

good luck!

and for those who are getting/got the january box i'd love to see pics since i wont be receiving one now.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting very disappointed that boxes haven't shipped yet. This is my first one and I'm excited about it, but also nervous seeing everyone's comments regarding customer service.


I've said this a thousand times, but it bears repeating. Those who have bad service usually voice their concerns MORE than those who have great service. Thousands and thousands of people have never had an issue with GB. If it wasn't for this forum I would have no idea they have ever had any problems ever. My service has been stellar and I've been a customer since day one. I'm not the only person. You aren't hearing from us because we are happy and not looking for boards to see if what ever bad happening is happening to other people. So yes, they have CS issues, as do most companies, which I truly believe stem from some disgruntled unpaid interns, and they have some great CS people. It's all who you deal with. I think Amazon is the greatest company ever, but I've had good CS with them and terrible service. I've had good service with BB and bad service with BB. Every company has flaws!

I personally would like to go up  to NY and clean house and start fresh. I interned at Walt disney World and our CS training was AMAZING! They truly know how to please the guest.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've said this a thousand times, but it bears repeating. Those who have bad service usually voice their concerns MORE than those who have great service. Thousands and thousands of people have never had an issue with GB. If it wasn't for this forum I would have no idea they have ever had any problems ever. My service has been stellar and I've been a customer since day one. I'm not the only person. You aren't hearing from us because we are happy and not looking for boards to see if what ever bad happening is happening to other people. So yes, they have CS issues, as do most companies, which I truly believe stem from some disgruntled unpaid interns, and they have some great CS people. It's all who you deal with. I think Amazon is the greatest company ever, but I've had good CS with them and terrible service. I've had good service with BB and bad service with BB. Every company has flaws!
> ...


 The problem is that if you look on other facebook pages for companies like Birchbox or Ipsy a majority of the complaints are from people whining about sample size or late shipping. This is because when you contact those companies with issues like missing boxes or damaged samples, they are generally very good at responding and rectifying the situation. The majority of the complaints on the Glossybox page, however, are people basically *begging* for some sort of response from someone in their customer service department because they are virtually _impossible_ to get a hold of now. Their telephone line is always set on a straight-to-voicemail message telling you to email them and then leading you to a full voicemailbox so you can't leave a message. You email them and they say they will respond within 2 days, but people go _weeks_ without any response if they ever even get one. So to say they have CS issues is a gross understatement because they have seemingly gotten to the point where they just flat out ignore their customers. Birchbox and Ipsy respond to almost all comments on their page, Glossybox only responds for the most part if people ask where to sign up. Of course there are lots of Glossybox subscribers who have fortunately not had any missing boxes or damaged items or billing issues, but the problem is that once that does happen (which is bound to happen because like you said yourself every company has flaws) they are shit out of luck. I love Glossybox's products which is why I put up with the hassle, but their customer service is significantly worse than any other that I've ever dealt with - be it subscription services or any other service in general. I'm not sure the exact number of subscribers for each sub, but to put it in perspective Birchbox has 300,000 "likes" on Facebook vs. Glossybox's 30,000. That's 10x more customers (Ipsy has about 3 or 4x as many) and they both still seem to keep up with their customer service inquiries much more than Glossybox (which I mentioned in a previous post is not a start-up company so should not be so inept). I agree that people who have complaints are the ones who voice their opinions more often than those who are happy, but when it comes down to it those complaints are very important because an intelligent consumer who is considering subscribing to a company can tell the difference between people complaining for the sake of witching and people with legitimate complaints about lack of service or major billing issues - and that's what is reflecting so poorly on Glossybox right now.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, and it's important that I point out that in my case this nightmare with their CS department is all very recent, and that I had a very good experience with them back in July when I got my first box. I was so excited for the Ellis Faas lipstick and received chocolate brown (yuck!). I was disappointed and called them to find out if there is a way to change my profile so I get certain colors because I saw others getting oranges and reds. They answered their phone right away, the girl I talked to was so sweet and told me how they evaluate the profiles, and offered to send me a replacement Ellis Faas in red. I was blown away and so happy with them and definitely left a ton of positive comments on their Facebook about how great they are. But now it's just taken a drastic turn for the worse and maybe it's because they are getting more customers.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. Glossybox actually just replied to me quickly with a thorough and apologetic response. I think I might faint. I wonder if they read these threads? I hope this is a sign of change to come with their customer service.
> 
> ...


 Looks they got a new intern  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally I had both, great customer service and a very bad one from Glossybox. However, I do not think it is necessary to be mean to anyone voicing their concerns and cautions regarding this controvercy. If I had no prior knowledge about a company, I would be grateful for any honest and constructive feedback to help make up my mind whether to do business with them or not.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 24, 2013)

> Don't feed this troll. She is obviously looking for a fight, and she does not deserve to be engaged.


 You're completely right, I'm just going to go do some yoga and relax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 24, 2013)

> Wow. Glossybox actually just replied to me quickly with a thorough and apologetic response. I think I might faint. I wonder if they read these threads? I hope this is a sign of change to come with their customer service. This was my reply to them when they sent me the short "We will send you the February box next month. Please contact us if you need further assistance."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And here is their response that took less than a day (!)Â to receive:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



JAN 24, 2013 | 12:19PM EST *GLOSSYBOX* replied: Hello Katie, The order won't show up when you try to view your orders, however we have generated the order in our system and I have also made a note on your account in our system. I have also made a personal note to send you the February box next month. We apologize for the service you have received regarding this issue and hope that you will enjoy your next few boxes and consider staying a subscriber. Sincerely, The Glossybox TeamÂ Â 

I'm really happy they finally responded like an actual person instead of a witchy robot. That is awesome! Maybe you had the luck to deal with the same CS person I've dealt with because despite everything I still haven't had any major issues with them (knock on wood). I wonder how these CS interns are organized and if they reply at random because it would make more sense if the few of us that have had good CS were dealing with the same person. I don't know but I'm glad you didn't get a witchy robot response (I'm totally going to use 'witchy robot' in a conversation today)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and it's important that I point out that in my case this nightmare with their CS department is all very recent, and that I had a very good experience with them back in July when I got my first box. I was so excited for the Ellis Faas lipstick and received chocolate brown (yuck!). I was disappointed and called them to find out if there is a way to change my profile so I get certain colors because I saw others getting oranges and reds. They answered their phone right away, the girl I talked to was so sweet and told me how they evaluate the profiles, and offered to send me a replacement Ellis Faas in red. I was blown away and so happy with them and definitely left a ton of positive comments on their Facebook about how great they are. But now it's just taken a drastic turn for the worse and maybe it's because they are getting more customers.


 Katie Danielle - We have a very similar story! I had an issue in the beginning with the Ahava spilling everywhere. I called their customer service number, and got a very sweet, helpful and respectful woman that helped me. Wrote an email thanking them for their great CS. Fast forward to December 2012, I was charged for my box and received a tracking number. It never updated from the "Received electronic shipping info" status. I waited for 3 weeks from the date that I received the tracking number, and then decided to call the USPS and Newgistics shipping place to ask where it went and what happened. USPS said they never received the package, and Newgistics said that they only got the electronic shipping info, and never got the box to ship. I emailed customer service at Glossybox regarding the missing box, and told them that I have case #'s for my phone calls and told them what happened. I got an email back a week later saying that they have no control over USPS and their slow delivery, and they should have received the box. So who am I going to believe? Glossybox and their terrible CS reps, or 2 separate shipping companies that did an investigation and came up with the same answer? Yeah, I'm going with the latter.

So, I got my replacement box last week, and lo and behold, everything I got in that box I have gotten before in other boxes. I could overlook that (kind of) but what really got me, was the fact that I could not fill out my surveys, because my surveys were for my real December box that was never sent. The surveys expire in 3 days, and I emailed them last Friday about this problem. I only need 1 more survey to get my free box. I don't want to lie and say that I got those items, because I think that once you say you've received something in your box, they won't send you those same products again. I wanted all the stuff in my original box :-(

So, like a lot of people, I have resorted to basically harassing them on Facebook, trying to get an answer out of them, and trying to get any help I can. They have been consistently ignoring me now, and deleting any messages that I post that are reflecting poorly on them. I hate being that person, but what other options do they give you? None. My money is just as good as anyone else's money is, and I deserve to have a response to my completely legitimate question.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is that if you look on other facebook pages for companies like Birchbox or Ipsy a majority of the complaints are from people whining about sample size or late shipping. This is because when you contact those companies with issues like missing boxes or damaged samples, they are generally very good at responding and rectifying the situation. The majority of the complaints on the Glossybox page, however, are people basically *begging* for some sort of response from someone in their customer service department because they are virtually _impossible_ to get a hold of now. Their telephone line is always set on a straight-to-voicemail message telling you to email them and then leading you to a full voicemailbox so you can't leave a message. You email them and they say they will respond within 2 days, but people go _weeks_ without any response if they ever even get one. So to say they have CS issues is a gross understatement because they have seemingly gotten to the point where they just flat out ignore their customers. Birchbox and Ipsy respond to almost all comments on their page, Glossybox only responds for the most part if people ask where to sign up. Of course there are lots of Glossybox subscribers who have fortunately not had any missing boxes or damaged items or billing issues, but the problem is that once that does happen (which is bound to happen because like you said yourself every company has flaws) they are shit out of luck. I love Glossybox's products which is why I put up with the hassle, but their customer service is significantly worse than any other that I've ever dealt with - be it subscription services or any other service in general. I'm not sure the exact number of subscribers for each sub, but to put it in perspective Birchbox has 300,000 "likes" on Facebook vs. Glossybox's 30,000. That's 10x more customers (Ipsy has about 3 or 4x as many) and they both still seem to keep up with their customer service inquiries much more than Glossybox (which I mentioned in a previous post is not a start-up company so should not be so inept). I agree that people who have complaints are the ones who voice their opinions more often than those who are happy, but when it comes down to it those complaints are very important because an intelligent consumer who is considering subscribing to a company can tell the difference between people complaining for the sake of witching and people with legitimate complaints about lack of service or major billing issues - and that's what is reflecting so poorly on Glossybox right now.


  This is so TRUE!!!! And even after all the BS that I have gone through with them, I am still subscribed. They really do have amazing products and product sizes (mostly), and I love their stuff! But it is seriously becoming a huge pain to go through all of this just for what is essentially a simple issue that can be fixed quickly. I am hoping that maybe after going through all of this, I won't have any issues for a while......a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope so too! And we are just a handful of people experiencing the same problem, imagine how many people have also had these problems but do not use Facebook or forums like these. I'm sure there are many people who don't know that others are having the same difficulties getting a hold of someone at Glossybox and probably just give up and accept it or cancel or both.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've said this a thousand times, but it bears repeating. Those who have bad service usually voice their concerns MORE than those who have great service. Thousands and thousands of people have never had an issue with GB. If it wasn't for this forum I would have no idea they have ever had any problems ever. My service has been stellar and I've been a customer since day one. I'm not the only person. You aren't hearing from us because we are happy and not looking for boards to see if what ever bad happening is happening to other people. So yes, they have CS issues, as do most companies, which I truly believe stem from some disgruntled unpaid interns, and they have some great CS people. It's all who you deal with. I think Amazon is the greatest company ever, but I've had good CS with them and terrible service. I've had good service with BB and bad service with BB. Every company has flaws!
> ...


 Born and raised in NYC, moved to florida for 3 years. Worked at disney I conquer with the service training the best there is! Also received leadership training from them. Now back in NY I feel like I want to implement a customer service Audit system to the state since Bloomberg has all these tourist here. lol


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope so too! And we are just a handful of people experiencing the same problem, imagine how many people have also had these problems but do not use Facebook or forums like these. I'm sure there are many people who don't know that others are having the same difficulties getting a hold of someone at Glossybox and probably just give up and accept it or cancel or both.


 Yeah, you're right, I never thought about that. That's just terrible, as I am sure this is true! Glossybox should really be ashamed of themselves for the way they treat their loyal customers!


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 24, 2013)

This just appeared on their Facebook page: GlossyBox.com wrote: all boxes are shipping by tomorrow. You will receive tracking details early next week!"


----------



## Lisa424 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have now been waiting 12 days for a response to my emails. I have sent 5 emails so far and not a single response!


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know HOW to cancel?  I cannot figure it out.

They finally sent me the most ridiculous response ever - they can't help me because I haven't canceled - they canceled my gift box for me, without asking, and won't cancel by box.  Apparently I am too blind to find it on the site.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't get me wrong Katie-Danielle, all you guys gripes are valid! I was addressing the one person who was new and may think GB is all bad.It's not. I've never had an issue, my BFF has never had an issue, and many others haven't either. It's good to forewarn people. I go into with the attitude that if for some reason a box doesn't come or something I'll stop the charge on my CC. No harm done except I won't get my box. I'm not terribly concerned since I've never had an issue, but if it happens it happens. I definitely upped the odds this month because I have TWO boxes coming for the first time.

This box looks awesome I hope it's shipping tomorrow! Half GB's problem is that once it leaves their hands it goes on to Newgistics which I despise. They are the WORST shipping company!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I know, and this month's box is stellar I can't even wait!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I found it because I wanted to see if anyone else was similarly frustrated this month and I read through the last few pages.  I just wanted to add that aside from creating disgruntled customer service reps, I don't think Glossybox's unpaid customer relations internships comply with the DOL's Fair Labor Standards Act. This fact compounded with the other shady details make me feel pretty uncomfortable about doing business with them and I'm likely going to unsubscribe after (finally) receiving this box.  While I like the products I've received from Glossybox, I think I'm going to return to Birchbox.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roselyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This just appeared on their Facebook page:
> 
> GlossyBox.com wrote: all boxes are shipping by tomorrow. You will receive tracking details early next week!"


 I feel like ive been waiting forever to get my boxes. Its ridiculous how long its taking....


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like ive been waiting forever to get my boxes. Its ridiculous how long its taking....


 Same here. This box better be worth the wait, I'm just saying...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 24, 2013)

That was probably Nicole. She called me a number of times to deal with a payment issue (accidentally charged twice). She read this forum, too. In fact, I used my real name back then and asked Zadi to change it because Nicole was calling a LOT and I was feeling weird about it! I was trying to find the number from which she was calling me but not luck. I think I may have posted it in the June GB thread. May go look for it and let you guys know if I find it - it was a non-toll free CS number!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and it's important that I point out that in my case this nightmare with their CS department is all very recent, and that I had a very good experience with them back in July when I got my first box. I was so excited for the Ellis Faas lipstick and received chocolate brown (yuck!). I was disappointed and called them to find out if there is a way to change my profile so I get certain colors because I saw others getting oranges and reds. They answered their phone right away, the girl I talked to was so sweet and told me how they evaluate the profiles, and offered to send me a replacement Ellis Faas in red. I was blown away and so happy with them and definitely left a ton of positive comments on their Facebook about how great they are. But now it's just taken a drastic turn for the worse and maybe it's because they are getting more customers.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicole is pretty darn awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> That was probably Nicole. She called me a number of times to deal with a payment issue (accidentally charged twice). She read this forum, too. In fact, I used my real name back then and asked Zadi to change it because Nicole was calling a LOT and I was feeling weird about it! I was trying to find the number from which she was calling me but not luck. I think I may have posted it in the June GB thread. May go look for it and let you guys know if I find it - it was a non-toll free CS number!


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually received an email tonight saying they would put a December box in the mail for me tomorrow.  And it was signed by Nicole!


----------



## Brittann (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually received an email tonight saying they would put a December box in the mail for me tomorrow.  And it was signed by Nicole!


That's funny because I called last week trying to get the Cosmo code fiasco straightened out and the girl I talked to, Jasmine, said that no one by the name Nicole works at GB! Nicole is the one that promised me that the February box would be my free one from using the Cosmo code!! GB told me last week that this was untrue and that they would be sending out another October box to me, which I already received from my subscription!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, that is creepy. And how did you get them on the phone?



> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's funny because I called last week trying to get the Cosmo code fiasco straightened out and the girl I talked to, Jasmine, said that no one by the name Nicole works at GB! Nicole is the one that promised me that the February box would be my free one from using the Cosmo code!! GB told me last week that this was untrue and that they would be sending out another October box to me, which I already received from my subscription!


 ETA!

THEY ANSWERED THE PHONE! I AM ON THE PHONE WITH A PERSON!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

Apparently I am getting a complimentary box and they are canceling my drunk second order on man repeller as a favor!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG!! Is Nicole back??? This is such good news.


----------



## Dots (Jan 25, 2013)

> Apparently I am getting a complimentary box and they are canceling my drunk second order on man repeller as a favor!


 lol to your drunk second order. some people drunk text but I like the drunk ordering better cus then you get beauty treats in the mail a week later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 25, 2013)

Question, how does Glossybox ship? PLEASE tell me they don't use Smart Post!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2013)

> Question, how does Glossybox ship? PLEASE tell me they don't use Smart Post!!!


 Even better, and by "better," I mean "worse," they use Newgistics.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even better, and by "better," I mean "worse," they use Newgistics.


 Oh Great, I've never even HEARD of them!!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 25, 2013)

Jessicarobin, I totally agree with you.  I keep thinking about the "internship" thing ... and it doesn't sit well with me (actually, several things about this company doesn't sit well with me).  They are a retail business ... not a nonprofit, a charity, or an educational institution... they are a retail business.  I have never heard of anybody volunteering to work at Walmart, Target, Bloomingdales, Burger King (you get the idea)... why would they do that for Glossybox?!  What is the incentives?  They have privy to personal information ... credit card numbers, home addresses, etc.  It doesn't make sense ... especially business sense.  Glossybox confuses me.  The promise of their products suck us in ... like a siren's song... but they have poor followthrough... and sad business practices. Once my subscription is done ... I won't renew with them either.  They are far too unstable, unpredictable and unreliable.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Great, I've never even HEARD of them!!


 well...they suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG--- I actually got through on the phone to Glossybox and spoke to a CS representative! I was told boxes are now being shipped out on Monday and should arrive in 6 to 10 days. I am really NOT happy about it. I just hope I get my box. When I asked about tracking information she hesitated a bit then said " yeah, that will be sent out next week". Is it just me or do you feel we are getting the run around with the shipping information?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

wow...so we are getting them like mid feb probably lol


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 25, 2013)

While I have had several friends take unpaid internships, I still can't imagine how overwhelming dealing with hundreds of upset customers every week and not getting paid for it. Plus, how in the hell can someone afford to take an unpaid internship in NYC or NJ??? It's outrageously expensive to live there. I live in podunk Alabama and still couldn't afford to do that.

They need to have a complete overhaul, hire about 20 new CS reps, and start from scratch.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2013)

I talked to CS- shocking they actually picked up the phone!! They offered me a September box for the Cosmo code- I graciously accepted considering September was awesome with full size misha, etc. also, she said shed apply my glossy dots for feb box. She told me the reason I couldn't redeem it online is because my sub expired this month- since jan was the 3rd month in my 3 month sub.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 25, 2013)

please can you tell me what phone number are you guys calling? when i call. it rings and rings and then goes to an answering machine where the mailbox is full.... arghh


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 25, 2013)

855-738-1140. I had to call that number a few times before someone picked up. I imagine with all the late shipping issues, they are getting a lot of calls.


----------



## amidea (Jan 25, 2013)

just to add my own experience - i used the COSMO code and emailed multiple times to confirm what exactly i would be getting.  first i was assured that i would be getting the december box free (it would have been my fourth box).  lo and behold i never got that box so i emailed again in late december and they then told me that people with the COSMO code were supposed to get an august box, which was fine by me.  it seems as if that email came from nicole, and she was helpful and apologized that they never sent me the august box and said they would send one out right away, which they did (and it got here the next day!).  so while the false assurances early on were annoying, nicole was great.


----------



## jesmari (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roselyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 855-738-1140. I had to call that number a few times before someone picked up. I imagine with all the late shipping issues, they are getting a lot of calls.


The other number is 855-738-4842 in case anyone wants to try it. Interestingly enough, I stumbled upon their company profile on Linkedin and it says:

  Company Size 11-50 employees   Well that's a pretty large gap 11-50. Can you imagine if it's 11. Just 11 people helping out thousands?





  Edit: This website says they have 18 employees and the compensation is: Shhh....  lol http://www.startuply.com/Companies/GlossyBox_4979.aspx


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I've taken unpaid internships before too (in a non-profit environment, so it's different).  It's the nature of the internship that makes it shady. The description of the position makes it sound like the primary role for the intern is to handle customer service inquiries and report back to the company.  If you take a look at the guideline from the DOL, it says if the intern is benefitting the company (being the "voice of Glossybox" for instance) more than herself ("gaining experience"? you can do that at Sephora in the mall and get paid for it), then the intern is entitled to at least minimum wage. I'm a little shaky on whether they consider college credit to be fair compensation, but I'm not sure if many colleges give credit to unpaid customer service positions. They're looking for free labor.  Yes, the interns are doing it on their own volition, but many of them probably don't know their rights and what they're entitled to, and the company is taking advantage of that.

ANYWAY, I canceled my subscription and told them my reasons - customer service, this late box, shady business practices... Whether or not they care, I'm not sure, but at least I feel like my conscience is clear. Now I'm considering my options for another beauty box.  I'm probably being a little too idealistic to think that any of the other ones operate any differently?  I might go back to Birchbox.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, just in case anybody was interested ... Glossybox must be getting desperate ... because they have been posting for jobs all month!  The latest one was posted on Jan. 23rd (two days ago) ... specifically looking for interns to handle "customer relations."  I want to ask you ... would you walk into this red hot mess??? Yikes!  I have the link if anybody is interested.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I've taken unpaid internships before too (in a non-profit environment, so it's different).  It's the nature of the internship that makes it shady. The description of the position makes it sound like the primary role for the intern is to handle customer service inquiries and report back to the company.  If you take a look at the guideline from the DOL, it says if the intern is benefitting the company (being the "voice of Glossybox" for instance) more than herself ("gaining experience"? you can do that at Sephora in the mall and get paid for it), then the intern is entitled to at least minimum wage. I'm a little shaky on whether they consider college credit to be fair compensation, but I'm not sure if many colleges give credit to unpaid customer service positions. They're looking for free labor.  Yes, the interns are doing it on their own volition, but many of them probably don't know their rights and what they're entitled to, and the company is taking advantage of that.
> 
> ANYWAY, I canceled my subscription and told them my reasons - customer service, this late box, shady business practices... Whether or not they care, I'm not sure, but at least I feel like my conscience is clear. Now I'm considering my options for another beauty box.  I'm probably being a little too idealistic to think that any of the other ones operate any differently?  I might go back to Birchbox.


 I am super new to the subscription boxes ... but receive both Ipsy and Birchbox ... and like them both.  You could get both for the price you are paying for Glossybox.


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 25, 2013)

On my email response that I received yesterday there was also this line:

[SIZE=12pt][Please rate this message here: http://www.nicereply.com/glossybox-usa/nicole/] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I pity the poor person who needs to wade through those "nice replies"[/SIZE]


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2013)

> On my email response that I received yesterday there was also this line: [Please rate this message here: http://www.nicereply.com/glossybox-usa/nicole/] I pity the poor person who needs to wade through those "nice replies"


 I had that line on an email a couple if months ago, and when I tried to fill it out, the account had been shut down! ETA: I just tried it, and the account is "inactive."


----------



## nkjm (Jan 25, 2013)

As someone who's always had great CS from GB, I'm a bit biased lol...and not to be a troll, but I don't think there's anything wrong with an unpaid internship being offered through GB. I took several unpaid internships before graduating, and there's no shame in it. I gained valuable experience from those internship even though it did suck to not be paid. Not to mention, I think it's not unusual for the fashion and beauty industry to not pay interns. 

Also, I know it must be frustrating to not get a reply time after time, but unless GB has a sophisticated method of tracking complaints and inquiries from customers (which I'm guessing they do not), then multiple inquiries probably slow them down significantly. Maybe they have enough people to handle 100 complaints, but then add in people sending multiple requests (3-5x), and that can easily overload their workers. I'm not saying that people should stop requesting or that it justifies them not responding, but that I feel like they also are probably just so overwhelmed....amidst all this GB complaining, I feel really bad for them because their boxes are really, really amazing. : tradeoffs I guess.


----------



## iamthatis (Jan 25, 2013)

They don't want undergraduates, they want someone with a Bachelors at least; it's an abusive internship offer because there's no college credit compensation, they're learning what you could learn in any telemarketing job, and there's no discussion in the internship offer of any work on Glossybox's part to give their intern a "leg up" in the beauty business by giving them responsibilities that would lead to connections.  They're hiring someone to answer the phone, but they don't want to fork out even minimum wage?  For a subscription franchise that charges twice what some others do?  

There is no shame in an internship that will give you valuable experience, that is required for the completion of a degree and so furthers your education, or will connect you in an industry you're interested in.  This internship, based on the listing, would do none of these things.



> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who's always had great CS from GB, I'm a bit biased lol...and not to be a troll, but I don't think there's anything wrong with an unpaid internship being offered through GB. I took several unpaid internships before graduating, and there's no shame in it. I gained valuable experience from those internship even though it did suck to not be paid.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree. I think they're probably really slammed and unable to keep up with all of the CS issues.

I will say this: I don't think it's the girls' fault in CS. They probably have an overwhelming workload divided between too few people. Is it their fault that either a) GB won't shell out the money to actually hire more reps and/or B) no one is willing to take an unpaid internship to deal with the shitstorm going on is customer service HQ right now? If MUT is any indication, one week working there would make anyone run away! 

I know some of you have to be familiar with being completely in the weeds at work with limited help or support from those higher up. They seem to be resolving issues, even if it is at a snail's pace.

I know a lot of you have legitimate concerns and you are paying customers that should be taken care of and valued. Glossybox just doesn't seem to have their act together right now.

That said, I adore this sub and would be so sad to not get it each month.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 25, 2013)

thank you for the phone numbers...that's the number I've been calling... I guess I will just keep on trying!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

So we are getting our boxes some time in February? are they planning to ship them with the February boxes? This was supposed to be a January box but it seems like they are just trying to make more money by extending the deadline for people to sign up. Why cant they just send the ones for the people that are already subscribed and then accomodate the new orders.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

Um, you realize GB is owned by a multi-national corporation owned by three German brothers who "clone" other web services (Birchbox, eBay, Groupon, etc) around the world for the express purpose of building numbers and selling these services? I am not really sure why you would feel sorry for them. Check a few pages back for the research.

While beauty and fashion industries do offer loads of internships, this is retail and the poster above is 100% that CS internships are the same thing as getting interns at Target on the floor; there probably are some federal wage and hour sticky legalities - illegalities- too.



> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who's always had great CS from GB, I'm a bit biased lol...and not to be a troll, but I don't think there's anything wrong with an unpaid internship being offered through GB. I took several unpaid internships before graduating, and there's no shame in it. I gained valuable experience from those internship even though it did suck to not be paid. Not to mention, I think it's not unusual for the fashion and beauty industry to not pay interns.
> 
> Also, I know it must be frustrating to not get a reply time after time, but unless GB has a sophisticated method of tracking complaints and inquiries from customers (which I'm guessing they do not), then multiple inquiries probably slow them down significantly. Maybe they have enough people to handle 100 complaints, but then add in people sending multiple requests (3-5x), and that can easily overload their workers. I'm not saying that people should stop requesting or that it justifies them not responding, but that I feel like they also are probably just so overwhelmed....amidst all this GB complaining, I feel really bad for them because their boxes are really, really amazing. : tradeoffs I guess.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we are getting our boxes some time in February? are they planning to ship them with the February boxes? This was supposed to be a January box but it seems like they are just trying to make more money by extending the deadline for people to sign up. Why cant they just send the ones for the people that are already subscribed and then accomodate the new orders.


 When I saw spoilers on Man Repeller site, I thought, wow, great box. But it turned out the Le Metier creme is not deluxe, but foil. I think they want more people to sign up before somebody will get their box and it will be a disappointment for some people.


----------



## heather4602 (Jan 25, 2013)

I signed back up in December with the 40 percent off. After getting in a reasonanle amount of time and enjoying the products I thought "well they must have gotten their act together since I last subbed!" Guess not! I do not think I'm going to stay with glossybox!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Well since the boxes are shipping so late this month, hopefully we get the boxes by Valentine's day and can rock our red lips then!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's some positive thinking lovepink- love the attitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Praying to the glossy gods that I get the stain


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Shauna999!  I am not sure which I want more so I am going to not put my wish into the universe, because as soon as I do I will get the other! lol



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's some positive thinking lovepink- love the attitude
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just want to talk about the box. I can not wait! I'm getting two in the hopes of getting all variations but if I don't I won't mind. I think odds are I'll get the same box. As for the La Metier sample, I never for one minute thought it would be anything other than foil. It's $225! That foil pack is probably worth $15. The rest of the products will be stellar if the blogger's boxes are any indication. I thought I wanted the Tarte until I saw the Vincent Longo stain and it's gorgeous too! 

I wish there was a GB complaint thread so we could focus on the box instead.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

I do agree, lol...I am less than thrilled with GB and the way things run, but at this point I just want to get my box and talk about it! Feel like I've been waiting forever!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to talk about the box. I can not wait! I'm getting two in the hopes of getting all variations but if I don't I won't mind. I think odds are I'll get the same box. As for the La Metier sample, I never for one minute thought it would be anything other than foil. It's $225! That foil pack is probably worth $15. The rest of the products will be stellar if the blogger's boxes are any indication. I thought I wanted the Tarte until I saw the Vincent Longo stain and it's gorgeous too!
> 
> I wish there was a GB complaint thread so we could focus on the box instead.


 why do I always LIKE (put a reputation) your post? &gt;.&lt; i like all of them that they put a restriction on me for the whole day! haha


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> why do I always LIKE (put a reputation) your post? &gt;.&lt; i like all of them that they put a restriction on me for the whole day! haha


 That's probably because it's a thumb-up that coincides with Facebook's "Like" feature. I do that too until MUT would limit the amount of posts I can find helpful at one particular occasion, lol


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 26, 2013)

> I just want to talk about the box. I can not wait! I'm getting two in the hopes of getting all variations but if I don't I won't mind. I think odds are I'll get the same box. As for the La Metier sample, I never for one minute thought it would be anything other than foil. It's $225! That foil pack is probably worth $15. The rest of the products will be stellar if the blogger's boxes are any indication. I thought I wanted the Tarte until I saw the Vincent Longo stain and it's gorgeous too!Â  I wish there was a GB complaint thread so we could focus on the box instead. Â


 I agree, I did get a bit miffed at some people actually getting mad that they were only getting a foil of a $225 cream. Who would ever give out an entire jar for $21 dollars?! I know some people want to feel like they're the ones getting the better end of the deal but that's crazy. Also, I have no idea when we'll get to see said mythical foil packet since its now January 26th and I have no idea when I'll even get a shipment notice so maybe it's no even worth getting crazy over samples we've yet to know when we're going to see (does that even make sense?).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, plus there are 7 items this month, so the foil can easily be seen as just a bonus. I'm excited to try it.

But I am getting irritated about the shipping issue! I want my box, dangit! All my subs have been late this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

The box is awesome enough already and like Michaela said there are 7 items! We always knew the Le Metier was a foil...I can't wait to get my box though D:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 26, 2013)

I am pretty sure "Nicole" is not an actual person, I was told once that Nicole was no longer with the company, but in that very same email there was a link to review a Nicole. I think thats just the name they use for their CS reps, or something like that.

I was at sephora today testing out my new itouch camera, and decided to snap a pic of the two tarte lipsticks they will be sending out, there is quite a difference, and the camera picked it up well, I am hoping for the blue based red, when I was little, my mom told me orange-ish reds make your teeth look yellow, so I have always been biased against them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Holey moley these guys are pig-men-ted! The swatch is one swipe

Wild is on the left, Fierce on the right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Skin is N5/NC25)


----------



## madcute (Jan 26, 2013)

I have yet to get this month's box, am I alone? January is almost over!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to get this month's box, am I alone? January is almost over!


 No one has gotten it...it hasn't even shipped.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure "Nicole" is not an actual person, I was told once that Nicole was no longer with the company, but in that very same email there was a link to review a Nicole. I think thats just the name they use for their CS reps, or something like that.
> 
> ...


 Which brand is which? Or are they sending out two tarte shades and one Vincent Longo? Nevermind, I see those are both Tarte shades. I hope I get the blue based one, too...because orangey reds don't work on my coloring. Anyone seen what the Vincent Longo one looks like? I think I'd rather get that one as it's a stain...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Lovely Ladies! Heavens, I've been following this thread for almost 2 weeks and I couldn't stand it any longer...I had to join! Love it. I'm a subscriber to Ipsy as of four months, birchbox for two, but this is my first Glossybox. I definitely sense a huge difference in business handling, Glossybox being on the poorer end. Shame really, I'm quite looking forward to (eventually) receiving my first, which will be the jan box. So hard to wait when the box looks so fabulous. Anyhow, pleasure to be here lovelies, here's hoping this last promise of shipping is true! Oh and I'm Cookie, btw


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello Lovely Ladies! Heavens, I've been following this thread for almost 2 weeks and I couldn't stand it any longer...I had to join! Love it. I'm a subscriber to Ipsy as of four months, birchbox for two, but this is my first Glossybox. I definitely sense a huge difference in business handling, Glossybox being on the poorer end. Shame really, I'm quite looking forward to (eventually) receiving my first, which will be the jan box. So hard to wait when the box looks so fabulous. Anyhow, pleasure to be here lovelies, here's hoping this last promise of shipping is true! Oh and I'm Cookie, btw


 Welcome Cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> why do I always LIKE (put a reputation) your post? &gt;.&lt; i like all of them that they put a restriction on me for the whole day! haha






I love you for that!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been constantly teased all this week...every time I look out my window I see a box on the front porch and I get SUPER excited, go outside and pick it up...then I remember how much my hubby likes to order stuff online! Apparently this week he's had something delivered every day....SUCH A TEASE! lol What does the outside package of the glossybox look like usually? Is it normally packaged in a regular brown delivery box with the Glossybox inside?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 26, 2013)

It comes in a Gray and Pink box with the Glossybox logo on it.  Then it has a tear strip and when you open the outer box it has the pink (usually) box.   I know this month the box is silver.  A few times people have recieved a regular brown outer box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks lovepink! &lt;3


----------



## lovepink (Jan 26, 2013)

No problem!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks lovepink! &lt;3


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 26, 2013)

Where did you hear we are getting either one of TWO Tarte colors?

I thought there was only one shade they were including?

Great news! I actually LOVE the orange based red best!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure "Nicole" is not an actual person, I was told once that Nicole was no longer with the company, but in that very same email there was a link to review a Nicole. I think thats just the name they use for their CS reps, or something like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure "Nicole" is not an actual person, I was told once that Nicole was no longer with the company, but in that very same email there was a link to review a Nicole. I think thats just the name they use for their CS reps, or something like that.
> 
> ...


I agree, I was thinking that "Nicole" was the "good cop" of their customer service.  Like "I think we put this customer through enough b.s., lets send her to "Nicole"".  Thanks for the swatch, I would be happy with either color. I prefer blue based reds, but then again, some warmer reds really "pop".


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you hear we are getting either one of TWO Tarte colors?
> 
> ...


 In the man repeller comments the woman who said which samples would be which size, she also said there would be two shades of tarte, both red. Since the range is still pretty small, these were the only two reds out of the 10 or so shades.



> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, I was thinking that "Nicole" was the "good cop" of their customer service.  Like "I think we put this customer through enough b.s., lets send her to "Nicole"".  Thanks for the swatch, I would be happy with either color. I prefer blue based reds, but then again, some warmer reds really "pop".


 Somehow I don't think there is an actual physical girl named Nicole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I do like both reds, I think the orangier reds pull out better tones in my face, more tan and less pink (blue reds and my face looks really pink) but I always get a strong urge to whiten my teeth with the tomato shades.


----------



## Mary322 (Jan 26, 2013)

> No one has gotten it...it hasn't even shipped.


 Glad to hear I am not the only one that hasn't received one, I was beginning to worry. This will me only my second box, but I loved the first, so I can't wait!


----------



## GariDong (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## GariDong (Jan 26, 2013)

the le mÃ©tier sample was not in the picture, but it is just a foil packet.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 26, 2013)

Can this box still be acquired?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the man repeller comments the woman who said which samples would be which size, she also said there would be two shades of tarte, both red. Since the range is still pretty small, these were the only two reds out of the 10 or so shades.


 Thank you!!!! Excellent!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 26, 2013)

>


 Did you get your box??


----------



## gemstone (Jan 26, 2013)

where does gb ship from?


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> where does gb ship from?


New Jersey


----------



## JuliaS (Jan 26, 2013)

I was just checking to see if there was a tracking number online and nocticed GB gave me 50 glossydots yesterday. I've never had the surveys available to me to take so they aren't from surveys. I wonder why they gave them to me.


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just checking to see if there was a tracking number online and nocticed GB gave me 50 glossydots yesterday. I've never had the surveys available to me to take so they aren't from surveys. I wonder why they gave them to me.


I got it too.  It says "Gift from Glossybox".  I'm sure they will send out a message that says it's either a thank you gift for being so patient with them this month, or an apology for being so late.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

I just checked my account, I did as well.  Well that was nice of them....suddenly I feel quite patient with the late box lol


----------



## Shayna11 (Jan 26, 2013)

They gave me 50 points 3 times, all posted yesterday.  Suddenly their incompetence pays off.  I still only have 420 dots though because the surveys are so god awful to complete that I can rarely make myself do them.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 26, 2013)

G



>


 Did you get your box???


----------



## GariDong (Jan 26, 2013)

yes. never received tracking for it either


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 26, 2013)

I got 50 glossy dots too ..yay!! I'm guessing its because of their late shipping- I just WANT the box though...salivating for it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

Got 50 glossy dots twice, but I can't wait for my box D:


----------



## pride (Jan 26, 2013)

My 50 points is posted multiple times, too, but I'm pretty sure it only got credited once.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I got two boxes so I'm guessing that would be why I have two credits/glossydots O.O


----------



## pride (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha I bought 4 (3 gifts).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I definitely did not get an extra 200 glossydots.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I bought 4 (3 gifts).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I definitely did not get an extra 200 glossydots.


 You are right actually! I have it posted twice, but only 50 extra G dots XD


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> yes. never received tracking for it either


 Awesome!  Lucky girl!!!!  Is the lipstick a Vincent Longo?  They had posted it was the lip stain but that doesn't look like a stain to me.

They said at one point last week that orders had started to ship and they would send out an email when shipping had FINISHED.  Obviously they haven't finished shipping but it looks like they DID start to ship so we all might be happy sub-a-holics this week.  Keeping my fingers crossed the tarte in wild is in one of my boxes!  If not there's always the trade thread!  I've gotta get myself psyched up to put a box of trade items together.  The hoarder in me isn't dealing well with that idea.  But I'm pretty sure my makeup/skincare overrun bedroom is doing a happy dance.




  I already had a melt down yesterday because my new "interim" boss made me clean my desk!  Not sure I can handle giving up any of "my precious."


----------



## JC327 (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope my box ships soon! I cant wait to try everything out.


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jan 27, 2013)

I just got an email from Glossybox. Yes, the 50 Glossydots are due to delayed shipping on boxes.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 27, 2013)

What day of the month does glossy usually charge?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 27, 2013)

> What day of the month does glossy usually charge?


 For me it's been on the 7th, 8th and this month the 10th.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it just me, or is anyone else bothered by the fact that glossybox stated on Friday: All boxes have been shipped today, you will receive tracking numbers early next week!....then today in their email they say they haven't shipped yet and that they will at the beginning of this week??? I do appreciate the glossydots, but still. I can understand that stuff happens, issues arise, but I think lying to your costumers then backtracking is just awful. I'm still super excited for the box though! They should really make an effort to send Feb's box a LOT sooner though.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 27, 2013)

I think they have shipped some since a member here received her box. Usually they ship before your get your tracking.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 27, 2013)

A reader on my blog sent me a message (she's a brand new GB subber, this will be her first) and asked me if I think we will be charged for Feb. before we even get January. Sadly, I said, "I'm preparing for that to happen, yes." I'm just trying to be patient because I keep reminding myself, I could be furious and cancel them...but they are so bloody awesome that I'd miss GB terribly each month. So I guess I put up with CS issues and shipping problems because they really just have such awesome boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it just me, or is anyone else bothered by the fact that glossybox stated on Friday: All boxes have been shipped today, you will receive tracking numbers early next week!....then today in their email they say they haven't shipped yet and that they will at the beginning of this week???


Yes, that makes me mad!

I just cancelled my subscription. I would love to continue but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2013)

Girls, it's all about taking the good with the bad in life....GB customer service is a pain in my behind- but their boxes are AMAZING!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 27, 2013)

I canceled mine too.. This makes the third time I have canceled. LOL I'm a pretty easy going person and I hate that this subscription annoys me so much with the shipping delay, bad customer service, etc.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Girls, it's all about taking the good with the bad in life....GB customer service is a pain in my behind- but their boxes are AMAZING!!


I just hate rewarding bad behavior and I regularly "vote with my wallet" when companies have bad service. I don't blame anyone for sticking around, I'm just not up for the run-around every month.


----------



## GariDong (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome!  Lucky girl!!!!  Is the lipstick a Vincent Longo?  They had posted it was the lip stain but that doesn't look like a stain to me.
> ...


Yes, the lipstick is Vincent Longo.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 27, 2013)

Ya shipping was a little delayed this month, but so was shipping for ipsy in my opinion. I personally have never had an issue getting ahold of glossybox. A few months ago the hair shine spray they sent out leaked a little bit, and the lipstick/gloss they sent out had broken on the lipstick side. I emailed them and explained what happened and they sent me replacements very quickly. I guess their CS is just hit and miss. Also along the lines of shipping I've just noticed that most companies have rather bad shipping in January.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 27, 2013)

Received my 50 Glossydots too. I'm only 50 away from 1,000 now! (All points up to now were from purely taking surveys. Whew finally there!)


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 27, 2013)

wow, glossybox, the 50 points are so..... worthless *eyeroll* i can't be the only one who thinks the surveys are too much work for too little payoff. i started the doing them for my first box but they are way too long and 1000 points for 1 free box? really? i don't think so. what's also really annoying is getting surveys for products you never received.

i know this topic was already discussed but seriously... ugh


----------



## Daliax29 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, glossybox, the 50 points are so..... worthless *eyeroll* i can't be the only one who thinks the surveys are too much work for too little payoff. i started the doing them for my first box but they are way too long and 1000 points for 1 free box? really? i don't think so. what's also really annoying is getting surveys for products you never received.
> 
> i know this topic was already discussed but seriously... ugh


        I completely agree.


----------



## Mary322 (Jan 27, 2013)

I did get an email saying that I had received 50 glossydots for my patience, but when I checked my account I had not been credited. So, still waiting for my box and now waiting to see if they will credit it me (I did send an email). I really do love this box, but I am feeling a bit impatient at this point. Hopefully my box will arrive next week!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

When is the deadline for taking the surveys for the products that are in this box?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is the deadline for taking the surveys for the products that are in this box?


 I think it's a few months.  I didn't know about the surveys until last week and I was able to take the surveys associated with my October, November, and December boxes.


----------



## wxhailey (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is the deadline for taking the surveys for the products that are in this box?


 Seeing as the surveys for the past few months haven't even come out until the middle of the following month, I wouldn't worry too much about the deadline (if there is one) for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

They give you like a month give or take to complete them, I don't remember exactly


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is the deadline for taking the surveys for the products that are in this box?


 It usually says deadline Jan 27 when its getting close (thats just an example date). At least thats what my ones from last night said so I made sure to get them done


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It usually says deadline Jan 27 when its getting close (thats just an example date). At least thats what my ones from last night said so I made sure to get them done


Wait...so...is that for January's box? It'd be really hard to fill out surveys for products I've never seen lol XD


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait...so...is that for January's box? It'd be really hard to fill out surveys for products I've never seen lol XD


 No thats for my december box I don't have my january box yet. They give you plenty of time to do them. They should take the late shipping into account. Thats why I put example date in parenthesis


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No thats for my december box I don't have my january box yet. They give you plenty of time to do them. They should take the late shipping into account. Thats why I put example date in parenthesis


Ah ok, great, thank you hun! &lt;3


----------



## brio444 (Jan 27, 2013)

I never had an expiration on my surveys until really recently.


----------



## jesmari (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, glossybox, the 50 points are so..... worthless *eyeroll* i can't be the only one who thinks the surveys are too much work for too little payoff. i started the doing them for my first box but they are way too long and 1000 points for 1 free box? really? i don't think so. what's also really annoying is getting surveys for products you never received.
> 
> i know this topic was already discussed but seriously... ugh


 


> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree.


I agree. I have 5 months worth of surveys and with the 50 they just gave me I'm barely just a bit over half way there.. Since this is my last month I'm not even going to bother filling out the surveys. Plus with the way things are going, even if I did get to 1000 pts there's a good chance I may never even get that free box.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 27, 2013)

I subbed from the first box and next month is free with Glossydots I've accrued. The first pay box was in June so it took 7 months. May was a promotional box.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, me too.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subbed from the first box and next month is free with Glossydots I've accrued. The first pay box was in June so it took 7 months. May was a promotional box.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 27, 2013)

Me too. They are going to be sending a lot of free boxes out next month!



> I subbed from the first box and next month is free with Glossydots I've accrued. The first pay box was in June so it took 7 months. May was a promotional box. Â


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 27, 2013)

January is my first month with GB.  The 1000 dots for one box ($20) is daunting... and might prove to be a waste of my time?  *50 dots = $1  *

I like BB's point system, you take one survey and its 10 points.  *10 point = $1 * It takes me roughly 60 to 90 second to complete a BB survey so I think doing the BB surveys is a pretty good usage of my time.  300 points = $30, which is what I've got right now and will use it on a Atlier fragrance purchase.  

That's 300 points for filling our surveys for 5 months or 30 products.  Which is easy to do when one gets the occassional box with 7 items.  

Trying to figure out if I want to even bother with GB survey for dots?

Ladies:  How many dots does one earn for answering one survey and how long does it take you to complete each survey?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

20 dots each survey and idk...5mins? 3?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jan 27, 2013)

> wow, glossybox, the 50 points are so..... worthless *eyeroll* i can't be the only one who thinks the surveys are too much work for too little payoff. i started the doing them for my first box but they are way too long and 1000 points for 1 free box? really? i don't think so. what's also really annoying is getting surveys for products you never received. i know this topic was already discussed but seriously... ugh


 I agree! I did the surveys for a few months but now it's just so long and annoying and takes forever to get it to be worthwhile. Birchbox does a much better job of their survey usage


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> January is my first month with GB.  The 1000 dots for one box ($20) is daunting... and might prove to be a waste of my time?  *50 dots = $1  *
> 
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 27, 2013)

I am sure that I am the minority here but as anxious as I am for this awesome box I don't really mind the late shipping. I get sooooo excited for all my various subs to come but what I have realized is that a lot of the excitement and suspense is in the wait. Of course I am dying for my box to ship and can't wait to play with a my new goodies but it just means that I have something extra to look forward to and that the amount of time in between this box and February's is a shorter wait time. Also most of my subs ship beginning of the month, and I get quite a few, so this is a nice little filler in between. I know not many people share my view on this but its working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 20 dots each survey and idk...5mins? 3?


 
Whoa nelly, I'll pass on the dot surveys...  50 surveys for a $20 box?  That's a bit nutty...  

I've joined a health food sub - Bulu and their points system is on par with BB's, 5 survey's gets you $5.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe the surveys have changed? I have only been subbed for 5 months and each survey takes less than a minute each but I do agree that 1000 glossydots is a ridiculously high amount for just one box. It ends up being a free box every 10 months which isn't too much of a reward.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

Hence the question mark indicating I was not sure how long exactly they take ^^


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry was reading quickly while taking care of a sick baby. They don't take long at all but they are pretty repetitive and boring. Most are how satisfied were you with blah blah blah on a scale of 1 to 10.... did the product fit into the theme of them box.. blah blah blah


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

S'ok and hope your baby gets better fast ^^. They are super annoying lol and if you aren't satisfied with em, they ask you: what should X company do to satisfy you? or something a long those lines lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol exactly. . And don't forget this one... what are three words thay come to mind when you think of glossybox. Now I have yet to deal with CS but I am sure that more than one person has answered shitty customer service : )


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2013)

> Lol exactly. . And don't forget this one... what are three words thay come to mind when you think of glossybox. Now I have yet to deal with CS but I am sure that more than one person has answered shitty customer service : )


 I think my three answers to that one have been: Frustration Disappointment Horrendous customer service What they have sent me has made no sense whatsoever, hence the frustration and disappointment. I *have* had the misfortune of having to deal with their CS, hence the last answer.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

Lmao yes, one of mine was: unreliable XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

All of ya'lls answers have been making me giggle non-stop XD


----------



## EmGee (Jan 28, 2013)

I loooveeeee this question!!!

For me Glossybox Canada and also the opinion of others on Facebook who were discussing this:

Glossybox in Canada is now known as the 'walmart box" or "k-mart box" for Americans

-we get Aveno,Avon,Treseme,Revlon from the Dollar store or a liquidation place. Maybeline lipgloss- cheap one in a tube

There has been somewhat high end items,but not lately.

Wella shampoo, Sebastian shampoo and travel size hairspray, Zoya and OPI nail polish,Modelco lipgloss+lipstick in one,Kyrolian blush &lt;not a bonus here but counted as a item&gt;.

I had an  item either replaced or damaged a few months ago and their acceptable  was a %%^^&amp;*** SHANY EYESHADOW?? that's like dollar store stuff??

And the worst thing was in Dec most people got 2 expired items like a Avon eyeshadow from 2005.....one you can only find on ebay UK in a lot of 3,000

I didn't get that eyeshadow thankfully, but I did get a lipgloss that expired in 2005, LOL -apparently some girl tried it and posted to facebook her lips were red and burning!!??

And the worst thing is Glossybox says the items are not discontinued and that they would post where you ca n buy them- they never did.

Also Avon and Revlon confirmed they did not put these items in the box and have had no dealings w Glossybox Canada.

I'm just wondering what happened to the Canadian service?

I was subscribed for 1 year and the last 2 boxes were lousy- like Dove $2 body wash, Dove $1 travel size deodorant, freebie razor, Curel and Jergens body lotion??

For $15 it was ok Curel is expensive here.

Now I'm just curious what people will get the next few months. I don't trust their service very much anymore.



> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol exactly. . And don't forget this one... what are three words thay come to mind when you think of glossybox. Now I have yet to deal with CS but I am sure that more than one person has answered shitty customer service : )


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2013)

The combo of the crappy service and the Canadian box fiasco are the reason I decided once and for all to unsub once I get my free box. It's been fun and I've gotten nice things but I'd rather quit while I'm ahead...


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe the surveys have changed? I have only been subbed for 5 months and each survey takes less than a minute each but I do agree that 1000 glossydots is a ridiculously high amount for just one box. It ends up being a free box every 10 months which isn't too much of a reward.


I think it's every 8 months. Some months have more products so more points. Like I said earlier, I'm getting my first free box next month, as are most of the charter members of Glossybox who were there from the beginning with no breaks.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bet the Sawmer Brothers are getting ready to do something like sell so they need high subscription + low costs for the proposal



> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loooveeeee this question!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 28, 2013)

I really hope I get the Vincent Longo, that color is much better for me than the tarte.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

Is the Narcisco Rodriguez like a Roll on??


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

> Is the Narcisco Rodriguez like a Roll on??


I am pretty sure it is a spray. (i could be wrong though.) I have received this product, as a sample, before. If it is the .03 fl.oz or 1 ml sample size ...then it is a spray.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

> I bet the Sawmer Brothers are getting ready to do something like sell so they need high subscription + low costs for the proposal


I hope you are right. It needs an owner who loves the box ... and cares about its products and clients.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you are right. It needs an owner who loves the box ... and cares about its products and clients.


 Hopefully if they do sell, that's what we get and the box gets better


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

Got the box today. Instead of either lip color, I got a full-size cheek tint. Are spoilers still a concern for this box? Not sure if saying the brand or color constitutes a spoiler.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 28, 2013)

> Got the box today. Instead of either lip color, I got a full-size cheek tint. Are spoilers still a concern for this box? Not sure if saying the brand or color constitutes a spoiler.


 Weird.. I thought everyone was to receive a lippie? Maybe another reason why Glossybox shipped so late. Over promising and not enough product to go around. But, this might be an interesting product to receive.. give us a spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure it is a spray. (i could be wrong though.)
> 
> I have received this product, as a sample, before. If it is the .03 fl.oz or 1 ml sample size ...then it is a spray.


 If you look in the photos someone posted the 1ml size


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm on my iphone and I'm not sure how to hide this behind a spoiler tag... avert your eyes if you like surprises!




It's a tarte cheek tint in achiote (sheer but vibrant peachy pink). The product card says it is a March 2013 pre-release. The compact is really nice and has a good mirror.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh wow! I hope I receive the Tarte Cheek Tint over the lipsticks now! When are these boxes coming to us!? GRR!



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on my iphone and I'm not sure how to hide this behind a spoiler tag... avert your eyes if you like surprises!
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow! I hope I receive the Tarte Cheek Tint over the lipsticks now! When are these boxes coming to us!? GRR!


 Not me ... ugh... I bought that last spring from Sephora.  It is a nice blush though.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 28, 2013)

> I'm on my iphone and I'm not sure how to hide this behind a spoiler tag... avert your eyes if you like surprises!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love this much more than a red lipstick! Dear universe, I know you are busy, but please? I would love a cheek stain. Thank you!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm on my iphone and I'm not sure how to hide this behind a spoiler tag... avert your eyes if you like surprises!
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please post a picture of the Tarte Cheek tint out of the box as well as the Narcisco? thanks


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 28, 2013)

I want my boxes so bad now that I know some have been shipped.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could you please post a picture of the Tarte Cheek tint out of the box as well as the Narcisco? thanks


 Sure...









For the record, I'm just guessing that it's full size.  The product card says that full size is .19oz and the compact label says it's .14oz. This difference seems negligible, so I figured the number on the card was an error.  Regardless, it was a nice surprise.

The Narcisco is a 1ml spray.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2013)

> Sure...
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm just guessing that it's full size. Â The product card says that full size is .19oz and the compact label says it's .14oz. This difference seems negligible, so I figured the number on the card was an error. Â Regardless, it was a nice surprise. The Narcisco is a 1ml spray.


 I am really disappointed in this bait-and-switch.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 28, 2013)

*I am really disappointed in this bait-and-switch.*

I am too. I really want/am looking forward to getting a lip product! As much as I need a new blush, I'd rather have a red lipstick because I'd never buy that on my own, while I would buy a blush.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really disappointed in this bait-and-switch.


 To be honest, I was pretty geared up to get the red lipsticks.  While I think in the long run, this cheek tint might be a better product for me, I was excited to get something I wouldn't ordinarily get myself and it got me interested in finding a good red shade for my complexion.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 28, 2013)

It looks FAB!

I would sooooo much rather have this than the lip stick.

Thank you for posting!



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure...
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

How is it a bait and switch? I hate defending sample boxes, but GB never is 100% before the box ships. A blogger may have confirmed something but I don't remember seeing anything official from GB that certain items were guaranteed



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am really disappointed in this bait-and-switch.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is it a bait and switch? I hate defending sample boxes, but GB never is 100% before the box ships. A blogger may have confirmed something but I don't remember seeing anything official from GB that certain items were guaranteed


 I totally agree with you.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2013)

> How is it a bait and switch? I hate defending sample boxes, but GB never is 100% before the box ships. A blogger may have confirmed something but I don't remember seeing anything official from GB that certain items were guaranteed


 When there is this kind of collaboration I expect mp to have all of the facts. She has been advertising what would come in "her" box. Man repeller isn't just some random blogger who got an early sneak peak. If what she was advertising was untrue somehow, glossybox had plenty of time to correct it. She is supposed to be representing the product.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would LOVE to get the cheek tint!!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sure...

Â 

Â 





Â 





Â 

For the record, I'm just guessing that it's full size. Â The product card says that full size is .19oz and the compact label says it's .14oz. This difference seems negligible, so I figured the number on the card was an error. Â Regardless, it was a nice surprise.

Â 

The Narcisco is a 1ml spray.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure...
> 
> ...


Thanks! Although what you got was generously reasonable to the lipstick. Both Tarte items are roughly the same price and you received a product that has yet to hit stores.

I love the cheek stain but I just bought a Tarte and Stila blush I need THAT lipstick! lol

Guess there will be a lot of trading. I wonder what other [SIZE=12pt]substitute's [/SIZE]they will have in store for us!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures, I would like this blush as much as I would like the lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure...
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How is it a bait and switch? I hate defending sample boxes, but GB never is 100% before the box ships. A blogger may have confirmed something but I don't remember seeing anything official from GB that certain items were guaranteed


 Glossybox posted the link to the MR blog that listed all of the items and said "You can finally see all of The Man Repeller's top beauty picks in our January GLOSSYBOX" which I would think looks like they are confirming her post. I'm not upset because I'd love either item, but I wonder why they wouldn't mention the blush being a possibility. I can't see it being a last minute change if they are going out in the earliest boxes, but who knows! I just want my box already lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

And that blush case is super adorable!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 28, 2013)

I want... I want ... I WANT!! So excited that I have 2 coming- hoping/praying for different boxes ;-)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

I just hope there are no more surprises...or at least bad ones...but I'm just thinking there will be


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And that blush case is super adorable!


 That's what I like best about the box... not the blush itself, but the cute compact.  I might end up repurposing it when it's used up.

I also surprisingly like the nail polish.  I don't have any faith that it has staying power, but it looks better than I was anticipating.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

OOOOOoooo, I am LOVING that blush! The case is adorable &lt;3 I'd be super happy with either lip or cheek product, they both look amazing.

Another day and no box....did get a huge case of Quick Weight Loss Center products I purchased though lol darn box on porch teasing!


----------



## JessP (Jan 28, 2013)

> I want... I want ... I WANT!! So excited that I have 2 coming- hoping/praying for different boxes ;-)


Same here! I'd love to get both Tarte items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

I  resolutely disagree. It's a collaboration but she doesn't control the box - she has input in the content and branding. I had never heard of that blog until this and have never visited. I would bet a LARGE number of subscribers are the same as I. What this woman says means nothing to me. A bait and switch implies intention. In fact, it more than implies. Intention is inherent to the very concept. 



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When there is this kind of collaboration I expect mp to have all of the facts. She has been advertising what would come in "her" box. Man repeller isn't just some random blogger who got an early sneak peak. If what she was advertising was untrue somehow, glossybox had plenty of time to correct it. She is supposed to be representing the product.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if the blush substitution is because of so many new subscriptions? They probably ran out of the red lipsticks. I really hope there aren't other substitutions!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 28, 2013)

Did anyone get a tracking number yet btw?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a tracking number yet btw?


Not me :-(


----------



## JessP (Jan 28, 2013)

> Did anyone get a tracking number yet btw?


Nothing yet here.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmm, glossybox is sending me a free box this month for January and next month Feb. I will be using my glossydots.. I hope that I get the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I think that I'll be okay with the blush if I get it...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a tracking number yet btw?


 No tracking number for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that a majority of us will just get a surprise on our doorstep in the next couple of days and _then_ we receive our tracking numbers. For December's box, I received my tracking number after I already received my box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

mmm can you guys see an option to post on their fb page? I don't see it O.O that's odd O.O


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmm can you guys see an option to post on their fb page? I don't see it O.O that's odd O.O


I noticed that too....the only place I see to post is on individual status updates in their comments


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

They took it down a long time ago so ppl just comment under their posts



> mmm can you guys see an option to post on their fb page? I don't see it O.O that's odd O.O


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> mmm can you guys see an option to post on their fb page? I don't see it O.O that's odd O.O


 They have it set so you can't post on their page. You can only comment on their posts. They used to allow you to, but now they don't.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha oh wow! I can't believe they made a substitution. However, I don't do lipstick so I'd love the blush instead!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 28, 2013)

No tracking number yet for me.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 28, 2013)

If I get the lipstick, I would loooove to trade for the cheek tint if anyone is interested. I am supposed to be getting 2 boxes, so i can just see myself getting 2 lipsticks since I don't use them. For the people who got their boxes already, what state or area do you guys live in?


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the people who got their boxes already, what state or area do you guys live in?


 Long Island, NY


----------



## BagLady (Jan 28, 2013)

No tracking info for me either. I'm hoping to get a lipstick and a blush but that is probably highly unlikely.

Although it looks like w/the different options and the multiple boxes people have purchased, there will be a lot of swapping going on!

I can't wait!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I get the lipstick, I would loooove to trade for the cheek tint if anyone is interested. I am supposed to be getting 2 boxes, so i can just see myself getting 2 lipsticks since I don't use them. For the people who got their boxes already, what state or area do you guys live in?


 If I get a blush and you get a Vincent Longo you're on.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get a blush and you get a Vincent Longo you're on.


 Yay!!! I will let you know as soon as I get it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They took it down a long time ago so ppl just comment under their posts





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have it set so you can't post on their page. You can only comment on their posts. They used to allow you to, but now they don't.


 Oh, I see, sawrreh XD didn't know XD


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

I retract my previous statement.  I have the tarte blush (the amazonian clay) in achiote ... I do not have the cheek stain.  

As for the above poster who stated something about it being a "bait and switch."  I think ... this box was a very specific box.  Glossybox stated that you would get either "this" or "that"  in The Man Repeller box.  The cheek stain was NOT listed as a possibility.  I think people bought extra boxes because of the products being advertised.  I am not trying to be argumentative... or put anybody on the defensive ... just stating what Glossybox advertised.  

Also, I think Glossybox had an opportunity to say something to its clients when they emailed them apologizing about the late shipment this month.  It is so much easier to accept change when it is stated UP FRONT.  It just seems more understandable (and respectable).  I don't know ... I can't articulate why this bothers me ... but it does.  I guess ... Glossybox knew how much product they had ... once they didn't have that product ... they shouldn't have sold anymore boxes.  I would rather be put on a waiting list ... than not get what I thought I was paying for.

And to the poster who feels she needs to "defend" subscription boxes.  I hear you... really, I do.  Granted, with Glossybox we pay a premium... a premium price for a premium product.  If you want a mystery box at a lower cost ... there is Birchbox.  If you want to know exactly what you are getting (with variance in colors)  ... at a lesser price ... then there is Ipsy.  Glossybox is neither.  There is an expectation with this box ....


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I will let you know as soon as I get it!


 I will keep you updated too!


----------



## Delicia (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh that blush looks lovely! A pleasant surprise from GB! That would actually be my preference over the lipstick by far so I'm definitely hoping for that one


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I see, sawrreh XD didn't know XD


 don't be sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm really, really hoping for either tarte item.  I recently discovered them and have been trying to get my hands on as many different items of theirs as I can!  I'm slightly in love.  






The Vincent Longo? lipstick/stain would be fun, but I've never heard of it so I'm not quite sure what to expect from that brand.  I might trade it, might not...depends on what it looks like in person.

Either way, I think this is a pretty great box, but once it's in my hands...I'm cancelling.  

I'm gonna let my inner Veruca come out just for a second...."But I want my box nooooow!"


----------



## Eleda (Jan 28, 2013)

I received 3 samples from skin co roma. They gave a coupon 30% off tuber serum or truffle lotion - it says BEAUTYLOVER.

This was not the sample collection that was advertised, but it is fine, I am curious to try these 2 products, one of them is the same truffle serum sample. coupon expires jan 30.

UPDATE: I tried to apply the coupon but it says invalid. I will email them. Has anyone also received this, has it worked? It says while supplies last...hmm


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 28, 2013)

No tracking number yet. That blush case is super cute. I would be happy with either the lipstick or the blush. Now, if my box would just get here!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received 3 samples from skin co roma. They gave a coupon 30% off tuber serum or truffle lotion. Thought somebody would be interested pm me for code if you like. This was not the sample collection that was advertised, but it is fine, I am curious to try these 2 products, one of them is the same truffle serum sample. coupon expires jan 30.


 picture please? i'm still waiting..


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received 3 samples from skin co roma. They gave a coupon 30% off tuber serum or truffle lotion. Thought somebody would be interested pm me for code if you like. This was not the sample collection that was advertised, but it is fine, I am curious to try these 2 products, one of them is the same truffle serum sample. coupon expires jan 30


 I also received my samples. I thought it was odd that the samples were tuber lotion and truffle serum, but the coupon listed tuber serum and truffle lotion. There was also a sample (in a green package, I think) that wasn't listed or described on that pamphlet they sent. I was confused by all of it lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> picture please? i'm still waiting..


 I'm not home or I would take one for you, but it's literally just three 2"x2" foil packets with super thick lining so there isn't much product (at least this goes for the one I've opened so far) and also a pamphlet that lists and describes all of their products except for one of the samples they sent. I'll post the coupon code when I get home.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not home or I would take one for you, but it's literally just three 2"x2" foil packets with super thick lining so there isn't much product (at least this goes for the one I've opened so far) and also a pamphlet that lists and describes all of their products except for one of the samples they sent. I'll post the coupon code when I get home.


 aww man.. not excited for it.. they totally weren't ready for US. haha thank you though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I retract my previous statement.  I have the tarte blush (the amazonian clay) in achiote ... I do not have the cheek stain.
> 
> ...


I agree. They were accepting subscriptions up until last week. Also, it seems you may still be able to get a box based on their home page (and they do not show the blush). Why take more subscribers when you're low on the product? Personally I wouldn't mind the blush but I'm a little irked as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting...I would actually prefer the cheek tint to the lipsticks, as I use blush every day and I can realistically see myself wearing red lipstick like twice a year...so I am personally not bothered by this. But I would be if I were really excited about the lipstick, so I get why some are disappointed.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. They were accepting subscriptions up until last week. Also, it seems you may still be able to get a box based on their home page (and they do not show the blush). Why take more subscribers when you're low on the product? Personally I wouldn't mind the blush but I'm a little irked as well.


 Thank you for saying that.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 28, 2013)

I would be super excited with either blush or the lipstick!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received my samples. I thought it was odd that the samples were tuber lotion and truffle serum, but the coupon listed tuber serum and truffle lotion. There was also a sample (in a green package, I think) that wasn't listed or described on that pamphlet they sent. I was confused by all of it lol.


 Same thing here. I haven't tried any of them yet. I am still iffy about putting "tubers" on my face.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm excited just to get my box at this point. I hope this isn't a new pattern for them with the late, late late boxes.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know if it's worth anything, but I commented on the Man Repeller blog about being disappointed to get a cheek stain instead of a lipstick.  I know it's not her fault, but she actually apologized within the hour and said, "Oh shit--I'm really sorry! That's on Glossybox, we're going to investigate."

I agree with a lot of you who think the cheek stain is cute and comparable in value.  And at this point I'm feeling like I'm making a mountain of a molehill, but I just felt like this whole month has been weird.  Based on Man Repeller's response, she seems surprised by the switch as well.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 28, 2013)

By this point, we all know for a fact that we are receiving our January boxes very, very late. I'm also quite sure that a few of us will even receive it in February! I wonder if GB is even preparing the boxes for February as well. I sure hope that February's box isn't going to be another late box. I had high hopes that we'd receive it by Valentine's Day at the latest (nice V-day present for us ladies to open), but I doubt that's going to happen now. Thoughts ladies?


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By this point, we all know for a fact that we are receiving our January boxes very, very late. I'm also quite sure that a few of us will even receive it in February! I wonder if GB is even preparing the boxes for February as well. I sure hope that February's box isn't going to be another late box. I had high hopes that we'd receive it by Valentine's Day at the latest (nice V-day present for us ladies to open), but I doubt that's going to happen now. Thoughts ladies?


I have never had a GB by the second week of the month. I doubt that will change for February. At the rate they are going. You may get the January box for Valentines day.



One good thing about this one being so late is that there is a smaller gap between it and my February subs that come earlier in the month.


----------



## pride (Jan 28, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the cheek stain or either lip product. I was looking forward to a red lip but I would honestly probably use the cheek stain more. I can see why some people don't like it but I'm thankful that they're at least substituting something arguably of the same worth.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tracking number for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that a majority of us will just get a surprise on our doorstep in the next couple of days and _then_ we receive our tracking numbers. For December's box, I received my tracking number after I already received my box.


 True. I don't always receive tracking numbers either. 

I usually just check my account to see if there is a number on the order, but nothing yet.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By this point, we all know for a fact that we are receiving our January boxes very, very late. I'm also quite sure that a few of us will even receive it in February! I wonder if GB is even preparing the boxes for February as well. I sure hope that February's box isn't going to be another late box. I had high hopes that we'd receive it by Valentine's Day at the latest (nice V-day present for us ladies to open), but I doubt that's going to happen now. Thoughts ladies?


 They haven't made a peep about the february box and january is just about over.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

Got one still waiting on my gifted box.

I never got a tracking number.

I got










Opi - Love

Vincent Longo - Its very pretty. But I wanted the Tarte! lol

Narcisco Rodguez - Spray

Le Metier De Beaute - Okay (Might Trade)

Fresh - Mattifying Serum - Okay

Living Proof Style Extender - I believe I have this same one ( Might trade)

Estee Lauder - mascara - Cool!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got one still waiting on my gifted box.
> 
> ...


 I want the Vincent Longo lip color so bad!! I've been wearing that brand since college!


----------



## Brittann (Jan 28, 2013)

How do you redeem Glossydots for a free box? I clicked on the link, but it isn't doing anything...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got one still waiting on my gifted box.
> 
> I never got a tracking number.


 If you log in to your account on glossybox.com is there a tracking number there?


----------



## Eleda (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> picture please? i'm still waiting..


 cannot attach one for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you log in to your account on glossybox.com is there a tracking number there?


 no tracking information.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

So there is an expectation to get certain products with Glossybox? I have been a member since day 1 and until VERY recently it was a complete mystery every month. So I am not really sure what you about talking about. With BB, where I have also been a member off and on for nearly two years,  and there are usually tons of spoilers and most of us can pretty much figure out what we are going get based on repeats once pre-shipping spoilers appear.

To be honest, I don't know what GB  advertised. I have a long-term subscription and probably got different emails as they do segment their emails.

You have to remember we are not dealing with the most respectable company.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I retract my previous statement.  I have the tarte blush (the amazonian clay) in achiote ... I do not have the cheek stain.  

As for the above poster who stated something about it being a "bait and switch."  I think ... this box was a very specific box.  Glossybox stated that you would get either "this" or "that"  in The Man Repeller box.  The cheek stain was NOT listed as a possibility.  I think people bought extra boxes because of the products being advertised.  I am not trying to be argumentative... or put anybody on the defensive ... just stating what Glossybox advertised.  

Also, I think Glossybox had an opportunity to say something to its clients when they emailed them apologizing about the late shipment this month.  It is so much easier to accept change when it is stated UP FRONT.  It just seems more understandable (and respectable).  I don't know ... I can't articulate why this bothers me ... but it does.  I guess ... Glossybox knew how much product they had ... once they didn't have that product ... they shouldn't have sold anymore boxes.  I would rather be put on a waiting list ... than not get what I thought I was paying for.

And to the poster who feels she needs to "defend" subscription boxes.  I hear you... really, I do.  Granted, with Glossybox we pay a premium... a premium price for a premium product.  If you want a mystery box at a lower cost ... there is Birchbox.  If you want to know exactly what you are getting (with variance in colors)  ... at a lesser price ... then there is Ipsy.  Glossybox is neither.  There is an expectation with this box ....


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 28, 2013)

I just noticed this response on their Facebook page: "To all subscribers: Many boxes have already been shipped. Almost all will be shipped by Tuesday. If you ordered very late in the month, your box will be shipping on Thursday. Tracking numbers will be sent on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday. We apologize if the email was a bit confusing to subscribers. Please email [email protected] if you have any additional questions! xx

Yesterday at 2:02pm"


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 28, 2013)

Its just that they did post what was going to be in the boxes on their website and there is no blush anywhere, so I even kinda had the expectation that there would be just lip products.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been a subscriber for only a few months, but this month (January) I knew exactly what to expect based on Glossybox's website (note above - they itemize what we're receiving), in addition to their comments on Facebook (where they said which products were to be what sample sizes, and whether a product was definitely in the box, or an "either-or" item).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

You have to have 1000



> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you redeem Glossydots for a free box? I clicked on the link, but it isn't doing anything...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think they may have disabled posting unless we are both banned.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmm can you guys see an option to post on their fb page? I don't see it O.O that's odd O.O


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for saying that.


You're welcome!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they may have disabled posting unless we are both banned.


 Apparently they did disable them


----------



## ashmatia (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if they ship by area of the country like Popsugar seems to do? Just trying to figure out when I might get my box. Thanks.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you leave comments? If you can't leave comments then you were blocked, but also no one can post directly on their wall. Only comment (if you're not blocked).



> I think they may have disabled posting unless we are both banned.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

Skin &amp; Co Roman sample pack: (I remember on their site they listed four items in the set one being an eye serum, but oh well.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

Guess the mobile site won't let.me upload pictures.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Guess the mobile site won't let.me upload pictures.


 I tried to upload from my laptop, also couldn't


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if it's worth anything, but I commented on the Man Repeller blog about being disappointed to get a cheek stain instead of a lipstick.  I know it's not her fault, but she actually apologized within the hour and said, "Oh shit--I'm really sorry! That's on Glossybox, we're going to investigate."
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I was blocked








> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you leave comments? If you can't leave comments then you were blocked, but also no one can post directly on their wall. Only comment (if you're not blocked).


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing's guaranteed until you get your box. I'm sure that's in fine print somewhere. Even with BB, they put a picture of your box on the website, but there's a possibility of getting something different. They'll tell you that in a heartbeat.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2013)

They are also false about the cheek stain being new- if you google it qvc sold it back in 2011.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are also false about the cheek stain being new- if you google it qvc sold it back in 2011.


 I was going to say that too! you beat me to it!


----------



## pride (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it possibly a re-release? :/ looks like it was qvc exclusive back then. It had better not be 2011 stock. @[email protected]  

I looked at the reviews though and I kind of love the color.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing's guaranteed until you get your box. I'm sure that's in fine print somewhere. Even with BB, they put a picture of your box on the website, but there's a possibility of getting something different. They'll tell you that in a heartbeat.


 For any other month I would agree with you, however, for this specific month, all the contents were posted early. This is not normal for Glossybox, but they had the MR post everything and they put in writing multiple times that there were 7 items, and EVERYBODY would be getting the Tarte or the Vincent Longo.

They had it on their own facebook, and in the comments of the MR post. They even listed which would be which size. 

They also are promoting the contents of the box with actual item pictures, when normally they just have non descript bottles and containers clip art basically. 

They removed the element of surprise this month and promoted this box by promoting specific products, and not including a product that was promised is technically a bait and switch...

but if this is the only substitution, I'm sure most people will be happy to get this one as well, I know I would prefer this over the Tarte Lipsticks, but would prefer both Tarte items over the VL. Just because its "equal value" doesn't mean it wasn't a bait and switch.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 28, 2013)

So it looks like im only getting two boxes? I ordered 3 boxes, but one of my gift boxes says processing, but its been processing since the 10th.  Overall, im pretty pissed at glossybox for taking this long. at $21 a month, this is a bit ridiculous. Looking at the few boxes that have arrived, I really want a tarte item. I don't care if its an the cheek tint or the lipstick. I love tarte so it doesnt matter. as long as I don't get a dupe. Im really anxious to see what i'll get!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possibly a re-release? :/ looks like it was qvc exclusive back then. It had better not be 2011 stock. @[email protected]
> 
> I looked at the reviews though and I kind of love the color.


 If it means anything, the product that I got doesn't seem old or deteriorated. So even if it's from the QVC set, it's still in good condition.  It IS the same exact compact design, but they could just be selling it separately now.


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 28, 2013)

This is their latest post on their Facebook page regarding shipment: GlossyBox.com: Boxes are on the way! Tracking will arrive (the latest) by Thursday. 1 hour ago Â·


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

T



> For any other month I would agree with you, however, for this specific month, all the contents were posted early. This is not normal for Glossybox, but they had the MR post everything and they put in writing multiple times that there were 7 items, and EVERYBODY would be getting the Tarte or the Vincent Longo. They had it on their own facebook, and in the comments of the MR post. They even listed which would be which size.Â  They also are promoting the contents of the box with actual item pictures, when normally they just have non descript bottles and containers clip art basically.Â  They removed the element of surprise this month and promoted this box by promoting specific products, and not including a product that was promised is technically a bait and switch... but if this is the only substitution, I'm sure most people will be happy to get this one as well, I know I would prefer this over the Tarte Lipsticks, but would prefer both Tarte items over the VL. Just because its "equal value" doesn't mean it wasn't a bait and switch.Â


Gypsiemagic, your words were like music to my ears. THANK YOU!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

You are exactly right. All the fine print on all the sub boxes say that. GB's TOS says you are not guaranteed anything in any box until you are notified via email the box has shipped. It is confusing language and legalese but it is there. Total Beauty Collection advertises a particular collection like crazy and sends out subs depending on when you order. New Beauty Test Tube does the exact same thing, and they advertise a heck of lot more than GB; I have never been notified of a substitution. I have just gotten them.  It's the nature of the boxes. I agree that GB should have stopped taking subs when they knew they would run out, but the multiple boxes from single subscribers may be part of the shortage issue- they may just not have counted on that. Calling it "bait and switch" is just  an incorrect use of the term and it's simply what you get with subs, no matter how much they publicize a particular combination of products.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing's guaranteed until you get your box. I'm sure that's in fine print somewhere. Even with BB, they put a picture of your box on the website, but there's a possibility of getting something different. They'll tell you that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure...
> 
> ...


 The more I look at this, the more I want it. Im a tartelette for sure, and even though I have the maracuja bouncy blush in shimmering poppy which seems to be a pretty close dupe for it, I still want it. lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, I just saw on Facebook that someone's CC company actually contacted her to verify that her GB charge was authorized in large part because of the fact that GB's merchant account has been flagged due to "a high complaint rate, and attempt return rate for charges from glossy box."  Not *her* complaints.  Just complaints in general.  My theory that the CC companies will notice if there are a lot of complaints has just been proven true.  Now to see if anything actually *changes*.  I'm not holding my breath and am instead canceling as soon as I get my box (or maybe Friday, since I have a feeling they might be running cards early this time around, but I'm trying to hold out as long as possible just in case something goes wrong that they decide they can't help me with because I'm no longer a subscriber and didn't actually *pay* for this box since I used points instead), but I had been planning on doing that anyway.  It has nothing to do with what's going on with this month's boxes aside from confirming that I'm making the right decision.


----------



## Freezymama (Jan 28, 2013)

> Wow, I just saw on Facebook that someone's CC company actually contacted her to verify that her GB charge was authorized in large part because of the fact that GB's merchant account has been flagged due to "a high complaint rate, and attempt return rate for charges from glossy box." Â Not *her* complaints. Â Just complaints in general. Â My theory that the CC companies will notice if there are a lot of complaints has just been proven true. Â Now to see if anything actually *changes*. Â I'm not holding my breath and am instead canceling as soon as I get my box (or maybe Friday, since I have a feeling they might be running cards early this time around, but I'm trying to hold out as long as possible just in case something goes wrong that they decide they can't help me with because I'm no longer a subscriber and didn't actually *pay* for this box since I used points instead), but I had been planning on doing that anyway. Â It has nothing to do with what's going on with this month's boxes aside from confirming that I'm making the right decision.


 Thank you for this info. This is supposed to be my first box and maybe my last because of all this I keep hearing about the company. I haven't dealt with customer service nor would I really complain if I got a blush over a lipstick - but that's just me - but this *ish (for lack of a better word) is getting very annoying. I really don't want to be charged for Feb before I even get Jan! All companies make mistakes but just reading about how they handle customers seems super shady :/


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> T
> 
> Gypsiemagic, your words were like music to my ears. THANK YOU!


 awww shucks, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So I applied my glossydots to my next monthly box... and it took them out of the account, so I will hope this will work so I can get my Jan and Feb boxes and get out of here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, and they posted a link to her on the facebook page stating that it was a spoiler, which made it seem guaranteed. That being said, I ordered 2 boxes, so I'd love to get the blush (a perfect color for me, I'll have to remember it), and a lip gloss!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 29, 2013)

I just wanted to share this with all you ladies because I found a person's response on GB's Facebook page to be hilarious and quite cheeky:

Will we get our Valentines boxes in time for St Patrick's day in March


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 29, 2013)

I just noticed that on GB's Facebook page, they now have a "House Rules".


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

So basically: Don't post complaints here..."Because it's not related to the topic"(Because we don't want people knowing some aspects of our company are no the greatest)


----------



## mandyb82 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi! New poster here! I'm so bummed, I just signed into Glossybox to see if I had tracking info, (wishful thinking, right?) and I must have been delirious with fever or drunk during the Holidays, and I guess at some point I updated my account to a SIX month subscription... ugh, what was I thinking?!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mandyb82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! New poster here! I'm so bummed, I just signed into Glossybox to see if I had tracking info, (wishful thinking, right?) and I must have been delirious with fever or drunk during the Holidays, and I guess at some point I updated my account to a SIX month subscription... ugh, what was I thinking?!


They are great boxes! I don't think you'll be disappointed. I've never once disliked a GB and I've subbed since the first box last June.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 29, 2013)

This is their current FB status with a photo of a truck filled with boxes:

  GlossyBox.com
  Your "winter survival" boxes are on the way! Tracking will begin to arrive in your inbox today and by Thursday the latest. We apologize for the delay. We can't wait to hear what you think of The Man Repeller box!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait... Blush??? Ugh! I mean, I love blush but I reallyyyyy wanted the red lipstick! Not that I don't have a quadrillion reds already but eh. We'll see if maybe the box will come today.... Probably not. Didn't get shipping info either yet.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 29, 2013)

I must admit I really am so charmed by the look of the cheek stain that I want it now. I'm getting two boxes, I hope I get one. Before mid February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

I got both of my boxes today.

Both had the Vincent Longo lipstain. One in Cherry, the other in Belle Etoile.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 29, 2013)

so jealous of the american  gloosybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenG (Jan 29, 2013)

glossybox lol


----------



## Daliax29 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got my Glossybox yesterday but I couldn't upload the pictures from my phone, but here it is:

I'm so happy I got the blush since I don't really wear red lipsticks! 





Since someone already uploaded the pictures of the blush I didn't want to take mine out of the packaging


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically: Don't post complaints here..."Because it's not related to the topic"(Because we don't want people knowing some aspects of our company are no the greatest)


THIS.....pretty much sums it up. Kinda sad lol

Come oooooon January Glossybox! Still excited, still anxious, still nothing...drat XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both of my boxes today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> glossybox lol


 Don't be, LOL!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! Have you swatched them? I looked up swatches and they are not pigmented at all D:
> 
> Also, did you get a tracking #?


I just went to try them. I am shocked how sheer they are. One swipe is a nice sheer tint but you can add more to build it up. It is also a lot slicker feeling than I thought it would be. I use Revlon Just Bitten lip stain a lot , it is more of a dry lip stain.

 I am pleasantly surprised.

I did not get any tracking on the website or in email. In the past I got it a day or two after I get the box.


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is the box I want!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Glossybox yesterday but I couldn't upload the pictures from my phone, but here it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would LOVE to get a blush! I'm stoked to hear the lipstain is sheer. I adore sheer lip products with color.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it weird that I feel I dodged a bullet each month that passes without a customer service issue.






I have been one of the lucky ones that cringe when I see the hoops some people have to go through, but have never had to deal with it. (yet)

I really love my Glossybox and do not want to be given a reason to cancel them.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it weird that I feel I dodged a bullet each month that passes without a customer service issue.
> 
> ...


This is me too.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 29, 2013)

I received my box today and got the blush when I really wanted a lip stain. Also, the hair product was leaking.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that people are actually receiving their boxes ahead of the tracking number. Please let me be one of those lucky people!


----------



## Daliax29 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it weird that I feel I dodged a bullet each month that passes without a customer service issue.
> 
> ...


 Exactly the same with me. This glossybox is my second and so far I've never had problems, but I get scared every time I see someone saying that they never received their box, or have missing items that never got replaced, or extra charges on their credit card. But I think as long as you stick to one box, you lower the chances of having a mishap happen.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just went to try them. I am shocked how sheer they are. One swipe is a nice sheer tint but you can add more to build it up. It is also a lot slicker feeling than I thought it would be. I use Revlon Just Bitten lip stain a lot , it is more of a dry lip stain.
> ...


 As long as you like it, then it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Daliax29 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that people are actually receiving their boxes ahead of the tracking number. Please let me be one of those lucky people!


 It's only been my second box but both times I've received my glossybox first, then tracking number a week or two later. But I kinda like it that way, its like a surprise in the mail! Also I think a majority of the people in the thread have said they've always received their boxes then tracking numbers. Good Luck


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried the nail polish yet?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the nail polish yet?


 You can check out the swatches online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's a nice one by Manicurator: http://www.manicurator.com/2013/01/mariah-carey-by-opi-liquid-sand-swatch.html


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can check out the swatches online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's a nice one by Manicurator: http://www.manicurator.com/2013/01/mariah-carey-by-opi-liquid-sand-swatch.html


 that color is beautiful, can't wait to get my box and try it out!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can check out the swatches online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's a nice one by Manicurator: http://www.manicurator.com/2013/01/mariah-carey-by-opi-liquid-sand-swatch.html


 thanks for the picture! i was just about to look it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 29, 2013)

I know that there have been a few changes with the box thus far (or just one?), but does anyone know if we're all getting the purple OPI polish or are we getting any of the four shades? I already own them all since I bought the sample pack at Ulta, but I'm curious.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks for the picture! i was just about to look it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's absolutely GORGEOUS!


 You're welcome! I can't get over how fantastic it looks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

That polish looks amazing. If only my nails looked that awesome.





*BisousDarling*  I believe I read we are only getting the purple color. I got the same in both of my boxes.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly the same with me. This glossybox is my second and so far I've never had problems, but I get scared every time I see someone saying that they never received their box, or have missing items that never got replaced, or extra charges on their credit card. But I think as long as you stick to one box, you lower the chances of having a mishap happen.


 This is not necessarily true. I have always had only one month to month box subscription since they began, and I didn't get a box for December, but got charged. They just neglected to send me a box. Only sent the electronic info to the postal service, and no box. This was for December. That same month, several people received no box, and several people received more than 1 box when they just had 1 subscription.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Now that I see that some people are getting blushes I would prefer it over the lipstick for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is just crazy how late we will all be receiving our boxes


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ I know! The silver lining to this whole late box thing, is that there is finally the possibility of a perfect storm: Receiving Glossybox, Ipsy, and Birchbox, all on the same day!


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 29, 2013)

This is my first box. I joined after seeing a couple un-boxings by a youtuber I'm subbed to. I'm nervous now, after reading all the comments here. I didn't do my research prior to subbing, after I saw the preview for January's box, I got so excited when I saw Tarte lipstick I subbed immediately. Now though, I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly (meaning no problems, resulting in having to contact CS)! Also, I would looove the blush! =) Anyone in Alabama, or close to, gotten their box yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can check out the swatches online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's a nice one by Manicurator: http://www.manicurator.com/2013/01/mariah-carey-by-opi-liquid-sand-swatch.html


 thank you! It's soooooo fab!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 29, 2013)

A



> ^^ I know! The silver lining to this whole late box thing, is that there is finally the possibility of a perfect storm: Receiving Glossybox, Ipsy, and Birchbox, all on the same day! :jawsdown: :headphonedance:


 A Perfect Storm... I love it!! That would seriously be awesome!!


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TamSumner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first box. I joined after seeing a couple un-boxings by a youtuber I'm subbed to. I'm nervous now, after reading all the comments here. I didn't do my research prior to subbing, after I saw the preview for January's box, I got so excited when I saw Tarte lipstick I subbed immediately. Now though, I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly (meaning no problems, resulting in having to contact CS)! Also, I would looove the blush! =) Anyone in Alabama, or close to, gotten their box yet?


 I'm in Tuscaloosa and no box yet.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 29, 2013)

My silver lining of the blush is that it seems to be really popular, and if I get that or the stain instead of the lipstick, I might have plenty of possible trade options !


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 29, 2013)

If I get a blush, it will be immediately available for trade.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> If I get a blush, it will be immediately available for trade.


 Same here. I'm hoping I get a blue-toned lip product, and whether it's a stain, stick, or gloss doesn't matter.


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 29, 2013)

> If I get a blush, it will be immediately available for trade.


 If I get one of the lipsticks, I will so trade with you!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not mad at GB for switching in a blush but I sure hope I don't get it. I bought extra boxes for gifting and because I really want one of the red lipsticks so if I get like 3 blushes, I'll cry lolll. Being all the way in Southern California (apparently the land of super late boxes), I can't even hope that I'll get them in January but I do hope I get them soon so I can stop wondering if I'll get what I want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 29, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't like all of my subs showing up on the same day at all. I like them spaced out so I get packages throughout the month.


----------



## Loladevil (Jan 29, 2013)

Argh! Ordered two boxes in hopes of getting different lipsticks, instead I get two identical boxes with the blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least I can gift the dupes to my mom.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Personally I wouldn't like all of my subs showing up on the same day at all. I like them spaced out so I get packages throughout the month.


 Same here. I have about a week in between each of my subs and love it that way


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Argh! Ordered two boxes in hopes of getting different lipsticks, instead I get two identical boxes with the blush
> 
> 
> ...


 Super lucky! Its always like that though those who want the blush will get the lipstick and those who want the lipstick will get the blush.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a little FYI...

About the cheek stain... I contacted Tarte to ask if they will be releasing the cheek stain, that people have been receiving in their boxes, in March.  I was told ... NO.  I have sent another email asking how consumers can tell if the product is expired.  I will post any updates I find if anybody is interested. 

Glossybox gave out expired products to their Canadian customers.  They could do it to us too.  Just something to think about.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

I went home for lunch hoping my box would be there but nope!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a little FYI...
> 
> ...


Yes please let us know what you find out!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is their current FB status with a photo of a truck filled with boxes:
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 29, 2013)

Will do!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both of my boxes today.
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you think maybe glossybox meant they are going to put that blush in the march box for those people who didn't get it this month? I haven't gotten my box so I don't know exactly what the card said.


----------



## lmda (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks like the Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote with the same compact was a qvc exclusive that's no longer available.

http://www.qvc.com/tarte-Achiote-Cheek-Tint.product.A317560.html


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think maybe glossybox meant they are going to put that blush in the march box for those people who didn't get it this month? I haven't gotten my box so I don't know exactly what the card said.


 I don't know ... sorry.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I explained what was going on ... and why I was asking questions.  So tomorrow, hopefully, I should have some more answers.  I will post the reply email when I get it.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a lip stain?  I've never seen a lip stain that looks like a lipstick.  All of mine either look like markers or lip gloss.


 Yeah, I was shocked that it was sheer. It really looks like a solid color lipstick.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like the Tarte Cheek Tint in Achiote with the same compact was a qvc exclusive that's no longer available.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/tarte-Achiote-Cheek-Tint.product.A317560.html


This is making me nervous that these were bought from a third party...


----------



## gemstone (Jan 29, 2013)

> This is making me nervous that these were bought from a third party...


 Hasnt Glossybox has always bought from a third party?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hasnt Glossybox has always bought from a third party?


 No they get products from the companies.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No they get products from the companies.


From what I've understand, they get products from the companies directly but I'm concerned about the blush...


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think maybe glossybox meant they are going to put that blush in the march box for those people who didn't get it this month? I haven't gotten my box so I don't know exactly what the card said.


 I wish I photographed the product card (I unfortunately threw it out).  If my memory is correct, the card said "March 2013 Pre-Release" which I took to mean Tarte is releasing it in March 2013.  If Tarte has no plans to release this in March, then Glossybox is either saying what you're suggesting above, being dishonest, or mistaken.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was shocked that it was sheer. It really looks like a solid color lipstick.


 I'm glad they're sheer.  They look really dark.  I was hoping the Vincent Longo lip stain would be the original lip &amp; cheek gel stain so I could try it before buying a full-sized one.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

> I wish I photographed the product card (I unfortunately threw it out). Â If my memory is correct, the card said "March 2013 Pre-Release" which I took to mean Tarte is releasing it in March 2013. Â If Tarte has no plans to release this in March, then Glossybox is either saying what you're suggesting above, being dishonest, or mistaken.Â


 Ugh now I'm freaked out. The range of emotions this sub is making me feel is too much. I think I'm going to take a break from even thinking about them for the time being. I don't even want to know what else they're doing wrong. I think I might have to take a break from this thread because every day brings something new to piss me off or worry me. I know I sound dramatic but I'm screw it, I don't even want to think about glossybox right now.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh now I'm freaked out. The range of emotions this sub is making me feel is too much. I think I'm going to take a break from even thinking about them for the time being. I don't even want to know what else they're doing wrong. I think I might have to take a break from this thread because every day brings something new to piss me off or worry me. I know I sound dramatic but I'm screw it, I don't even want to think about glossybox right now.


No sub is worth driving yourself nuts over. The only time I let a company get to me is if it is a mandatory bill, electric, phone, etc.  Everyone else will get a compaint from me, once. If I get no help then I quit/cancel and have my credit card company deal with it.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Got mine today. The nm packet of moisturizer was concerning. I received this in a gwp about a yr ago from neiman Marcus. I hope it isn't old, and possibly not from manufacturer because it was made for nm to put in gifts.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got mine today. The nm packet of moisturizer was concerning. I received this in a gwp about a yr ago from neiman Marcus. I hope it isn't old, and possibly not from manufacturer because it was made for nm to put in gifts.


Ugh another thing to worry! I'm with you, *martianeskimo, *I'm totally freaking out and soooo done with Glossybox.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

> No sub is worth driving yourself nuts over. The only time I let a company get to me is if it is a mandatory bill, electric, phone, etc.Â  Everyone else will get a compaint from me, once. If I get no help then I quit/cancel and have my credit card company deal with it.


 That's a great attitude to have and I'll definitely have to try to emulate it because glossybox has stressed me out beyond reason loll


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

> Ugh another thing to worry! I'm with you, *martianeskimo,* I'm totally freaking out and soooo done with Glossybox.


 Yet another prospective issue!!! Ashitude is right in telling us to not go so crazy over a sub but this is the only one I have (really have) to start ignoring.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with whoever said people should be freaking themselves out about things. I'm sorry but freaking out about stuff on here and saying stuff is probably expired is usually how rumors get started. I would say if theres a concern address glossybox first and then say it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great attitude to have and I'll definitely have to try to emulate it because glossybox has stressed me out beyond reason loll


I have the same attitude. I've had the sub since the beginning with no breaks and not once have I sweated a GB or any sub. It's just not worth it.

GB hasn't done me wrong yet and until I have reason to cancel I won't. I even stuck with BB through the time they sent everyone expired Befine products. I canceled in September because I didn't like their products anymore but no worries.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with whoever said people should be freaking themselves out about things. I'm sorry but freaking out about stuff on here and saying stuff is probably expired is usually how rumors get started. I would say if theres a concern address glossybox first and then say it.


Exactly. I have to hear it from the company. I don't trust a CS rep to tell me much of anything. When I was a CS rep I was the last to hear about anything and I would hardly think because a sample was given out in the past that they don't STILL hand them out. Let's keep rumors to ourselves until confirmed. Look on the moisturizer packet for an expiration date first.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a note, someone earlier in the thread said they had recently gotten a Le Metier sample packet and said it was a good size.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a note, someone earlier in the thread said they had recently gotten a Le Metier sample packet and said it was a good size.


 I'm not sure if you're referring to the foil that comes in this GlossyBox, but I was pretty happy with the amount that came with it.  I emptied the contents into a small sample jar I got from Nordstrom and there's enough to use sparingly for a couple of days.


----------



## nkjm (Jan 29, 2013)

so weird the VL lip stain looks like a lipstick...i have their regular stain and it's amahhhzing so I'm really hoping to get the VL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Def don't want more Tarte lip products bc I'm just not a fan. The blush looks meh but..we'll see.

Also on the topic of expired products, I think products can generally sit for a while especially if it's in tin foils. I keep looking up expiration info and everything that I've read pretty much says that if the product has not separated, grown mold, or smells weird, then chances are it's okay (not 100%). I recently received a Philosophy sample from Ulta that as soon as I opened, I KNEW it had gone bad...so...don't get too nervous y'all!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so weird the VL lip stain looks like a lipstick...i have their regular stain and it's amahhhzing so I'm really hoping to get the VL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Def don't want more Tarte lip products bc I'm just not a fan. The blush looks meh but..we'll see.
> 
> Also on the topic of expired products, I think products can generally sit for a while especially if it's in tin foils. I keep looking up expiration info and everything that I've read pretty much says that if the product has not separated, grown mold, or smells weird, then chances are it's okay (not 100%). I recently received a Philosophy sample from Ulta that as soon as I opened, I KNEW it had gone bad...so...don't get too nervous y'all!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh girl don't you know it! The Befine cleanser I got that was expired from BB smelled exactly like vomit! It was so bad!! I wasn't sure if it was supposed to smell like that but I thought it was a weird scent if it was!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh girl don't you know it! The Befine cleanser I got that was expired from BB smelled exactly like vomit! It was so bad!! I wasn't sure if it was supposed to smell like that but I thought it was a weird scent if it was!


 The cleanser wasn't expired.  It just smelled disgusting (and I can unfortunately report that it tasted even worse.  I *hate* super thin cleansers like that because they splash *everywhere*, and that inevitably means on my lips, which in turn means in my mouth).  The only thing that was expired was the moisturizer with SPF.  One big difference between Birchbox and Glossybox is that once Birchbox found out this was going on, they sent out email to everyone who had received that item in their boxes and gave us 100 points, which translated to $10.  They were proactive.  I hadn't even *noticed* the date on mine until their email alerted me to the fact that there was a potential problem.  With Glossybox, I find it impossible to believe that they would send out email.  I can totally believe that they will ignore email for two weeks and then dodge the issue with a totally-missing-the-point "We're sorry you didn't like your items!  Next month will be amazing!  xx"


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly. I have to hear it from the company. I don't trust a CS rep to tell me much of anything. When I was a CS rep I was the last to hear about anything and I would hardly think because a sample was given out in the past that they don't STILL hand them out. Let's keep rumors to ourselves until confirmed. Look on the moisturizer packet for an expiration date first.


 Expressing a worry or a concern is not the same as spreading a rumor.

I can't speak for other posters ... only myself ... when I say this... I don't post anything I can't back up with proof.  

I understand you are a loyal Glossybox patron ... and that is fine... for YOU ... and others...  I can respect that.  Granted, that being said, what is fine for you may not be fine for me  ... or somebody else for that matter.  

Also, I thought this forum was about being able to express an opinion, sharing information and trading advice.  My understanding is we are all entitled to our opinion ... even if somebody else doesn't like it.  

I think ... this has become too much of a drama.  I was just trying to provide information based on fact.  

I am sorry if this information upset ANYBODY ... that was not my intention.   

If you are interested in any information I receive from Tarte... please PM me and as soon as I get the email I will forward it to you.  Otherwise ... I am outta here.   

P.S.  About makeup being expired ... to be fair ... I know I have held on to makeup (way) past the expiration date.  I don't clean out my makeup drawers as often as I should.  I still think we, as consumers, should know what we are getting ... so we can make informed choices.  Being a smart consumer is a good thing. 

Peace, love and lots of Glittery things,

Jen


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Expressing a worry or a concern is not the same as spreading a rumor.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I would definitely inquire with GB then report back if you can. I'm just saying don't panic yet until you get confirmed 100% facts.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 29, 2013)

Agitated I still don't have a tracking number.

Will cancel the very second I get my hands on this box.

I keep hoping everytime I get home, my box would be there and its not.

I live in NY and one poster said they come from NJ. Really?!

Sad. This will be my first and only box from glossybox.

its driving us all crazy cuz no sub like this should be taking more than a month. people have expectations and they are not met. lots of disappointment.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 29, 2013)

Seriously? Why is it okay for you to continually post how happy you are with GB and how great your experience has been, but you feel like you can tell someone else to keep information to herself? These comments are not rumor. One comes from an employee of Tarte. Someone else mentioned that they had received certain packaging with a GWP a year ago. She can say that. These kind of discussions out the bad beauty box companies and help keep us all safe from harm and scam. If a mod deems something inappropriate, then she does her job and stops the discussion. No one else should do that.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. I have to hear it from the company. I don't trust a CS rep to tell me much of anything. When I was a CS rep I was the last to hear about anything and I would hardly think because a sample was given out in the past that they don't STILL hand them out. Let's keep rumors to ourselves until confirmed. Look on the moisturizer packet for an expiration date first.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got my tracking numbers for 2 shipments- they were sent out the same day... Praying for different boxes- dream would be cheek stain in one box and Vincent Longoointe in the other.... I think I'm asking too much...lol


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got 3 tracking numbers in my email, all boxes are at my post office


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Seriously? Why is it okay for you to continually post how happy you are with GB and how great your experience has been, but you feel like you can tell someone else to keep information to herself? These comments are not rumor. One comes from an employee of Tarte. Someone else mentioned that they had received certain packaging with a GWP a year ago. She can say that. These kind of discussions out the bad beauty box companies and help keep us all safe from harm and scam. If a mod deems something inappropriate, then she does her job and stops the discussion. No one else should do that.


 Agreed! No one said it was fact yet. We are speculating and this is a place to do so. This place should be a place we can share information and everyone is welcome to make their own conclusions.


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got tracking numbers for both my boxes....they're actually already at the post office and I'll be picking up tomorrow.  Anxious, but excited.  Hoping this doesn't turn out to be a scam because quite frankly their business practices seem shady.

On a positive note...anyone who had gotten the blush or lip items who is keeping and wants to do a swatch?  I'd love to see ahead of time so I know whether or not to trade!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 29, 2013)

Did you order three?



> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got 3 tracking numbers in my email, all boxes are at my post office


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2013)

I feel like a lot of these threads on the forum are getting really catty lately for some reason. On another note does anyones order still say payment success? I know when it says processed you have tracking.. But I just want to check and see if anyone else's still has payment success.


----------



## Inscape (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a lot of these threads on the forum are getting really catty lately for some reason. On another note does anyones order still say payment success? I know when it says processed you have tracking.. But I just want to check and see if anyone else's still has payment success.


 Mine still says payment success.


----------



## Jean1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah got my January box this afternoon, and I am missing one of the products featured on the card that was supposed to be included.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a lot of these threads on the forum are getting really catty lately for some reason. On another note does anyones order still say payment success? I know when it says processed you have tracking.. But I just want to check and see if anyone else's still has payment success.


 Mine does too! I'm hoping it will just show up!

Does anyone close to Iowa have a box yet? Or is it all still on the coast?


----------



## pride (Jan 29, 2013)

I got one tracking number out of four...and it was already delivered (checked with my friend who I sent it to). I haven't gotten mine yet though (box or shipping notice).


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got 3 tracking numbers in my email, all boxes are at my post office


 you got tracking? How???


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously? Why is it okay for you to continually post how happy you are with GB and how great your experience has been, but you feel like you can tell someone else to keep information to herself? These comments are not rumor. One comes from an employee of Tarte. Someone else mentioned that they had received certain packaging with a GWP a year ago. She can say that. These kind of discussions out the bad beauty box companies and help keep us all safe from harm and scam. If a mod deems something inappropriate, then she does her job and stops the discussion. No one else should do that.


It wasn't just that post. It was the others that were adding to the hysteria then who knows what the hell is going on because there are so many rumors and nothing is confirmed. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I don't think anyone is going to be harmed by a beauty subscription but it's good people are looking out for others. I am not trying to stop any discussion for the record, I just don't like when someone yells fire and there isn't one YET. I think I'll step away since this thread is killing my GB buzz. Hope everyone gets their boxes and enjoys them.


----------



## mandyb82 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got mine this afternoon too. Literally as I was opening it up, I got the shipping notice. Haha it looks like mine (at least) was shipped from NJ a week ago- I wonder why it took so long to get the tracking info? Anyways I'm semi pleased with the box. I've had a sub since last July and this is the first time they've totally dropped the ball. I have my sub until June, so hopefully things start turning around soon...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

Edited to add photos!  The links will take you to the company pages where I got the pictures.

Time to break out my Googlefu and visual aids!  I haven't done this for a while.  I'm very excited about this.  I am a bit of a packaging fan/nerd, so when it comes to limited edition collections, I pay attention.  Here is the tarte spring 2013 collection (the _allure_ award badge says 2011, but if you click on the link, it is the 2013 collection as identified in the banner below).  









This (based on packaging and product name) is the cheek tint that was apparently sent -- and based on reviews, it was a QVC exclusive product from spring 2011.  





Cosmetics companies simply do not reuse limited edition packaging like this, especially if it was packaging originally made for a specific retailer like QVC.  If tarte has done it for this particular product, it's the first time I've ever seen that happen, and since it's not even listed on their spring 2013 collection page, I'm going to trust the tarte CS rep who stated it's not part of their spring line and write off Glossybox as lying liars who lie and buy two-year-old discontinued stuff, especially since we just saw them do this with the Canadian box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

I sooo hope I get one of the lipsticks D: I really don't want the lip stains or the blush D: not that there's anything wrong w them, I just don't want em XD


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a lot of these threads on the forum are getting really catty lately for some reason. On another note does anyones order still say payment success? I know when it says processed you have tracking.. But I just want to check and see if anyone else's still has payment success.


 I agree with you a bit - I'm chalking it up to not-having-our-boxes-yet angst combined with GB-related frustration (at least on this thread). We're all free to express our opinions and such but my hope is that we still remain cordial with each other 




 

Also, my order(s) still say "payment success" and no tracking numbers here, yet.


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Time to break out my Googlefu and visual aids!  I haven't done this for a while.  I'm very excited about this.  I am a bit of a packaging fan/nerd, so when it comes to limited edition collections, I pay attention.  Here is the tarte spring 2013 collection.  This (based on packaging and product name) is the cheek tint that was apparently sent -- and based on reviews, it was a QVC exclusive product from spring 2011.  Cosmetics companies simply do not reuse limited edition packaging like this, especially if it was packaging originally made for a specific retailer like QVC.  If tarte has done it for this particular product, it's the first time I've ever seen that happen, and since it's not even listed on their spring 2013 collection page, I'm going to trust the tarte CS rep who stated it's not part of their spring line and write off Glossybox as lying liars who lie and buy two-year-old discontinued stuff, especially since we just saw them do this with the Canadian box.


 Aw Meags, I don't think the pics are showing up (and I love visual aids!). Can you try and re-post?


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sooo hope I get one of the lipsticks D: I really don't want the lip stains or the blush D: not that there's anything wrong w them, I just don't want em XD


 Well at least we have a good trade forum here on MUT! I'm not sure which product I would prefer yet.. I guess I'll have to wait and see what arrives lol.


----------



## mandyb82 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhh man. That is bad. Just bad....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought I was getting only one so I ordered a second gift box for $15. I came to realize when I was charged for the box that the Black Friday deal didn't cancel itself (some confusion on my part when looking on the "orders" page)... So i guess I'm getting 3.



> Did you order three?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well at least we have a good trade forum here on MUT! I'm not sure which product I would prefer yet.. I guess I'll have to wait and see what arrives lol.


 At least mhm ^^ I bet(HOPE)  someone won't want they Tarte if I get the VL XD



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw Meags, I don't think the pics are showing up (and I love visual aids!). Can you try and re-post?


 You have to click the links woman!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a lot of these threads on the forum are getting really catty lately for some reason. On another note does anyones order still say payment success? I know when it says processed you have tracking.. But I just want to check and see if anyone else's still has payment success.


 I got my tracking info this evening and it still says payment success on my account.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw Meags, I don't think the pics are showing up (and I love visual aids!). Can you try and re-post?


 Ack!  I posted them as links, not within the post!  I'm used to doing the links thing instead of pictures in another forum, so I'm a little rusty on how to do that here.  Give me a few minutes, and I'll figure out how to get those pictures in a post.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 29, 2013)

Apparently mine went out last Wednesday. I'm in Chicago so maybe a bunch of us midwesterners will have theirs tomorrow!



> you got tracking? How???


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to click the links woman!


 


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack!  I posted them as links, not within the post!  I'm used to doing the links thing instead of pictures in another forum, so I'm a little rusty on how to do that here.  Give me a few minutes, and I'll figure out how to get those pictures in a post.


 Oh heavens to Betsy.. Sorry about that - this was totally user error lol. For some reason I did not see the links lol! No worries about posting the pics in the post! I can click the links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Apparently mine went out last Wednesday. I'm in Chicago so maybe a bunch of us midwesterners will have theirs tomorrow!


 Awesome! I hope that means mine went out around the same time.


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm super excited for this box!  I rec'd the November box, then canceled for December, and rejoined for the January box.  I will be happy with either the blush or the lip stain.  I didnt sign up until this past Saturday though, but it does say I will recieve the January box.  I imagine I'll get it late.  Sample Society ships next week - I wonder which will get to me first?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heavens to Betsy.. Sorry about that - this was totally user error lol. For some reason I did not see the links lol! No worries about posting the pics in the post! I can click the links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Too late!  The post has been edited already!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, so I clicked on the QVC page for the blush and I'm seeing reviews through July 2012. Does this mean that the product was still being made last year? How are we getting that it has been discontinued since 2011? In words of many a grade school teacher, help me understand lol.


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too late!  The post has been edited already!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally appreciate it! I've been having all sorts of "duh" moments today.. Sheesh.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I clicked on the QVC page for the blush and I'm seeing reviews through July 2012. Does this mean that the product was still being made last year? How are we getting that it has been discontinued since 2011? In words of many a grade school teacher, help me understand lol.


 It was a spring 2011 collection, so I'm working under the assumption that it was only produced for that season since that's the whole point of seasonal collections like that.  It looks like you can still write a review for it today even though it's no longer available.  As a side note, there was also a duo that contained this cheek tint and a lip luster, and those reviews are all from the first half of 2011.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 29, 2013)

It didn't seem that way and some people said they would not post after that. The language was just so harsh. Maybe you did not realize....

BUT no one should leave the thread.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wasn't just that post. It was the others that were adding to the hysteria then who knows what the hell is going on because there are so many rumors and nothing is confirmed. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I don't think anyone is going to be harmed by a beauty subscription but it's good people are looking out for others. I am not trying to stop any discussion for the record, I just don't like when someone yells fire and there isn't one YET. I think I'll step away since this thread is killing my GB buzz. Hope everyone gets their boxes and enjoys them.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

> It wasn't just that post. It was the others that were adding to the hysteria then who knows what the hell is going on because there are so many rumors and nothing is confirmed. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I don't think anyone is going to be harmed by a beauty subscription but it's good people are looking out for others. I am not trying to stop any discussion for the record, I just don't like when someone yells fire and there isn't one YET. I think I'll step away since this thread is killing my GB buzz. Hope everyone gets their boxes and enjoys them.


 Definitely can see where you're comin from... The original post said what she had to say then after that there was more worried subscribers who added their opinion into it.. But it's so hard for some people to catch up with these threads and then we will have some ppl coming in reading just part of what is going on thinking.. WTF!?!?!? They're expired? Omg wtf GB.. Etcetc.. &amp; I definitely agree that some of the threads/forum are getting catty.. The site is growing and growing really fast and there's so much people that if one person says something then another person might take it the wrong way.. It happened to me and I didn't even know that I was being 'rude'.. I apologized and went on with my day but then there were people telling me good.. Go leave.. Etcetc.. &gt;.&lt; sigh anyways.. Let's all be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Can someone refresh my memory on where in your Glossybox account order thingie you can find the tracking number?  I am trying to determine if it is operator error or if it is not there!  If it helps my order page says payment success but nothing else!  Eeee!


----------



## pride (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory on where in your Glossybox account order thingie you can find the tracking number?  I am trying to determine if it is operator error or if it is not there!  If it helps my order page says payment success but nothing else!  Eeee!


 should be on the page with your orders. On my account, the one that has tracking says "Complete", all the others just say "Payment Success" and no tracking for any of them (though apparently a few have been delivered according to the friends I sent them to).


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 29, 2013)

> Omg wtf GB


 That should be the title of this thread lol


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Whew thanks!  I will keep my fingers crossed it shows up one of these days!  I mean they did say they will be sending tracking emails through Thursday.  Off to look up the meaning of "patience."



> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> should be on the page with your orders. On my account, the one that has tracking says "Complete", all the others just say "Payment Success" and no tracking for any of them (though apparently a few have been delivered according to the friends I sent them to).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

It's also hard to tell how someone feels or if they're being harsh etcetc through typing.. she already explained herself that she didn't mean in that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; yes no one should leave the thread!



> It didn't seem that way and some people said they would not post after that. The language was just so harsh. Maybe you did not realize.... BUT no one should leave the thread.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2013)

Well...finally got tracking today...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG WTF GB WHERE THE F* is everyone's box! Everyone is going crazy for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AHHHHHHHH hahah anyways, excuse me for that but I am getting impatient! I'm just too excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> That should be the title of this thread lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory on where in your Glossybox account order thingie you can find the tracking number?  I am trying to determine if it is operator error or if it is not there!  If it helps my order page says payment success but nothing else!  Eeee!


 Click on the "View Order" button to the right of "Payment Success."  On the far right hand side, under "SHIPPING METHOD," if tracking is available, it will be there.  Actually, now that I'm poking through my order history, if it just says "Payment Success," it doesn't look like tracking will be available.  I'm only finding it on lines that say "Complete."  It's really strange considering the fact that October just has "Payment Success" and no tracking, but I did get that box (it was the month when they never got around to loading my survey questions, and now I'm wondering if these two things are related).

ETA:  Simulpost!  I got distracted by the fact that not all of my previous boxes said "Complete" even though I know they were all delivered.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe whipping everyone into a frenzy is part of their plan?  Or maybe it is a sign of things to come.  They may be trying to go out with a bang, if they are close to folding or selling.

But the anticipation is soo hard!  Thank goodness Glinda and Theodora are coming to live at my house tomorrow and I just got my Jan BB today so I am probably good till      Friday!  Lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

You're so lucky that your UD palettes are coming tmw! Enjoy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Maybe whipping everyone into a frenzy is part of their plan? Â Or maybe it is a sign of things to come. Â They may be trying to go out with a bang, if they are close to folding or selling. But the anticipation is soo hard! Â Thank goodness Glinda and Theodora are coming to live at my house tomorrow and I just got my Jan BB today so I am probably good till Â  Â  Â Friday! Â Lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Apparently mine went out last Wednesday. I'm in Chicago so maybe a bunch of us midwesterners will have theirs tomorrow!


 Yay! I live in Iowa right over the IL boarder, so hopefully mine is close! Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow or thursday!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

WIll do!  Sorry we ordered around the same time and are on the same coast (just N vs S difference) and I am getting mine first!  I know you are excited about yours for your blog!  Are they expected soon?

Back to GB I just want to say I think we are lucky we have a community of like minded women who express themselves and look out for each other.  If the products are expired, bad, fradulant whatever the ladies here will a) let everyone know B) contact all the proper people c) go after them like dogs with bones!  So I hope everyone can say what they want to say and feel supported.  Like viccckyhoang said it is hard to determine someone's "tone" via keyboard!  (sorry viccckyhoang I was paraphrasing ish!  I suck at multi quoting!)



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're so lucky that your UD palettes are coming tmw! Enjoy them


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 29, 2013)

> Â Thank goodness Glinda and Theodora are coming to live at my house tomorrow and I just got my Jan BB today so I am probably good till Â  Â  Â Friday! Â Lol


 I just got the Theodora palette today. I'm so happy with it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Yay!  I can't wait!  Does it meet or exceed expectations?  And at least you have it to keep you busy/distract you from GB!



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got the Theodora palette today. I'm so happy with it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WIll do!  Sorry we ordered around the same time and are on the same coast (just N vs S difference) and I am getting mine first!  I know you are excited about yours for your blog!  Are they expected soon?
> 
> Back to GB I just want to say I think we are lucky we have a community of like minded women who express themselves and look out for each other.  If the products are expired, bad, fradulant whatever the ladies here will a) let everyone know B) contact all the proper people c) go after them like dogs with bones!  So I hope everyone can say what they want to say and feel supported.  Like viccckyhoang said it is hard to determine someone's "tone" via keyboard!  (sorry viccckyhoang I was paraphrasing ish!  I suck at multi quoting!)


 haha it's all good.. hopefully most of us will get the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we are indeed lucky to have a makeup community this big! i've seen other sites like these and it's WAAAAY worse with the catty-ness.. don't ask me for the sites please 'cause i don't remember what the URL was or were..

i just got the shipping notice today... =[ i'll probably be getting the palettes on Monday.. i'll tell you when I get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG WTF GB WHERE THE F* is everyone's box! Everyone is going crazy for it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

lucky gal ;] tell us what you get!! i just can't wait.. i'm not getting mad that it's taking forever but oh my my my myyyy... i want it already!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like mine should be here tomorrow or Thursday...and if it isn't I think my head will explode...


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got my tracking notice an hour ago. My box shipped on the 24th. I should have it in a few days. Can't wait!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  I can't wait!  Does it meet or exceed expectations?  And at least you have it to keep you busy/distract you from GB!


 It definitely exceeds expectations.  It's very functional and since I got left out of the red lipsticks in the GlossyBoxes, I am doubly excited about the lip color it comes with.  Overall, it's a nice reintroduction to UD.  I don't think I've used their products since I was a teenager.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm so I just got caught up on this thread and I'm kinda regretting re-subbing and I haven't even gotten the shipping notice yet :-/ I don't like the idea that GB might be getting samples from a third party (I know it's not confirmed). The blush looks like a lovely color, but I don't want a product that was released 2 years ago . Also, I know it's just a foil packet, but I think it's odd that the Le Metier de Beaute is being sent attached to a Neiman Marcus card. Neiman Marcus isn't sponsoring this box, and Le Metier de Beaute is sold at other places besides Neiman Marcus. This makes me think that these samples likely came from a third party. le sigh....I'm definitely cancelling my subscription after I get this box. The products _seem_ great, and that's what sucked me back in this month, but the questionable source of the products is what makes this box a no-go for me.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agitated I still don't have a tracking number.
> 
> ...


It is possible that they may ship the NY boxes a bit later.. but in my experience by tracking on MUT, NJ tends to receive theirs before CA (where I'm from). I would give it a couple days.

Sorry if this answer sounds out of place. I'm still going through like 50+ responses. I like to keep up. Not any advocating for them. I'm rather ticked off myself because this is the first time I've question the business practices of this company. There's so many things they are not doing efficiently for a "luxury brand".


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah...I'm not going to have a cow about the likely/possible 3rd party vendors, simply because after my free box next month, I'm unsubbing anyway, for several reasons. I've liked all of my boxes but there are just other companies I would rather support, or other uses for my $21 a month.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is possible that they may ship the NY boxes a bit later.. but in my experience by tracking on MUT, NJ tends to receive theirs before CA (where I'm from). I would give it a couple days.


 I'm in NY (Long Island) and I got my box yesterday.  I don't know if they send them out regionally or anything.  I think it's luck of the draw/your local Post Office efficiency.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah...I'm not going to have a cow about the likely/possible 3rd party vendors, simply because after my free box next month, I'm unsubbing anyway, for several reasons. I've liked all of my boxes but there are just other companies I would rather support, or other uses for my $21 a month.


I think I might have to as well. I've accumulated almost enough points for 2 boxes..

An insight was made about how we shouldn't get too crazy over a sub box. I can see the crazy, and it sucks that the canned responses from Glossybox and conflict "resolution" isn't remedying that. $21 is quite a bit for someone who doesn't have very much disposable income, even if the products are far exceeding that MSRP.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm hoping that GB sends the extra lip product in my box since I used a code when I bought this box. It seems they're not too good at honoring codes...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that GB sends the extra lip product in my box since I used a code when I bought this box. It seems they're not too good at honoring codes...


 im thinking the same thing!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lucky gal ;] tell us what you get!! i just can't wait.. i'm not getting mad that it's taking forever but oh my my my myyyy... i want it already!


 Let me know if your tracking updates if you get it. We should probably get ours around the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know if your tracking updates if you get it. We should probably get ours around the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 glossybox is sending me a free one this month..

"we will gladly send you a January box once we begin shipment".

so i won't be getting a tracking #.. =(


----------



## Freezymama (Jan 30, 2013)

I



> I feel like a lot of these threads on the forum are getting really catty lately for some reason. On another note does anyones order still say payment success? I know when it says processed you have tracking.. But I just want to check and see if anyone else's still has payment success.


 I do - what does that mean ?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack!  I posted them as links, not within the post!  I'm used to doing the links thing instead of pictures in another forum, so I'm a little rusty on how to do that here.  Give me a few minutes, and I'll figure out how to get those pictures in a post.


 reddit?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am supposed to get a free one, too, but I will believe it when I see it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


glossybox is sending me a free one this month..

"we will gladly send you a January box once we begin shipment".

so i won't be getting a tracking #.. =(


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 30, 2013)

2 boxes "out for delivery".... So Excited!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my box!

I got the Living Proof (which is what i wanted) and the Vincent Longo lipstain in Americana (which is also what i wanted!)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

> reddit?


 Oh, hell, no. Bpal.org.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is.

On my hand:





On my lips (forgive the sloppiness...I just woke up!) Also, it is much less shiny once it "sets":









Now, to find an occasion to wear red lips...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is.
> 
> ...


 Wear red lips anywhere...wear them to the grocery store!  That color looks good on ya.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

lol...well...I tend to stick with light tints on my lips for daily wear, because I make a mess of bold colors...I lick my lips and rub them together a lot and always end up with brighter colors smeared all over! lmao. But. Always up to a new challenge!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Love red on you... Rock those Red Lips Girl..You look Amazing!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love red on you... Rock those Red Lips Girl..You look Amazing!!!


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, that's not sheer at all! NICE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that GB sends the extra lip product in my box since I used a code when I bought this box. It seems they're not too good at honoring codes...


 Thanks for posting this, I completely forgot about that!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jan 30, 2013)

I asked Tarte about the cheek tint and it IS a March 2013 pre-release. It's being released to Ulta in an LE set.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I asked Tarte about the cheek tint and it IS a March 2013 pre-release. It's being released to Ulta in an LE set.


 *sigh* that's awesome! That was a close one! 

Girls that use the LIPS code...did you guys take a screenie? I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was almost certain I did and checked the computer and I have it there(Just in case...)


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* that's awesome! That was a close one!
> 
> Girls that use the LIPS code...did you guys take a screenie? I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was almost certain I did and checked the computer and I have it there(Just in case...)


 I didn't take one...didn't even stop to think about it.  If I get the extra lipstick...cool...if I don't, no big deal.  As long as I get my box, I'll be fine.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, gorgeous red and it looks really good on you.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is.
> 
> ...


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey ladies - whoever doesn't want the cheek stain, I'll be waiting in line to trade if I get one of the lip products! I had a glimmer of hope when someone said that the lip stains were sheer, but judging by those pictures of the lovely miss *yousoldtheworld*, there is NO way I can pull off a color like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I envy anyone who can rock those deep red lips! It must make you feel amazing.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Hey ladies - whoever doesn't want the cheek stain, I'll be waiting in line to trade if I get one of the lip products! I had a glimmer of hope when someone said that the lip stains were sheer, but judging by those pictures of the lovely miss *yousoldtheworld*, there is NO way I can pull off a color like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I envy anyone who can rock those deep red lips! It must make you feel amazing.Â


 Same here, I would love the cheek tint. I am so cool toned that I have never found a red that doesn't make me look like a clown. Sad for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies - whoever doesn't want the cheek stain, I'll be waiting in line to trade if I get one of the lip products! I had a glimmer of hope when someone said that the lip stains were sheer, but judging by those pictures of the lovely miss *yousoldtheworld*, there is NO way I can pull off a color like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I envy anyone who can rock those deep red lips! It must make you feel amazing.


 I know what you mean - I was hoping for a cheek stain, myself...BUT, the pictures I posted are with a couple of passes, I am betting one light coat would be sheer enough for you, and even more so if you used a lip brush! So if you don't find someone to trade with, all might not be lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

> Same here, I would love the cheek tint. I am so cool toned that I have never found a red that doesn't make me look like a clown. Sad for me.


 I found one. Unfortunately, it was twenty years ago, and it has been discontinued: EstÃ©e Lauder Regal Red. There was a Stendahl red that was amazing, too, but I can't remember the shade, and that was over twenty years ago, too. I tjink the company has gone out of business. I've since given up and embraced neon fuchsias/pinks.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks great on you! I rock lipstick everyday if I'm going somewhere like school.. NOT to work tho because my parents would be like 'Where are YOU going?' Hahah



> My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is. On my hand:
> 
> On my lips (forgive the sloppiness...I just woke up!) Also, it is much less shiny once it "sets":
> 
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Same here, I would love the cheek tint. I am so cool toned that I have never found a red that doesn't make me look like a clown. Sad for me.


 Blue based red lipstick for your cool tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> try it


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

The lipstick is AWESOME tho! If GB is gonna put out codes then they should offer it and give it to you!



> I didn't take one...didn't even stop to think about it. Â If I get the extra lipstick...cool...if I don't, no big deal. Â As long as I get my box, I'll be fine. Â


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Same here, I would love the cheek tint. I am so cool toned that I have never found a red that doesn't make me look like a clown. Sad for me.


 I always feel I look like a clown with bright red lipstick! I am so envious of those of you who pull it off and look great. Hoping I can trade for a cheek tint if I get a lip stain.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

They're pretty good with me so far.. Everything that they told me they'll sent they did so hopefully we will get our free boxes! 'Cause I'm really excited for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

You probably look great with a bright red lipstick! Maybe try wearing a sheer lipstick first and then building the opacity up?



> I always feel I look like a clown with bright red lipstick! I am so envious of those of you who pull it off and look great. Hoping I can trade for a cheek tint if I get a lip stain.


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know what you mean - I was hoping for a cheek stain, myself...BUT, the pictures I posted are with a couple of passes, I am betting one light coat would be sheer enough for you, and even more so if you used a lip brush! So if you don't find someone to trade with, all might not be lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not sure what it is - either my skin tone, or the fact that my eyes and hair are pretty light, but anything darker than a neutral pinkish-mauve looks terribly vulgar on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So fingers crossed for either getting the cheek stain, or someone to trade with! 

GAHHHH when is the box finally going to get here???


----------



## lmda (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* 

I asked Tarte about the cheek tint and it IS a March 2013 pre-release. It's being released to Ulta in an LE set.



That is good news. Feeling better about being lured back into Glossybox for "just one more month..."


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what it is - either my skin tone, or the fact that my eyes and hair are pretty light, but anything darker than a neutral pinkish-mauve looks terribly vulgar on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So fingers crossed for either getting the cheek stain, or someone to trade with!
> 
> GAHHHH when is the box finally going to get here???


 That's impossible! Try putting your hair in a bun. Wear some pearls a little blush NO eye make up and the red lip. Im sure you will look great!


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 30, 2013)

> You probably look great with a bright red lipstick! Maybe try wearing a sheer lipstick first and then building the opacity up?


 Good idea. I think I just need to wear it a few times to get used to seeing myself with brighter lip colors, as I usually have a neutral lip color and heavier eye makeup. Also, jazbot's advice for wearing light blush and no eye makeup is a good idea with red lips. Need to try this. Thanks for helping me break through my makeup comfort zone, lol!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 30, 2013)

The glossybox website is down. They've probably got ten zillion tracking numbers to enter. I discovered it because I just got an email with a survey offering me 100 glossy dots to complete and I can't do it because the site is down.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

I always thought I looked crazy in red/dark lipstick, until I started wearing pink/corals all the time. Now I wear reds all the time!


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's impossible! Try putting your hair in a bun. Wear some pearls a little blush NO eye make up and the red lip. Im sure you will look great!


 Aww, thank you for having faith in me, haha! It almost makes me want to give it another go.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The glossybox website is down. They've probably got ten zillion tracking numbers to enter. I discovered it because I just got an email with a survey offering me 100 glossy dots to complete and I can't do it because the site is down.


 Actually, it looks like they re-did the whole site. I can get on.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea.* I think I just need to wear it a few times to get used to seeing myself with brighter lip colors,* as I usually have a neutral lip color and heavier eye makeup. Also, jazbot's advice for wearing light blush and no eye makeup is a good idea with red lips. Need to try this. Thanks for helping me break through my makeup comfort zone, lol!


 YES, this!

I went through a no-makeup phase for a few years after I had kids and it took me a lot of... "practice days"... to get to where I don't feel like I look weird when I wear bold lipstick.  But I'm so glad I kept trying because I really love to wear red lips now!     Just put it on and wear it around the house for a while and see if that helps you get used to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

Glossybox is now mobile! Thank goodness lol


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

Actually, now they don't even show that I have any Glossydots and no option to redeem them (I have over 1,100) because I don't have an active subscription. I wonder if I purchase a 3 month subscription if they will show me my current Glossydots total.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW, you look amazing! That is a fantastic color on you and you have gorgeous lips (sorry, don't mean for that to sound as weird as it does. LOL)    I think you could wear that lipstick *anywhere* and not look overly made up, to be honest.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is.
> 
> ...


----------



## brio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The glossybox website is down. They've probably got ten zillion tracking numbers to enter. I discovered it because I just got an email with a survey offering me 100 glossy dots to complete and I can't do it because the site is down.


 Were you able to take that survey?  I got the email, the website was down when I clicked on the link.  Now the site is live again, but there doesn't seem to be a survey to take?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were you able to take that survey?  I got the email, the website was down when I clicked on the link.  Now the site is live again, but there doesn't seem to be a survey to take?


I wasn't able to take the survey either, and I just checked like a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were you able to take that survey?  I got the email, the website was down when I clicked on the link.  Now the site is live again, but there doesn't seem to be a survey to take?


 Yeah, I can't seem to take the survey anywhere. When I checked under "Surveys", nothing popped up either.

Has anyone from the Massachusetts/NH/RI area received their tracking number and/or their Glossybox yet? I've yet to receive either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I asked Tarte about the cheek tint and it IS a March 2013 pre-release. It's being released to Ulta in an LE set.


This makes me feel so much better! Now where is my box!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea. I think I just need to wear it a few times to get used to seeing myself with brighter lip colors, as I usually have a neutral lip color and heavier eye makeup. Also, jazbot's advice for wearing light blush and no eye makeup is a good idea with red lips. Need to try this. Thanks for helping me break through my makeup comfort zone, lol!


 yes when wearing a bold lip please don't go too crazy with eye makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well actually.. i know some ppl who do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I can't seem to take the survey anywhere. When I checked under "Surveys", nothing popped up either.
> 
> Has anyone from the Massachusetts/NH/RI area received their tracking number and/or their Glossybox yet? I've yet to receive either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm from New Hampshire and I've received nada.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The glossybox website is down. They've probably got ten zillion tracking numbers to enter. I discovered it because I just got an email with a survey offering me 100 glossy dots to complete and I can't do it because the site is down.


 I filled up the survey before they took the site down and only got 20 glossy dots...


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm from New Hampshire and I've received nada.


 MA here, same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 30, 2013)

Good news! I am usually on my phone for the internet, and their site was NOT user friendly at all


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good news! I am usually on my phone for the internet, and their site was NOT user friendly at all


 so that is good news? haha i was gonna try it out.. but now i'm not gonna waste my time with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too, it clearly said earn 100 points in the survey link but then I was only credited 20 points and all my other Glossydots disappeared!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 30, 2013)

No tracking number for me. No update on my glossybox page. WHY??????

Man, I was really hoping for a tracking number at the very least. Although, I haven't been home for two days, so maybe it's waiting for me there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were you able to take that survey?  I got the email, the website was down when I clicked on the link.  Now the site is live again, but there doesn't seem to be a survey to take?


 Nope. I log in and it says there are no surveys. Dear lord can they get it together?


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> I got the Living Proof (which is what i wanted) and the Vincent Longo lipstain in Americana (which is also what i wanted!)


 I got mine and got these 2 two!  Super excited, I've heard great things about this color!  Now waiting for my husband to pick up my other box (we're military...I shipped one to a P.O. and one to our house).


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Vincent Longo is in Americana which is a pretty neutral red IMO...not too warm or too cool. Tried to take a pic of it on, but thanks to my crappy camera and crappy lighting, it's photographing more orange than it really is.
> 
> ...


I was a little worried for myself, since I'd heard it had orange tones, but I think we have similar skin tone and that looks fantastic on you!  Wear it everywhere.  Buy yourself some flowers and smile like you have a secret.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh! I mean their old website! I haven't tried the new one yet.


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 30, 2013)

This box better be absolutely SPECTACULAR or else I am going to cancel once I get it - for $21 a month it really just isn't worth the customer service hassle - won't answer their phone or email (although I haven't tried Tweeting at them, I find that concerning if that is the easiest way to get hold of them). This is only my second month with them and have much better experiences with BB and Ipsy!


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, I would love the cheek tint. I am so cool toned that I have never found a red that doesn't make me look like a clown. Sad for me.


I'm actually pretty pale with cool tones as well.  I think her color once will work as a hint of color.  For a good red lipstick, I found that MAC Russian Red is a perfect blue red on me.  It was suggested time and again, I finally tried it, and I've been wearing it for years with many compliments.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh! I mean their old website! I haven't tried the new one yet.


 oh! HAHA i totally knew that.. time to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were you able to take that survey?  I got the email, the website was down when I clicked on the link.  Now the site is live again, but there doesn't seem to be a survey to take?


I just checked the website....I did receive the survey email, but no survey listed on my profile either :-S


----------



## zombielovrr (Jan 30, 2013)

PA is still without numbers. I think I'm getting 4 boxes XD. My boyfriend got me 2 for V-Day I gifted one to myself. Wheee!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 30, 2013)

still no tracking, and can't take the survey after they sent me an email about it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

No Glossybox today :-(....Coastal Scents 88 Ultra Shimmer Palette, yes....Glossybox, no lol


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't even get the email you guys are talking about.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW, you look amazing! That is a fantastic color on you and you have gorgeous lips (sorry, don't mean for that to sound as weird as it does. LOL)    I think you could wear that lipstick *anywhere* and not look overly made up, to be honest.


 Aww, thanks! (And doesn't sound weird at all, no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I think, as someone else said, it's just a matter of getting used to it! I'm so used to bold eyes and not doing much with my lips...gonna get brave one day this week and wear the red!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Jan 30, 2013)

I *think* I was able to complete the survey (after several tries because their site was down), but only received 20 points.  Ugh!  I kind of feel bad for the Glossybox staff...they just can't seem to get ahead! 

BTW - did anyone see/purchase the special GB available through Daily Candy this month?  I totally missed it. 

My question is, why in the WORLD would they try to run two high-demand boxes like the Man Repeller edition AND the Daily Candy edition at the same time??  Clearly, they are not staffed to keep up with the demand!


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 30, 2013)

I feel dumb for asking, but..... how do you know if a certain red is a "blue" red?


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, now they don't even show that I have any Glossydots and no option to redeem them (I have over 1,100) because I don't have an active subscription. I wonder if I purchase a 3 month subscription if they will show me my current Glossydots total.


 My total is not showing up either. I took a screenshot of the list, just in case they mess it up.

Does anyone know how many colors there are for the Vincent Longo lipstain? I have seen 3 so far.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't have the survey on my account either, and I did get the email about it. Weird. No tracking either!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb for asking, but..... how do you know if a certain red is a "blue" red?


Usually blue-based reds are cooler toned, with no yellow or orange hues in them.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

They are also releasing a valentine's day box: http://www.giltcity.com/national/glossybox?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=1117059&amp;utm_source=city&amp;utm_campaign=ME-531254910-boston&amp;utm_content=glossybox


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are also releasing a valentine's day box:
> 
> http://www.giltcity.com/national/glossybox?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=1117059&amp;utm_source=city&amp;utm_campaign=ME-531254910-boston&amp;utm_content=glossybox


Whaaaaat? :-D Is this for regular subscribers?!


----------



## Hootiehoo (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have the survey on my account either, and I did get the email about it. Weird. No tracking either!


 I wouldn't stress about it.  I was stupid enough do the survey twice and neither time did it go through.  For a lousy 20 points, it's not worth my time to re-do it again.  Thumbs up for your lame updated site, GB


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even get the email you guys are talking about.


 I didn't get an email either, but I was roaming through their website before they took it down and found the survey.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb for asking, but..... how do you know if a certain red is a "blue" red?


 
don't feel dumb!

blue based - deeper brighter red.. like a true red &lt;----- makes your teeth look whiter

warm tone - orangey red &lt;----- stay far away since you're fair skin and it will make your lips noticeable and POP out (but you can go for it if you're comfortable just make sure to balance it with some dark liner &amp; mascara for your eyes)

it's so hard to describe it but if you swatch it side by side then you can totally tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll try to take a pic for you!





which one is which?

Urban Decay's Revolution - Blue Based - Cool Tone

Mac's Chili - Warm Tone


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 30, 2013)

I was able to take the survey, but only got 20 Glossydots instead of the 100 they promised. :/. Got my tracking number last night, should have my box either today or tomorrow. It has been a loooong month dealing with Glossybox. Hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm getting really sad! All I want is a tracking number or for my box to miraculously show up and have exactly what I want in it. I guess beauty subs aren't the best for a gal who likes instant gratification! LOL


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a tracking number for either of my boxes! wahh


----------



## AMaas (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got my box in the mail!!! 

I received...

Estee Lauder Mascara (sample size)
Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum (sample size)
La Metier de Beaute Replenishing Daily Solution (foil packet)
Narciso Rodriguez for her EDT spray (sample spray)
OPI "Can't Let Go" Liquid Sand nail lacquer (full size, purple)
Sebastian Professional Potion 9 (travel size)
Tarte Achiote Cheek Tint (full size, compact)
 
Was hoping for the lip color, but overall it's a good box!


----------



## Briechen26 (Jan 30, 2013)

I finally cancelled my GB subscription. I am so disappointed in their customer service, shipping and crappy website!  I am moving on 1/31 and had them ship my box to the old address because I had no reason to think the box would come after the 31st! I tried to contact them to ask them if I could change the shipping address since it hadn't shipped yet and they never got back to me - SHOCKING!.  I cannot change it on the website for that box, only future ones, which doesn't really help. Now I have to bug the people that move in to try and get my stupid box. I don't care how great their box actually is (I did love it), I am fed up.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

oh and did anyone else notice that now I guess we are only getting 10 glossy dots per survey?!


----------



## Briechen26 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box in the mail!!!
> 
> ...


 Just curious, did you ever get a tracking number? I'm wondering if they are getting delivered without a tracking number on the website. I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh and did anyone else notice that now I guess we are only getting 10 glossy dots per survey?!






 they can't be serious!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh and did anyone else notice that now I guess we are only getting 10 glossy dots per survey?!


Arghhhhhh!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

February's box will be "International Style" themed. A thread has been started here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132536/glossybox-february-2013


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

they also just posted a comment on Facebook in response to someone asking about the survey email that you will only see the survey once you receive the tracking email!


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh and did anyone else notice that now I guess we are only getting 10 glossy dots per survey?!


 in that case, they need to make their surveys more like birchbox. Simple and quick. 10 glossydots in so not worth the time for their in-depth surveys. 20 wasn't even worth it to me either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> they also just posted a comment on Facebook in response to someone asking about the survey email that you will only see the survey once you receive the tracking email!


Which will be wheeeeeeeen? lol...hopefully soon!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> they also just posted a comment on Facebook in response to someone asking about the survey email that you will only see the survey once you receive the tracking email!


 Yay I've received NEITHER. 



 I clicked on the e-mail and it just referred me to my account page.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whaaaaat? :-D Is this for regular subscribers?!


 No, it is a special edition and is $45.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 30, 2013)

10 points per survey now!? Those surveys take so long to fill out! Not cool, Glossybox!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No, it is a special edition and is $45.


 The contents didn't look any different than leftovers from the regular box unless I'm missing something.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10 points per survey now!? Those surveys take so long to fill out! Not cool, Glossybox!


 Right? "We're going to give you 50 Glossydots because we are late! But now you receive half the Glossydots than before per survey." Sounds like a terrible trade off.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, it is a special edition and is $45.


Oh phooey lol XD


----------



## OiiO (Jan 30, 2013)

Did anybody else notice this fail when they click on "The Box"?

_"Is this what i am looking for? Short and keyword driven text to describe the product. Give users a feeling of: "I finally found"_


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

My conspiracy-a-go-go brain is looking at this change in points earned per survey and thinking that they are realizing people are hitting 1000 points, getting their free boxes, and bailing, so they're making it harder to get those free boxes.


----------



## wxhailey (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm so angry that now it is only 10 dots per survey. For 1000 points, that's 100 surveys, and at 5 products a box, it will take you 20 months just to get a free box! Insanity. What's the point? I'm relatively new to subscription boxes but why hasn't glossybox copied the birchbox points model yet? grrrr..


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 30, 2013)

> I'm actually pretty pale with cool tones as well.Â  I think her color once will work as a hint of color.Â  For a good red lipstick, I found that MAC Russian Red is a perfect blue red on me.Â  It was suggested time and again, I finally tried it, and I've been wearing it for years with many compliments.


 MAC Russian Red has been my go to lipstick for years- a while ago, I read that a lot of the anchor women on E! wear it because its universally flattering &amp; it looks great in pictures &amp; tv.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My conspiracy-a-go-go brain is looking at this change in points earned per survey and thinking that they are realizing people are hitting 1000 points, getting their free boxes, and bailing, so they're making it harder to get those free boxes.


 Especially with people ordering mulitiple gift boxes for themselves and getting to do double the surveys for the month.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are also releasing a valentine's day box:
> 
> http://www.giltcity.com/national/glossybox?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=1117059&amp;utm_source=city&amp;utm_campaign=ME-531254910-boston&amp;utm_content=glossybox


 $45? No thanks. I have no use for most of those products anyway. Nice for those who will use those things.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't even received my first box yet and I've gone ahead and cancelled. All I want is my box so I can put this behind me, and move on to Fancy Box.


----------



## mandyb82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else saw it on FB, but they just posted a response to the complaints about only getting 20GD instead of 100 for that survey. They said "Don't worry everyone - you will all be receiving 100 dots for filling out the survey. It was an error on our part. Will be fixed shortly! "


----------



## Emr410 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my boxes today. I got two of the same box, so now I have a cheek tint and potion 9 that I would be willing to trade for one of the lip products and the living proof. PM me if interested!


----------



## maclothier (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there already a thread about the Jewelmint/Glossybox subscription?  If so, I didn't see it.  What are your thoughts?  And...I'm still waiting on my box.  

http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/glossybox


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there already a thread about the Jewelmint/Glossybox subscription?  If so, I didn't see it.  What are your thoughts?  And...I'm still waiting on my box.
> 
> http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/glossybox


 Wow, they are all over the place! No wonder they couldn't get their shit together this month.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a little FYI...
> 
> ...


 What??

That's crazyness- I thought the US service at least had their SH1T together when it came to getting samples from the companies themselves.

On another note some people who got the Jan 2013 Canadian Glossybox ended up with a Prevage SPF 15 cream exp 01/2013.

I actually had that exact product a year ago in one of my first boxes...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

is it me or does it look like the cool red has a bit too much blue? maybe it's just me


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it me or does it look like the cool red has a bit too much blue? maybe it's just me


 As I understand it, cool reds do have blue - that is what makes them cool (blue is one of the cool colors: green, blue, purple). Warm reds have orange to make them warm, since orange is one of the warm colors (red, orange, yellow).


----------



## Auntboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I just got both my Glossyboxes and once again, they are identical. There is just no point in me ordering multiple boxes with this sub. I keep hoping I will get to try different products, but instead I always just get dupes. I got the box with the tarte cheek stain and the Sebastian Potion 9. One of them is missing the mascara and I don't think I am even going to try contacting CS about it. There are things I do like about Glossybox in concept - the sample sizes are so nice for the most part (2 full sized items!) but they just miss the mark a bit too often.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy moly...I don't know/couldn't tell ya if a lipstick is cool or warm...y'all are good.  If the color catches my eye and I think it looks good on me, I'll wear it.  Heck, I've probably gone out wearing a color that most people would think clashes with my skintone.  I'm such a terrible girl haha.  




  Maybe, just mayyyybe I should start paying more attention to things like that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it me or does it look like the cool red has a bit too much blue? maybe it's just me


 It looks extra blue because it's next to the orangey red.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy moly...I don't know/couldn't tell ya if a lipstick is cool or warm...y'all are good.  If the color catches my eye and I think it looks good on me, I'll wear it.  Heck, I've probably gone out wearing a color that most people would think clashes with my skintone.  I'm such a terrible girl haha.
> 
> ...


Its possible you have neutral undertones...I do and I feel blessed. I always got so confused trying to figure out if I was cool or warm until I figured it out lol.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got both my Glossyboxes and once again, they are identical. There is just no point in me ordering multiple boxes with this sub. I keep hoping I will get to try different products, but instead I always just get dupes. I got the box with the tarte cheek stain and the Sebastian Potion 9. One of them is missing the mascara and I don't think I am even going to try contacting CS about it. There are things I do like about Glossybox in concept - the sample sizes are so nice for the most part (2 full sized items!) but they just miss the mark a bit too often.


I was rather sad last month too. I order multiple boxes hoping, yeah, I'd get across the board most of the Dec product variations. I gifted two also.. Interesting thing (well, not), all the boxes shipped to me were identical, down to nail color AND tacky jewelmint ring. My giftees got the other variations I sought.

After this month, I'm just going cash out my points and abandon ship. There's no incentive to keep the subscription after switching it to 10pt/user unfriendly survey. I'll probably keep updated with the new threads and admire your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks extra blue because it's next to the orangey red.


 Good point I guess that's why XD



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As I understand it, cool reds do have blue - that is what makes them cool (blue is one of the cool colors: green, blue, purple). Warm reds have orange to make them warm, since orange is one of the warm colors (red, orange, yellow).


 yes I know it has blue lol, I meant it looked like A LOT of it.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got both my boxes today and they are identical as well. I'm getting rid off both of my cheek tints because they dont go with my dark complexion. If anyone has a blue undertone lipstain hit me up for a trade.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

The examples are from my lipstick collection and the closest that I found from what I was trying to say.. I would personally describe UD's revolution as a blue based red and MAC's Matte Chili a warm brick red. The shades aren't the same in no way but i was just trying to show cool and warm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> TBH, that is really a "True" red and an Orange. Not really a blue based red or an orange based red... These are the two Tarte colors from this box Blue/Cool Red on the left, and Orange/Warm red on the right


----------



## arendish (Jan 30, 2013)

I just took the survey, but it only gave me 20 Glossydots instead of the 100 the link said. I also have no tracking number and no box, so let's hope it just randomly shows up in my mailbox by the end of the week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took the survey, but it only gave me 20 Glossydots instead of the 100 the link said. I also have no tracking number and no box, so let's hope it just randomly shows up in my mailbox by the end of the week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think others are having the same issue. Looks like GB issued a comment on Facebook.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone received the actual Tarte Lipstick??


----------



## Babs (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was rather sad last month too. I order multiple boxes hoping, yeah, I'd get across the board most of the Dec product variations. I gifted two also.. Interesting thing (well, not), all the boxes shipped to me were identical, down to nail color AND tacky jewelmint ring. My giftees got the other variations I sought.
> ...


 Same with me! My giftee who live on the east coast got the shower oil and Zoya storm variation that I so badly wanted but the three I ordered for myself was the repeat with model co and oc8. Granted I got the most expensive variation, I gave everything away for the holidays instead. Lesson learned: One sub for me from now on.

I hope you can cash in your dots. My dots disappeared after the website revamp. Hopefully they get back to me on how to use them for Feb.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received the actual Tarte Lipstick??


 For some reason your question made laugh? Actual... as in the lipstick might not actually exist. Ha Ha!!

Although it is weird that no one seems to have received the tarte lipstick yet. I'm hoping to come home to my boxes but I know that's just wishful thinking!!!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same with me! My giftee who live on the east coast got the shower oil and Zoya storm variation that I so badly wanted but the three I ordered for myself was the repeat with model co and oc8. Granted I got the most expensive variation, I gave everything away for the holidays instead. Lesson learned: One sub for me from now on.
> 
> I hope you can cash in your dots. My dots disappeared after the website revamp. Hopefully they get back to me on how to use them for Feb.


 Mine hasn't disappeared, but might need to retally because my points (based on the log) are not reflecting the right amount. They gave 50pt/per late box. I believe I ordered 3 boxes, 2 are showing up on the log, but credited for 1. I'm a total sucker for ordering 3, but I will most likely gift the other boxes. I'm totally going get on their case since they reduced the value per survey. I need every last bit to get that second box to cash out since it probably isn't transferable.

Whenever they do site revamps, I feel like they make the site less user friendly. On the bright side though, logging in doesn't require clicking and hovering at the precise moment just to get the two boxes to stay in place. Otherwise, the print is smaller, and they chose a lighter-colored font (which also makes reading more difficult).

Oh man, I would have loved the oc8. My giftees also got the same combo!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 30, 2013)

No tracking number yet; getting impatient waiting for this first box LOL


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Briechen26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, did you ever get a tracking number? I'm wondering if they are getting delivered without a tracking number on the website. I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet.


 Mine's now showing a tracking link with a bunch of zeroes where the actual tracking number should be. And 10 points per survey?!? Augh!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's now showing a tracking link with a bunch of zeroes where the actual tracking number should be. And 10 points per survey?!? Augh!


I remember a previous month did that. They didn't correct, but another tracking (and I was following the thread for SDiegans) inferred when it was coming.

I really hope it's a typo, but it doesn't sound like a mistake. The coders coulda totally left the html for the description alone.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's now showing a tracking link with a bunch of zeroes where the actual tracking number should be.


 same here! ugh


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wxhailey (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally got my box (central PA) and I got the cheek stain. I'm so disappointed, especially because I was already a subscriber and didn't just buy from the advertisements (meaning I don't feel like they could use the 'we ran out' excuse .. you should have enough for at least your active subscribers ESPECIALLY if you are advertising item-by-item!) I know it's just one product, but since it was so heavily advertised, I was really excited for a lip color. I want to contact CS (because it is technically false advertising) but I know nothing will be done. I'll be following along if anyone hears anything or further contact with tarte is made ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 30, 2013)

I got 2 identical boxes also- the Vincent longo lip stain in cherry &amp; the living proof hair primer. I'd love to find someone to swap for the cheek stain and #9 hair product- then I have the best of all worlds. Is the cherry consider a blue tone red?


----------



## Babs (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't disappeared, but might need to retally because my points (based on the log) are not reflecting the right amount. They gave 50pt/per late box. I believe I ordered 3 boxes, 2 are showing up on the log, but credited for 1. I'm a total sucker for ordering 3, but I will most likely gift the other boxes. I'm totally going get on their case since they reduced the value per survey. I need every last bit to get that second box to cash out since it probably isn't transferable.
> 
> ...


 Oh you're right! The history is still there. Whew! 

Give me a PM if you want to trade for a OC8. My sept one still sits here brand spankin new and I like to use the UD matifying spray since I have a gallon of it (ok 4oz bottle).


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here! ugh


All zeros for me too!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you're right! The history is still there. Whew!
> 
> Give me a PM if you want to trade for a OC8. My sept one still sits here brand spankin new and I like to use the UD matifying spray since I have a gallon of it (ok 4oz bottle).


Sounds good! I'll ponder about that one, it seems not meant to be in Sept/Dec. lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 30, 2013)

Has ANYONE with 2 boxes ever got anything different?


----------



## Babs (Jan 30, 2013)

I got two boxes in oct but one was ordered later so I assume it was a different "batch" while all the other ones in Nov and Dec were exact dupes (aside from the color- if applicable).


----------



## Babs (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds good! I'll ponder about that one, it seems not meant to be in Sept/Dec. lol


 Yeah tell me about it. Imagine my disappointment when I got THREE. I had It coming. I was the first to point out the website content update and mentioned the repeats then prayed to the glossy gods that I will not get them. Then BAM... I cursed myself into getting just that.. times 3.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TBH, that is really a "True" red and an Orange.
> 
> ...


 If you're looking to get rid of the Cool red please let me know. I have a cheek stain I'm not really digging.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're looking to get rid of the Cool red please let me know. I have a cheek stain I'm not really digging.


 I think she swatched them at a store


----------



## amidea (Jan 30, 2013)

all 0s for me too... i''m hoping it'll be there when i get home tonight!  i'm hoping i get the cheek stain because i can't really do lip colors, so if anyone wants to trade if i get a lip product let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has ANYONE with 2 boxes ever got anything different?


I always get two and give one to my mom and last month she got the mark lipstick and the wella and I got the oscar blandi and the hairspray *both of which I gave to my mom*.


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone actually received a Tarte lipstick in their boxes?


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 30, 2013)

All zeros for the tracking number here, too. Jeez Louise GB!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All zeros for the tracking number here, too. Jeez Louise GB!


 For real, I was curious how they find the time to punch in all those zeros. Probably systematic... of course.

Oh they're not the only company that flubbed with the tracking. There was one month Ipsy/Myglam sent out 3 tracking emails, because the first one didn't have a number (placement holder), a blank one, and then the actual one. Thinking back, I think that bag came on the same day. Then again. we're dealing with something else here.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

For anyone concerned about the amount of GlossyDots they receive from the survey - I just took the survey and it said that you get 20 immediately and Glossybox will add the remaining 80 in a few days.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always get two and give one to my mom and last month she got the mark lipstick and the wella and I got the oscar blandi and the hairspray *both of which I gave to my mom*.


One of my rings were more studded than the others. I kid. But seriously, in the months that I had multiple boxes... all of my items were dups/identical. Down to color, scent, etc.

There were a couple theories. Meaganola made some good hypotheses over the course of the boxes why this may be. It could be the labeling and grouping the boxes together for the individual. Sucks that they don't have something in the system to identify, "hey she's already getting that box.".. "let's give her this other one instead".

However, guess that means I get to hoard them Electras. They made really nice gifts.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> One of my rings were more studded than the others. I kid. But seriously, in the months that I had multiple boxes... all of my items were dups/identical. Down to color, scent, etc. There were a couple theories. Meaganola made some good hypotheses over the course of the boxes why this may be. It could be the labeling and grouping the boxes together for the individual. Sucks that they don't have something in the system to identify, "hey she's already getting that box.".. "let's give her this other one instead". However, guess that means I get to hoard them Electras. They made really nice gifts.


 Idk what to do with my extra Electras! Sell? Trade? Anyone interested?


----------



## mermuse (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think this has been happening in the last few pages as much, but perhaps we could benefit from starting a "Glossybox complaints" thread to filter out a lot of the cs issues with other complaints.  Didn't we do that with another sub before?  I think that's one of the reasons this thread has become quite large.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 30, 2013)

Those threads don't work and tend to segment people



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think this has been happening in the last few pages as much, but perhaps we could benefit from starting a "Glossybox complaints" thread to filter out a lot of the cs issues with other complaints.  Didn't we do that with another sub before?  I think that's one of the reasons this thread has become quite large.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk what to do with my extra Electras! Sell? Trade? Anyone interested?


 What's Electra?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 30, 2013)

Was hoping I'd come home to my box... Nooopes. Nothing. My tracking also started showing up as 000 in the order info, no email yet. The question "did anyone actually got the tarte lipstick yet" made me burst out laughing on the train home. Haven't seen one yet!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk what to do with my extra Electras! Sell? Trade? Anyone interested?


You can probably sell them, they're no longer available on the Zoya website. I don't know if that makes them more valuable in that sense. haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

It really is a large thread because of that.. A mixture of complaints, confusion, concerns, and excitement all in one thread.. This thread is bound to have a couple of arguments here and there.. So it would be nice for a separate thread so this one can actually focus on the box itself with the contents and such  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I don't think this has been happening in the last few pages as much, but perhaps we could benefit from starting a "Glossybox complaints" thread to filter out a lot of the cs issues with other complaints.Â  Didn't we do that with another sub before?Â  I think that's one of the reasons this thread has become quite large.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk what to do with my extra Electras! Sell? Trade? Anyone interested?


 What's an Electra?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> You can probably sell them, they're no longer available on the Zoya website. I don't know if that makes them more valuable in that sense. haha


 I'll put them up on my blog sale then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Zoya's nailpolish in Electra that was in the Dec. box... Sorry not on topic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> What's an Electra?


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was hoping I'd come home to my box... Nooopes. Nothing. My tracking also started showing up as 000 in the order info, no email yet. The question "did anyone actually got the tarte lipstick yet" made me burst out laughing on the train home. Haven't seen one yet!


Hopefully at least one will pop up soon! It would suck if they did a complete substitution for the Tarte lipstick.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

GB would receive so much complaints.. Oh that would be a bad move on them cause I know a lot of girls who signed up just for tarte item even though it is an OR item!



> Hopefully at least one will pop up soon! It would suck if they did a complete substitution for the Tarte lipstick.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's an Electra?


 Electra is the silver bar glitter nail polish off the Zoya Ornates collection. The other shades are still available, with the exception of that one.

It was one of the 3 choices offered in the Dec glossybox. The others being Storm (black) and Ziv (gold).. though, in my opinion, I feel like 'Electra' would be more appropriate name for the gold and 'Ziv' for the silver (as it kinda sounds like silver).


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

I blame Glossybox for giving us a whole month to witch about their problems since most of us still haven't even gotten our products to talk about and the month ends tomorrow lol.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> GB would receive so much complaints.. Oh that would be a bad move on them cause I know a lot of girls who signed up just for tarte item even though it is an OR item!


me being one of them! i know i'm repeating myself but i'm a red lipstick nerd/hoarder/connoisseur (lol) and was really looking forward to a new red lip product frm a sub that's not a gloss! gahhh


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 30, 2013)

I ended up with the same things in each box. Would love to trade one of my Vincent Longo Americanas for a belle etoile. It seemed more berry hued.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I truly hope that you do get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> me being one of them! i know i'm repeating myself but i'm a red lipstick nerd/hoarder/connoisseur (lol) and was really looking forward to a new red lip product frm a sub that's not a gloss! gahhh


----------



## Delicia (Jan 30, 2013)

My box arrived! Surprising, as the tracking didn't update but what's new! I got the Vincent Longo lip stain in cherry- quick pic of the box below. Wishing for the cheek stain, but other than that, everything was all present and correct, thankfully!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 30, 2013)

Somehow Glossybox Canada sent me two replacement products.

The funny thing is they just emy ailed me last night and I said no Revlon, No Avon...no drugstore brands for my replacements.

Anything that is fresh and useable is fine....

Get to my mailbox, open my envelope and...............................REVLON TUSCAN SUN #478

So they sent me Revlon, ok I guess. And it is another old discontinued shade. Great!

My other product was a MNY Lipgloss-that seems fine. Had one in a box last fall-haven't used it yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 30, 2013)

No tracking, no box, no nothing here. I was hoping to come home to it the last few days, but no dice. I already cancelled for February. Hopefully they don't charge me so I don't have to deal with their CS!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw the preview of what's new... And i was guessing that you got the Tarte.. But you didnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(



> My box arrived! Surprising, as the tracking didn't update but what's new! I got the Vincent Longo lip stain in cherry- quick pic of the box below. Wishing for the cheek stain, but other than that, everything was all present and correct, thankfully!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Delicia (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw the preview of what's new... And i was guessing that you got the Tarte.. But you didnt
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's somehow that we wait so long that we feel we should just get this one lil thing that we want, just this one thingggg lol

Then we say, OH but I should be grateful all the pieces are there, so sit down and be satisfied haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes! Thankfully there was nothing missing or broken in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now waiting for my box! Haha



> I know right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's somehow that we wait so long that we feel we should just get this one lil thing that we want, just this one thingggg lol Then we say, OH but I should be grateful all the pieces are there, so sit down and be satisfied haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes! Thankfully there was nothing missing or broken in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now waiting for my box! Haha



> I know right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's somehow that we wait so long that we feel we should just get this one lil thing that we want, just this one thingggg lol Then we say, OH but I should be grateful all the pieces are there, so sit down and be satisfied haha


----------



## pride (Jan 30, 2013)

Both of the gift boxes I sent were received by the giftees, the one I sent my mom and mine aren't here yet! ahhhh I want to see what I get and I want to paint my nails! haha


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both of the gift boxes I sent were received by the giftees, the one I sent my mom and mine aren't here yet! ahhhh I want to see what I get and I want to paint my nails! haha


 Haha I want to paint my nails too! I keep waiting to paint them because I know that the day I paint them I'll get my box, so I'm just trying to wait it out.


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 30, 2013)

> I'll put them up on my blog sale then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you!


 I'll buy one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I truly hope that you do get one.


 Thanks hon! I hope you get what you want as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> I'll buy one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'll give you the price and I can ship it out tmw! (Unless you want to look at my blog sale first since I'm working on it!) WHOOPS.. I thought that I was talking about my BB CREAMS.. Hahaha fail! i only have the full size Electra!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not super picky but i'm eyeing the Tarte lipstick that anybody has yet to receive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i'm not tripping if I get the other lip product or cheek product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just as long as I get my box!



> Thanks hon! I hope you get what you want as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully the Tarte lippies are coming to the west coast!

As far as the new GB site, logged in did survey got 20 points, checked tracking all 0000s!  Why Glossybox?  Oh and my Glossydots were still on my account-Whew!



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not super picky but i'm eyeing the Tarte lipstick that anybody has yet to receive
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 30, 2013)

No box or tracking info. Super bummed...


----------



## Emr410 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still looking for someone to trade my tarte cheek tint and number 9 for one of the lip products and the living proof. It seems a lot of people got multiple boxes and most got duplicates. I wonder if they ship by geographic area, so the labels are pasted based on locations to batches of the same box. Just a thought.


----------



## wxhailey (Jan 30, 2013)

With the gold from last month and this month's purple, someone could do some pretty cool Mardi Gras nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I quickly tried out the 'liquid sand' polish when I got my box this evening and while I'm not a huge fan (I don't like textured polishes because they're so hard to take off!) I can definitely see the potential...


----------



## pride (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still looking for someone to trade my tarte cheek tint and number 9 for one of the lip products and the living proof. It seems a lot of people got multiple boxes and most got duplicates. I wonder if they ship by geographic area, so the labels are pasted based on locations to batches of the same box. Just a thought.


 I wondered that too, but my mom and and one of the friends I gifted live like 20 minutes apart! and the box to my mom was ordered earlier, too, so I just...don't have any clue what they're doing or how.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll give you the price and I can ship it out tmw! (Unless you want to look at my blog sale first since I'm working on it!)
> 
> WHOOPS.. I thought that I was talking about my BB CREAMS.. Hahaha fail! i only have the full size Electra!


 Hurry up and put it up lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll try! Tmw I'm gonna build a wooden nail polish rack and the ikea alex 9 drawer with my bf.. Im seriously gonna try to post it up before Sunday Night!



> Hurry up and put it up lol


----------



## AMaas (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Briechen26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, did you ever get a tracking number? I'm wondering if they are getting delivered without a tracking number on the website. I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet.


I did get a tracking number on 1/29.  I'm in the Southeast, so I don't think the shipping took very long.


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 30, 2013)

> I'll give you the price and I can ship it out tmw! (Unless you want to look at my blog sale first since I'm working on it!) WHOOPS.. I thought that I was talking about my BB CREAMS.. Hahaha fail! i only have the full size Electra!


 Are you selling the polish? I think it's sooo pretty!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Are you selling the polish? I think it's sooo pretty!


 I am selling the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have 2!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't believe how slow the shipping is! My box was shipped on the 22 and I still don't have it, maybe I'll get it tomorrow, since due to snow we didn't get mail today. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 30, 2013)

I finally got a tracking number but it's just a bunch of zeros. 

This will be my first Glossybox (the man repeller collaboration is what got me) and I am already not impressed with this company.

Reading some of the CS complaints in this thread make me happy I signed up with a temporary card number so they can't keep charging me when my sub is up.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like your Mardi Gras idea! i think I'm going to be sporting that look in a couple weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With the gold from last month and this month's purple, someone could do some pretty cool Mardi Gras nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I quickly tried out the 'liquid sand' polish when I got my box this evening and while I'm not a huge fan (I don't like textured polishes because they're so hard to take off!) I can definitely see the potential...


 Yup. All 3 boxes were the same. The only variation was the color of the Vincent Longo Lip stain.  I got Cherry, Belle Etoile and Americana. I got the living proof hair primer, and I much prefer that over Sebastian Potion #9 which is a hair smoother, and I wouldn't have any use for it with my fine, limp locks. 

Where are these Tarte lipsticks they were taking about?  I hope alot of them end up on the trade boards- I would love to get my hands on one or two..


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a tracking number but it's just a bunch of zeros.
> 
> ...


I had that too, but I played around with it and I figured out how to work it! Copy your order number and then click on the zeros. Then erase the zeros and put in the order number. It should come up with tracking. Or at least it did for me!


----------



## Mary322 (Jan 30, 2013)

At January 30 and still no January box. One more day to get the January box actually in January, guess I have to wait and see....


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had that too, but I played around with it and I figured out how to work it! Copy your order number and then click on the zeros. Then erase the zeros and put in the order number. It should come up with tracking. Or at least it did for me!


 I just tried and it didn't work.

But I'm glad it worked for you.

I suspect that since I am a new subscriber and on the west coast, I will be one of the last shipped.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow!  Nice detective work!  Just tried this and it totally worked!  Mine left Sparks NV today (last stop before San Diego) and hopefully I will have it by Saturday!  Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had that too, but I played around with it and I figured out how to work it! Copy your order number and then click on the zeros. Then erase the zeros and put in the order number. It should come up with tracking. Or at least it did for me!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  Nice detective work!  Just tried this and it totally worked!  Mine left Sparks NV today (last stop before San Diego) and hopefully I will have it by Saturday!  Thank you!


You're welcome! You're so lucky. I won't get mine until the 5th of Feb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww that's too bad! Maybe it will show up early?  Mine says delivery between 2/1-2/5 but I have been getting Glossyboxes long enough to know how long it takes it between destinations!



> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome! You're so lucky. I won't get mine until the 5th of Feb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't think I was going to get mine in January but I got lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wasn't sure how much I would like the polish on all fingers especially the idea of removing it. I dug around and found a bottle of Zoya Savita which is pretty close in color and is a matte velvet. I painted the Zoya on all but my middle finger and put the OPI on my middle finger. I think it turned out pretty well. I tried to take a picture, but my phone kept taking blurry pics :/


----------



## amidea (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had that too, but I played around with it and I figured out how to work it! Copy your order number and then click on the zeros. Then erase the zeros and put in the order number. It should come up with tracking. Or at least it did for me!


 thanks for the tip!  i just tried and mine worked but it was only picked up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> two packages come up though... is that normal?  i wonder if it's the blush (i used that blush code with this box) but i just assumed they would toss it into my box but now that i think about it it might be easier to just send it separately.  i momentarily had a vision of two glossyboxes


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 30, 2013)

Gahhh my boxes are literally one town over from me.. Walking distance close.. But it's not scheduled to be delivered until Feb. 4th. So close yet so far away. Keeping my fingers crossed for a nice surprise before the weekend.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Knowing Glossybox it is not ourside the realm of possibility!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the tip!  i just tried and mine worked but it was only picked up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> two packages come up though... is that normal?  i wonder if it's the blush (i used that blush code with this box) but i just assumed they would toss it into my box but now that i think about it it might be easier to just send it separately.  i momentarily had a vision of two glossyboxes


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had that too, but I played around with it and I figured out how to work it! Copy your order number and then click on the zeros. Then erase the zeros and put in the order number. It should come up with tracking. Or at least it did for me!


  Are you Nancy Drew?  Very nice!  Mine is supposed to arrive by Friday!!  Thanks.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww that's too bad! Maybe it will show up early?  Mine says delivery between 2/1-2/5 but I have been getting Glossyboxes long enough to know how long it takes it between destinations!


I hope I get it early!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 30, 2013)

I've noticed in this thread &amp; on instagram that the people who received the living proof item also Rec'd the Vincent Longo lip stain and people who rec'd the Potion #9 rec'd the tarte cheek tint. Wonder if that's a coincedence or intentional. Haven't seen any of the tarte lip products anywhere. And still no tracking! UGH!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 30, 2013)

> Wow! Â Nice detective work! Â Just tried this and it totally worked! Â Mine left Sparks NV today (last stop before San Diego) and hopefully I will have it by Saturday! Â Thank you!


Hope my boxes are traveling with yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too!  I can't wait to see what we get!  







> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hope my boxes are traveling with yours!


----------



## pride (Jan 30, 2013)

Noooo I just tried the shipping notice trick posted and mine only entered the system today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I the only one the shipping notice trick does not work for??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( I guess they did not even ship it yet and I am in the NW so at least another week for the box, crazyyyy


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine isn't in there at all yet, but the one I ordered for a fellow forumite is, so I know the trick works on my account. Just not for *my* box. I really wanted to have my box in my hands before cutting bait on this sub just to make sure I got the box, but I might just have to bail before they charge and hope for the best. ETA: While I'm in the Pacific Northwest, the other box is going to somewhere in the Midwest (I can't remember exactly where). That probably has something to do with the delay. So annoying.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

I still have 00000000000000000000s.  Bah.  Slothmail.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 30, 2013)

oooh! I found something that makes the nail polish look soo much better.. a topcoat.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, just saw the trick for the 00000s, and it worked.  Mine say delivery between 2/1 and 2/4.  Only entered in today, which is... annoying.  

I have two boxes - regular and a gifty.  They are traveling 4 minutes apart.  Entered 4 minutes apart, departed 4 minutes apart.  I do not think this bodes well for the uniqueness of their contents...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the polish...the matte sparkle finish is different and I really like it! I would like more matte polishes...textured ones, too.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

I am excited to try this one/textured polishes in general.  I keep eyeing the OPI Mariah Carey "sand" finish ones but have not yet purchased them!  I just worry about with the matte and sparkles picking up a lot of fuzz/lint since it is winter!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the polish...the matte sparkle finish is different and I really like it! I would like more matte polishes...textured ones, too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't had that issue with it and I've had it on since this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's textured, but not THAT textured. And, my polish always chips within hours and this is lasting me, hasn't chipped at all and I worked all day! Pretty impressed with it!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am excited to try this one/textured polishes in general.  I keep eyeing the OPI Mariah Carey "sand" finish ones but have not yet purchased them!  I just worry about with the matte and sparkles picking up a lot of fuzz/lint since it is winter!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to hear!  I am excited to try it!  I just thought with wearing gloves and mittens and what not it may "catch" stuff!  I am excited to see the color in person as swatches are nice but so hard to determine the color/aka how will it look on me?



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had that issue with it and I've had it on since this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's textured, but not THAT textured. And, my polish always chips within hours and this is lasting me, hasn't chipped at all and I worked all day! Pretty impressed with it!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

As far as removal goes, if you don't want to do the foil method and don't want to mess with making your own peel-off base coat, essence has a new peel-off base coat for three bucks! I tried it yesterday with three coats of glitter and one coat of top coat. It doesn't peel off in one strip, but it does come off completely. I'll be using it for this stuff, too.


----------



## pride (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, just saw the trick for the 00000s, and it worked.  Mine say delivery between 2/1 and 2/4.  Only entered in today, which is... annoying.
> 
> I have two boxes - regular and a gifty.  They are traveling 4 minutes apart.  Entered 4 minutes apart, departed 4 minutes apart.  I do not think this bodes well for the uniqueness of their contents...


 Yikes, just checked mine, too -- exact time to the minute. well...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

I wore gloves tonight on my walk home from work and no lint, so hopefully you won't have the issue either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to hear!  I am excited to try it!  I just thought with wearing gloves and mittens and what not it may "catch" stuff!  I am excited to see the color in person as swatches are nice but so hard to determine the color/aka how will it look on me?
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

My order status on their webpage says Complete....what does that mean??? I have no tracking info :-/


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 31, 2013)

> My order status on their webpage says Complete....what does that mean??? I have no tracking info :-/ [/quot It means your order shipped. .. not many people have tracking yet.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order status on their webpage says Complete....what does that mean??? I have no tracking info :-/
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 31, 2013)

About the polish- I know it's me.  the texturized matte look reminds me of all the times I painted my nails and touched them to fabric or something and ruined them.  I like all the glittery goodness, which I was surprised of for it being a matte polish.


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 31, 2013)

Did anyone get the Mark lipclick last month, in petal? &amp; just so happen to not want it? I know I'm late.. Was going to post on December thread, but doesn't look like anyone's been on recently..


----------



## UneVieChic (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the polish...the matte sparkle finish is different and I really like it! I would like more matte polishes...textured ones, too.


Good to hear!  I haven't tried it yet.  I love purple, but figured there was no way I'd finish two bottles anytime (I'm a mama to a 1 year old....I rarely have time to do my nails anymore)....so when I opened my second box at a mama's meeting, a girlfriend said she liked purple nail polish and I instantly just handed it over to her.  I have to say, getting 2 identical boxes has made gifting easy!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Did anyone get the Mark lipclick last month, in petal? &amp; just so happen to not want it? I know I'm late.. Was going to post on December thread, but doesn't look like anyone's been on recently..


 Check the trade thread. I've seen a lot of them up for trade.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 31, 2013)

Now that I have my shipping tracker, how do I cancel? I've been trying to find the cancel button.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so angry that now it is only 10 dots per survey. For 1000 points, that's 100 surveys, and at 5 products a box, it will take you 20 months just to get a free box! Insanity. What's the point? I'm relatively new to subscription boxes but why hasn't glossybox copied the birchbox points model yet? grrrr..


 This!! Doing ALL the surveys for 10 months is already a pretty big commitment. Now they want people to be subscribed for almost two years JUST for ONE box?!? (This is considerating that most people only get one box per month.) ARGHH..!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TamSumner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get the Mark lipclick last month, in petal? &amp; just so happen to not want it? I know I'm late.. Was going to post on December thread, but doesn't look like anyone's been on recently..


 i have an extra one that i'll be putting up on my blog sale :] you're just in luck since you wanted electra too!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 31, 2013)

I found out how to cancel the box. Here are the instructions for those who want to cancel too. It looks like you have to cancel before the first of the month.

"How do cancel my subscription?

To cancel your subscription please log into your account and click on â€œRecurring Profilesâ€ on the left hand side and then â€œMonthly Subscriptionâ€. On the bottom right of the page, you will be able to cancel your GLOSSYBOX subscription. Please be sure to cancel your subscription by the 1st of the month to ensure you are not charged for the next Box."


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone posted about the Mardi Gras nail idea a little while back and this is exactly what I plan on doing if my box decides to arrive before Mardi Gras  I'm planning on using the purple polish from this box and the Nailtini Millionaire (gold glitter and green bar glitter). It's going to be just flashy enough!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 31, 2013)

Still no shipping email for me. Boohoo.....:-(


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

I still haven't received a shipping email either, but I used the trick to paste my Order number into the tracking box via the link from the Glossybox website and it came up like this. Did anyone else have it come up to say 2 packages? Mine gives me tracking information for a Package 1 and a Package 2:





ETA: I did not order any extra boxes or use any promo codes to get a blush or lipstick or whatever added either. They promised my COSMO code would give me February's box for free, but now I'm suspicious that they might be sending me two January boxes instead.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

> I still haven't received a shipping email either, but I used the trick to paste my Order number into the tracking box via the link from the Glossybox website and it came up like this. Did anyone else have it come up to say 2 packages? Mine gives me tracking information for a Package 1 and a Package 2:
> 
> ETA: I did not order any extra boxes or use any promo codes to get a blush or lipstick or whatever added either. They promised my COSMO code would give me February's box for free, but now I'm suspicious that they might be sending me two January boxes instead. :blink:


 Wait, what is this trick?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, what is this trick?


 Sign into your Glossybox and go to orders, copy the Order number of your January box. Click View Order then click the Tracking ID link that is all 0's and paste your order number where it says tracking number (deleting all the 0's that are there).


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have it come up to say 2 packages? Mine gives me tracking information for a Package 1 and a Package 2:


 I'm getting the same thing - must be (yet another) glitch in the system.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same thing - must be (yet another) glitch in the system.


 Probably. It's weird though because each package has its own tracking number that I then went and entered into the usps site and they have different timelines but are both set to be delivered to me by Monday.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as removal goes, if you don't want to do the foil method and don't want to mess with making your own peel-off base coat, essence has a new peel-off base coat for three bucks! I tried it yesterday with three coats of glitter and one coat of top coat. It doesn't peel off in one strip, but it does come off completely. I'll be using it for this stuff, too.


 Elmers glue! I haven't tried it yet but I heard it's an amazing base for glitter polishes.

And it just peels off.

No joke!!!!

Google it, there are a bunch of blogs/articles about it!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2013)

> Elmers glue! I haven't tried it yet but I heard it's an amazing base for glitter polishes. And it just peels off. No joke!!!! Google it, there are a bunch of blogs/articles about it!


 That would be the make-your-own thing I mentioned. I would have needed an empty polish bottle and glue, neither of which I had, but this stuff was right there and cheap, so I gave it a shot.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

This worked for me too



> I had that too, but I played around with it and I figured out how to work it! Copy your order number and then click on the zeros. Then erase the zeros and put in the order number. It should come up with tracking. Or at least it did for me!


 This worked for me!! There are not one but two packages showing up and they are both listed as "departed newgistics" yesterday. Am I getting 2 packages???? :&gt; probably just some error, I'm not counting on it LOL


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's now showing a tracking link with a bunch of zeroes where the actual tracking number should be. And 10 points per survey?!? Augh!


 Mine is showng up with a bunch of zeros too!! I want my box!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

Also, sorry for the double post (I'm on my phone) package 1 was picked up by the shipping partner on JAN 18!!!!! Wtf? Box 2 was picked up on Jan 25. Maybe we're all getting 2 boxes indeed... Whoops :&gt; ricarlav, try the trick a few posts above!!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 31, 2013)

I ordered two of these boxes this month (My regular sub + 1 $15 box). I checked my tracking info out from the trick that someone else posted a little earlier. When I put in each of my order numbers, two packages are shown for EACH order. AND. Each one has a different USPS tracking number. So I have 4 different tracking numbers!! I put them all into the USPS tracking site and they all say "Departed Partner Shipping Facility" in Elizabethport, NJ (I live in NY). So I wonder if I will be getting 4 boxes?! any thoughts?


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also, sorry for the double post (I'm on my phone) package 1 was picked up by the shipping partner on JAN 18!!!!! Wtf? Box 2 was picked up on Jan 25. Maybe we're all getting 2 boxes indeed... Whoops :&gt;
> 
> ricarlav, try the trick a few posts above!!


 Thanks Katie, I did try the trick and I am PISSED, Look what I found, I'm not due to get my box until between 02/06-02/08!!!! I ordered this box on DECEMBER 27!! Did they purposely wait until the 30th to send California??

 
 
Tracking Number
420944039102927004262946772373
Reference Number
100097795
Status
Departed
Destination
San Mateo, CA 944031169
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Non First Class DelCon Only
*Estimated Delivery Date*
*02/06/13-02/08/13*
Date Time Description Location 1/30/2013 02:03 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/30/2013 07:06 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206


----------



## delizabeth (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

I recently won a December box from a giveaway through Physique 57's facebook page.. I never got one! SO, i emailed P57 , and they said I would be getting the January box instead. I am hoping it actually arrives,, and that I like it. I have read through all the issue people have and am not sure if I will be subscribing to this monthly now. I am a SAHM on a limited budget, so Billing, and shipping issues scare me! 

I really also hope I get the Lipstick or stain! If not I suppose as a winner of the box I cannot be choosy! I never received shipping or order number as I was promised, BUT am hopeful it gets here ASAP!! You all have made me super antsy (in a good way)


----------



## BagLady (Jan 31, 2013)

I was finally able to look up my tracking and it shows that the electronic info was received last night which means my boxes haven't even technically shipped yet. So frustrating. I live in Jersey and even though the boxes ship from only a few towns over, it will probably take a week to get to me.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 31, 2013)

My Quote and Reply won't work.. Where do you buy Essence (sp?) brand at? That new base sounds cool.. Or if I do the Elmer's version, how do you make sure the brush/jar are cleaned? I have an old Seche Vite topcoat that is 2/3 used and the formula has thickened some and it's not usable but I haven't thrown it away (who knows why haha).


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

I looked at both of my packages (I should only be expecting 1, but if you look at my post above my tracking on Glossybox's website shows 2 packages) and so the tracking numbers when ran through the USPS website show that the first step of the process - "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" - happened on the 18th for one package and the 25th for the second, and they both "Departed Shipping Partner Facility" in Elizabethport, NJ yesterday. So it most definitely seems like there are two packages coming my way and perhaps to others who have posted that their's also shows 2 packages. I still haven't received a tracking email from Glossybox though.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Quote and Reply won't work.. Where do you buy Essence (sp?) brand at? That new base sounds cool..


 I've seen Essence products in Ulta.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2013)

> I've seen Essence products in Ulta.


 I found it at a Pacific Northwest store called Fred Meyer, but only at one so far (it's kind if like a regional spin on Target, but with a focus on groceries rather than general merchandise. they're now owned by Kroger, in case that helps). it's a brand new product, and it can take a few weeks for the new stuff to get completely rolled out to all stores. But it was in the standard non-limited edition section, so it's not going to be out for a month or so and then be gone.


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at both of my packages (I should only be expecting 1, but if you look at my post above my tracking on Glossybox's website shows 2 packages) and so the tracking numbers when ran through the USPS website show that the first step of the process - "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" - happened on the 18th for one package and the 25th for the second, and they both "Departed Shipping Partner Facility" in Elizabethport, NJ yesterday.


 Hmm, same exact thing here. I wonder what's going on? In any case, I'm not getting my hopes up too high - let's all remember that this _is_ Glossybox we're dealing with.


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 31, 2013)

Still no tracking yet for me.. Not even "0's" on the web site.. tried to cancel my subscription before the next box was charged &amp; at the very last step, it told me the site was temporarily down "getting more glossy".. WTH!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well...I cancelled my account last night but have yet to receive any type of tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't want to be charge for February on the 1st...now I don't even know if they will be sending out a January box.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Quote and Reply won't work.. Where do you buy Essence (sp?) brand at? That new base sounds cool..
> 
> Or if I do the Elmer's version, how do you make sure the brush/jar are cleaned? I have an old Seche Vite topcoat that is 2/3 used and the formula has thickened some and it's not usable but I haven't thrown it away (who knows why haha).


 I do the Elmer's version quite frequently. What I do is buy the cheap little craft paintbrushes (like the ones you would use as a kid) at the dollar store - you can get a whole package of different sizes for a dollar - and when I'm going to use it for a manicure, I squueze a bunch of the glue on a paper plate, use one of the brushes to paint the basecoat on my nails, and then throw away the plate and the brush. I guess you could wash the brush and use it again, but since they're so cheap I just throw them out. Works great for me. I don't find the brushes to be an issue to use since it's not like I'm using them to paint color and it needs to perfect.


----------



## Briechen26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow thanks! That worked   Mine is still in Indiana :-( It says est delivery 2/1-2/5. Since I'm in California, I'm guessing more like 2/5.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 31, 2013)

I just checked the glossybox shipping page with the order number trick again and it just came up with in transit no other details what does this mean? That it just shipped??


----------



## BagLady (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just checked the glossybox shipping page with the order number trick again and it just came up with in transit no other details what does this mean? That it just shipped??


 Probably. that's what mine shows.

You can also try using that tracking # on the USps site too to see if it shows any more details.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as removal goes, if you don't want to do the foil method and don't want to mess with making your own peel-off base coat, essence has a new peel-off base coat for three bucks! I tried it yesterday with three coats of glitter and one coat of top coat. It doesn't peel off in one strip, but it does come off completely. I'll be using it for this stuff, too.


 I tend to use pure acetone polish remover while it dries my nails out, it gets the polish off a lot better than non-acetone removers.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 31, 2013)

I just did the order # trick and saw that my box was "shipped" yesterday, so it just left Elizabethport, NJ yesterday afternoon. I only really wanted this Man Repeller box and was planning to cancel after it anyway, but this whole fiasco with shipping just confirmed that I actually wanted to cancel. I don't ever deal with Glossybox's customer service, so I can't speak to that, but it was really easy to cancel. I do have to say, when you cancel, they send you to one of those screens with the "do you _*really*_ want to cancel?" propaganda. 

Quote: Wait, you really want to cancel your Glossybox, not be informed first of the hottest beauty trends and leave the many nice beauty miniatures to other people?


You give up your monthly surprise box full of luxury for self-indulging
You have to form an opinion under time and buying pressure for cosmetics again
You can't discover the latest trends by yourself. You'll miss exciting luxury brands of the next GlossyBox
 
I think my favorite part of it is the "You have to form an opinion under time and buying pressure for cosmetics again". No, actually, I can still take my time, but if I actually want something, I don't have to wait over a month to get it. Thanks Glossybox!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think my favorite part of it is the "You have to form an opinion under time and buying pressure for cosmetics again". No, actually, I can still take my time, but if I actually want something, I don't have to wait over a month to get it. Thanks Glossybox!
This actually makes no sense whatsoever!!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG! someone ACTUALLY just answered the phone and was REALLY nice!!! WOW, she said she was new and the treatment i'd been getting from glossybox was unacceptable. and that she'd look into what had happened and actually get back to me later today! IF you need to reach them i HIGHLY recommend calling NOW!!!

her politeness and responsiveness was completely unexpected....now to see if anything changes...but this is a start...(i'd posted previously about the nightmare i'd been experiencing from them) for the first time i'm hopeful about a positive resolution...WOW... i called the 855-738-1140 number if anyone else needs to call and the woman's name that answered was Kate so I'd recommend asking for her directly which is what she told me to do if I called back...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 31, 2013)

Where do you enter the order number in the USPS system? I could not locate a track by reference


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 31, 2013)

> I do the Elmer's version quite frequently. What I do is buy the cheap little craft paintbrushes (like the ones you would use as a kid) at the dollar store - you can get a whole package of different sizes for a dollar - and when I'm going to use it for a manicure, I squueze a bunch of the glue on a paper plate, use one of the brushes to paint the basecoat on my nails, and then throw away the plate and the brush. I guess you could wash the brush and use it again, but since they're so cheap I just throw them out. Works great for me. I don't find the brushes to be an issue to use since it's not like I'm using them to paint color and it needs to perfect.


 That's a great idea! I'll do that!


----------



## AsianGirl (Jan 31, 2013)

I skimmed though most of the posts and didnt see anyone else post this regarding the 20pts vs 100pts for that Survey we were emailed from Glossybox.

I sent them a note (replied to same Survey email, [email protected]) asking them to fix the 20pt vs 100pt for the survey, in my account, and the response is this:

Quote: *Tony* replied: Hi,

Thanks for your email! We are happy to hear that you successfully completed the survey. We apologize for the confusion, your remaining 80 GLOSSYDots will be credited to your account by early next week. 

Thanks for your understanding. Have a glossy day!

Sincerely,
The GLOSSYBOX Team
We will see if this happens 'early next week.'

Not sure if this will be automatically corrected for everyone taking the survey, or if you have to email them for them to fix it for you.

And I agree, 10pts per survey is way too stingy. I stopped taking the surveys after the first couple of months because they were so long and painful.  After doing the math, and realizing I can be close to getting a free box, I started filling them out again. I will have around 900pts after this 100pt survey credit. I will fill out enough surveys to get my first 1000pts, but they are not getting any more time and effort from me.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tracking number trick. Ugh looks like mine was shipped yesterday so my expected delivery is 02/06-02/08. At least I'll get it for my birthday.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Katie, I did try the trick and I am PISSED, Look what I found, I'm not due to get my box until between 02/06-02/08!!!! I ordered this box on DECEMBER 27!! Did they purposely wait until the 30th to send California??
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

Still no glossybox or tracking email AND I don't have any 0's in my glossybox profile...it just says No Shipping Information Available :-(


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 31, 2013)

Never mind the tracking number is right on the page where I found the info using the trick lol


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 31, 2013)

My box is scheduled to either arrive today or tomorrow so here's to hoping!  If I get it today I will be sure to post a picture.  




  Fingers crossed!


----------



## maclothier (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is still sitting in NJ and I'm in Kansas City, MO.  I still haven't seen anyone post anything here or on FB about getting the Tarte lipstick.  I also noticed that the pictures of the items are no longer on GB's main page like they had been. Did anyone else remember that this is the month with the two golden tickets for the ShopBop shopping spree?  I haven't heard boo about it either since I saw the original announcement.  (I can't remember where that was, but I googled it and copied an article below)

http://www.examiner.com/article/glossybox-announces-1000-surprise-for-january


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still sitting in NJ and I'm in Kansas City, MO.  I still haven't seen anyone post anything here or on FB about getting the Tarte lipstick.  I also noticed that the pictures of the items are no longer on GB's main page like they had been. Did anyone else remember that this is the month with the two golden tickets for the ShopBop shopping spree?  I haven't heard boo about it either since I saw the original announcement.  (I can't remember where that was, but I googled it and copied an article below)
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/glossybox-announces-1000-surprise-for-january


I forgot about that!

I still don't have any tracking. No e-mail and no tracking on my account page so I can't even use the "trick."


----------



## pride (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I forgot about that!
> ...


 Try this:

http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx


----------



## mermuse (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got mine.  The tracking still had it stuck on the outskirts of town when it usually tells me that it's been handed over to the local post office.

I got the cheek tint too.  Unless I'm mistaken, it doesn't seem that anyone has gotten any Tarte products other than this one.  I am half tempted to try it out of curiosity, but I don't know if I should trade instead.  I can't make up my mind...probably partially because I was expecting a lip product.  I'm sure that this is a great cream blusher, but I am usually dubious of the staying power of cream blush on my oily skin.

The color is beautiful, though...


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine.  The tracking still had it stuck on the outskirts of town when it usually tells me that it's been handed over to the local post office.
> 
> ...


Hoping since you're in the South I'll get the same box! (I'm in Tuscaloosa, AL) DYING OVER THE CHEEK TINT!!


----------



## mermuse (Jan 31, 2013)

At least the items are great for trading; this is the kick in pants to finally get a list together of the odds and ends floating around that I have no interest in.

Good luck for everyone with their shipping!


----------



## amidea (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the tip!  i just tried and mine worked but it was only picked up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> two packages come up though... is that normal?  i wonder if it's the blush (i used that blush code with this box) but i just assumed they would toss it into my box but now that i think about it it might be easier to just send it separately.  i momentarily had a vision of two glossyboxes


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Knowing Glossybox it is not ourside the realm of possibility!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 


For all the people whose page says 2 boxes i did in fact get two boxes today! i only ordered one.  also they're identical (not surprising).  no blush though, which is what i was supposed to be getting...  as awesome it is to get two boxes though a lot of the stuff i can't use two of, so if anyone is interested in the list below please let me know!  i was really hoping to try the blush, and would be interested in the lip stain as well!

tarte lipstick in fierce [sorry anyone who was interested in this, it's been traded!]

estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara

liquid sand polish 

fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum 

probably the potion 9


----------



## Lisa424 (Jan 31, 2013)

I also got 2 tracking numbers. I used the COSMO code. I hope they're not going back on their word already about sending me a February box and sending something else instead.


----------



## amidea (Jan 31, 2013)

i also just found a typo within the first five second of opening the glossybox mag (p. 7 "it turned out tp be quite a hit."  i don't care, but come on gb!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Lucky girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish I was THAT lucky, my tracking is for one box only D:  You got exactly the box I wanted XD



> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! someone ACTUALLY just answered the phone and was REALLY nice!!! WOW, she said she was new and the treatment i'd been getting from glossybox was unacceptable. and that she'd look into what had happened and actually get back to me later today! IF you need to reach them i HIGHLY recommend calling NOW!!!
> 
> her politeness and responsiveness was completely unexpected....now to see if anything changes...but this is a start...(i'd posted previously about the nightmare i'd been experiencing from them) for the first time i'm hopeful about a positive resolution...WOW... i called the 855-738-1140 number if anyone else needs to call and the woman's name that answered was Kate so I'd recommend asking for her directly which is what she told me to do if I called back...


 I spoke w her too and she was awesome, hope she does help.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Try this: http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx


 Thanks, but it's asking for a user name and password.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Jan 31, 2013)

I emailed GB yesterday before we had an answer about the confusion regarding the 100 glossybox points.  This is my conversation with them regarding their survey. Their repeated failure to even bother to read emails and replying with stupid, canned responses, piss me off to no end. As much as I love their boxes, I'm reaching my limit. 

Glossybox,

This just shows me that you didnt read my email to you at all. When I emailed you, I WASN'T able to complete my surveys after numerous attempts to. This is just one more example of why your customer service is horrible. 
On Jan 31, 2013, at 1:39 PM, [email protected] wrote: __________________________________ 
*Subject:* Re: Answer 10 easy questions and get 100 GLOSSYDots [SIZE=80%]JAN 31, 2013 | 01:38PM EST[/SIZE]
*Tony* replied:
Hi,

Thanks for your email! We are happy to hear that you successfully completed the survey. We apologize for the confusion, your remaining 80 GLOSSYDots will be credited to your account by early next week.

We also apologize for the delay in receiving your January box. I went ahead and checked your account. Your box is out for delivery and you should receive it by the end of the day. Here is the USPS tracking number for your reference:

Thanks for your understanding. Have a glossy day!

Sincerely,
The GLOSSYBOX Team  
[SIZE=80%]JAN 30, 2013 | 01:14PM EST[/SIZE]
Original message
wrote:


On your website it only gives you 20 rather than the promised 100 from this email. It would also be terrific if the website actually worked. I've completed it 4 times and it still shows that it is incomplete. I'm really getting frustrated with your site/customer service/ shipping which is a shame as I love your boxes...

-----Original Message-----
From: GLOSSYBOX &lt;[email protected]&gt;
To:
Sent: Wed, Jan 30, 2013 10:37 am
Subject: Answer 10 easy questions and get 100 GLOSSYDots


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine.  The tracking still had it stuck on the outskirts of town when it usually tells me that it's been handed over to the local post office.
> 
> ...


I think I saw in Amidea's post that she got the Tarte lipstick.


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 31, 2013)

Are these sent UPS or USPS or FedEx, or something else?? My tracking # doesn't work.


----------



## JessP (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are these sent UPS or USPS or FedEx, or something else?? My tracking # doesn't work.


 They're sent via Newgistics, but USPS is in charge of the final delivery to your door step. You can actually track GB via USPS (using the number that comes up on the Newgistics.com site or GB tracking page).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I saw in Amidea's post that she got the Tarte lipstick.


 Yeah she said she got it in Fierce...IT EXISTS!!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It exists!!!!!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah she said she got it in Fierce...IT EXISTS!!


 Wow, great minds think alike XD


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For all the people whose page says 2 boxes i did in fact get two boxes today! i only ordered one.  also they're identical (not surprising).  no blush though, which is what i was supposed to be getting...  as awesome it is to get two boxes though a lot of the stuff i can't use two of, so if anyone is interested in the list below please let me know!  i was really hoping to try the blush, and would be interested in the lip stain as well!
> 
> tarte lipstick in fierce
> ...


 Did you use the COSMO code at the end of October? Also, how come you were supposed to be getting the blush?


----------



## moonbunny7 (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG! someone ACTUALLY just answered the phone and was REALLY nice!!! WOW, she said she was new and the treatment i'd been getting from glossybox was unacceptable. and that she'd look into what had happened and actually get back to me later today! IF you need to reach them i HIGHLY recommend calling NOW!!!

her politeness and responsiveness was completely unexpected....now to see if anything changes...but this is a start...(i'd posted previously about the nightmare i'd been experiencing from them) for the first time i'm hopeful about a positive resolution...WOW... i called the 855-738-1140 number if anyone else needs to call and the woman's name that answered was Kate so I'd recommend asking for her directly which is what she told me to do if I called back...

I talked to her and she seemed really nice and helpful. She also told me the February box is "amazing" but also said that she could not say what was in it. But she really stressed that it was going to be an amazing box. So we will see.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, great minds think alike XD


 lmao! Almost at the same time too!! haha that's funneh!


----------



## mermuse (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I saw in Amidea's post that she got the Tarte lipstick.


Yes.  She posted that after I did, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesmari (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else notice this fail when they click on "The Box"?
> 
> _"Is this what i am looking for? Short and keyword driven text to describe the product. Give users a feeling of: "I finally found"_


 LOL! Looks like they are faking their own reviews and forgot to change that out!!


----------



## amidea (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you use the COSMO code at the end of October? Also, how come you were supposed to be getting the blush?


 I did use the COSMO code but in September. I originally thought I would get December's box free as my fourth month but that didn't happen and when I contacted them they sent me the August box and said that's what Cosmo people were supposed to get... and the blush was jut because I used whatever code there was for a free blush when I ordered this box, but oh well, can't complain.


----------



## PAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you use the COSMO code at the end of October? Also, how come you were supposed to be getting the blush?


 Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* 


For all the people whose page says 2 boxes i did in fact get two boxes today! i only ordered one.  also they're identical (not surprising).  no blush though, which is what i was supposed to be getting...  as awesome it is to get two boxes though a lot of the stuff i can't use two of, so if anyone is interested in the list below please let me know!  i was really hoping to try the blush, and would be interested in the lip stain as well!

tarte lipstick in fierce 

estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara

liquid sand polish 

fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum 

probably the potion 9
hmm...if this rings true, that means...I have SIX BOXES coming my way tomorrow...man my mail lady is going to be p***ed!

I'm sorry Regina! (maillady), I know you already think I have a shopping problem b/c of the amount of stuff you deliver to me...but six little pink boxes at the same time...I don't think that has ever happened before....


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 31, 2013)

I got my box, unfortunately, I got the Tarte blush 



. I wanted to try a red lipstick. I guess the Sebastian No. 9 will go up for trade too because it is not something I will use. I did however try the OPI, and I am not too fond of it. Does anyone like it? It just seems chunky or something, and it snags my sweater. I don't like not being able to wear a top coat.


----------



## jolyb (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG!!! I called the customer service # and actually spoke to a live person. I explained how I haven't received my January box (paid for it on December 29,2012) nor have I received any tracking information. I was given a sincere apology and was told that they just switched to a new mobile program and some tracking #'s were not transferred. However, those tracking numbers will be sent to us on Sunday. Also, she  explained the reason the boxes went out so late is due to one of the items they wanted in the boxes didn't arrive to them until very late. I was also told not to worry about the February box arriving late; it is ready to be shipped out on February 15th. 

Now I'm just crossing my fingers I get my January box before my birthday (February 7). 

Also, one more thing that was clarified was that some people got blushes due to there profile information. I just hope I don't have the profile that got the blush. Especially since I got a Tarte blush in my new beauty test tube subscription.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Jan 31, 2013)

So I've been stalking this thread for a while and I'm so annoyed with Glossybox right now. I tried the tracking trick and it doesn't work for me. I spoke to Katie on the phone and she has been trying so hard to help me and can't seem to get anywhere. They confirm my order was placed but cannot confirm if a box was sent. And she can't find tracking either. She said she was told that my tracking would arrive Sunday. She also confirmed they are STILL sending boxes out. Not all of them were shipped as they stated on Facebook. I am beyond frustrated. All I want is my 1 box and it seems like it won't happen...while others are getting duplicates and even triples that they didn't order. I haven't even gotten my first box (probably won't) and I already hate Glossy and cancelled.


----------



## PAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* 


For all the people whose page says 2 boxes i did in fact get two boxes today! i only ordered one.  also they're identical (not surprising).  no blush though, which is what i was supposed to be getting...  as awesome it is to get two boxes though a lot of the stuff i can't use two of, so if anyone is interested in the list below please let me know!  i was really hoping to try the blush, and would be interested in the lip stain as well!

tarte lipstick in fierce 

estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara

liquid sand polish 

fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum 

probably the potion 9
hmm...if this rings true, that means...I have SIX BOXES coming my way tomorrow...man my mail lady is going to be p***ed!

I'm sorry Regina! (maillady), I know you already think I have a shopping problem b/c of the amount of stuff you deliver to me...but six little pink boxes at the same time...I don't think that has ever happened before....

ETA...I sure hope they are not all IDENTICAL...or..I don't know what I'll do! I think i should give my mail lady one box for lugging all them things.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got two identical boxes today as well. does this mean anything besides they made an error? i did not use the cosmo code or any code at all.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i got two identical boxes today as well. does this mean anything besides they made an error? i did not use the cosmo code or any code at all.


 Did you get Tarte lipstick, blush, or Vincent Longo?


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Be careful if you did do the 100 glossy dots survey. I noticed they only gave me 20 dots too.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 31, 2013)

wtf.  

One of mine was out for delivery.  In the wrong zip code.  

My office building is one of those buildings that has its own zipcode, but it's within 10022.  They had it out for delivery in 10021.  Stupid USPS.  Now it says "missent".  wtf does that mean?  Nooooooooo.......


----------



## Inscape (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wtf.
> 
> ...


 That happens to me quite frequently. Mine is actually in my neighboring zip code right now. They'll correct the route and send in to the proper zip code/post office but it usually takes a few additional days before it's delivered. Although if you're lucky you might get it tomorrow.


----------



## jolyb (Jan 31, 2013)

The survey for 100 glossy dots will initially just show you 20 because the additional 80 will be applied when the survey closes for everyone.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

It's official - I received my Februrary Julep box before my January Glossybox.  Ugh.  Well at least I have some nail polish to play with in the meantime.  One of my boxes says that it's in Elizabeth, NJ while the other has absolutely no information.  I bought a 3 month gift subscription in November.  Since it said "expired," I thought it had run out (apparently, I can't do math late at night), so I purchased a monthly subscription.  Despite the nice boxes, I'm tempted to cancel just because of all the hassle it has caused so many of you guys.  I think I might wait and see how they handle February though.


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 31, 2013)

My box just got delivered! I got Living Proof style extender and the Vincent Longo I am thrilled. I got just what I wanted! Hope everyone gets their boxes soon!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roselyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box just got delivered! I got Living Proof style extender and the Vincent Longo
> 
> I am thrilled. I got just what I wanted!
> ...


 What color Vincent Longo?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got two identical boxes today as well. does this mean anything besides they made an error? i did not use the cosmo code or any code at all.


 I wouldn't worry about it.  Consider it a gift.  They messed up a few months ago (Nov, I think) and I got 2 identical boxes too.  It happened to a few of us.  And I was able to review everything twice for double the points.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, between double boxes and substitutes that are either unwanted or desperately wanted, anyone who is willing to trade has excellent chances of getting everything they want and more.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got my box and I didn't get an email, and my order info on the website has nothing listed under shipping.

I got the tarte lipstick in wild and the living proof product.  I am beyond thrilled as I only recently got the tarte lipstick in fierce.  However, the card included lists the lipstain instead.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, unfortunately, I got the Tarte blush
> 
> ...


 
If the texture is bothering you, use a nice, thick top coat like Seche Vite.  It will look different, but I think it's possible you might like it better shinier, and at least you won't have to worry about it feeling icky.


----------



## vugrl (Jan 31, 2013)

I got a whopping 5 boxes today! I got my last box from my 3 month sub, 1st box of my free 6 months and then 2 gift boxes. I only remember ordering 2 so I think I may have an extra. Anyway, they are all the same except for shades of Vincent Longo. Two of the gift boxes are going to my sister and my friend. I was hoping at least one of them had some Tarte. 

edited to add... 

I can only find 4 ship notices in my email. I've also been emailing about the cosmo code and haven't gotten a response. Grrrr.... Tried calling and of course got their message.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If the texture is bothering you, use a nice, thick top coat like Seche Vite.  It will look different, but I think it's possible you might like it better shinier, and at least you won't have to worry about it feeling icky.


 I keep almost buying it every time I go into CVS.  Is it worth the shrinkage?


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 31, 2013)

They posted on fb that everyone would have their tracking numbers by Thursday..today.. Still haven't gotten one. Did get a response though, just that I would get one "soon".. Soo I CANCELED! Had to do it twice bc of a web site glitch, but it's done. Hopefully, they won't mess up &amp; charge me for next months box! It's just not worth it...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 31, 2013)

That is exactly what I did ( &lt;3 Seche Vite!).



> If the texture is bothering you, use a nice, thick top coat like Seche Vite.Â  It will look different, but I think it's possible you might like it better shinier, and at least you won't have to worry about it feeling icky.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

So annoying, people are posting that they just signed up 10 days ago and already have their boxes. What about the rest of us who have been subscribed since last summer? Lame!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2013)

> So annoying, people are posting that they just signed up 10 days ago and already have their boxes. What about the rest of us who have been subscribed since last summer? Lame!


 Co-signed. Just out if curiosity, does anyone have a list if GB email addresses aside from the CS one? I want to send a detailed email listing all the reasons I'm canceling, and the more people I can blast it to, the more closure and relief I will feel.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So annoying, people are posting that they just signed up 10 days ago and already have their boxes. What about the rest of us who have been subscribed since last summer? Lame!


 ofc they are getting them already, they are new customer's and  GB wants to show that is just such an amazing company... lol


----------



## roxyupallnight (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally got somewhere! The CS rep, Katie, finally got my tracking number and guess what! My box that should have shipped last week (didn't they say all would ship by Friday of last week or something like that?) just shipped this morning.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 31, 2013)

I am in Northern California and received my box yesterday. I didn't get a tracking email my box just showed up. So happy with my box!!!! Received the living proof which I was hoping for... seriously an amazing product. Received a sample directly from the company a few months back and its one of the best new products I have discovered in a really long time. Was planning on purchasing and now I won't need to for awhile. Its a great sized sample. I also received the Vincent Longo which I wanted. I like Tarte but have several of their products and really wanted to try something I hadn't tried before. The color I received is beautiful. All in all soooo very happy with this month : )


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

If I get 2 blushes 1 goes up for trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited about 2 boxes, lol. I cancelled today though as well. I wonder if they notice how many people quit within the last few days because of the issue. All you who cancelled, what did you put as the reason?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am in Northern California and received my box yesterday. I didn't get a tracking email my box just showed up. So happy with my box!!!! Received the living proof which I was hoping for... seriously an amazing product. Received a sample directly from the company a few months back and its one of the best new products I have discovered in a really long time. Was planning on purchasing and now I won't need to for awhile. Its a great sized sample. I also received the Vincent Longo which I wanted. I like Tarte but have several of their products and really wanted to try something I hadn't tried before. The color I received is beautiful. All in all soooo very happy with this month : )


I'm in Northern California too! I'm hoping maybe (just maybe) I will get mine faster than what I saw on the tracking.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I get 2 blushes 1 goes up for trade!
> 
> 
> ...


I canceled today as well and chose the shipping/logistics option. I really wanted to check all of them but that is what got me the most. How can it be the January box and I get it in February??


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got my box! Exactly what I wanted, cheek tint and Potion 9.

Y'all. I had a near Glossybox meltdown this afternoon. The tracking said it was out for delivery today, but when I got home after work there was no "key" in my mailbox to open the bigger boxes (I live in an apartment). There are 4 bigger boxes for what won't fit in the small mailboxes and they were all 4 locked. Mind you, I've had 2 birchboxes delivered to the wrong person and they kept them! So, I was freaking out. I began thinking about having to deal with customer service, wondering who my box was delivered to, etc. I started sizing up the bigger mailboxes, halfway trying to figure out how to bust into them, lol!



 Then I realized, yeah... that's a federal crime...over a $21 box. Not the best of ideas.

Needless to say, the mailman had ever so sweetly placed it on my stoop. Ahhh, got my fix.





Also, I think the Narcisco Rodriguez smells AWFUL. Like.... 75 cents from the machine on a gas station bathroom wall awful.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am in Northern California and received my box yesterday. I didn't get a tracking email my box just showed up. So happy with my box!!!! Received the living proof which I was hoping for... seriously an amazing product. Received a sample directly from the company a few months back and its one of the best new products I have discovered in a really long time. Was planning on purchasing and now I won't need to for awhile. Its a great sized sample. I also received the Vincent Longo which I wanted. I like Tarte but have several of their products and really wanted to try something I hadn't tried before. The color I received is beautiful. All in all soooo very happy with this month : )


 What exactly is the Living Proof product and what's its purpose?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 31, 2013)

> What exactly is the Living Proof product and what's its purpose?


 Its called a "style extender" what it basically does is repela dirt and oil so you can go longer without washing your hair. I didn't believe it could possibly work but its awesome! My if you were stranded on a desert island item would be dry shampoo. .. I love the volume it gives my hair and love that I can go longer in between washes. With the living proof my hair looked fresh, clean, and oil free foe literally 5 or 6 days. LOVE this stuff


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly is the Living Proof product and what's its purpose?


 
Quote: Weightlessly perfects strands, smoothing and correcting hair texture while blocking humidity ad harmful moisture flux, which can destroy any hairstyle. Repels oil an dirt, keeping hair cleaner and styles truer, longer. Worn alone or layered under your favorite styler, save time and forget the touch ups.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh Really??

On the Canadian Glossybox facebook they just erase all the complaints and ban people who even mention Glossybox US as it is considered a competing company to Canadian Glossybox.

Even tho? they are owned by the same co. and GlossyUS does not ship to Canada??

I don't know what glossy Canada is thinking by doing this but seems tons of people hate the Jan box- it is very lousy and most posts are now about people canceling.



> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! Looks like they are faking their own reviews and forgot to change that out!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh and a little goes a long way and the small sample I received lasted a long time and this sample from GB is about three times larger so it will last a super long time. Either way I definitely plan on repurchasing


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll take one! I would also not complain if anyone wants to unload their tarte lipstick! I have 3 shades of the Vincent Longo stain I'd love to swap on top of a lot of the other box items.



> If I get 2 blushes 1 goes up for trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited about 2 boxes, lol. I cancelled today though as well. I wonder if they notice how many people quit within the last few days because of the issue. All you who cancelled, what did you put as the reason?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my second box.  I got last months with the 40% off code and think I might be hooked!  I loved everything (except for my too small Jewelmint bracelet) in that box.  I'm excited about this box. * However, not loving the red lipstick.  Being a redhead with really pale skin reds are hard to pull off. *


 I'm back to this topic since I just reviewed a red lip stain by PopBeauty. 

I think you just have to find the right shade, so don't be shy to stop by your local Sephora or Ulta or any department store and try them to your heart's content!

P.S.: Please pardon the mess on my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maclothier (Jan 31, 2013)

If I was the marketing director for a competing subscription service, I would jump on this. They should have a promotion for the upcoming month and take advantage of this situation.  I know a lot of unhappy customers will be cancelling their GB subscriptions.  

Mine is still sitting in NJ.  It hasn't even moved today. I'm cancelling my subscription, but not until after I receive the box and make sure all is right.

If you can't get customer service while you are a member, I know there isn't a chance in hell you'll get it after you cancel!

I'm glad to hear the Tarte lipsticks actually exist!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that one.


----------



## TamSumner (Jan 31, 2013)

> If I was the marketing director for a competing subscription service, I would jump on this. They should have a promotion for the upcoming month and take advantage of this situation. Â I know a lot of unhappy customers will be cancelling their GB subscriptions. Â  Mine is still sitting in NJ. Â It hasn't even moved today. I'm cancelling my subscription, but not until after I receive the box and make sure all is right. If you can't get customer service while you are a member, I know there isn't a chance in hell you'll get it after you cancel! I'm glad to hear the Tarte lipsticks actually exist! Â I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that one. Â


 I canceled! I haven't even gotten tracking, or the "000...'s" on my account. If I don't get it or have any others issues, I'm contacting my bank. I can't believe how lousy their CS is..


----------



## xoxoJannet (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I was the marketing director for a competing subscription service, I would jump on this. They should have a promotion for the upcoming month and take advantage of this situation.  I know a lot of unhappy customers will be cancelling their GB subscriptions.
> 
> ...


 At this rate, I would jump on that subscription. Glossybox is really getting on my nerves this month. AWWWFULLL start to a new year... 

They only JUST shipped my box yesterday and is still sitting in NJ. I love a lot of the products I receive from my box but their management is just awful and plain shady. I really want to keep my subscription but this is just too much.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 31, 2013)

My box just came, I didn't get a Tarte lipstick. I just wanted to agree with the comments about their terrible customer service, I emailed them last week to follow-up about a replacement they never sent for the empty November product, this is like the fourth time I've emailed them about it. I was also missing a product from my December box. I have yet to get a response other than when they said they would send a replacement product.


----------



## Roselyn (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color Vincent Longo?


 Bella


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this rate, I would jump on that subscription. Glossybox is really getting on my nerves this month. AWWWFULLL start to a new year...
> 
> They only JUST shipped my box yesterday and is still sitting in NJ. I love a lot of the products I receive from my box but their management is just awful and plain shady. I really want to keep my subscription but this is just too much.


 USPS says that my box is just sitting in NJ as well! And on GB's website, it says that my box is "InTransit". What exactly does that mean?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

Also- I am so psyched I got this nail polish before the weekend! I am going to have ridiculous nails for Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

Out of curiosity...did ANYONE get an email regarding tracking today? 'Cause I sure didn't :-/....I know the days still isn't over though XD


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity...did ANYONE get an email regarding tracking today? 'Cause I sure didn't :-/....I know the days still isn't over though XD


 Still no email here. :-(.  I should have two boxes coming....and I've been subbed since right after they launched.  I'm trying to stay hopeful but nothing shows on the website for me....I'm worried about that extra box since it seems people who ordered one are getting two?!  Maybe the glossybox gods will shine down on me and send four boxes and each one different?! If not, I've been meaning to start a trade thread!


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi ladies, what applicator do you use to apply cream blush?


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 31, 2013)

My account says two packages. I only ordered one... but there seems to be only one charge on my account. I chose a 3 month subscription and this will be my first (and second?) box[es] from them.

This is confusing, and does not give me a lot of confidence in glossybox as a company. 

Also, I have not gotten a tracking email. I had to log in and use my order number as a reference to see the tracking info.


----------



## Babs (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies, what applicator do you use to apply cream blush?


 good old fashion fingers..maybe that's just me. Though a stippling brush may be more precise.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies, what applicator do you use to apply cream blush?


 stippling brush! a good inexpensive yet high quality one would have to be Real Techniques!


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity...did ANYONE get an email regarding tracking today? 'Cause I sure didn't :-/....I know the days still isn't over though XD


I received a tracking email a couple of days ago but my package hasn't moved since the 29th....I tried plugging the number into USPS track and confirm to see if it was updated further but no luck...I am guessing it will just appear in the next couple of days.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

SOOOOOOOOOOO... here's something to chew on.

It looks like they reset our profiles again when they moved serves/changed the website. Neither of my profiles are filled out anymore.

Remember how they said some people got the blush based on their preferences in their profile? Well, if there's no preference.... anyone could get anything.

This happened to me when they first sent out the Missha -- I got color #27 when I would have needed #13. Yeah.

Is your profile empty too? Or is it really just me?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm back to this topic since I just reviewed a red lip stain by PopBeauty.
> ...


 I think you look great in red!

It really suits you and is totally chic!

Rock it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOO... here's something to chew on.
> 
> ...


My profile is still there. :-/ You're talking about the 8 questions, right? The ones about your skin type, color, hair color, etc.?


----------



## JessP (Jan 31, 2013)

> SOOOOOOOOOOO... here's something to chew on. It looks like they reset our profiles again when they moved serves/changed the website. Neither of my profiles are filled out anymore. Remember how they said some people got the blush based on their preferences in their profile? Well, if there's no preference.... anyone could get anything. This happened to me when they first sent out the Missha -- I got color #27 when I would have needed #13. Yeah. Is your profile empty too? Or is it really just me?


I know for each new account you start, you have to re-take the profile. I noticed this because I had a monthly sub that I canceled to upgrade to a 3 month sub, then that one expired so I bought another 3-month sub. So basically I have 3+ "accounts" within my main GB account, and each one starts off with a blank profile. I hope I just made sense lol. I'll have to log in and see if my profiles have since been reset since the site change.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know for each new account you start, you have to re-take the profile. I noticed this because I had a monthly sub that I canceled to upgrade to a 3 month sub, then that one expired so I bought another 3-month sub. So basically I have 3+ "accounts" within my main GB account, and each one starts off with a blank profile. I hope I just made sense lol.
> 
> I'll have to log in and see if my profiles have since been reset since the site change.


Yeah, I noticed that but I know for sure I filled it out again when I re-subbed this month... I remember cause I was bored at work. Haha. Ugh. Well, maybe it was just a weird glitch on my account. Don't mind the panic! LOL


----------



## maclothier (Jan 31, 2013)

My profile was still there, but I don't see how those eight questions could determine blush/lipstick.  It's not personalized enough.

No, I have still not received my tracking info via email, although I am able to do the copy/paste trick.  

What is irritating me most, is that new subscribers received their boxes before regular subscribers.  Yes, I understand the need for new business - but you should try to keep the business you already have.  I've been with them for 8 months and I'm done after this.  I wasn't even going to stick around for this one, but did because of the special collaboration.  I think they really suckered people in with the photos they showed for the promos.  Tell me you weren't expecting more from the N. Rod perfume sample and the Le Metier sample - or am I the only one?  What did you guys think when you saw the pics?  I definitely thought they were going to be deluxe samples.  I guess I'm the sucker.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My profile was still there, but I don't see how those eight questions could determine blush/lipstick.  It's not personalized enough.
> 
> ...


 I really wanted that tarte lipstick, and decided that if they looked at the profile at all, it would definitely be the "trendy" item over the other options since it was such a bold bright color (which is what they gave me).  I wasn't counting on that at all, but I thought that it couldn't hurt my chances.

However, I agree with you about the new vs old subscriber issue, and this was my first box!  I subscribed in the middle of the month, and honestly didn't expect to get anything until later.

  Also- Glossybox posted on facebook that the face cream was considered an "extra" and would be a foil packet (especially since the product is so ungodly expensive.)  I couldn't believe that the 1 oz jar is $225.  The packet is .1 oz, only 1/10th of the jar!  I can't imagine having the disposable income to drop that on a moisturizer monthly!  This tiny little bit is $22.50 worth of product!


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> USPS says that my box is just sitting in NJ as well! And on GB's website, it says that my box is "InTransit". What exactly does that mean?


 Mine says something similar. It says In Transit on GB, and Picked Up By Shipping Partner on USPS. But the picked up date was January 18th, so sitting. However, I ordered on the 15th and I'm on the west coast, so I was expecting slow.

Also, someone was posting earlier about being a redhead with pale skin so she felt one of the red lipsticks wouldn't work for her. In my opinion, red lipstick looks best on redheads with pale skin.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted that tarte lipstick, and decided that if they looked at the profile at all, it would definitely be the "trendy" item over the other options since it was such a bold bright color (which is what they gave me).  I wasn't counting on that at all, but I thought that it couldn't hurt my chances.
> 
> ...


 
could be trendy, could be classic/chic. god knows how glossybox actually picks that kind of stuff...


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Still no email here. :-(.  I should have two boxes coming....and I've been subbed since right after they launched.  I'm trying to stay hopeful but nothing shows on the website for me....I'm worried about that extra box since it seems people who ordered one are getting two?!  Maybe the glossybox gods will shine down on me and send four boxes and each one different?! If not, I've been meaning to start a trade thread!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity...did ANYONE get an email regarding tracking today? 'Cause I sure didn't :-/....I know the days still isn't over though XD


 Me too, I'm definitely waiting on them as well. As much as the day isn't over.. I don't think it'll come in. I'm slightly worried because I would like to track at least one of my packages (esp the one I'm gifting). I also think they messed up because I definitely see charges for 3 and there's 00's for only two of them. The ones with tracking have no addition info aside from destination.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, I'm definitely waiting on them as well. As much as the day isn't over.. I don't think it'll come in. I'm slightly worried because I would like to track at least one of my packages (esp the one I'm gifting). I also think they messed up because I definitely see charges for 3 and there's 00's for only two of them. The ones with tracking have no addition info aside from destination.


 I wouldn't fret over it yet, I got my box today with absolutely zero tracking info.  My box didn't even have the 00's.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> could be trendy, could be classic/chic. god knows how glossybox actually picks that kind of stuff...


 I agree. I think the only questions that are helpful on the beauty profile are the questions about hair. Then again, maybe not, because it certainly didn't filter out people with thin, straight hair or the color treated ones from another box last year. 

I honestly don't know how they pick the recipients for their boxes. The only possible connection is the income factor, lol.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't fret over it yet, I got my box today with absolutely zero tracking info.  My box didn't even have the 00's.


 That's true, my boxes usually arrive when the other girls in my area receives theirs. I've lucked out with no box problems thus this far, but I want to make sure that the gifted box is processed correctly. Their account stuff is so damn confusing because they have numerous account numbers, sometimes 2 numbers for the same box. So trying the "tracking" trick earlier only yields a 50/50 success rate for me.

I have really no way of knowing otherwise since it still says "processing" when it should be completed by now. lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted that tarte lipstick, and decided that if they looked at the profile at all, it would definitely be the "trendy" item over the other options since it was such a bold bright color (which is what they gave me).  I wasn't counting on that at all, but I thought that it couldn't hurt my chances.
> 
> ...


 [SIZE=10pt]The sample is 3ml, full size is 50ml, the value is: $13.50. Which it's still a lot, also the fresh sample is 5ml, so the [/SIZE]Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ© is pretty nicely sized XD


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]The sample is 3ml, full size is 50ml, the value is: $13.50. Which it's still a lot, also the fresh sample is 5ml, so the [/SIZE]Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ© is pretty nicely sized XD


 I realized that I was looking at the wrong cream!  I still can't wrap my head around 1.7 oz of face cream for that much moola


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a new subscriber and I haven't even received tracking yet, so I don't think they are doing newbies first. When I hear perfume sample, I automatically think of those little tubes so that's what I expected.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I realized that I was looking at the wrong cream!  I still can't wrap my head around 1.7 oz of face cream for that much moola


 haha that's OK and yeah It's insane that's SO MUCH MONEH!


----------



## EmGee (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, here in Canada Glossybox was on some daytime newshow and they were discussing the service and the lady (Lisa Kisber??) who was from Glossybox she had the pink box- but was showing full size items and saying "you get some deluxe and full size items" ....."the macadamia mask is amazing....." and they were not showing sample sizes, only the full size products.

To me, it looked totally misleading and if I signed up based on that I'd be ticked off.



> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My profile was still there, but I don't see how those eight questions could determine blush/lipstick.  It's not personalized enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

> I'm a new subscriber and I haven't even received tracking yet, so I don't think they are doing newbies first. When I hear perfume sample, I automatically think of those little tubes so that's what I expected.


 I'm new as well, no box for me either :-(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, unfortunately, I got the Tarte blush
> 
> ...


 I love the polish, love the texture and I haven't had it snag anything. But another poster posted that she didn't like the texture and used a topcoat and loved it with the topcoat, so there's no reason you can't wear one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2013)

I am peeved that I LOVE the way the Le Metier cream makes my face feel.Of course. Buying a $225 face cream is not something I would ever do or be able to do...but man, it feels nice!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am peeved that I LOVE the way the Le Metier cream makes my face feel.Of course. Buying a $225 face cream is not something I would ever do or be able to do...but man, it feels nice!


 haha, I'll probably be peeved the same way. Consider it a treat since you made it out of the shipping craziness that is GB. I still would want to try it even if it's something we cannot necessarily afford.


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, unfortunately, I got the Tarte blush
> 
> ...


 "Not being able to wear a topcoat"? Why not? I've never gone without topcoat. Chunky glitter polishes usually take two. I think the polish is gorgeous, but I'm really partial to both purple and glitter. I was disappointed to get the blush, too. My skin's too oily for a cream blush. Perhaps I'll try it on my lips with a gloss? It's a nice shade. I was totally hoping for the Living Proof product instead of the Potion 9 (which is what I got), so that was a let-down. I have a tub of Potion 9 under my bathroom sink that's been half empty for 2 years...it just does nothing for me. The Fresh sample and the Le Metier samples were both pictured larger on MR's blog, so that was a bit of a disappointment, too. I'm really interested in the Umbrian clay serum, but it's awfully small! And the perfume's not "girly" enough for my taste, but I expected that based on what I read on MR's site. Oh, well. the polish and the mascara kind of make it for me.

And if I wanted to cancel Glossybox, I'd be SOL anyway. I've been a subscriber since the US launch, yet I can't (and have never been able to) log-in to my account there. I've never once received a shipping notice or promotional email. I have no "Glossydots" because I can't log-in to take a survey. I've sent an "I forgot my password" email 4 times, and have never gotten a response (it's impossible I forgot it, too - I have one email address I use and have the same password for every site I purchase from). Having read the trouble people have trying to call, I've never even tried. My bank account gets billed and I get the boxes every month, and I seem to get them earlier than a lot of members here. Just starting to get a little annoyed.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow that is a horrible situation you are in with 1) not being able to cancel 2) not being able to access your account 3) not being able to reach any one or get assistance to your previous issues!  Hope they are able to get it resolved some day!  I guess you could always file a dispute with the card/bank when you get super annoyed and over it.



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Not being able to wear a topcoat"? Why not? I've never gone without topcoat. Chunky glitter polishes usually take two. I think the polish is gorgeous, but I'm really partial to both purple and glitter. I was disappointed to get the blush, too. My skin's too oily for a cream blush. Perhaps I'll try it on my lips with a gloss? It's a nice shade. I was totally hoping for the Living Proof product instead of the Potion 9 (which is what I got), so that was a let-down. I have a tub of Potion 9 under my bathroom sink that's been half empty for 2 years...it just does nothing for me. The Fresh sample and the Le Metier samples were both pictured larger on MR's blog, so that was a bit of a disappointment, too. I'm really interested in the Umbrian clay serum, but it's awfully small! And the perfume's not "girly" enough for my taste, but I expected that based on what I read on MR's site. Oh, well. the polish and the mascara kind of make it for me.
> 
> And if I wanted to cancel Glossybox, I'd be SOL anyway. I've been a subscriber since the US launch, yet I can't (and have never been able to) log-in to my account there. I've never once received a shipping notice or promotional email. I have no "Glossydots" because I can't log-in to take a survey. I've sent an "I forgot my password" email 4 times, and have never gotten a response (it's impossible I forgot it, too - I have one email address I use and have the same password for every site I purchase from). Having read the trouble people have trying to call, I've never even tried. My bank account gets billed and I get the boxes every month, and I seem to get them earlier than a lot of members here. Just starting to get a little annoyed.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Not being able to wear a topcoat"? Why not? I've never gone without topcoat. Chunky glitter polishes usually take two. I think the polish is gorgeous, but I'm really partial to both purple and glitter. I was disappointed to get the blush, too. My skin's too oily for a cream blush. Perhaps I'll try it on my lips with a gloss?


 Technically the look of this polish is meant to be worn without a top coat, which is what she's describing.  You are more than welcome to wear a top coat with it if you'd like, but it changes the sort of matte glitter "sanding" effect. 

I have mixed feelings about the blush; I'm skeptical of the staying power on my skin, but I agree the color is awesome.


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, unfortunately, I got the Tarte blush
> 
> ...


 I've seen the nailpolish with a top coat and it looks amazing, try it!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

My box is in my city at my local post office and will get delivered today!  Only sad part is no one will be home to get it so my mailman may not leave it.  We have an agreement with him no one home-leave a package slip.  We had to do this after we had mail stolen from our mailbox!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOO... here's something to chew on.
> 
> ...


 Mine is still filled out the same way it has been since I joined.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted that tarte lipstick, and decided that if they looked at the profile at all, it would definitely be the "trendy" item over the other options since it was such a bold bright color (which is what they gave me).  I wasn't counting on that at all, but I thought that it couldn't hurt my chances.
> 
> ...


 The $225 jar is only 1oz?!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

Both of my boxes are out for delivery today! (Even though I only ordered 1) FINALLY. I'm crossing my fingers and my toes that I get some variation, especially since when I track my numbers on the USPS site each box was "picked up by the shipping agent" a week apart, so hopefully that means they will be from different batches!


----------



## dietblack (Feb 1, 2013)

I finally received my box!  After such a long wait I thought I would have been way more excited to receive it. I'm sure this topic has been mentioned previously and although I know I shouldn't be complaining because a huge number of people have yet to even receive tracking numbers, but I totally wish GB would have told us up front that the Tarte Blush was to be an option in addition to the lipsticks.  I resubscribed largely due to the allure of the red lippies.  But of course I got the blush.  Oh what a fool I was!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 1, 2013)

Date Time Description Location 1/31/2013 08:31 PM Processed for shipment South Kearny, NJ 07032 

It finally shipped! updated..


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 1, 2013)

both of my boxes are out for delivery!!! i had a little incident where once my glossybox was taken back to the PO (for no reason, i always ask to please leave the packages at the garage which is huge and hidden and no thief would go there) so i wrote up a little note which i will tape to the front door. i don't want to risk that happening again!!! LOL also funny... last week my modcloth package was taken back to the PO because the mailman came the 10 mins i wasn't home (-.-) so i ran around the neighborhood trying to find him like a crazy person : D didn't find him, had to wait for monday to get my package. the horror...:icon_eek:


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 1, 2013)

Ugh double post yet again... Phones


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Date Time Description Location 1/31/2013 08:31 PM Processed for shipment South Kearny, NJ 07032
> 
> It finally shipped! updated..


 Haha love your little cross-out! 

Mine has been stagnant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Picked Up by Shipping Partner
January 30, 2013, 8:30 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032 
USPS Tracking/Delivery Confirmationâ„¢


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 1, 2013)

I ordered a second box with the "Lips" coupon code, and did not receive the extra lipstick. Also I made completely different profiles for the 2 boxes, yet received the same stuff. My mom also has a subscription, with yet another profile, and all 3 were the same box.

I'm wondering now if the type of box is mostly a regional thing?


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

Still haven't received my January Glossybox, but it's a state away!  Okay, when I signed up at the end of October I used a COSMO promo code for a free month.  Has anyone had any success with this code?  I just tried calling, but as usual no luck on that end.  I'm not seeing any info. about a free box anywhere in my account, either.


----------



## vugrl (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't received my January Glossybox, but it's a state away!  Okay, when I signed up at the end of October I used a COSMO promo code for a free month.  Has anyone had any success with this code?  I just tried calling, but as usual no luck on that end.  I'm not seeing any info. about a free box anywhere in my account, either.


 I used Cosmo as well and have been emailing and calling. I've got nothing! I just shot off another email. I am getting super frustrated. I also spammed their facebook page and someone came on and said to stop spamming and to email or call. Seriously!?!?!?!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 1, 2013)

Why are people getting multiple boxes if they didn't order them? Did your account say you were getting more than one box?


----------



## Marshie (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally got my box yesterday. But I didn't get my second box. : I don't understand how some are getting 2 boxes without ordering 2. GB needs to get their stuff together tbh. I got the Living Proof &amp; VL in Americana &amp; I really like the lippie. It goes on smooth &amp; smells soooo good!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still haven't received my January Glossybox, but it's a state away!  Okay, when I signed up at the end of October I used a COSMO promo code for a free month.  Has anyone had any success with this code?  I just tried calling, but as usual no luck on that end.  I'm not seeing any info. about a free box anywhere in my account, either.





> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used Cosmo as well and have been emailing and calling. I've got nothing! I just shot off another email. I am getting super frustrated. I also spammed their facebook page and someone came on and said to stop spamming and to email or call. Seriously!?!?!?!


 If you read back a bit you'll see a lot of people talking about this. I used the COSMO code at the end of October and was told by their CS at that time that I would get February's box for free. I called this month to make sure this was happening because I don't want to miss next month's box and they said basically that whoever told me Feb's box would be free with the COSMO code was wrong and that the COSMO code entitled me to a free October box. I said that I already received the October box (which I paid for) and didn't want a duplicate. After a huge headache of dealing with their CS they told me they would credit me the February box. They also ended up sending me another October box this month so now I'm wondering if that means I won't receive Feb's box after all. I'd like to point out though that had I not called them to ask about the COSMO code, I would have received neither the duplicate October box or the February box - they would have just straight up disregarded the COSMO code I used.



> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why are people getting multiple boxes if they didn't order them? Did your account say you were getting more than one box?


 I thought for some reason they were sending duplicate January boxes to those who ordered 3 month subscriptions at the end of October using the COSMO code (I would be one of these people). But I think a few have posted they received two boxes without using a promotional code ever. So basically I think Glossybox is just a giant mess right now and they have no idea what they are doing or how/when/if they are applying codes. It seems that with the COSMO code in particular that people have been told by their CS multiple possibilities for how that code will be honored. I just don't think anyone there knows what's going on.

ETA: Oh, and my account didn't say anything about two boxes in my Orders, I only found out once I copied my Order number and pasted it into their Tracking device and saw it said Package 1 and Package 2.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love how they can respond and tell you not to spam them, but they can't respond to your concern!  I will try e-mailing and will let you know if I hear anything, which I'm assuming is unlikely!


----------



## Musegirl (Feb 1, 2013)

For those who are interested, this is what Tarte Fierce looks like:





I'm not sure I can pull off this color (being a cool toned gal), but the formula is amazing!


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is helpful informaton, Katie Danielle.  I guess I better keep trying to contact them if I want the free box...Good luck getting your free February box.


----------



## vugrl (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how they can respond and tell you not to spam them, but they can't respond to your concern!  I will try e-mailing and will let you know if I hear anything, which I'm assuming is unlikely!


 Yeah, it's like a slap in the face. If I wasn't getting 6 months free from winning a contest. I would not have renewed this year after trying to redeem my Cosmo code. I really love the box but their CS is a freaking mess!


----------



## vugrl (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you read back a bit you'll see a lot of people talking about this. I used the COSMO code at the end of October and was told by their CS at that time that I would get February's box for free. I called this month to make sure this was happening because I don't want to miss next month's box and they said basically that whoever told me Feb's box would be free with the COSMO code was wrong and that the COSMO code entitled me to a free October box. I said that I already received the October box (which I paid for) and didn't want a duplicate. After a huge headache of dealing with their CS they told me they would credit me the February box. They also ended up sending me another October box this month so now I'm wondering if that means I won't receive Feb's box after all. I'd like to point out though that had I not called them to ask about the COSMO code, I would have received neither the duplicate October box or the February box - they would have just straight up disregarded the COSMO code I used.
> ...


 Reading this info awhile back is what prompted me to try and contact them. It's now been several weeks of emailing and calling.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's like a slap in the face. If I wasn't getting 6 months free from winning a contest. I would not have renewed this year after trying to redeem my Cosmo code. I really love the box but their CS is a freaking mess!


 I know, I guess part of my decision to renew will be based on how handle my issues with the Cosmo code and on how much I love January's box once it finally gets here.  I'm crossing my fingers for some Tarte lipstick, although from what I've been reading those seem pretty rare.


----------



## vugrl (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally!!!  Glossybox just called. I spoke with Jessie. So, she first said that for the Cosmo code we would not get a monthly box but a special box that they put together. Then she asked me did I get Nov, Dec and Jan... I said yes... then she changed her story and said she was sending the Oct box. I'm fine with that since I didn't get Oct. But, it was annoying that she said one thing and then changed her story. Not sure if she really has a clue or not. And she said it would ship next week.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who are interested, this is what Tarte Fierce looks like:
> 
> ...


 You totally do! It looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I ordered a second box with the "Lips" coupon code, and did not receive the extra lipstick.* Also I made completely different profiles for the 2 boxes, yet received the same stuff. My mom also has a subscription, with yet another profile, and all 3 were the same box.
> 
> I'm wondering now if the type of box is mostly a regional thing?


 I didn't either and contacted CS, they said they'd get back to me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $225 jar is only 1oz?!!!


 Nope, it's 1.7oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musegirl (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, it's 1.7oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My card says that it is 1.17oz.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

They've actually posted a reply on their Facebook telling people to stop "spamming" their Facebook page with questions about their boxes.



> For all customer inquires, you must contact our customer service team. Email [email protected] or call (855) 738-1140. Please do not spam facebook posts. If you have any questions, refer to the faqs http://www.glossybox.com/faq and our house rules


 Oh, and LOL at the "house rules". My guess is that they will start blocking anyone and everyone who mentions any issues with their box and chalk it up to them violating the house rules.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My card says that it is 1.17oz.


 I grabbed the info from the Le Metier official website and they say it's 1.7/50ml.


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Where can we trade glossybox items? I tried to search, and looked in the "trade" thread(s) but I couldn't find it, just one for birchbox. Do we just trade on this thread?


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 1, 2013)

My box left Fishers, IN yesterday in the afternoon, so it'll probably arrive in Kansas City today and then transferred to my post office in the burbs on Saturday and go out for delivery on Monday. I wish there was a way to just send someone to the post office to go get it when it was close; I have family really close to Fishers, they could have gotten it for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kidding of course, but I'm getting *SOO* impatient, I just want my box to show up!

I saw a few other people mention that they are from the Midwest (which, by the way, Kansas and Missouri are in the Midwest, not the south....), has anyone in this region gotten their boxes? If so, what did you get in them, lip product or blush?


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 1, 2013)

Also, for the record, I have not received any tracking number emails, I just did the tracking number trick and then emailed myself the USPS tracking number.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box left Fishers, IN yesterday in the afternoon, so it'll probably arrive in Kansas City today and then transferred to my post office in the burbs on Saturday and go out for delivery on Monday. I wish there was a way to just send someone to the post office to go get it when it was close; I have family really close to Fishers, they could have gotten it for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kidding of course, but I'm getting *SOO* impatient, I just want my box to show up!
> 
> I saw a few other people mention that they are from the Midwest (which, by the way, Kansas and Missouri are in the Midwest, not the south....), has anyone in this region gotten their boxes? If so, what did you get in them, lip product or blush?


 I'm in IN and I got it a couple of days ago...got the Vincent Longo in Americana.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

When I quote and post it says I have to wait for it to be approved by a moderator because I'm new, so that's why I'm not quoting...

@Vugirl- I'm glad you finally heard back from them!  She should have asked you your preference.  I would be happy with the October box--I hope they offer me that one, too!

@Katie Danielle-  I noticed the "House Rules" posts, too.  They don't want ppl to "spam" their account, but when ppl do complain Glossybox says, "We'll forward your name to customer service and someone will be in touch."  To me, that encourages even more people to write about their customer service issues on their site because there is a better chance of someone actually getting in touch with them.


----------



## mstlcmn (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box left Fishers, IN yesterday in the afternoon, so it'll probably arrive in Kansas City today and then transferred to my post office in the burbs on Saturday and go out for delivery on Monday. I wish there was a way to just send someone to the post office to go get it when it was close; I have family really close to Fishers, they could have gotten it for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kidding of course, but I'm getting *SOO* impatient, I just want my box to show up!
> 
> I saw a few other people mention that they are from the Midwest (which, by the way, Kansas and Missouri are in the Midwest, not the south....), has anyone in this region gotten their boxes? If so, what did you get in them, lip product or blush?


 I am in MN and I got my box yesterday and I got the cheek stain


----------



## emmakey9 (Feb 1, 2013)

Now I'm wondering if the late shipping was due to high demand, as they say, or if they just accidentally doubled so many orders that they had trouble getting them all out. This is the second time in 2 months they sent out double boxes to people who only ordered one. I mean, get it together. No telling how much mistakes like that cost them.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

So I got two Tarte lipsticks in Fierce and two Sebastian Potion 9s.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box left Fishers, IN yesterday in the afternoon, so it'll probably arrive in Kansas City today and then transferred to my post office in the burbs on Saturday and go out for delivery on Monday. I wish there was a way to just send someone to the post office to go get it when it was close; I have family really close to Fishers, they could have gotten it for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kidding of course, but I'm getting *SOO* impatient, I just want my box to show up!
> 
> I saw a few other people mention that they are from the Midwest (which, by the way, Kansas and Missouri are in the Midwest, not the south....), has anyone in this region gotten their boxes? If so, what did you get in them, lip product or blush?


 I'm in the Midwest (Ohio) and mine left Fishers,IN the same time yours did.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

> Now I'm wondering if the late shipping was due to high demand, as they say, or if they just accidentally doubled so many orders that they had trouble getting them all out. This is the second time in 2 months they sent out double boxes to people who only ordered one. I mean, get it together. No telling how much mistakes like that cost them.


 They also said that part of the delay was due to late product arriving for the boxes. They're playing Whackamole with excuses.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just a quick Q: Where on your profile do you check for your tracking number?

I wrote a polite email yesterday asking about my Man Repeller Box because I was confused if it was going to be interfering with the February box and I got a nice quick reply:

Dear Maite:

Thank you for your e-Mail! The box is late this month, and will not interfere with your February box. I am the CEO of GlossyBox US, and am personally emailing customers to explain the January situation. Actually the reason we held it up was to include another product (a hair product). This is definitely not the norm! We typically deliver the third week of the month.

The issue with the tracking numbers has just been fixed and you should now see your tracking number in your profile. The Man Repeller box is en route to you now. It's one of our favorite boxes yet, and we hope you love it as much as we do.

We acknowledge that this month we had several operational issues and we apologize for the delay, but you can rest assured we are working hard to improve: for example we are improving the tech infrastructure behind our customer service team and increasing the number of people dedicated to providing you a high level of service.

Thank you for your patience. GlossyBox is truly an extraordinary way to experience luxury beauty. Please do let me know what you think of the January box!

Sincerely,

Susan

but for some reason I still can't find the tracking number, I am greatful that they did ship it out already: Any Help?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 1, 2013)

You can totally pull it off, it looks amazing on you and makes your eye color stand out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who are interested, this is what Tarte Fierce looks like:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I got two Tarte lipsticks in Fierce and two Sebastian Potion 9s. PM me if you have a VL or blush and the Philosophy.


 Yay Katie Danielle! You finally got your boxes! I'm hoping that MA folks will get our Glossyboxes soon now that our NH neighbors have! According to USPS, my box is still sitting in Jersey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section
> 
> On an (relatively) unrelated topic, my sub ran out.  Could anyone with an active sub gift me a February Glossybox?  The gifting is still only $15 and if you go through ebates, you get $2.75 back.  I could pay you through paypal.  I gifted several boxes this way to fellow makeuptalkers in December and it worked out great.  Thanks!


 I think I can help you out here. PM me.


----------



## Dots (Feb 1, 2013)

No tracking e-mail and tracking number still shows zeroes...it will show up eventually...hopefully...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay Katie Danielle! You finally got your boxes! I'm hoping that MA folks will get our Glossyboxes soon now that our NH neighbors have! According to USPS, my box is still sitting in Jersey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah finally lol. Still so many people without them! Such a shame. Hopefully yours will come tomorrow, mine got here quick once it left Jersey.

Out for Delivery
February 01, 2013, 9:28 am
CONCORD, NH 03301
USPS Tracking/Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
 
 
 
Sorting Complete
February 01, 2013, 9:18 am
CONCORD, NH 03301
 
 
 
 
Arrival at Post Office
February 01, 2013, 5:25 am
CONCORD, NH 03301
 
 
 
 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
January 30, 2013, 4:19 pm
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206
 
 
 
 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
January 30, 2013, 6:38 am
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 1, 2013)

On the bright side, it looks like they corrected the dots-value (20) per survey. I wonder why they even had to mess with the code within that description in the first place.

I also checked the tracking that was made available. Looks like they were just inducted into the system yesterday. WTF?! The estimated date is now 2/7-2/11. Hopefully they come in before I visit home for the weekend. Was hoping to be able to gift one the boxes in person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who are interested, this is what Tarte Fierce looks like:
> 
> ...


Everyone is right, that color on you is FIERCE! It really makes the green in your eyes pop 

Alas, STILL no glossybox, STILL no tracking email and STILL not even 0's on my tracking...No Shipping Information Available....I'm trying SO hard to be patient, but I kinda feel helpless here lol


----------



## pride (Feb 1, 2013)

Freaking...UGH. I probably missed this somewhere, but I didn't realize you had to be an active subscriber to redeem the glossydots. I canceled for Feb because I didn't want to be charged for the box, so I have to re-subscribe if I want my free box?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I got two Tarte lipsticks in Fierce and two Sebastian Potion 9s. PM me if you have a VL or blush and the Philosophy.


Sent you a pm






Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 1, 2013)

well excuse my long question at the top, haha: i just finally got connected on the phone line and they gave me my tracking number through the phone. mine left NJ yesterday and i live in FL so hopefully next week sometime.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 1, 2013)

If mine is not out today, I will get it tomorrow.

I am canceling this as soon as I get my surveys and order my free box. I am dropping this and QVC Test Tube (cannot stand the Mally samples anymore) and picking up BeautyFix. It is not worth it at all anymore. I was one of the very first to sign up and this, like the lower quality at Beauty Army, makes me sad.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 1, 2013)

I would give them a call on their hotline. All I did was give them my full name and they gave me my number to type into the USPS website. It took a couple times to get into since its not a waiting line but its worth it if you want to be able to track it.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Freaking...UGH. I probably missed this somewhere, but I didn't realize you had to be an active subscriber to redeem the glossydots. I canceled for Feb because I didn't want to be charged for the box, so I have to re-subscribe if I want my free box?


 It's not stated on their page, but yes. I'm not sure if they'll instantly charge you because you'll be creating a new account under the email with the glossydots. Consider shooting them an email or call them (this sounds more effective) to use those glossydots.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

I just sent an email to them....we'll see what happens :-/


----------



## Bambam (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't find my shipping info :/ When I click Track My Order, it doesn't do anything! Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## TamSumner (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally got someone on the phone. She was able to get my tracking, but looks like its just sitting in NJ. I canceled. This is my first box &amp; I didn't want to be charged for February before I even got January's box. This is lame!!


----------



## TamSumner (Feb 1, 2013)

> I can't find my shipping info :/ When I click Track My Order, it doesn't do anything! Am I doing something wrong??


 Mine was doing the same. I had to call CS to get my tracking..


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay Katie Danielle! You finally got your boxes! I'm hoping that MA folks will get our Glossyboxes soon now that our NH neighbors have! According to USPS, my box is still sitting in Jersey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in MA too.  According to the tracking info, the only one of my boxes that has any shipping info says that, though it's still in Elizabeth, NJ, it should be delivered sometime between today and Monday.


----------



## brio444 (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel like this info might help some people:

I redeemed my points for this month. I have a monthly subscription.  I was able to just check off the "apply" box to use my dots for January.  I waited until they said they were taking orders for the January boxes.  I was not charged for January on that account.  So if you keep your account just to use your dots, I hope you will be safe to just apply the dots and not get charged for the month too!  (And then I was also able to get a gift box for $15).


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 1, 2013)

> I'm in the Midwest (Ohio) and mine left Fishers,IN the same time yours did.Â


 Lucky girl! I'm in Ohio too and one box was dropped at the shipper yesterday and the other shows nothing....payment in process. They took my $$ on 1/11?! Ugh. You're killin me glossybox!


----------



## brio444 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dammit.  My one deliverable to work just got here, with the cheek tint.  I am rather bummed about the lack of lip stuff, especially as I feel like I have so many cheek things this color (orgasm, hot mama come immediately to mind), and I wouldn't buy a red lipstick/stain generally.


----------



## Roselyn (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent an email to them....we'll see what happens :-/


Have you tried calling them on their hotline? I know it is a pain to try and reach them by phone, but a few people on this thread have had success reaching them. At least they might be able to give you a tracking number so you can see where your box is. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Freaking...UGH. I probably missed this somewhere, but I didn't realize you had to be an active subscriber to redeem the glossydots. I canceled for Feb because I didn't want to be charged for the box, so I have to re-subscribe if I want my free box?


 No, you won't get charged, but you do have to reactivate a subscription.  I had just completed a 3 mth sub so was listed as inactive.  This is what I did to redeem glossydots: Once you login, select the give feedback tab and select manage Subscriptions.  Activate one of your subscriptions.  You can select an option to redeem with glossydots.  Once you complete the transaction, you can cancel the sub or leave it open.


----------



## Babs (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Freaking...UGH. I probably missed this somewhere, but I didn't realize you had to be an active subscriber to redeem the glossydots. I canceled for Feb because I didn't want to be charged for the box, so I have to re-subscribe if I want my free box?


 No you don't. I called to confirm but you have to call or email them. I have yet to see that "apply" button come back.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2013)

I called it went to voicemail and someone called me right back...it's a different number (actually Kate called me back...it might be her direct number....6464575397) I hope everyone gets assistance soon.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in MA too.  According to the tracking info, the only one of my boxes that has any shipping info says that, though it's still in Elizabeth, NJ, it should be delivered sometime between today and Monday.


 Mine is in Kearny, NJ! I keep refreshing the USPS site, hoping, wishing, praying that it'll update, but to no avail. It's still stuck on this:

Picked Up by Shipping Partner
January 30, 2013, 8:30 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032 

I hope the rest of us get our boxes by the beginning of next week at the latest!


----------



## SherBear400 (Feb 1, 2013)

I got this generic email from them last night finally after emailing multiple times, glad they took the time to actually look up MY account and email me a tracking number, or anything really that showed they actually read my email:

Thanks for your email. We apologize for the inconvenience accessing your tracking number and we know that in the past month we had a lot of operations issues mixed with Customer service issues... We want you to know that we worked really hard to solve this: right now out IT team is working to fix the IT issue that is preventing the Tracking numbers to appear on your profile and we are trying to get it done tonight. But it might not be enough and require another day of work...Also, we are improving the Tech infrastructure to support Customer Service: better phone system and larger team of people dedicated to your satisfaction. Boxes have been going out in the past days and today and also tomorrow though, and they are really beautiful! You can expect to receive your box by the end of next week the latest.Again, we apologize for the delay and all the issues we had and we thank you for your patience. Have a glossy weekend!Sincerely,The GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got an email from this Jessie person in regard toy missing December box and GB incorrectly ending my sub in November. She had no idea what had happened and apparently all the replacement box promises are for naught. Urghhhhh


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I got two Tarte lipsticks in Fierce and two Sebastian Potion 9s. PM me if you have a VL or blush and the Philosophy.


 Gah, this is almost disturbing, but we are identical box twins!


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I canceled today as well and chose the shipping/logistics option. I really wanted to check all of them but that is what got me the most. How can it be the January box and I get it in February??


 That's the reason I picked too. I would have picked more, if I could!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh! I noticed that you're from MA, too! Which part of MA are you from if you don't mind me asking? I'm still waiting for my box to move from NJ that's why and I'm assuming that GB is sending out their boxes by region.



> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah, this is almost disturbing, but we are identical box twins!


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I canceled today as well and chose the shipping/logistics option. I really wanted to check all of them but that is what got me the most. How can it be the January box and I get it in February??


 That's the reason I picked too. I would have picked more, if I could!


----------



## nikita8501 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am yet to receive my glossybox, but if I receive either of the lipsticks, they will definitely be up for trade for the blush...I am not yet comfortable sporting red lips and I am SO envious of girls who can pull that off! On an aside, does anyone know where I could put them up for trade other than creating my own trade list?? I swear I saw a Beauty Box Subscription Trade thread or something? But, I am not able to find it anymore! It's been a while since I visited MUT...anyone??

Edit: You can post your thread in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! I noticed that you're from MA, too! Which part of MA are you from if you don't mind me asking? I'm still waiting for my box to move from NJ that's why and I'm assuming that GB is sending out their boxes by region.


 No problem, I'm in Western Mass. Hope your box gets to you super soon! The shipping estimate for my two boxes was that I would only get them next week, but something miraculous happened and I found them on my doorstep today.


----------



## pride (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help with the redemption! 

I also finally got my box, I got the potion 9 and the tarte in Fierce (such a big tube for...not as much product as it looks like, haha!) I didn't get the lipstick that was supposed to come with the LIPS code either, I will definitely be emailing or calling in.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 1, 2013)

I finally got ahold of someone named Katie who was very nice and said she would put my name on an e-mail list so that I could get the February box as my free one w/ the COSMO code.  The tracking # for February is supposed to get sent directly there.  I hope this actually happens!!!!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Feb 1, 2013)

I got no tracking number but two boxes


----------



## jesmari (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got my box! I didn't get the Tarte lipstick or Living Proof that I was dying to try.




Got the cheek tint which I don't need because I have two of UD's afterglow that I LOVE and will never finish. Also, polish is gorgeous in real life. Wish I didn't just give myself a mani so I could try it out.

I'm in southern CA by the way.

What I got:


----------



## JessP (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I'll get my boxes today here in SD - they left Nevada on Wednesday so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got SIX boxes!

Should have only gotten 3.

They are ALL identical.

Tarte Fierce and Sebastian 9 in each box.


----------



## JessP (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got SIX boxes!
> 
> ...


 Holy bananas!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got SIX boxes!
> 
> ...


 WHAT! Crazy but lucky you!! I knew I should've got this box but didn't.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got SIX boxes!
> 
> ...


Keep all trade talk to b/s/t.


----------



## emmakey9 (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder if they'll announce the winners of the two $1000 giftcards. Little skeptical about that.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

Woooo!  My box just came!  What a nice surprise!  Unfortunately, I got the cheek tint...  *sighs*  Oh well.  I'm just happy it came.  I hope my other box has the Vincent Longo.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness, the Fresh sample is tiny!  The Sebastian Potion 9 sample is huge though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

*sigh* got my two boxes, they are both different and I got both hair products, which is cool cuz I wanted both. But I got VL in Americana and the Cheek Stain... I wanted both of the Tarte Lipsticks


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I get the cheek tint I would love to swap for the lipstick.


 When is your box due to arrive?


----------



## citizensnips (Feb 1, 2013)

hi, everyone! i've been keeping tabs on the glossybox situation here on mut while (im)patiently waiting for my box to arrive. i haven't had any unfortunate run-ins with their customer service thus far and fingers crossed that i won't have to. just got my box today. lo and behold, there were two waiting for me when i only ordered one. i'm rarely on the receiving end of happy mistakes, so this was a nice surprise. i was hoping for the tarte cheek tint, but got the tarte lipstick instead. there are two different colors though: the cool-toned wild and the warm-based fierce. unfortunately, i am not a red lipstick kind of girl. just thought i'd share my experience!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy bananas!


 It's nuts!!!!! I actually tried calling them to let them know, but couldn't get through to customer service. 

How apropos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

Is the OPI the new liquid sand?   Why didn't I buy a box?!? 





  Interested in buying one if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone in Northern Nevada received their box yet? I'm curious to know if anyone got the Tarte Lipstick from around here.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *citizensnips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hi, everyone! i've been keeping tabs on the glossybox situation here on mut while (im)patiently waiting for my box to arrive. i haven't had any unfortunate run-ins with their customer service thus far and fingers crossed that i won't have to.
> 
> just got my box today. lo and behold, there were two waiting for me when i only ordered one. i'm rarely on the receiving end of happy mistakes, so this was a nice surprise. i was hoping for the tarte cheek tint, but got the tarte lipstick instead. there are two different colors though: the cool-toned wild and the warm-based fierce. unfortunately, i am not a red lipstick kind of girl.
> ...


 If you don't end up trading the lipsticks, you can always apply them so they look like a stain!  I used to do this when I was more fearful of reds.  You just put on a layer and then immediately wipe it off.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *citizensnips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hi, everyone! i've been keeping tabs on the glossybox situation here on mut while (im)patiently waiting for my box to arrive. i haven't had any unfortunate run-ins with their customer service thus far and fingers crossed that i won't have to.
> 
> just got my box today. lo and behold, there were two waiting for me when i only ordered one. i'm rarely on the receiving end of happy mistakes, so this was a nice surprise. i was hoping for the tarte cheek tint, but got the tarte lipstick instead. there are two different colors though: the cool-toned wild and the warm-based fierce. unfortunately, i am not a red lipstick kind of girl.
> ...


 Just curious if when you checked online if it said you were getting 2 shipments.


----------



## citizensnips (Feb 1, 2013)

> If you don't end up trading the lipsticks, you can always apply them so they look like a stain! Â I used to do this when I was more fearful of reds. Â You just put on a layer and then immediately wipe it off.


 i do that now with darker reds, but these two reds are so...bold. i'm not so brave.


----------



## PAsh (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box! I didn't get the Tarte lipstick or Living Proof that I was dying to try.
> 
> ...


----------



## citizensnips (Feb 1, 2013)

> Just curious if when you checked online if it said you were getting 2 shipments.


 my account indicates one order, but when i pulled up shipping info, it shows two packages.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 1, 2013)

i just extracted my 2 le metier samples into an empty little pot that lush gives you samples of their products in and it's almost almost full! it's not fully packed but even the 1 sample is a really good amount since you don't need a lot.

it smells sooo good... and feels nice too. i don't like this at all



told my husband how much the little sample size is worth and first he thought i'm joking, then he said i shouldn't even think about it. LOL


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, let's head on over to the trade section. Not sure if I can post this link here, but will delete asap if it's against the rules! Here's my trade thread: (See my signature) and I have some Tarte Fierces that need a new loving home


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is your box due to arrive?


Unfortunately not until next week!



I'm kind of hoping I'll be pleasantly surprised and my box will arrive early but we'll see...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers for the tarte in Wild! I love cool bold lips (I'm currently wearing OCC Anime and Yaoi at the moment. Practically Dayglo!), so that one is right up my alley. But this is, of course, assuming they ever get this box to me. I think the card on this account will reject if they try to charge it, which is actually intentional, so the next week or so will be interesting.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just extracted my 2 le metier samples into an empty little pot that lush gives you samples of their products in and it's almost almost full! it's not fully packed but even the 1 sample is a really good amount since you don't need a lot.
> 
> ...


 I'm thinking on doing the same thing! And the bf had the same expression when I told him the sample value lol


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone, let's head on over to the trade section. Not sure if I can post this link here, but will delete asap if it's against the rules! Here's my trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132697/cranraspberry-trade-list and I have some Tarte Fierces that need a new loving home


 I would totally take you up on that...but I haven't received my box yet, so I don't know what I got yet


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking on doing the same thing! And the bf had the same expression when I told him the sample value lol


 definitely extract it into something! i'm glad i used the bigger lush pot. i had an empty little pot  from mac flying around from when i got a foundation sample and it would have been too small for even 1!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got SIX boxes!
> 
> ...


 Oh my jesus.. 





Is everyone getting duplicates?!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Feb 1, 2013)

In Southern CA. I got the two boxes I ordered. I got 2 Living Proof samples and VL in Bella and Americana. I never thought I could rock a color like Americana, it was definitely surprising. Bella is a bit dark and not my style but I could use it next fall.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

Anybody in Texas receive their box yet? :-/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> definitely extract it into something! i'm glad i used the bigger lush pot. i had an empty little pot  from mac flying around from when i got a foundation sample and it would have been too small for even 1!


 I have an empty pot of Clinique All about eyes, I'll empty it into that XD


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

Ladies,

Please remember that our sub threads are not for setting up trades or trying to get extra gift subbies off other members. Please keep all trade activity in the designated areas. Sorry to be a buzzkill, but that's what the B/S/T area is for. Thanks!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my jesus..
> 
> ...


 Don't think so.  I only have one package showing as shipped, which is what I ordered.  It'd be neat if they sent out two, though!  But I wonder if that means for those who are getting more than one...there are girls who aren't getting what they ordered.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 1, 2013)

I was thinking it would be cool to have an "inter-glossybox" trade site since a lot of people just want to swap products from these boxes.



> Ladies, Please remember that our sub threads are not for setting up trades or trying to get extra gift subbies off other members. Please keep all trade activity in the designated areas. Sorry to be a buzzkill, but that's what the B/S/T area is for. Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was thinking it would be cool to have an "inter-glossybox" trade site since a lot of people just want to swap products from these boxes.


 That's what the Buy Sell Trade area is for..not just BB subbers, but for anyone to post a classifieds for sales and swaps. Part of it is to consolidate everything into one area so that it's all accessible, partially to protect members, as newbies aren't allowed to participate until they've been "active" for a period of time and qualify, partially to keep the discussion areas from being clogged by trades.


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 1, 2013)

so I got 4 boxes today! (only ordered 2...) all are identical with Tarte lipsticks in Fierce (well one had wild) and four Sebastian Potion 9s... off to update my trade list!


----------



## poofy2005 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone in Utah get there box yet?


----------



## lolitam (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody in Texas receive their box yet? :-/


Yes, I got the ones I ordered yesterday (Jan 31.)  I'm in southeast Texas.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I got the ones I ordered yesterday (Jan 31.)  I'm in southeast Texas.


Hmmm....sadness lol I'm Houston, still waiting. I've tried calling, no answer and I don't have tracking number. Oh well....it'll be a fun surprise when I finally get it!


----------



## lolitam (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In Southern CA. I got the two boxes I ordered. I got 2 Living Proof samples and VL in Bella and Americana. I never thought I could rock a color like Americana, it was definitely surprising. Bella is a bit dark and not my style but I could use it next fall.


I got both of these VL shades too.  If you didn't already test the Belle Etoile (or whatever it is called), just an FYI - it is surprisingly sheer.   On me it is much more subtle than the Americana shade.   It reminds me of Clinique black honey, actually.


----------



## Roselyn (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody in Texas receive their box yet? :-/


Yes, I received mine yesterday, Jan. 31. I also live in Southeast Texas. (close to Houston)


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 1, 2013)

Received my box today, except I surprisingly got two! They are both exactly the same (Tarte lipsticks in Fierce and Sebastian Potion 9).


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2013)

I received the tarte lipstick in fierce I love it &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

I had the weird 0000's number thing happening, but my tracking just updated to say that my packaged just departed NJ this morning!! Crap, they didn't even attempt to ship end of January..plus I remember being on the West Coast it seemed to take a little extra time coming my way, so who knows when the box will show up..sad panda face insert here.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 1, 2013)

> Anyone in Utah get there box yet?


 Nope. Mine left Indiana on the 29th and hasn't updated since then. Hmph. You?


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the weird 0000's number thing happening, but my tracking just updated to say that my packaged just departed NJ this morning!! Crap, they didn't even attempt to ship end of January..plus I remember being on the West Coast it seemed to take a little extra time coming my way, so who knows when the box will show up..sad panda face insert here.


 I'm in the same boat as you.  My Glossybox is always in the last wave and I always get it well after everyone else.  I'm on the West Coast in central CA...maybe they lump us both in the same travel route.  Does your box usually go to Sparks, NV?

I think Newgistics thinks I peed in their cheerios once and hates me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you.  My Glossybox is always in the last wave and I always get it well after everyone else.  I'm on the West Coast in central CA...maybe they lump us both in the same travel route.  Does your box usually go to Sparks, NV?
> 
> I think Newgistics thinks I peed in their cheerios once and hates me.


 Not sure about the NV part..I subbed initially with the start up last year and cancelled after three months, with all the issues. I was weak and easily lured by the MR box and will probably commit to three more months and s?#@can Glossybox again..lol.. I just remember that my boxes were always soooo slow to get to me.

On another note, how much $$ is Glossybox wasting this month sending out X amount of boxes to people, doubling their initial orders? I also wonder how many people aren't going to receive their boxes at all because of this shipping/ordering snafu.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the tarte lipstick in fierce I love it &lt;3


 Fierce looks FIERCE on you!!!!

Really stunning!!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fierce looks FIERCE on you!!!!
> 
> Really stunning!!!


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 1, 2013)

I now have a real tracking number on the GB website, no more zeros. It says it's at Newgistics in IN. (I'm in CA.) I feel guilty for hoping for two boxes. I don't see anything weird about two packages, though I don't know where that would show up.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 1, 2013)

After all this headache, I hope I get 2 boxes too. But mine only shows shipping info for one box. Darn!


----------



## maclothier (Feb 1, 2013)

Yahoo!  My box finally arrived in KC!  Hopefully, it will be delivered tomorrow, but my mailman doesn't like to deliver packages on Saturday - so it might have to wait until Monday.  

I'm anxious to see if these duplicate boxes mean someone didn't receive their box or if they just made a clerical error in your quantity.  I hope it is the latter.  Otherwise, there will be a whole new set of horrible FB posts for them to delete next week!   I know that there are no 'real' rules when it comes to FB comments, but I think it is in poor taste to delete the negative comments and call it spam.  Yes - delete duplicate postings - I can agree with that, but individual negative responses should have been left alone.  

As a consumer, I usually check a company's FB page to see what people say about them.  Deleting your consumer's opinions (good or bad) seems unethical.  

Anyhoo, I can't wait to get my box and cancel with GB once and for all.  I signed back up with Sample Society.


----------



## Freezymama (Feb 1, 2013)

If u order a gift do they ship it together or separate! I only have tracking for one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If u order a gift do they ship it together or separate! I only have tracking for one.


 They ship separate, though  you might get both at the same time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I now have a real tracking number on the GB website, no more zeros. It says it's at Newgistics in IN. (I'm in CA.) I feel guilty for hoping for two boxes. I don't see anything weird about two packages, though I don't know where that would show up.


Oooo, I hope my glossybox profile does that soon! I have no idea where my box might possibly be! lol


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 1, 2013)

For the people who got the Tarte lipstick... Would you recommend buying it at Sephora? I am interested in trying it out. Thanks!


----------



## Freezymama (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They ship separate, though  you might get both at the same time.


 Thanks!! Crossing fingers i'm lucky one who gets two, but all signs lead to probably not :/


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 1, 2013)

Those of you ladies that got two boxes randomly, is there one tracking number or two on your dashboard? ( there is real tracking info on glossy website right now)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those of you ladies that got two boxes randomly, is there one tracking number or two on your dashboard? ( there is real tracking info on glossy website right now)


People have mentioned previously that they received more than one tracking number on their account page.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 1, 2013)

I had two packages showing when I used the order number trick but now they only have actual tracking number for one package so they must have noticed their mistake and stopped sending the extras


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 1, 2013)

You ladies are lucky, I finally have tracking information and it looks like my box was in the very last shipment sext out yesterday which means I probably won't receive my box till next friday! Talk about absolutely ridiculous. I'm most likely going to be charged for my feb box before I ever receive my jan box!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my box today.  Got the Tarte blush, potion #9 and fresh.  I think those were the either or items.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow looks like I am going to get my BBSS February box before my GB January box :-(


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yahoo!  My box finally arrived in KC!  Hopefully, it will be delivered tomorrow, but my mailman doesn't like to deliver packages on Saturday - so it might have to wait until Monday.
> 
> ...


 This! I have had a horrible experience with them, and honestly, the only way to get their attention was to practically harass them on FB! They don't answer emails at all, and I think it's a shame that FB or Twitter is the only way to get an answer from them. As consumers, we have a right to know about a company before we decide to commit to doing business with them on a monthly basis. Knowledge is power!

On another note, I hope that a fellow MUT member is one of the lucky ones to win one of those $1000 gift cards! I hope they do announce who won, if only just to verify that they weren't just trying to boost sales with the "golden ticket" idea. But they certainly wouldn't pull a bait switch now, would they? That doesn't sound like them at all.......


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

> This! I have had a horrible experience with them, and honestly, the only way to get their attention was to practically harass them on FB! They don't answer emails at all, and I think it's a shame that FB or Twitter is the only way to get an answer from them. As consumers, we have a right to know about a company before we decide to commit to doing business with them on a monthly basis. Knowledge is power! On another note, I hope that a fellow MUT member is one of the lucky ones to win one of those $1000 gift cards! I hope they do announce who won, if only just to verify that they weren't just trying to boost sales with the "golden ticket" idea. But they certainly wouldn't pull a bait switch now, would they? That doesn't sound like them at all.......:rofl2:


 If it's truly random, they won't know unless/until someone speaks up. If they *do* know who received them before the boxes land, it will seem very shady and highly questionable.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! I got the cheek tint. Which I know I will get 100x use to me than a red lip, and I reallyy just wanted Tarte  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will probably pick up one of the tarte lippies in a more neutral color. They sent the entire line to a lot of youtubers so there are lots of swatch videos. 

Also got the Potion #9, which should be fun to play with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Freezymama (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You ladies are lucky, I finally have tracking information and it looks like my box was in the very last shipment sext out yesterday which means I probably won't receive my box till next friday! Talk about absolutely ridiculous. I'm most likely going to be charged for my feb box before I ever receive my jan box!


 I'm in the same boat.  My box was just shipped TODAY !!! How much later could they have sent it?!?!?! And I'm sure their "glitch" of sending more than one box would have been corrected before mine lol...


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's truly random, they won't know unless/until someone speaks up. If they *do* know who received them before the boxes land, it will seem very shady and highly questionable.


 Yeah, that's what I meant. I was hoping that they would announce on their page or something if they get contacted by the people who won, just so we know that it wasn't a ruse. I am sure we would know if it was a fellow MUT member!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the people who got the Tarte lipstick... Would you recommend buying it at Sephora? I am interested in trying it out. Thanks!


 Yes!  I already owned the lipstick in fierce and I just received wild in my box.  I LOVE this lipstick.  It goes on super smooth and i found that if I put it on and let it dry, not drinking/eating/touching it, and THEN blot, it really stays bright/vibrant for hours without getting on everything.  I hate having to reapply lipstick all day and this one does really well without powder or anything.  Plus, you can get it right now at ULTA with their 20% off friends &amp; family coupon.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2013)

Why is everyone unhappy with the cheek stain? I got a Vincent Longo lipstick but would've preferred the cheek stain. I realizing what a losing battle it is for sub companies bc everyone wants something different.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

For me personally I do not wear blush as I am very rosy cheeked naturally.    I think the cheek stain is pretty and everything but to me it is useless because I do not wear blush.  If I can't trade it I will give it to my friend who LOVES blush.  She got my Glossybox Kyrolan blush too!



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is everyone unhappy with the cheek stain? I got a Vincent Longo lipstick but would've preferred the cheek stain. I realizing what a losing battle it is for sub companies bc everyone wants something different.


----------



## JessP (Feb 1, 2013)

I got my two boxes today and, luckily, they're different! I think I got all the variations except the Tarte lipstick. But yay!



Spoiler


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

That's awesome!  Congrats!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my two boxes today and, luckily, they're different! I think I got all the variations except the Tarte lipstick. But yay!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Feb 1, 2013)

i got my box. and another one. i was actually hoping to get the blush but I didnt.

I mean getting double is fun but does not look so good with Glossybox. Maybe its karma?

As for the products, I havent tried anything yet. I really like the idea of sticking the foil samples into a container. where do i get such a container?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 1, 2013)

You know, I bet they think people really have ordered 6 boxes instead of 3, etc. This happened last month, too. Lots of people got multiple boxes. I bet someone made a terrible mistake.

I am 10 dot from my free box. This is so annoying.


----------



## Freezymama (Feb 1, 2013)

> I have a tracking number attached to my account, and that's it. Â No email, no inducted into Newgistics, no updates, no dates at all -- basically just the fact that the tracking number has been created. Â I call bullshit on this whole thing, although saying that now makes it seem like a new thing, and it's most definitely not. Â I want to use my boxes to beat all of those girls on Facebook who say things like "i got my box 2 days ago and it was more then worth the wait! plus you'll be a whole lot more excited about the box when it does come if you haven't spent everyday it hasn't angry about it!" Â I. Â Don't. Â Care. Â And now that I'm re-reading what I just copied and pasted, my head hurts due to incredibly poor writing. Â  So. Â It's going to be made of awesome once it finally arrives? Â When you're looking forward to getting something, there is a point where you get tired of looking forward to it and start getting mad that you don't have it, and then there's a point after that where you start hating everything about whatever it is regardless of how much you had been looking forward to it because every time you see a particular item, you remember the frustration about not having that thing yet, especially when you see people have received their boxes *days* -- plural -- ago when yours hasn't even shipped. Â This is really doing a disservice to these brands because I'm starting to associate GB's horrible service with them, and that's really not fair to, say, tarte, but my brain just can't help it. Anyway. Â GB promised that these would be sent out TWO WEEKS AGO. Â I see several people say that, gee, this is the first time this has happened! Â It's clearly an anomaly! Â They always send things out right on time with no problems whatsoever! Â Uh, no, not true. Â I've been subscribed since the beginning. Â This is not unusual at all. Â It seems different because more people are willing to call them on this, and then there's the part where GB repeatedly assured everyone that these *would* be going out on time and that boxes would be in hand by the end of the month. Â I don't see any way that I'm not going to receive my Square Hue shipment -- sent yesterday via Parcel Post from Miami -- before I get my GB that was supposed to be sent TWO WEEKS AGO. Â I'm just glad I didn't pay actual money for this one. Â This was their last chance to retain me as a customer, and they blew it.


 This is my first box. But i think its absolutely true what you are saying. I paid for the box in December and subscribe to many where this has NEVER happened. I don't like the fact that some people are getting double the boxes when I haven't even gotten my one!? Ridiculous


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2013)

Did anyone do the survey they emailed about promising 100 points? I did but only got 20 points.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, I bet they think people really have ordered 6 boxes instead of 3, etc. This happened last month, too. Lots of people got multiple boxes. I bet someone made a terrible mistake.
> 
> I am 10 dot from my free box. This is so annoying.


 I really, really wish I could give you my dots so you could get your next box for free and escape.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! have been actively reading the Glossybox forums on here for awhile, but never commented on anything. I did the copy/paste method that one use suggested (thank you!) and it said that my box was shipped on the 24th. I live in NC and it usually only takes about 3-5 days for me to receive the box when they ship it. When I went to check the tracking today, it said that my box was shipped on the 31st. I'm so confused as to how the shipping could've changed to 7 days later. My aunt had another box shipped to my house and her box came yesterday. It's such a letdown every time I go check my mail and there's no box. I also feel like the worst person ever because I totally wanted to steal my Aunt's box (She's in NY and got her 2nd box there as well). . I'm just really curious if anyone else had the same ship date change that I had? I'm so happy for those of you that already got your boxes and can't wait for the rest of us to receive ours as well. Also, if anyone actually read this little tale of mine, thanks so much! - V


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LiveLaughLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's such a letdown every time I go check my mail and there's no box.


 I feel the same way.  I want my January box!


----------



## pride (Feb 2, 2013)

the OPI is gorgeous *_*


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After all this headache, I hope I get 2 boxes too. But mine only shows shipping info for one box. Darn!


 I hope you get what you want. But feel free to PM me if you don't!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 2, 2013)

I definitely share the frustration, because I don't know for sure if I've received all my tracking numbers. There's at least one unaccounted for and that's one of the gift boxes.

The ones that did return tracking numbers (no emails yet), all said they were inducted in the system since 1/18. Today they updated to say that they're still in Elizabethtown, NJ..... so it's definitely fair to call bs*. I probably wouldn't mind an extra box, it's just less likely because mine are part of the last wave out... even the active sub one! Girls on the west coast have definitely received theirs.

It's discouraging to read comments on FB pages. You have girls who are evangelistic about GB service like it's the holy grail... and others who are almost like throwing tantrums whiling plugging in about so-and-so service NEVER does that. I don't mean to be disrespectful here, but I'm surprised of the way how grown people end their ranting comments with "SO DISAPPOINTED!!!" in caps and the multiple exclamation points.

I read through GB's house rules, and I would totally abide to them if they weren't giving me reasons to question or think otherwise.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 2, 2013)

> I hope you get what you want. But feel free to PM me if you don't!


 Will do!


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 2, 2013)

Still no tracking # sent to my email... Checked my GB account, and I guess they sent it last Friday. Just a lil irritated that they are so bad at emails. This box better be worth the long overdue wait, and frustration just sayin


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 2, 2013)

Ooh that's a good idea, if I get it I'll do the same with the Sephora sample pots I have!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm amazed that I finally have real tracking info now (yay no more 000s!).  My second box should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday.  I'm fighting the urge to try the cheek stain.  I never wear blush because my cheeks are naturally rosy.  I'm really tempted to try it though.  I can't just get a sample and NOT try it.  Gah.  Have any of you who got the cheek stain tried it yet?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried the cheek stain.  I have no self control.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do like it though and will use it way more than red lipstick/lip stain.  It's nice and light too.  It was really sheer at first, but it's a really nice color.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine arrived at the delivery unit in my town at 11:57 am yesterday.  I hope it gets delivered today and that I don't have to wait til Monday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 2, 2013)

Heavens, still nothing! I've been super nice to them up till this point, but should I start sending firmer emails? I'm not as angry about the fact that I don't have it yet, but that I have no clue where it is! My status says shipped (has since the site changed), but it still also says that there's no shipping info! I've called, no one answered, and I've emailed very nicely and politely just letting them know about it saying no info for shipping and they haven't replied, but it's now the 2nd and this is ridiculous :-/ Don't they take out payments for Feb soon?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I figured out how to get them to pick up the phone: Call around 10 times back to back. They picked up. And they answered the phone with....

"Hello?" (Them)

"Uh, what number do I have?" (Me)

"Oh, um yeah this is GlossyBox." (I hear dogs barking loudly in the background.) (Them)

I proceeded to ask about my GlossyDots (very very messed up, long story) and to ask if I will definitely be getting the boxes I ordered as there is no tracking, etc. She said system is down and she'd call me "right back"...

Never happened.

I think I am concerned enough about CS and the company in general to cancel at this point. I LOVE GB products but these people have my credit card number and there is virtually no recourse if something goes wrong.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, never got a tracking email but did the trick mentioned and my main box was dropped in my town yesterday! Hope it comes today. But my gift box has said "payment success" since 1/11 and when I try the trick with it it comes up with nothing?! Ugh. My shipping didn't show multiple boxes but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I want the tarte blush and wild Lippy sooooo bad! Ugh, I just want my dang pink boxes on my snow covered porch NOW!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 2, 2013)

My order status on the website says "complete" for several days now, but there is no tracking number.   I'm wondering if my box has or hasn't shipped.   Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 2, 2013)

> Yes! Â I already owned the lipstick in fierce and I just received wild in my box. Â I LOVE this lipstick. Â It goes on super smooth and i found that if I put it on and let it dry, not drinking/eating/touching it, and THEN blot, it really stays bright/vibrant for hours without getting on everything. Â I hate having to reapply lipstick all day and this one does really well without powder or anything. Â Plus, you can get it right now at ULTA with their 20% off friends &amp; family coupon.


 Ooh, I wish I read this before I shopped, 20% off would have been great. I ended up getting the lipstick in Wild and also splurged on the Living Proof primer.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 2, 2013)

has anyone had an issue with USPS not updating their info?

when i click my tracking with the USPS site it's saying my package is in NJ even though they shipped the box on 1/30. but when i track the box through Glossybox's order page its saying my box has already arrived in Jacksonville FL as of yesterday. 

Date Time Description Location 2/1/2013 07:13 PM Enroute Departed JACKSONVILLE, FL 2/1/2013 12:23 PM Enroute Departed TIMMONSVILLE, SC 2/1/2013 07:35 AM Enroute Departed CHESTER, VA 2/1/2013 03:58 AM Enroute Departed HAGERSTOWN, MD 1/31/2013 08:12 PM Enroute Departed NEWARK, NJ 1/31/2013 04:10 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/31/2013 03:31 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/31/2013 07:06 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to say the living proof primer is amazing! I washed my hair thursday night and put the primer in. It air dried overnight and I curled it with an iron at 530am the next morning. My hair didn't fall! Usually my curls drop out within a couple hours, but with this product I was still playing with them at 1130pm!


----------



## mmccann13 (Feb 2, 2013)

I received my box today but it was missing the nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 2, 2013)

I was originally disappointed that january ended and I still hadn't received my box yet. But then I came home yesterday to 2 boxes! Turns out they made me a mistake and shipped me an extra box. I was worried that they charged me twice but I just received an email from them saying,

*Dear Customer,*
We've sent you two boxes this month, but don't worry you've only been charged once!

Rest assured, nothing is wrong with your account, this was a glitch on our part... and you get to enjoy an extra box free!"

This mistake makes up for everything!


----------



## arendish (Feb 2, 2013)

I received mine and was missing the mascara. Sigh. I also got the Tarte in fierce and really can't wear warm tones. To the trade thread I go...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 2, 2013)

I washed out and reused a little Bare Minerals pot that had powder in it. It's one of those mini pots and my two foil packets practically filled it up!



> i got my box. and another one. i was actually hoping to get the blush but I didnt. I mean getting double is fun but does not look so good with Glossybox. Maybe its karma? As for the products, I havent tried anything yet. I really like the idea of sticking the foil samples into a container. where do i get such a container?


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 2, 2013)

After what feels like 3 years I should finally get my box today because according to the tracking number its out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I washed out and reused a little Bare Minerals pot that had powder in it. It's one of those mini pots and my two foil packets practically filled it up!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Lisa424 (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was originally disappointed that january ended and I still hadn't received my box yet. But then I came home yesterday to 2 boxes! Turns out they made me a mistake and shipped me an extra box. I was worried that they charged me twice but I just received an email from them saying,
> 
> ...


 I got this email as well. Haven't received either box yet!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

> I got this email as well. Haven't received either box yet!


 I wonder how they chose who gets a second one or just one..


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

For those that have used the Living Proof primer stuff, do you use it up by your roots too? I hope I get it or can trade for it, I'd love to give it a try. I wash my hair every other day but it would be cool to go every three days.. My color would love that! Ha ha


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> I wonder how they chose who gets a second one or just one..


 I don't think they choose, there must be a glitch. If there are say 1,000 people who receive multiple boxes but only ordered one..Glossybox is losing money.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

Th



> I don't think they choose, there must be a glitch. If there are say 1,000 people who receive multiple boxes but only ordered one..Glossybox is losing money.


 That was my second thought.. Maybe they are trying to make it look intentional and not like they are a mess.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 2, 2013)

AHHhHHHHhHHh!!!!!!!!! Hubby says I have 2 glossy boxes sitting at home for me! Oh happy day! Wonder if the second is my $15 gift sub or an extra? It still says online my gift sub hasn't shipped. Oh who really cares, I have my boxes! YIPPY!!!!!!! To bad I have to work a bit longer :-(


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> Th That was my second thought.. Maybe they are trying to make it look intentional and not like they are a mess.


 Lol, don't think it helps to hear people are receiving up to six(!!!!) boxes when so many haven't received anything, let alone a tracking update, number or response from CS. I had such high hopes for this company and thought most of their kinks would be smoothed out by now. It's a testament that they're having long term and new subbers so upset. While our members here represent a small fraction of people who subscribe, there are thousands of people who visit the site and lurk, reading and wading through pages of info, opinions and reviews.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

Email headed to GB right now:

 

Hello --

It is now February 2nd, and I still have not received my tracking information via email.  I see a tracking number on my account, but it hasn't been updated -- not even to certify that this box was accepted into the Newgistics system.  What gives?  I have been a subscriber since literally day one.  The email announcing signups went out at 2:57pm on May 10th, and I signed up at 5:08 pm the same day, as soon as i walked in the door after work.  And now I see people who *just* signed up in January with boxes in hand when I DON'T HAVE ANY TRACKING INFORMATION.  IN FEBRUARY.  FOR THE JANUARY BOX.  This is an insult to those of us who have stuck with and defended Glossybox from the beginning, and the only apology we are receiving is fifty bonus Glossydots?  Not cool.  At all.  I really don't care that demand exceeded expectation.  The existing subscriber numbers prior to the special edition were known.  *We* should have received our boxes first.  I ordered a gift box for a friend, and hers is set to be delivered today -- but my box supposedly sent on a long-standing subscription isn't even processed into Newgistics yet.  Unacceptable.

So.  After an extremely frustrating customer service experience in October (two weeks and five unanswered emails), I had decided to stick around until your first anniversary and decide whether to continue after that.  I almost had to cancel for January due to financial reasons because of the holidays, but I had enough points for a free box, so I used those to fill in the money gap until birthday money rolled in (I'm a January baby).  If this fact had anything to do with the fact that my box is late, it's even more insulting.  And, again, February.  No tracking activity.  Anticipation for a good box only lasts so long, and then it turns to disappointment, and then anger -- and then cancellation. 

Over and out,

-- meagan

I can't even bring myself to stick around until my box arrives.

ETA:  Beautiful.  I had decided to CC their blogger email address with my blog url in my signature just for the hell of it.  That email address bounced.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 2, 2013)

> Email headed to GB right now: I can't even bring myself to stick around until my box arrives.


 I don't think it has entirely to do with new customers/old customers....this is my first box and I can't even get a tracking number. :-(


----------



## Tatia (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been a member since the first month but my account got messed up after the R29 deal and they sent me a message that my account had been cancelled. I decided to re-sub in late December but used a different email address and paid for 3 months via PayPal. I still haven't gotten a tracking email, but my account shows the box shipped February 1 and should be delivered by February 12! The next three boxes better kick ass to make up for the delays.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 2, 2013)

still haven't gotten a return call from Kate/Katie that I spoke with Thursday morning. Guess I'll have to try calling again on Monday...*sigh*


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it has entirely to do with new customers/old customers....this is my first box and I can't even get a tracking number. :-(


 The thing is that they had the numbers for existing customers.  If you know you have, say, five hundred existing customers, five hundred new customers, and enough product for seven hundred customers with product for the remaining three hundred customers on the way, you should be sending product out to the five hundred existing customers *before* sending stuff out to new customers.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 2, 2013)

> The thing is that they had the numbers for existing customers. Â If you know you have, say, five hundred existing customers, five hundred new customers, and enough product for seven hundred customers with product for the remaining three hundred customers on the way, you should be sending product out to the five hundred existing customers *before* sending stuff out to new customers. Â


 I do completely agree with you there. It is a company, there's no reason at all they should have overextended themselves. That's what waitlists are for! Birchbox does it, Ipsy has been doing it, and I say for a sub box that costs double, there should be much better service!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 2, 2013)

I really doubt that the new subs are getting their boxes before the old subbies, they probably just ship in batches and from the customer perspective it's random. I've been subbed since either may or June and got my box two days ago. I am irritated that I got an empty in my November box, which I have not seen or heard from them since they promised to send a replacement. Then a missing product in my December box. My emails have not been responded to.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 2, 2013)

Did anybody else get an email saying they accidentally shipped out 2 boxes?  I got one this morning telling me they shipped 2 by mistake but I would only be charged for one.  I'm kinda stoked about that since this month looks like a really good box.

Oh, duh.  Never mind.  One should always go back a page or two and read the posts.  That way one doesn't look like a big stupid head by posting something like, er, what I just posted.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish I had been one of the ones on the winning end of the double box screwup...lol...just so I'd have an extra packet of the Le Metier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Forgive me if I missed this in the 50+ pages of comments but did anyone actually receive a separate blush that purchased with the "BLUSH" code ?


----------



## Lisa424 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got 2 boxes but one of the boxes was missing 3 items! So really I got 1.5 boxes.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi. I am a lurker but sub addict and makeup/product junkie like everyone else. (Have 3 Birchboxes, had 3 GBs, IPSY, and BBSS)

Well I have a problem and am wondering if anyone can help, since GB is worthless.

I have 1010 glossydots and want to redeem them and bow out of GB FOREVER! (Still no boxes this month, like most of us). However I cancelled my boxes and now there is no option for redeeming the points.

Anyone know what can be done.?

Thanks!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, I had the same situation &amp; I called up glossybox and supposedly their manually applying my glossy dots for a feb box. I say this very loosely because between you and I, ill be shocked if I actually receive it.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 2, 2013)

> Hi. I am a lurker but sub addict and makeup/product junkie like everyone else. (Have 3 Birchboxes, had 3 GBs, IPSY, and BBSS) Well I have a problem and am wondering if anyone can help, since GB is worthless. I have 1010 glossydots and want to redeem them and bow out of GB FOREVER! (Still no boxes this month, like most of us). However I cancelled my boxes and now there is no option for redeeming the points. Anyone know what can be done.? Thanks!!


 Good luck with that. I think you have to use your points before canceling, since you already canceled you'll have to contact customer service. I would say the chances of them responding to you are slim to none. Sorry.


----------



## Babs (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi, I had the same situation &amp; I called up glossybox and supposedly their manually applying my glossy dots for a feb box. I say this very loosely because between you and I, ill be shocked if I actually receive it.


 Oh me too! It's all verbal at this point. But someone a few pages back said you have to "reactivate" one of your subscriptions and opt to pay for it with points. I have not done this yet 1) I am waiting to see if I will get any notification over email 2) my CC is linked to the sub so I am afraid if I jump the gun too quickly I will be charged. If anyone has done this, I would love to hear what happens.

I'll be the guinea pig if GB ignores me but I will give it a week or so with fingers, toes and eyes crossed.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Sebastian Potion 9?  What does it do? What do you think of it?


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 2, 2013)

I still have not gotten a shipping email!

When I log in, there is an actual tracking number now (instead of zeros,) but it just shows they have received shipping info, dated February 1. I am starting to think my box doesn't actually exist.

I am in the Pacific Northwest, I know others have gotten their boxes here.

I'm thinking about calling my cc company and disputing the charges since they have not delivered what I bought.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 2, 2013)

I am in the Pacific NW too and I have an estimated delivery date of 8 th to 12 th of Feb ( I know crazy) so there is still hope!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that have used the Living Proof primer stuff, do you use it up by your roots too? I hope I get it or can trade for it, I'd love to give it a try. I wash my hair every other day but it would be cool to go every three days.. My color would love that! Ha ha


I didn't when I used it, but will try the next time.  I'm on day 2 and it still looks fine


----------



## Freezymama (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Forgive me if I missed this in the 50+ pages of comments but did anyone actually receive a separate blush that purchased with the "BLUSH" code ?


 I used the code and no Blush. I got my box Today! I dont know if it's because of how late it was and seeing everyone else's box or what, but I just put it to the side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never have done that before!


----------



## brio444 (Feb 2, 2013)

second box arrived... another cheek tint.  BAH. Off to update my trade post...


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 2, 2013)

I did Super Bowl nails with our new glossybox color! I know the tips aren't straight... That's how I did them, kind of "gradient". (I hope you can see the pic, it's my first time post a pic and its on my phone)


----------



## Tatia (Feb 2, 2013)

> I am in the Pacific NW too and I have an estimated delivery date of 8 th to 12 th of Feb ( I know crazy) so there is still hope!


 I'm in Seattle and have the same delivery date. Why don't they ship the boxes that have the furthest to go first?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fun!!!! Which nail polish color do you want to win tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 2, 2013)

Is it still possible to cancel online with the new site? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

> Is it still possible to cancel online with the new site? I can't seem to figure it out.


 Yep, I just did that this morning, so I know it's possible. If you go into your Recurring Profiles and then Monthly Subscription, there is a Cancel Subscription button in lower right-hand corner.


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 2, 2013)

> Fun!!!! Which nail polish color do you want to win tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm hoping the 49ers (red) will win, but I think it might be the ravens that pull it off!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so happy I got the

tarte lipstick in fierce and the sebastian product, which while I don't care about the hair product I got the lip product I wanted! Also the nail polish looks amazing. I'm not using a top coat and I love it!
Really happy, can't wait for next month!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it still possible to cancel online with the new site? I can't seem to figure it out.
> ...


----------



## SetToStunning (Feb 2, 2013)

No tracking but I got mine today. I got:

Sebastian Potion 9

Tarte cheek tint OPI polish mini estee lauder mascara fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum narciso rodriguez fragrance  le metier de beaute 'replenishing daily solution' whatever the hell that is
I'm pretty excited about getting 2 full size products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really, really wish I could give you my dots so you could get your next box for free and escape.


Thank you. I appreciate the thought. If I could just get the 80 they owe for the survey....


----------



## caitlinycordero (Feb 2, 2013)

Got my boxes today, and they're exactly the same!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caitlinycordero (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm new to this site!  Would someone kindly tell me how to set up a trade thread?  Thank you!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I must have been one of those people who got two boxes instead of one.

Both of my boxes were absolutely identical and contained Vincent Longo lipsticks in Cherry.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I decided to get all dolled up and try out my goodies tonight. I used the new missha BB that came today and light eye makeup and slicked on my new fierce lippy and headed out to my local Walmart. Oh my! (Hubby said I looked smokin, haha) What a reaction I got. It was very entertaining. I live in a smallish town with no mall. Just a small movie theater and a Kmart and Walmart. So, I got mixed reactions. The ladies mostly gave me weird looks (and a few "who the [email protected]#k does she think she is?" looks) but the men cracked me up! I got several head jerking double takes and many jaws dropping to the floor and almost tripping over themselves as I walked by. They were definitely not subtle!  One guy walked past me in the bread aisle and stopped to say "I think you're 'bout the purdiest thing I've seen!" I of course smiled and thanked him. I felt super fierce pushing that cart around, talk about a confidence boost.You ladies need to try it!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

You go girl! Haha



> Well, I decided to get all dolled up and try out my goodies tonight. I used the new missha BB that came today and light eye makeup and slicked on my new fierce lippy and headed out to my local Walmart. Oh my! (Hubby said I looked smokin, haha) What a reaction I got. It was very entertaining. I live in a smallish town with no mall. Just a small movie theater and a Kmart and Walmart. So, I got mixed reactions. The ladies mostly gave me weird looks (and a few "who the [email protected]#k does she think she is?" looks) but the men cracked me up! I got several head jerking double takes and many jaws dropping to the floor and almost tripping over themselves as I walked by. They were definitely not subtle! Â One guy walked past me in the bread aisle and stopped to say "I think you're 'bout the purdiest thing I've seen!" I of course smiled and thanked him. I felt super fierce pushing that cart around, talk about a confidence boost.You ladies need to try it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I must have been one of those people who got two boxes instead of one.
> 
> Both of my boxes were absolutely identical and contained Vincent Longo lipsticks in Cherry.


 I got double boxes and wound up with 6 Tarte Fierce lipsticks.

Nuts!


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 3, 2013)

I received mine today (unfortunately, I wasn't lucky enough to get an accidental 'extra' box) - it contained the tart lipstick in fierce and the sebastian potion 9.  I was hoping for the cheek tint...but the le metier de beaute sample alone makes me happy!


----------



## pride (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, does anyone else's tarte lipstick keep popping out of the tube? Like so:




I can fiddle with it and stick it back in and it works, but if I slightly twist it too hard, it pops out and it's annoying me. Is that normal? 

If everyone's does that, I'll live with it...I really don't want to have to contact GB about it. I already have emails to them about missing the lipstick from the lips code and some of my glossydots, and I haven't heard back from them yet. If it's not supposed to do that, do you think contacting tarte might have better results?

Have to say, I really love the color though...and it has great staying power.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 3, 2013)

So my tracking information still hasn't updated, it just says electronic shipping info received as of thursday...I'm starting to think my box still hasn't even been mailed out yet...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 3, 2013)

Well my box got delivered to my house yesterday I guess. I'm not home so I didn't get to open it.. but my question is. I never received a tracking email but I finally got updated tracking on my account should I contact GB? I've contacted them before about damaged products and they responded quickly and sent them out right away.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2013)

Oops meant to PM


----------



## AMaas (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone else have a dud Sebastian container?  I could not for the life of me get that dang thing to pump out any product at all.  I managed to take the pump off, thinking it was clogged, but after rinsing the whole thing out it's still broken.  I do like the scent of the product and the orange color is interesting.  Maybe I'll try to crack open the tube and save it in another jar or something.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have a dud Sebastian container?  I could not for the life of me get that dang thing to pump out any product at all.  I managed to take the pump off, thinking it was clogged, but after rinsing the whole thing out it's still broken.  I do like the scent of the product and the orange color is interesting.  Maybe I'll try to crack open the tube and save it in another jar or something.


 Mine appears to have something stuck in the little hole the product should come out of - kind of like what's on the tip of some new pens.  Nevermind.  It appears to be working now.  I poked the little clear thing in the hole a few times and tried pressing the pump again.  The product came out on the 4th pump.


----------



## arendish (Feb 3, 2013)

Please keep all trading in the Buy/Sell/Trade area.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish my tracking # would update so at least I would know my box is on it's way to me.

I keep thinking about the time MyGlam/Ipsy sent out multiple GLam bags to some subscribers while other subscribers never got theirs.  I hope this isnt whats going on with Glossybox this month.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 3, 2013)

I just tried my Sebastian after reading that other people had duds or problems with getting thiers to work and all I have to say is I love it! I put it on my dry hair and it gave my hair great texture and volume! My hair looks great! I can't wait to try it on wet hair.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my box got delivered to my house yesterday I guess. I'm not home so I didn't get to open it.. but my question is. I never received a tracking email but I finally got updated tracking on my account should I contact GB? I've contacted them before about damaged products and they responded quickly and sent them out right away.


 Is your only issue that you didn't get tracking email? I wouldn't contact them for something like that, personally...let 'em use their seemingly sparse customer service on real issues...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 3, 2013)

I know a lot of people haven't received their boxes yet and how frustrating this wait is, but I have to say that the nail polish in the boxes is absolutely gorgeous. I'm fairly confident it's the prettiest nail polish I've ever worn. I seriously can't stop staring at my nails.


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 3, 2013)

My tracking finally updated and I discovered that my box is set to arrive between February 6-8.  I don't like to complain, but seriously?  :/


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2013)

My tracking finally changed today. It went from blank to "Package not received." Yeah, I'm never getting this box. Someone please remind me of this month if I start making noises about signing back up or getting someone to order me a one-off box.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking finally changed today. It went from blank to "Package not received." Yeah, I'm never getting this box. Someone please remind me of this month if I start making noises about signing back up or getting someone to order me a one-off box.


 As in "package not received by addressee" or "package never received from Glossybox"?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2013)

> As in "package not received by addressee" or "package never received from Glossybox"?


 Never received from Glossybox.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know a lot of people haven't received their boxes yet and how frustrating this wait is, but I have to say that the nail polish in the boxes is absolutely gorgeous. I'm fairly confident it's the prettiest nail polish I've ever worn. I seriously can't stop staring at my nails.


 I agree...that one and Zoya Storm are the only two polishes I care about right now...lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never received from Glossybox.


 WTF?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WTF?


 Yeah.  I actually now wish I had charged it instead of using my Glossydots because I would take great joy in disputing the charge at this point.  I'm now seriously considering writing to the companies featured in the box to let them know what kind of company they partnered with.  I don't do this sort of thing.  Ever.  This has just pushed me to the point where I just want to make sure as many people as possible know what a clusterfuck this whole company has proved themselves to be.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree...that one and Zoya Storm are the only two polishes I care about right now...lol.


 Same here! Got Storm on my toes and opi on my fingers....I'm loving them!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah.  I actually now wish I had charged it instead of using my Glossydots because I would take great joy in disputing the charge at this point.  I'm now seriously considering writing to the companies featured in the box to let them know what kind of company they partnered with.  I don't do this sort of thing.  Ever.  This has just pushed me to the point where I just want to make sure as many people as possible know what a clusterfuck this whole company has proved themselves to be.


 Oh, please do that.  I'd really like to live vicariously through you.  The companies featured in this box should know.  Though I'm sure they're good products, none of them were worth waiting this long for.  Also, if GB is gaining subscribers through curated boxes, they should do something about their customer service.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah.  I actually now wish I had charged it instead of using my Glossydots because I would take great joy in disputing the charge at this point.  I'm now seriously considering writing to the companies featured in the box to let them know what kind of company they partnered with.  I dementon't do this sort of thing.  Ever.  This has just pushed me to the point where I just want to make sure as many people as possible know what a clusterfuck this whole company has proved themselves to be.


 The Canadian one is just as bad.

In Dec they sent out expired Avon makeup from 2005....yup

And 5 year old dried up Revlon polish they bought off Ebay.

And Glossybox Canada lied about the companies they deal with.

Revlon and Avon Canada both issued statments they never provided Glossybox Canada any product.

I disputed my Dec box and they banned me from commenting on Facebook.

I filed a complaint w health Canada on Glossybox's questionable practices.

someone today posted to complain to the business bureau as the Canadian box is supposed to be high end and they send out items you can buy at the dollar store instead.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 3, 2013)

I got the Sebastian Potion 9 and the Tarte lipstick in Wild. My box also showed up a few days early; it arrives yesterday but wasn't scheduled until Tuesday. I got the one box that ordered, so no double for me.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering if Leandra from Man Repeller is wishing to high heaven that she had never had anything to do with GB. Because I'd bet she's been hearing a fair amount of negative feedback about this whole mess. And what a mess it has been...sigh.

Well, maybe I'll get boxes this week sometime. No longer holding my breath for certain.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 3, 2013)

So here is my box and a couple swatches of Vincent Longo lipstain in Cherry.

It's *very* sheer but can be layered.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks amazing!





 Also I wanted to add that I reported them to the BBB, which I don't think really makes a difference since they don't belong, but they have a super negative rating with them, LOL! You can see other people's complaints too on the BBB website.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is my box and a couple swatches of Vincent Longo lipstain in Cherry.
> 
> It's *very* sheer but can be layered.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 3, 2013)

I got the tarte lipstick in fierce and I was a tad scared of it at first since I don't really wear lipstick and red is rather bright, but i swatched it on my hand and then tried to blend it out and it turned into a nice light pink. It was still a brighter pink but not as harsh as the red. I'll have to try just using a tiny bit on my lips and really blending it out.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info about Fierce!  Did you use your finger to blend it out or a brush? TIA!



> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the tarte lipstick in fierce and I was a tad scared of it at first since I don't really wear lipstick and red is rather bright, but i swatched it on my hand and then tried to blend it out and it turned into a nice light pink. It was still a brighter pink but not as harsh as the red. I'll have to try just using a tiny bit on my lips and really blending it out.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info about Fierce!  Did you use your finger to blend it out or a brush? TIA!


 I just used my finger. Im sure you could use a brush too though.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my box. and another one. i was actually hoping to get the blush but I didnt.
> 
> ...


 You can buy the little screw top jars at Sally Beauty.  Or, go to Sephora and ask for a sample of something, and they will put it in a little snap top jar.


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm completely convinced I'm never receiving this box. There has been no update in shipping since 01/31 and I'm wondering if I should contact my credit card company to dispute the charge.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm completely convinced I'm never receiving this box. There has been no update in shipping since 01/31 and I'm wondering if I should contact my credit card company to dispute the charge.


 I'm wondeirng if I should do the same thing but will give it another week.

I dont even have a shipping #.  My just says "complete" under orders on the website, and then it says "no tracking number available".  Glossybox had no problem charging me though.   I'm cancelling today, and will just stick to Birchbox and Sample Society.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 4, 2013)

I never received a tracking email. I do have tracking #s in my account but there is no update since 1/31 so I don't even know if they shipped. I sent an email and tried calling but based on what i've read here and on Facebook, I'm guessing I won't be getting any responses. This is beyond frustrating!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about a charge back too. If not for this forum I'd have already done it. Mine also has no tracking info whatsoever. I keep expecting it to just show up and every day that it doesn't I get more pissed off! I already canceled so there isn't really much I can do.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 4, 2013)

I just checked my account (never received any e-mail saying shipping, etc.)  My box should be out today, but the survey that everyone else got to take once they got an e-mail shows as expired.  It had to be completed by yesterday.  I'm only frustrated as I'm 140 points away from a free glossybox, and that survey would have made my next box free (after I fill out this months surveys).  Now I may never get a free box, as I'm too frustrated by my 6 ignored e-mails (about the COSMO code I used but never got an extra box and my account now shows expired).  Everyone else seems so excited by this month, but for me, it is another month where it will almost certainly all go up for trade.  I want the cheek stain and dry shampoo, which about guarantees I will get anything but.  I have 50 bottles of nail polish, and need to get rid of some, not add more, and I've found my HG skincare and don't need others.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is my box and a couple swatches of Vincent Longo lipstain in Cherry.
> 
> ...


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering if Leandra from Man Repeller is wishing to high heaven that she had never had anything to do with GB. Because I'd bet she's been hearing a fair amount of negative feedback about this whole mess. And what a mess it has been...sigh.
> 
> Well, maybe I'll get boxes this week sometime. No longer holding my breath for certain.


 I commented on her blog and she was very responsive.  I don't know if she's being inundated with complaints or not.  She seemed surprised about the cheek tint product swap.  She followed up on my complaint and was told by Glossybox that customers who received the cheek tint have already received a red lipstick in a previous box, which is an outright lie in my case.  I don't think she's in a position where she can do much, but I still thought it was a good idea for her to know that the company she's collaborating with is leaving so many people dissatisfied.


----------



## zombielovrr (Feb 4, 2013)

Please keep all trading to the Buy/Sell/Trade area.


----------



## IffB (Feb 4, 2013)

My tracking info changed from zeros to a tracking number over the weekend...the box is now in Georgia, estimated delivery 02/06 or 02/07.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

The only thing my tracking says is in transit.. Edited to add I checked on my pc and there are two separate tracking numbers, but only one entered into the slot. Both have no movement since 1/31.. lame lol


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 4, 2013)

I filed a claim with my credit card company to get my money back. This is absolutely ridiculous!! I was a fool for subscribing to Glossybox.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 4, 2013)

I hate that the shipping takes for-ev-ER! My box left the Indiana facility on Jan 29th and still isn't in Utah. Grrrr


----------



## dotybird (Feb 4, 2013)

> I never received a tracking email. I do have tracking #s in my account but there is no update since 1/31 so I don't even know if they shipped. I sent an email and tried calling but based on what i've read here and on Facebook, I'm guessing I won't be getting any responses. This is beyond frustrating!


 I am in the same boat! No tracking email and no movement since 1/31. Ughhhhh!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my account (never received any e-mail saying shipping, etc.)  My box should be out today, but the survey that everyone else got to take once they got an e-mail shows as expired.  It had to be completed by yesterday.  I'm only frustrated as I'm 140 points away from a free glossybox, and that survey would have made my next box free (after I fill out this months surveys).  Now I may never get a free box, as I'm too frustrated by my 6 ignored e-mails (about the COSMO code I used but never got an extra box and my account now shows expired).  Everyone else seems so excited by this month, but for me, it is another month where it will almost certainly all go up for trade.  I want the cheek stain and dry shampoo, which about guarantees I will get anything but.  I have 50 bottles of nail polish, and need to get rid of some, not add more, and I've found my HG skincare and don't need others.


 There wasn't a dry shampoo sent out this month, was there? I thought the only hair products were the Living Proof primer and the Sebastian Potion 9?

What a mess everything is this month...I can't believe so many still haven't gotten their boxes. It's ridiculous!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 4, 2013)

and of course I cannot get through to a person on the one again, must have tried 40-50+ times this morning *sigh*


----------



## BagLady (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in the same boat! No tracking email and no movement since 1/31. Ughhhhh!!


 And we have no recourse. Can't get through on the phone. Can't get anyone to respond to the emails and if I don't cancel, soon I will be billed for February and soon it will be a month since I was billed for the January box that I have yet to receive. Knowing that some people got duplicate boxes while some of us haven't received any just adds to the frustration. I'm in Jersey, perhaps I should try and find their warehouse and go pick up my boxes!!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow!  That's gorgeous!  Thanks for the swatches!


 That lipstain is gorgeous!  I'm hoping to recieve it if I ever get my box.  If not, I may purchase it.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if the reason the website is still showing the December box is because all of the January boxes haven't shipped out yet?  Just a thought.

My mail should be here shortly, but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There wasn't a dry shampoo sent out this month, was there? I thought the only hair products were the Living Proof primer and the Sebastian Potion 9?


 I think she's talking about the Living Proof since it allows you to go without washing for a long period of time.


----------



## sixela (Feb 4, 2013)

My account has no tracking information at all. It says order complete and that's it. I sent them an email, but I'm not expecting a response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sixela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My account has no tracking information at all. It says order complete and that's it. I sent them an email, but I'm not expecting a response


It's the same with mine :-/....I don't have much hope lol


----------



## jewelsme (Feb 4, 2013)

My box left the Indiana facility on the 31st and hasn't reached me in Indiana yet!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 4, 2013)

What cheek stain product swap?

I got my two today.  Both were the same.  I didn't have a problem with the Sebastian pump.  It just took a couple of pumps before it came out.  I can't wear red lipstick so I guess I'll be giving that to a friend.  I LOVE the polish though, it's a gorgeous colour.  I was hoping for the cheek stain but no go.  What happened with a swap???

And then I went to their site and canceled.  I've never had a problem with them except for 1 missing item but I emailed support and got a replacement in just a couple of days.  I like Ipsy and Lip Factory better than Glossybox anyway and I want to try the Etsy Out Of The Box sampler so I don't see a reason to keep GB.



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...She seemed surprised about the cheek tint product swap.  She followed up on my complaint and was told by Glossybox that customers who received the cheek tint have already received a red lipstick in a previous box, which is an outright lie in my case...


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 4, 2013)

> I commented on her blog and she was very responsive. Â I don't know if she's being inundated with complaints or not. Â She seemed surprised about the cheek tint product swap. Â She followed up on my complaint and was told by Glossybox that customers who received the cheek tint have already received a red lipstick in a previous box, which is an outright lie in my case. Â I don't think she's in a position where she can do much, but I still thought it was a good idea for her to know that the company she's collaborating with is leaving so many people dissatisfied.


 That is total BS, because I got the cheek tint, and I have NEVER received a red lipstick from them. EVER! I totally understand everyone's frustration, because I went through the same thing last month. Tracking never updated beyond "electronic info received", so I called both new Newgistics and USPS and got case numbers, as they both said that they never received a package to ship. I emailed Glossybox with this info, and they maintained that they sent one (BS) and then sent out a replacement box. Mind you, I only got a response from them through several emails and harassing posts on FB (some of which they deleted, and soon after came up with the "house rules"). When I finally got the replacement box (well over a month later), practically everything in there I had already received before, and therefore could not not even leave feedback for it. They seriously need to get their ish together! I feel so bad for everybody who hasn't received a box yet. I know I was seriously pissed last month! I told myself if it happens again, I'm jumping ship and never looking back.


----------



## SarahA (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the same with mine :-/....I don't have much hope lol


Mine is the same.. this fiasco actually brought me out of lurking (hello!) and got me to join this forum.

I've been commenting all over their FB about the horrible customer service, the lying about boxes being shipped, and the inability to get a response through email or reach someone on the phone. I see some of you had success, but after MANY phone calls I've never gotten further than the full voicemail-box.

I contacted my bank this morning and disputed the charges. I already cancelled my subscription so that I don't get charged for another month, but here it is February 4, and I have no box, no tracking number, and no response to a week's worth of attempts at reaching customer service. My assumption is that I am not getting a box, or that they haven't even shipped it yet, in which case they can keep it. I'd rather have my $21 back than any of this frustration.


----------



## SarahA (Feb 4, 2013)

I just filed a dispute with my bank over the charges. My order still says "complete", no tracking information whatsoever, and after a week of attempting to contact their customer service via phone and email, I give up. I would just rather have my $21 back at this point. I was most excited to try the OPI nail polish and I will just go to Ulta and buy it when my money is refunded.

This is the WORST customer service I've dealt with since I canceled AOL in 2002.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What cheek stain product swap?
> 
> I got my two today.  Both were the same.  I didn't have a problem with the Sebastian pump.  It just took a couple of pumps before it came out.  I can't wear red lipstick so I guess I'll be giving that to a friend.  I LOVE the polish though, it's a gorgeous colour.  I was hoping for the cheek stain but no go.  What happened with a swap?


 When they posted the possible box contents, they only listed either a Tarte or Vincent Longo lip product. Never mentioned the Tarte cheek stain, however a lot of people received the cheek stain instead of any lip product. A lot of people were looking forward to the lipsticks and were disappointed when they received the cheek stain because it was never listed as an option on the Man Repeller blog or Glossybox's Facebook page - both pretty much guaranteed you'd be getting a lip item.


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What cheek stain product swap?


 She was unaware that some users would be getting a Tarte cheek tint instead of a Tarte or Vincent Longo lipstick.  Being that she curated the box, I found that fishy.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I decided to get all dolled up and try out my goodies tonight. I used the new missha BB that came today and light eye makeup and slicked on my new fierce lippy and headed out to my local Walmart. Oh my! (Hubby said I looked smokin, haha) What a reaction I got. It was very entertaining. I live in a smallish town with no mall. Just a small movie theater and a Kmart and Walmart. So, I got mixed reactions. The ladies mostly gave me weird looks (and a few "who the [email protected]#k does she think she is?" looks) but the men cracked me up! I got several head jerking double takes and many jaws dropping to the floor and almost tripping over themselves as I walked by. They were definitely not subtle!  One guy walked past me in the bread aisle and stopped to say "I think you're 'bout the purdiest thing I've seen!" I of course smiled and thanked him. I felt super fierce pushing that cart around, talk about a confidence boost.You ladies need to try it!


 Awesome! I love this!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 4, 2013)

> I commented on her blog and she was very responsive. Â I don't know if she's being inundated with complaints or not. Â She seemed surprised about the cheek tint product swap. Â She followed up on my complaint and was told by Glossybox that customers who received the cheek tint have already received a red lipstick in a previous box, which is an outright lie in my case. Â I don't think she's in a position where she can do much, but I still thought it was a good idea for her to know that the company she's collaborating with is leaving so many people dissatisfied.


 It's a lie in my case as well. This is only my second Glossybox and I most certainly did not recieve any kind of lipstick in my December box. I'm actually okay with the replacement cream blush but the fact that they would outright lie regarding the substitution does not sit well with me.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

I am still very curious to learn whether the shopbop gift cards exist, hope that was not a scam!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 4, 2013)

Ladies, my box has been sitting in the same place in NJ since the 31st. I'm going to give them until the end of this work week before I call up my credit card company to dispute charges. I'm sad that some of us probably won't get the Man Repeller box. I wanted this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am still very curious to learn whether the shopbop gift cards exist, hope that was not a scam!


 I've wondered about this, too! I hope that the recipients who receive the shopbop gift cards in their boxes actually post online somewhere that they received it---just so we know it was not some fictitious tale that GB drummed up to get more subscribers.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, my box has been sitting in the same place in NJ since the 31st. I'm going to give them until the end of this work week before I call up my credit card company to dispute charges. I'm sad that some of us probably won't get the Man Repeller box. I wanted this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh that sucks. My friend who also lives in NH still hasn't gotten her box either.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 4, 2013)

Not just fishy, unethical.  

I was disappointed with last month's box.  I liked this month's box but I'm not comfortable supporting a company that seems to be so completely unconcerned with screwing over it's customers and alienating it's curators.  I canceled.  Maybe someday if they get their tihs together, I'll give it another try.



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She was unaware that some users would be getting a Tarte cheek tint instead of a Tarte or Vincent Longo lipstick.  Being that she curated the box, I found that fishy.


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 4, 2013)

How is this company even still in business?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 4, 2013)

Everyone hold on to your hats...I got an email back from them! AMAZING lol...anyhow, they gave me my tracking number and the darn box is at least in Texas...hopefully it'll be here in the next couple of days...Gracious me, this is so dramatic


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

> Everyone hold on to your hats...I got an email back from them! AMAZING lol...anyhow, they gave me my tracking number and the darn box is at least in Texas...hopefully it'll be here in the next couple of days...Gracious me, this is so dramatic


 At least we know there is life in glossybox land lol, happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to those who responded to my question a few pages back about redeeming 1000 pts to get a free GB after subscription is already cancelled.

I figured out how to do it. I made like I signing up again for a new monthly sub and was able to apply my points.

I swear, their website it like a Fun House. You don't know what you're going to get around any bend.

Some consistency would be nice. 

So tired of this.

They could totally redeem themselves with February, but I doubt they will. Too bad.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 4, 2013)

So I have not had movement on my box since the 31st either (and that just said electronic shipping info received), I called newgistics to which they created a number for me and pretty much say there was nothing they could do. then I finally got a gb person on the phone (wow) and they said the box was shipped, but he would watch it for a few days and if there is no movement he will send another box to me...seriously? I want a box NOW because I doubt its been shipped.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

> They could totally redeem themselves with February, but I doubt they will. Too bad.


 I honestly thought that they would be using this month's big collaboration to prove themselves. Well, they did. They proved they can get even worse.


----------



## delizabeth (Feb 4, 2013)

I got my box today ,and an awful vincent longo color.. :-( it is like burgundy. i applied it with a clean lip brush.. and was shocked at the darkness!


----------



## Loladevil (Feb 4, 2013)

Did anyone ever get the additional 80 points for that feedback survey they sent out?


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *delizabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today ,and an awful vincent longo color.. :-( it is like burgundy. i applied it with a clean lip brush.. and was shocked at the darkness!


 That's the color I'm hoping to get if my box ever shows the hell up!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone ever get the additional 80 points for that feedback survey they sent out?


 I have not received the additional 80 points. I'm also not surprised.


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 4, 2013)

Mostly a lurker, but I also have yet to receive my box. No tracking or shipment info either. I've had a sick kitty taking up most of my time but I still have vague sense that it'll probably be in my mailbox 'today' when I check it...nope.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have not had movement on my box since the 31st either (and that just said electronic shipping info received), I called newgistics to which they created a number for me and pretty much say there was nothing they could do. then I finally got a gb person on the phone (wow) and they said the box was shipped, but he would watch it for a few days and if there is no movement he will send another box to me...seriously? I want a box NOW because I doubt its been shipped.


 They told me the same thing. I too want my box now and my concern is that even if I can get through to them again if I never receive a box, will i actually receive the Man Repeller box or a box of random leftover items. I keep hoping that I will come home and it will magically appear.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear, their website it like a Fun House. You don't know what you're going to get around any bend.


 Hahaha that's the best description of their website.  At least they've fixed the log in area.  The only times I was able to log in before this was purely by chance - my mouse just happened to be at the right place at the right time lol


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got my GB today!  Finally!  I was wondering if anyone has tried the Tarte Cheek tint yet? I got the color Achiote, which looks amazing. I'm just wondering if this actually lasts a long time. I applied it to my hand and it looks super faint, do you have to apply quite a bit?


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Feb 4, 2013)

I spoke to someone at Newgistics just now who was very helpful.  Like many of you, my Glossybox hasn't seen any movement since the 31st either, and at last today I decided to call. According to the gentleman I spoke to, the entire container which includes my Glossybox hasn't been scanned by the courier (USPS).  So what this representative did was "escalate the problem to the transportation department."  He took my number and told me I'd hear back from them tomorrow. 

Right now, I know this isn't a Glossybox issue, it's a shipping company issue. So there goes that. Unfortunately, however, since Glossybox has been dodging our irate calls and e-mails it makes this whole situation so unprofessional. I was actually charged for three Glossyboxes. Since I couldn't get in contact with a human being even after repeated tries I had to reverse charges with my banking institution. I'm afraid that may mean I'll be receiving six Glossyboxes due to the whole duplicate error. *If that happens, then what am I going to do with six (6!) boxes? *

I swear, I asked the Newgistics guy to tell me where the container was so I could dig through and get my boxes my _damn _self. I'd do it, too. Anyway, if anyone is missing their box in the NYC area, your box may be on the same container as mine. Just wanted to pass along what information I could.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are my OPI swatches.

The texture is so cool and the glitter is absolutely beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GhettoKitty (Feb 4, 2013)

*Im new here and very glad I found this forum. I have yet to receive my GB, and it looks as if I may never never. Im canceling my subscription and calling my bank to dispute charges. Im very disappointed as I was looking forward to the box.*

*I currently sub to *

*Ipsy*

*Popsugar*

*Sample Society*

*Cravebox*


----------



## GhettoKitty (Feb 4, 2013)

*Looks like they are selling it off piece by piece too.*

http://sgentrepreneurs.com/2013/02/02/vanitytrove-acquires-glossybox-taiwan/#more-50286


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Briechen26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my GB today!  Finally!  I was wondering if anyone has tried the Tarte Cheek tint yet? I got the color Achiote, which looks amazing. I'm just wondering if this actually lasts a long time. I applied it to my hand and it looks super faint, do you have to apply quite a bit?


 I've used it and it only lasts a few hours for me.  I applied quite a bit (it took 3 applications to even be visible) around 8am on Saturday and I couldn't tell I had any on at 12.30pm.  It was a nice color, but disappointing.

@OiiO - WOW!  That looks fantastic!  I might actually have to try it.


----------



## juk723 (Feb 4, 2013)

I ordered my box on 1/14/13 and it showed up finally today.

No tracking info in my account. 

I got the Tarte Lipstick in Fierce and the Sebastian Potion 9.

I didn't get the promo extra-lipstick/lipgloss that I was supposed to get by entering promo code : LIPS ( i think it was LIPS)

I'm not even going to bother with them. I cancelled my acct sub last week already b/c I don't want them to charge me whenever they happen to feel like it and ship out the box whenever they happen to get to it.

I did only pay $18 for this box though-b/c I got credited $3 in my mrrebates.com account....so......meh....over and out Glossybox...AGAIN.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 4, 2013)

My best bet for all the ladies who can't see a tracking number on the website is to call them up (it might have to be back to back to get an answer) get your tracking number from them and track it from USPS, but id also wait to see if they can get the tracking number on your account to click it from their website.

USPS is saying that from my package as of 1/31 my box is still in NJ. But if you click on the tracking number under your orders box at the GlossyBox website it'll say a different story.

Date Time Description Location 2/1/2013 07:13 PM Enroute Departed JACKSONVILLE, FL 2/1/2013 12:23 PM Enroute Departed TIMMONSVILLE, SC 2/1/2013 07:35 AM Enroute Departed CHESTER, VA 2/1/2013 03:58 AM Enroute Departed HAGERSTOWN, MD 1/31/2013 08:12 PM Enroute Departed NEWARK, NJ 1/31/2013 04:10 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/31/2013 03:31 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/31/2013 12:00 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   1/31/2013 07:06 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/30/2013 08:31 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032 
Enroute Departures are not logged into USPS so they can't track your package until they are notified and even so they might only get an Electronic Shipping Info Received notice. I called USPS as well and pretty much told me the same thing.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 4, 2013)

I just got my January box today, and I haven't been on in a long time (I have a new baby girl)! I loved this month's box, so I didn't care too much that it was ridiculously late...

I have to say that perfume has been my favorite since I discovered it in a Sephora sampler a year or so ago. LOVE having a travel size yay!

I was excited to see a Tarte product, but sad because I really don't do red lips (I got Fierce). Braces make lip color complicated!! (I have a trade thread if anyone is interested in trading for it -- see below)

Everything else looks awesome and I can't wait to try it all! I'm always happy to get mascara, and I was thrilled to not find a hair oil! I'm intrigued by the nail polish, but not so thrilled about the purple. Considering trading that as well. It's fun, but I don't have time to wait for polish to dry these days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my January box today, and I haven't been on in a long time (I have a new baby girl)! I loved this month's box, so I didn't care too much that it was ridiculously late...
> 
> ...


 congratulations on the new baby girl ;]

so lucky that you got the Tarte product.. I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *delizabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today ,and an awful vincent longo color.. :-( it is like burgundy. i applied it with a clean lip brush.. and was shocked at the darkness!


 What is the name of the shade?


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry if this was already discussed, but are we all getting the same OPI shade in every box? So far I've only seen the blue/purple color posted. I haven't gotten my boxes yet...


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my January box today, and I haven't been on in a long time (I have a new baby girl)! I loved this month's box, so I didn't care too much that it was ridiculously late...
> 
> ...


Congrats on your baby girl! I was wondering why we haven't seen you around for a bit.


----------



## Shayna11 (Feb 4, 2013)

My box started out in New Jersey on the 25th, went on a trip around the country and is now back in New Jersey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 4, 2013)

> I just got my January box today, and I haven't been on in a long time (I have a new baby girl)! I loved this month's box, so I didn't care too much that it was ridiculously late... I have to say that perfume has been my favorite since I discovered it in a Sephora sampler a year or so ago. LOVE having a travel size yay! I was excited to see a Tarte product, but sad because I really don't do red lips (I got Fierce). Braces make lip color complicated!! (I have a trade thread if anyone is interested in trading for it -- see below) Everything else looks awesome and I can't wait to try it all! I'm always happy to get mascara, and I was thrilled to not find a hair oil! I'm intrigued by the nail polish, but not so thrilled about the purple. Considering trading that as well. It's fun, but I don't have time to wait for polish to dry these days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw yay! I was wondering if you'd had your baby! Congratulations (and glad you're back)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Freezymama (Feb 4, 2013)

> How is this company even still in business?


 Well with hesitation I canceled today. My first box was Jan and with all the headache from the shipping, using the code and not getting the extra product I was just getting a headache. An unnecessary one. I hear Feb will be good but I rather spend it on a more reliable box that will send their boxes when they say and have valid codes. It's a bittersweet feeling lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my January box today, and I haven't been on in a long time (I have a new baby girl)! I loved this month's box, so I didn't care too much that it was ridiculously late...
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on the baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this was already discussed, but are we all getting the same OPI shade in every box? So far I've only seen the blue/purple color posted. I haven't gotten my boxes yet...


 Yes, we all are getting the same shade: OPI Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think what they are doing is building a subscriber list and some buzz so they can sell GB USA



> Originally Posted by *GhettoKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Looks like they are selling it off piece by piece too.*
> 
> http://sgentrepreneurs.com/2013/02/02/vanitytrove-acquires-glossybox-taiwan/#more-50286


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *boogiedowndiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spoke to someone at Newgistics just now who was very helpful.  Like many of you, my Glossybox hasn't seen any movement since the 31st either, and at last today I decided to call. According to the gentleman I spoke to, the entire container which includes my Glossybox hasn't been scanned by the courier (USPS).  So what this representative did was "escalate the problem to the transportation department."  He took my number and told me I'd hear back from them tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that information. I live in ct, so my box is probably on that lost palette. Well that is just wonderful. How do they lose an entire palette of packages? And no, I consider that a gb issue because they are still using that crappy shipping company.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for whomever gave the advice about redeeming glossy dots with an expired subscription. All I did was go to monthly subscription like I was going to pay for it- there was a spot where you could click on apply glossydots. Only thing- we must remember to cancel the monthly sub after receiving the feb box or I'm sure we'll get charged. O how I love my glossy boxes but I've just had such bad customer service experiences like everyone else. They just sent me out a 4th box for my COSMO code and of course they sent me out a smushed lipstick &amp; a missha in #27 - which is for a dark complexion- as stated in my profile I'm light/fair. I know this is a fight I'm never going to win but I'll always try- my dad always taught me it never hurts to ask...


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks! Wow. They couldn't have at least provided some variation with this?


----------



## SherBear400 (Feb 4, 2013)

I finally received my box but unfortunately for GB I had already disputed the charge with Chase (they refunded me) and filed a complaint with the BBB! To everyone debating about disputing the charge - just do it already, this company does not deserve anyone's money or the opportunity to stay in business. And in regards to the contents of this box, maybe it was due to the delay but I'm really not feeling it. The nail polish is gorgeous but nothing else is inspiring me to use it right away (I'm sure I'll get around to them eventually). And it's hard to get excited about a January box when Ipsy and BirchBox are already releasing their February spoilers! I cancelled GB last week, I have enough other subs with excellent customer service - Ipsy, BB, Graze and PetsLoveToys (my doggie totally needed a box of her own).


----------



## nkjm (Feb 4, 2013)

SIGH I really want my box! supposed to be here tomorrow, so fingers crossed. i think regardless of how much people hate GB's customer service, they do have amazing boxes. I mean, it is a bit pricier at $21 but I haven't been disappointed in any of my boxes (unlike sometimes w/other boxes...ahem). Also i think GB shouldn't have advertised it as VL or Tarte lipstick if they were gonna add in another item, but at least GB is keeping the prices across boxes consistent. At least it's not like TV or Tarte lipstick...ORRRR a granola bar lol.


----------



## Ashley Curley (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok...so I never received my free box using the COSMO code. I also never received my free blush using the BLUSH code (although I did receive the Tarte blush in place of the Tarte/Vincent Longo lipstick...therefore still being entitled to my free blush). I sent an email to complain about both things. Was anyone else able to get either code issue resolved through email? I'm not hopeful. I was stupid and signed up for a 3 month sub, things seemed fine. SIgned up for another 3 months for a January box that I received in February...really wishing I didn't. Now I'm stuck with Glossybox until March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 5, 2013)

On GB Mag now: http://www.glossybox.com/magazine/man-repeller-january-glossybox-winter-survival

Huh, suddenly there is a cheek tint in the photo of the Man Repeller's Winter Survival Kit.

I think that would be the cheek tint she was totally unaware of. Now that's funny.

I actually WANT that particular item (if I were to get my boxes in the future) but I am trying to see the humor in this now lol


----------



## pride (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SIGH I really want my box! supposed to be here tomorrow, so fingers crossed. i think regardless of how much people hate GB's customer service, they do have amazing boxes. I mean, it is a bit pricier at $21 but I haven't been disappointed in any of my boxes (unlike sometimes w/other boxes...ahem). Also i think GB shouldn't have advertised it as VL or Tarte lipstick if they were gonna add in another item, but at least GB is keeping the prices across boxes consistent. At least it's not like TV or Tarte lipstick...ORRRR a granola bar lol.


 I agree with you...the CS issues are pretty annoying, but every box has at least been "worth" the $21, and some of the items I've gotten I really love. The only box I got that was nearly a complete miss for me was the November box, but even some of those items I ended up regifting at Christmas so it wasn't a big deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Incidentally for other people missing items from codes, I got an email back from GB today saying they would gladly send the lipstick and sorry about the delay. I've had a wrong item once before, too, and though it took a while, they did fix it. I guess I'm just not as annoyed by timing as other people, as long as I get my stuff in what I consider a fairly reasonable time frame, I'm good! haha


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my January box today, and I haven't been on in a long time (I have a new baby girl)! I loved this month's box, so I didn't care too much that it was ridiculously late...
> 
> ...


 Congrats on your new little bundle of joy! I did want to tell you though that the OPI dries very quickly due to its rough texture. I have 2 girls and a new baby boy, so I know ALL about not having time for nails to dry! I usually don't do them because of that reason. I also did my girl's nails in it because it dries so quickly. They are always on the go, and it makes it hard for their nails not to smudge while drying.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I might cancel after February's box has shipped.  I've enjoyed receiving the pretty boxes, but I haven't really used anything from my boxes (why the hell did I get a lilac eyeliner?).  I've actually purchased items I received in my Birchbox boxes.  I can't really say the same for Glossybox.  I'd also like to quit while I'm ahead - no customer service interactions (yet).


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new little bundle of joy! I did want to tell you though that the OPI dries very quickly due to its rough texture. I have 2 girls and a new baby boy, so I know ALL about not having time for nails to dry! I usually don't do them because of that reason. I also did my girl's nails in it because it dries so quickly. They are always on the go, and it makes it hard for their nails not to smudge while drying.


 Thanks! That's very helpful! I might try it... I'm on the fence, because I want to play with the fun polish, but the color doesn't work for me professionally. Although, I'm not meeting too many clients in the very near future... Ahh, I can't decide! I think I'd rather trade it to someone who really wants it for something I know I'd enjoy more.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, I also really like the box itself this time around. I wonder if all the 2013 boxes will be this shiny silver?? (I apologize if I'm bringing up old points; I didn't read all the previous posts!)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations on the baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw yay! I was wondering if you'd had your baby! Congratulations (and glad you're back)!


 


> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats on your baby girl! I was wondering why we haven't seen you around for a bit.


 


> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> congratulations on the new baby girl ;]
> ...


 Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad to be getting some normalcy back!

I'm guessing the Tarte product is the variation this time around? I wish the website were updated consistently like Birchbox's website! What is up with GB's surveys lately? On top of the general weirdness, I definitely filled out that 100-pt survey invitation and then got 20 pts on my account. Not that I'm complaining, since I got (accidental?) double boxes on my double sub (4 boxes omg) in November, but it feels crummy to have been promised something and not receive it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I also really like the box itself this time around. I wonder if all the 2013 boxes will be this shiny silver?? (I apologize if I'm bringing up old points; I didn't read all the previous posts!)


 I think it's just because it was curated by Man Repeller.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's just because it was curated by Man Repeller.


 I wondered that... I guess we'll see! I'd love if they were all silver, but it seems that pink is their signature color.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 5, 2013)

My box has made progress, it's in Sparks, NV. I'm so excited; I want gritty nail polish and clown lips and unwashed hair! j/k, I was just thinking of how non-beautylovers might view some of the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has made progress, it's in Sparks, NV. I'm so excited; I want gritty nail polish and clown lips and unwashed hair! j/k, I was just thinking of how non-beautylovers might view some of the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha!  I like that description!

That reminds me - if you didn't get the Living Proof sample in your box, you can use the code EXTEND on the Sephora site.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha!  I like that description!
> ...


 Thanks! I don't think my brain could handle no hairwashing for three days, but maybe two...Or, even if it helped me hold curl for more than an hour, that would be great. Most styling products don't hold my style unless I put a lot in my hair, and then I feel gross when someone goes to touch it.

I am most excited for the nail polish! I wasn't a fan of the crackles or the caviar, but so far I'm digging several of the textured nail polishes. The purple OPI looks great to me, although the blue looks even better.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I don't think my brain could handle no hairwashing for three days, but maybe two...Or, even if it helped me hold curl for more than an hour, that would be great. Most styling products don't hold my style unless I put a lot in my hair, and then I feel gross when someone goes to touch it.
> ...


 I hate the feeling of having too much product in my hair.  I got a keratin treatment in August and the 72 hours after getting the treatment were hard.  My immediate reaction to my hair feeling icky is putting it in a ponytail and/or washing it and I couldn't do either.  I don't have a problem with going a day or two without washing my hair, but I really wanted to try the Living Proof stuff.

I'm not really a fan of textured nail polish.  I didn't like the crackles or caviar either and I'm not a fan of suede and matte nail polishes.  If I do end up trying the nail polish, I'm going to have to use a top coat.  Based on the pictures, it looks gorgeous and a perfect color for February.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not sure I would want to extend my hairstyle more than 1 day- if your &lt;my&gt; hair gets so sweaty from exercise that it is totally soaking wet and gross....it might not be the product for me.

It does seem like a neat idea that it repels dirt.

Now if they came up with something so your hands could repel dirt or newspaper ink I'd buy that.

I am always getting ink on my fingers from reading the paper and am not always near someplace where I can wash my hands (I do have hand wipes...but not the same).



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha!  I like that description!
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure I would want to extend my hairstyle more than 1 day- if your &lt;my&gt; hair gets so sweaty from exercise that it is totally soaking wet and gross....it might not be the product for me.
> 
> ...


 Oh, I didn't realize it repels dirt!  I haven't really done much research on it (and obviously haven't been paying attention to the last 50 pages or so).  I do like the idea of the hand whatever - especially if it repels graphite and/or pen ink.  If there was some sort of hand something or other that one could use prior to drawing with charcoal, that would be even better.  That stuff is a real pain to remove.  I haven't read a print newspaper in quite some time, but if you can use it to "paint" your nails, I can only imagine what it does to your fingertips.


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 5, 2013)

Still no update on my shipping since 01/31, it must be stuck in that batch and I fear I will get no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already got my money back from the bank, I disputed the charge yesterday.


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 5, 2013)

OH MY GOD GIRLS, It's a MIRACLE, according to tracking on Glossybox's website, my box was accepted by my post office last night, so I might actually get a box today!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate the feeling of having too much product in my hair.  I got a keratin treatment in August and the 72 hours after getting the treatment were hard.  My immediate reaction to my hair feeling icky is putting it in a ponytail and/or washing it and I couldn't do either.  I don't have a problem with going a day or two without washing my hair, but I really wanted to try the Living Proof stuff.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of textured nail polish.  I didn't like the crackles or caviar either and I'm not a fan of suede and matte nail polishes.  If I do end up trying the nail polish, I'm going to have to use a top coat.  Based on the pictures, it looks gorgeous and a perfect color for February.


 I would definitely try it with out the top coat first...I've had it on for 3 days and there's only a small little chip (not even noticable) on my thumb. My nail polish usually chips the same day...I'm in love...I wonder if it's weird if this is the only nail polish I use from now on lol


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 5, 2013)

Time to stop reading this thread, I'm getting kinda annoyed.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 5, 2013)

I was a little concerned since it says online that my order is "complete" but also says "no tracking information available", so I just called Glossybox.  It only took a couple of calls to get through.  I spoke to Katie.  She told me my box has indeed shipped and gave me the tracking number.  I tracked it on the USPS website and here's what it says:

*Your Item's Status*Your item was picked up by a shipping partner at 8:31 pm on January 31, 2013 in KEARNY, NJ 07032. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

So, my box appears to be in limbo with the others were picked up on 1/31.  At least I know that it has shipped and I will get it eventually.  Also, since I have a tracking number, if there is no movement in a couple of days, I can have the post office look into it.  Hopefully, its just in transit and will update soon.  Hopefully...


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a little concerned since it says online that my order is "complete" but also says "no tracking information available", so I just called Glossybox.  It only took a couple of calls to get through.  I spoke to Katie.  She told me my box has indeed shipped and gave me the tracking number.  I tracked it on the USPS website and here's what it says:
> 
> ...


 Have you tried putting that tracking number in on the glossybox site? That's what I did and it's at the post office today!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi ladies.

Good news--I *finally* received my package today and my tracking number never updated at all. The box just showed up on my doorstep unexpectedly. Perhaps there's a glitch with updating the tracking number?

The stuff in the box is nice. However, my enthusiasm for this box sort of died last week. I received the VL "Belle Etoile" lip stain and although at first, I was put off with the dark berry color, it started growing on me. The color looks highly pigmented in the tube but it goes on quite sheer. I normally would never even bother trying out this color in stores so receiving it in the box did force me to try it out. I ended up liking it to a certain degree. 

I haven't tried any of the other stuff yet but will let you ladies know when I do!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried putting that tracking number in on the glossybox site? That's what I did and it's at the post office today!


 I did and my box, like hers, is in limbo. No update since the supposed shipping on the 31st.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Feb 5, 2013)

So, I copy/pasted my Glossybox tracking number into the USPS site like *marybbryant *did (_thankyouforthe411_) and apparently my box is at my local post office. Excellent suggestion, since Glossybox hasn't updated the tracking on their website.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 5, 2013)

Â 
Picked Up by Shipping Partner
January 31, 2013, 8:31 pm
KEARNY,Â NJÂ 07032Â 
USPS Tracking/Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
Still no update. I might contact them and then my credit card if I don't get this by the end of the week.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 5, 2013)

ok first off, I called newgistics again today and was told that they were told by glossybox to no longer speak with us and to send us directly to them (are you serious?!?!?) and when I argued the point they said there is nothing they can do because those were direct orders. Next I called glossybox again about this and it turns out the tracking number given to me on my page was not a legitimate tracking number and she gave me the one on my account and my box should be here today...so please please please explain to me why I have a tracking number that isn't legitimate on my page? So anyone still having trouble with tracking information updating should call glossy and see if thats actually your tracking number.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 9102927004262948077308
> 
> ...


 I received my box today unexpectedly and my tracking information looks exactly like yours! It never changed. So I wasn't expecting any package at all but lo and behold, I got it today.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 5, 2013)

2/4/2013 09:15 PM Enroute Departed SPARKS, NV 2/4/2013 07:02 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Sparks, NV 89441 2/4/2013 05:29 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Sparks, NV 89441 1/31/2013 03:29 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 1/31/2013 05:02 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 1/30/2013 03:40 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/30/2013 05:20 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 
My box moved. Hallelujah.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 5, 2013)

> ok first off, I called newgistics again today and was told that they were told by glossybox to no longer speak with us and to send us directly to them (are you serious?!?!?) and when I argued the point they said there is nothing they can do because those were direct orders. Next I called glossybox again about this and it turns out the tracking number given to me on my page was not a legitimate tracking number and she gave me the one on my account and my box should be here today...so please please please explain to me why I have a tracking number that isn't legitimate on my page? So anyone still having trouble with tracking information updating should call glossy and see if thats actually your tracking number.Â


 That's weird, since most companies tell you it's out of their hands and to contact the shipping provider. I suppose I should attempt to contact GB CS to see what's going on with my box, since it's in limbo somewhere with no info/movement.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok first off, I called newgistics again today and was told that they were told by glossybox to no longer speak with us and to send us directly to them (are you serious?!?!?) and when I argued the point they said there is nothing they can do because those were direct orders. Next I called glossybox again about this and it turns out the tracking number given to me on my page was not a legitimate tracking number and she gave me the one on my account and my box should be here today...so please please please explain to me why I have a tracking number that isn't legitimate on my page? So anyone still having trouble with tracking information updating should call glossy and see if thats actually your tracking number.


 after reading your post, I called Glossybox and apparently had the same issue as you. Both of my boxes are supposed to be delivered today! Fingers crossed I actually get them.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 5, 2013)

I unexpectedly got my box today and I received the Tarte Lipstick in Fierce (LOVE IT!) and the Sebastian Potion 9. Overall I am extremely pleased with the contents of the box! This was my first month to subscribe and I look forward to next month!


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you! I just called, got through to Katie and my box is out for delivery!!


----------



## Bambam (Feb 5, 2013)

My account also shows that it's shipped, but doesn't show any tracking number..... I called just now and Katie let me know it arrived in my city and should be getting it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She was very nice and polite!


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used it and it only lasts a few hours for me.  I applied quite a bit (it took 3 applications to even be visible) around 8am on Saturday and I couldn't tell I had any on at 12.30pm.  It was a nice color, but disappointing.
> 
> @OiiO - WOW!  That looks fantastic!  I might actually have to try it.


 Thanks for the feedback...I kinda guessed that. I love the color but it looks really faint.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Â
> Picked Up by Shipping Partner
> January 31, 2013, 8:31 pm
> KEARNY,Â NJÂ 07032Â
> ...


 I'm in the same boat!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 5, 2013)

My box finally came! My very first box, and I just love it! I received Tarte in Fierce and Potion 9. Love it all! By the way ladies, I spoke with my Dad, he's a retired mailman and he said you can't always go by the Newgistics tracking info. Sometimes the carriers forget to log parcels in and depending on how early they want to leave, they may postpone batches until the next shipment. Basically, even though it shows your box is stuck somewhere, that may not be the case. My tracking still shows it's not in this state yet :-/ lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 5, 2013)

My is out for delivery but I could care less at this point.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might cancel after February's box has shipped.  I've enjoyed receiving the pretty boxes, but I haven't really used anything from my boxes (why the hell did I get a lilac eyeliner?).  I've actually purchased items I received in my Birchbox boxes.  I can't really say the same for Glossybox.  I'd also like to quit while I'm ahead - no customer service interactions (yet).


 I was thinking the same thing. I have bought stuff out of both the Birchbox and the BBSS box, I haven't bought anything from my Glossybox, even though I did really like the samples I got.  I cancelled for February because I hate GB customer service, but now my box envy is getting the better of me! I'm afraid I'll see what people get and I'll be sad!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 5, 2013)

FINALLY--I think my Jan GB is waiting at home for me--right next to my Feb SS.  Sigh.  The products in the boxes are amaze-balls, but oh the drama every month.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My is out for delivery but I could care less at this point.


 you received a tracking # for your free box?


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 5, 2013)

So this morning I tried my Le Merier cream, I love how it feels but thought it was a little thick for daytime use.  I used the Sebastian Potion 9 in my hair. I really didn't like how it felt when it was in my wet hair, and I thought it would be a disaster, but once I blow dried it, I really like how shiny and soft I made my hair.  It has a little more texture than I'm used to, so we'll see how it fares throughout the day.  I tried the Tarte Achiote cheek tint too. The color is so pretty, but I had to put a ton on, and I don't think it's going to last all day.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish there was a way to post a "poll" (is there?).

I want to know how many people/ what percentage of us have gotten our boxes.

I think this would be interesting considering most of us are not 1 time subscribers, either.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope Glossybox ships earlier next month.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a way to post a "poll" (is there?).
> 
> ...


 I haven't recieved my box yet, but it has shipped.   Although Glossybox did ship late this month, I think a lot of the blame for boxes not being delivered yet is due to the shipper, not Glossybox.  I doubt it has anything to do with anyone being a 1 time subscriber or not.

My shipping info on the USPS track and confirm website states that my box was recieved by the "partner shipper" on 1/31.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has made progress, it's in Sparks, NV. I'm so excited; I want gritty nail polish and clown lips and unwashed hair! j/k, I was just thinking of how non-beautylovers might view some of the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Your very funny!  It would be interesting to see a non-beauty lovers perspective on this stuff.  Although, I do have to say that gritty nail polish is just not my thing, but I didnt like the crackles either.  I a more traditional type of beauty junkie.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

That's a good point. I know "Newgistics" or whatever it is, is slower than ANY other delivery service I have seen....and I order a lot online! Even DHL (yes they are baaack) is faster!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Briechen26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this morning I tried my Le Merier cream, I love how it feels but thought it was a little thick for daytime use.  I used the Sebastian Potion 9 in my hair. I really didn't like how it felt when it was in my wet hair, and I thought it would be a disaster, but once I blow dried it, I really like how shiny and soft I made my hair.  It has a little more texture than I'm used to, so we'll see how it fares throughout the day.  I tried the Tarte Achiote cheek tint too. The color is so pretty, but I had to put a ton on, and I don't think it's going to last all day.


 My dry and thirsty skin loves a thick and rich cream, so this should be a good one for me to try.  I doubt I would buy it, but I'll enjoy the sample. 

I'm hoping for the Sebastian Potion 9.  Thanks for your review on that!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

My box came in today.  I got the one with the Sebastian and the tarte lipstick in wild!  Yayyy...I was eyeballing that exact shade a month or two ago, but couldn't push myself to spend $26 on a single lipstick.  And what exactly is the Sebastian product...is it a leave-in conditioner sort of thing?  I didn't have a chance to read the little card that came with the box.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box came in today.  I got the one with the Sebastian and the tarte lipstick in wild!  Yayyy...I was eyeballing that exact shade a month or two ago, but couldn't push myself to spend $26 on a single lipstick.  And what exactly is the Sebastian product...is it a leave-in conditioner sort of thing?  I didn't have a chance to read the little card that came with the box.


 I read it and I still don't really know what it's for lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today.  I got the one with the Sebastian and the tarte lipstick in wild!  Yayyy...I was eyeballing that exact shade a month or two ago, but couldn't push myself to spend $26 on a single lipstick.  And what exactly is the Sebastian product...is it a leave-in conditioner sort of thing?  I didn't have a chance to read the little card that came with the box.


I guess so. I used it this morning after I took a shower and then I just put it all through my hair like it was mouse. It made my hair look so soft and shiny. Plus I think my hair has a bit more volume.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a styling cream


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

Works for me...thanks ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone else see all of Glossybox's assurances (which is an in-joke in my office all on its own) and think of Neidermeyer insisting everything is under control during the parade scene at the end of _Animal House_?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

My 2nd box came today.  I am so glad I got the Living Proof and Vincent Longo in Belle Etoile, but my "ohmigosh I just got my box!" high only lasted long enough for me to open the box and try on the lipstick.  My mom will be visiting later this month and I'm giving her most of the contents.  I am, however, keeping the lipstick.  I've already put it in my concert/recital make up bag and am really looking forward to wearing it at my next concert/recital... in May.  It's pretty, but I don't wear lipstick.  I usually wear lipstain, lip gloss, tinted lip balm, or just lip balm - NEVER lipstick.  I hate the way it feels (and tastes - not like I'm eating it).  I'm going to try out the Living Proof stuff tonight or tomorrow.  I think I'll give one of my nail polishes to one of my friends, keep one of the mascaras (I kinda want to try it, even if it sucks), and my mom's getting the rest.  Even though I was super excited to see that my box arrived, I really do think I'm going to cancel once the February boxes ship (if they ship by the end of the month).  I haven't loved any of the products I've received enough to purchase them myself and I don't even try everything - I still have the bath salts, oils, and freaking lilac eyeliner (that's all I can see from where I'm sitting right now) sitting on a table, unused.  I thought about getting my mom a subscription for Christmas, but I'm glad I didn't.  Oh well.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 5, 2013)

Still no update on USPS's site and no box. Anyone in AZ get theirs yet?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on USPS's site and no box. Anyone in AZ get theirs yet?


 The tracking info on mine didn't update.  Maybe your box is having a similar issue.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I made the mistake of ordering a second box and not surprisingly, I got exact duplicates. I tried the Tarte in Fierce from one box but I look like a crazed hooker clown in it. I've learned my lesson in being greedy!!


----------



## lmda (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally got my box today, and immediately cancelled (again). Got the tarte lipstick in Fierce that I wanted and the Potion 9 that I have used before and liked, so I'm happy with the contents. I re-subbed because this box looked great, but the shipping issues were too much. If February looks good, I'll buy whichever product I'm most interested in and be happy with the free samples from Sephora. I have too much stuff anyway.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dry and thirsty skin loves a thick and rich cream, so this should be a good one for me to try.  I doubt I would buy it, but I'll enjoy the sample.
> 
> I'm hoping for the Sebastian Potion 9.  Thanks for your review on that!


 You're welcome! The cream was amazing, but I will use it at night.  If you have dry skin, you will probably love it   Let me know how you like the Potion 9!


----------



## Marshie (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on USPS's site and no box. Anyone in AZ get theirs yet?


 I got shipping emails on the 29th for both of my boxes &amp; one arrived on the 31st. Never got my second box &amp; still haven't heard back from GB.


----------



## TamSumner (Feb 5, 2013)

Well.. I got my box today. I received the VL in belle etoile &amp; living proof. I really wanted the Tarte. Oh well. I wasnt even excited to get my box by this point.. Glad I canceled. ...oh, and I had used the " LIPS" code, but didn't revive the lipstick/gloss.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally got my boxes today. They were exactly the same. Got the Sebastion potion and tarte lipsticks in fierce. Looking forward to trying both items. Was hoping the boxes would be different but it seems most people that bought multiple boxes rec'd the same items. Oh well. Thank God for the trading thread.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got my boxes today. They were exactly the same. Got the Sebastion potion and tarte lipsticks in fierce. Looking forward to trying both items. Was hoping the boxes would be different but it seems most people that bought multiple boxes rec'd the same items. Oh well. Thank God for the trading thread.


 Yay for finally getting your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried the Sebastian today and it's nice! And I got the VL stain and traded for Fierce, but I also want Wild 




 I'm so glad I was lucky enough to get different boxes for once!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

Quick question. I tried out my tarte lipstick just a bit ago and my lips gave it a pinkish hue. Is there some sort of primer I can put on first to keep that from happening?


----------



## Shayna11 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a trading thread specific for glossybox items?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a trading thread specific for glossybox items?


 No, there's a thread where you can post a link to your trade thread, but everybody has their own trade thread.



> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question. I tried out my tarte lipstick just a bit ago and my lips gave it a pinkish hue. Is there some sort of primer I can put on first to keep that from happening?


 I never had that happening, but several companies have lip primers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my box--Sebastian 9 and the Tarte cheek tint.  I received a red lippie in my Feb SS box (which came today) so I'm happy with the Tarte.  I've never used a cream blush before so I have some playing to do!  I've heard creams last longer and good for layering.  Any advice on that?  Just did my nails, but am dying to try the OPI.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question. I tried out my tarte lipstick just a bit ago and my lips gave it a pinkish hue. Is there some sort of primer I can put on first to keep that from happening?


 If you're a VIB at Sephora, you can use the VIBKISS code for a free Too Faced lip primer and gloss.



> Originally Posted by *TamSumner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well.. I got my box today. I received the VL in belle etoile &amp; living proof. I really wanted the Tarte. Oh well. I wasnt even excited to get my box by this point.. Glad I canceled.
> 
> ...oh, and I had used the " LIPS" code, but didn't revive the lipstick/gloss.


 I used the LIPS code too and didn't get anything extra.  I'm not sure it's worth it to contact CS.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the LIPS code too and didn't get anything extra.  I'm not sure it's worth it to contact CS.


 Same here, they said they would contact me in 24 hrs...it has been way more than that D: I  tried calling yesterday with no success D:


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Feb 5, 2013)

Got my boxes, wish I could have gotten the VL, Instead I'm in a sea of Tarte Fierce.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

> No, there's a thread where you can post a link to your trade thread, but everybody has their own trade thread. I never had that happening, but several companies have lip primers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â





> If you're a VIB at Sephora, you can use the VIBKISS code for a free Too Faced lip primer and gloss. I used the LIPS code too and didn't get anything extra. Â I'm not sure it's worth it to contact CS.


 Thanks...I didn't know there if was such a thing or not. It's always easier to ask than search the Internet for hours.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, they said they would contact me in 24 hrs...it has been way more than that D: I  tried calling yesterday with no success D:


 I don't even remember what the lip product was supposed to be (was it the ModelCo one?) or if they stated how the product would reach those who used the code.  Maybe they're mailing them separately...?  *wishful thinking*


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

Opinions on what this means?

Is the package with USPS or what? It should have been here already if so...

Tracking Number: *

 
 
Tracking Number
420681449102927004262945785
Reference Number
1001010
Status
Departed 
Destination
NE 
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Non First Class DelCon Only 
Estimated Delivery Date
02/04/13-02/06/13
Date Time Description Location 2/2/2013 04:17 AM Enroute Departed DES MOINES, IA 2/1/2013 01:43 PM Enroute Departed EDWARDS, IL 2/1/2013 11:15 AM Enroute Departed INDIANAPOLIS, IN 1/31/2013 03:29 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 1/31/2013 03:14 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Fishers, IN 46037 1/31/2013 12:00 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   1/31/2013 05:50 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 1/30/2013 02:03 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/30/2013 06:59 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Opinions on what this means?
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 5, 2013)

I got mine today.  I can only hope I do not love that Le Metier stuff.  The Man Repeller has very expensive taste.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just kinda sitting here like this:


 Really? Or are you messing around with me, lol? I wonder if I too need to call someone.... Problem is, who? This is ridiculous. I am not that far from Des Moines. I expected the box to show Monday and today. ugh. ugh. ugh!!!!!!!


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 5, 2013)

My box has finally, supposedly, left Indiana. It's been sitting there since February 1!

I am so frustrated with Glossybox.

I have a non-beauty related blog, but I want to just blast them for such poor service. It didn't even ship in January! I wonder if a blog post from a very disappointed first time customer would do any good?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 5, 2013)

STILL nothing. If I don't get it tomorrow I am calling my credit card company. I don't even want it anymore. They've ruined the whole experience.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought the Vincent Longo is a lip stain not a lipstick.



> My 2nd box came today. Â I am so glad I got the Living Proof and Vincent Longo in Belle Etoile, but my "ohmigosh I just got my box!" high only lasted long enough for me to open the box and try on the lipstick. Â My mom will be visiting later this month and I'm giving her most of the contents. Â I am, however, keeping the lipstick. Â I've already put it in my concert/recital make up bag and am really looking forward to wearing it at my next concert/recital... in May. Â It's pretty, but I don't wear lipstick. Â I usually wear lipstain, lip gloss, tinted lip balm, or just lip balm - NEVER lipstick. Â I hate the way it feels (and tastes - not like I'm eating it). Â I'm going to try out the Living Proof stuff tonight or tomorrow. Â I think I'll give one of my nail polishes to one of my friends, keep one of the mascaras (I kinda want to try it, even if it sucks), and my mom's getting the rest. Â Even though I was super excited to see that my box arrived, I really do think I'm going to cancel once the February boxes ship (if they ship by the end of the month). Â I haven't loved any of the products I've received enough to purchase them myself and I don't even try everything - I still have the bath salts, oils, and freaking lilac eyeliner (that's all I can see from where I'm sitting right now) sitting on a table, unused. Â I thought about getting my mom a subscription for Christmas, but I'm glad I didn't. Â Oh well.


----------



## TamSumner (Feb 5, 2013)

I used the LIPS code too and didn't get anything extra. Â I'm not sure it's worth it to contact CS. I'm not going to even try contacting CS. I've heard they have the worst CS &amp; at this point I'm just glad to be out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 5, 2013)

They call it a "Lipstain Lipstick" on the packaging, and IMO it is definitely a lipstick...a bit sheer, but not a true lipstain.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the Vincent Longo is a lip stain not a lipstick. Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd box came today.  I am so glad I got the Living Proof and Vincent Longo in Belle Etoile, but my "ohmigosh I just got my box!" high only lasted long enough for me to open the box and try on the lipstick.  My mom will be visiting later this month and I'm giving her most of the contents.  I am, however, keeping the lipstick.  I've already put it in my concert/recital make up bag and am really looking forward to wearing it at my next concert/recital... in May.  It's pretty, but I don't wear lipstick.  I usually wear lipstain, lip gloss, tinted lip balm, or just lip balm - NEVER lipstick.  I hate the way it feels (and tastes - not like I'm eating it).  I'm going to try out the Living Proof stuff tonight or tomorrow.  I think I'll give one of my nail polishes to one of my friends, keep one of the mascaras (I kinda want to try it, even if it sucks), and my mom's getting the rest.  Even though I was super excited to see that my box arrived, I really do think I'm going to cancel once the February boxes ship (if they ship by the end of the month).  I haven't loved any of the products I've received enough to purchase them myself and I don't even try everything - I still have the bath salts, oils, and freaking lilac eyeliner (that's all I can see from where I'm sitting right now) sitting on a table, unused.  I thought about getting my mom a subscription for Christmas, but I'm glad I didn't.  Oh well.


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Evidently I drunk ordered Glossybox sometime last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the meantime I never received any tracking number, although I was getting Glossybox emails since I signed up but never ordered until THE drunk night. Today I get a Glossybox and vaguely remembered showing my friend the site after popping the second bottle of pino grigio one night. Two things made me laugh... The box was shipped from Kearny NJ, which is less than an hour drive from my house at the Jersey Shore. I COULD HAVE PICKED UP THE FREAKING BOX. Second, I got the Tarte lippie and I'm a NUDE / PINK lippie gal, but since signing up for Ipsy, BB, ... One more I can't remember, I have more red lipsticks than I know what to do with. oh, and black eyeliners ( I use brown!!,). I feel a new swap list being created in my near future.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> STILL nothing. If I don't get it tomorrow I am calling my credit card company. I don't even want it anymore. They've ruined the whole experience.


Pretty much the same here.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought the Vincent Longo is a lip stain not a lipstick.


 It's a "lip stain lipstick."  This is what they sent out.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

After sitting with the "shipping partner" in Kearney NJ since January 31st,  my shipping info has finally updated to say it has been recieved by the "shipping partner" in Elizabethport NJ.   I'm wondering who this "shipping partner" is if not the USPS.  My tracking number is a USPS tracking number (begins with a 9). 

I'm hoping my Glossybox is here by the weekend.  

I feel kind of bad for Glossybox, as I know they are being inundated wtih complaints, but hopefully next month they will use a different shipping company for the boxes.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

I have my fingers crossed for the Vincent Longo lip stain and the Potion 9 hair stuff.   The OPI nail polish is awesome for someone else, but not my style.  I love the color, but I know the texture isn't for me.  I love nail polish but I prefer a smooth, shiney finish to my nails.  My niece should be delighted with it though.  All of the other products will make me happy though. 

I haven't seen anywhere about anyone winning the 2 1000.00 Shopbob gift certificates that are supposed to be included in 2 lucky boxes this month.  They are probably in 2 boxes that were stuck in NJ for the past week.  I would love, love, love to win one!  (like everyone else!)

This is my 2nd month with Glossybox.  I got November's box, and skipped December.  I loved November's box.  I'm still using the full size Epionce hand cream and love it, and I really like the red Illmasqua lip pencil I recieved.


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After sitting with the "shipping partner" in Kearney NJ since January 31st,  my shipping info has finally updated to say it has been recieved by the "shipping partner" in Elizabethport NJ.   I'm wondering who this "shipping partner" is if not the USPS.  My tracking number is a USPS tracking number (begins with a 9).
> 
> ...


 The shipping partner is Newgistics


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, wow, hell has frozen over. My box just got accepted by Newgistics two and a half hours ago. I might actually get it by March!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a "lip stain lipstick."  This is what they sent out.


 Ahhh I see. I received the Tarte lipstick so I wasn't sure about the VL, and had seen a lot of people on here calling it a stain - and it looked like a stain in Oiio's pictures. But that definitely looks like a lipstick!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The OPI nail polish is awesome for someone else, but not my style.  I love the color, but I know the texture isn't for me.  I love nail polish but I prefer a smooth, shiney finish to my nails.  My niece should be delighted with it though.  All of the other products will make me happy though.


 If you have a chance, try it with a layer or two of topcoat. It will make it shiny and smooth out the matte texture and the glitter. I tried it and it looked great!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shipping partner is Newgistics


 Newgistics sucks.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I see. I received the Tarte lipstick so I wasn't sure about the VL, and had seen a lot of people on here calling it a stain - and it looked like a stain in Oiio's pictures. But that definitely looks like a lipstick!
> 
> If you have a chance, try it with a layer or two of topcoat. It will make it shiny and smooth out the matte texture and the glitter. I tried it and it looked great!


 Great tip! I love the color, so that might work for me.  Thank you so much!


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Evidently I drunk ordered Glossybox sometime last month
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO because I just "drunk " (actually it was wired insomnia that cancelled) cancelled Ipsy and BBSS last night when I thought over my budget. GB is already cancelled. I also ordered my first Citrus Lane box -- referrals are not allowed on MuT. 

So now I am down to 3 Birchboxes, Citrus Lane, and 2 GBs for Feb that were left overs..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

Sooo I called them just a few mins ago and spoke w Danielle, she said they would send me the item from my "LIPS" code...we'll see


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question. I tried out my tarte lipstick just a bit ago and my lips gave it a pinkish hue. Is there some sort of primer I can put on first to keep that from happening


 I would just put a little of your concealer to cancel out your lip color. This a lot of girls on youtube that do this...I've actually never seen a lip primer used.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got my January box last week but I got another box this past Monday. It was totally unexpected and way different contents. 

It was the R29 Holiday Chic beauty box

*Box includes:*Kelly Van Gogh Rich &amp; Delicious Caviar Hair Masque; Josie Maran Argan Color Stick ; Cult Nails Lacquer in "After Glow", Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water, and BootyParlor Flirty Little Secret Perfume. 
  Nice box but I would never have paid $45 for it


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has finally, supposedly, left Indiana. It's been sitting there since February 1!
> 
> ...


 GLossybox did ship late, but most of the blame belongs to the horrid shipping service (Newgistics).  Please mention them in your blog.  I'm in the process of writing them a nasty letter, and am looking into who regulates shipping companies that I can file a complaint with, and will complain to the BBB as well.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I see. I received the Tarte lipstick so I wasn't sure about the VL, and had seen a lot of people on here calling it a stain - and it looked like a stain in Oiio's pictures. But that definitely looks like a lipstick!


 If I had known it wasn't the gel stain that's on the VL site, I wouldn't have purchased a monthly subscription.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my January box last week but I got another box this past Monday. It was totally unexpected and way different contents.
> 
> ...


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 6, 2013)

The next box from them I am expecting is the February box.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 6, 2013)

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
February 05, 2013, 6:38 am
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 
USPS Tracking/Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
Picked Up by Shipping Partner
January 31, 2013, 8:31 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032 
 
 
REALLY!? I'm 99.999999999(to infinity, and beyond) sure that you could literally walk the box from those two locations faster than that.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got my box and I received Tarte lipstick in WILD. Completely bummed. Was hoping for the blush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I didn't get a second box...guess I'm not lucky enough, haha.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2013)

> I just got my box and I received Tarte lipstick in WILD. Completely bummed. Was hoping for the blush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I didn't get a second box...guess I'm not lucky enough, haha.


 Now that my box is registering on Newgistics, I'm hoping for the tarte in Wild! Anything else will almost definitely be looking for a new home. I'm not expecting my box before Presidents' Day, though.


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 6, 2013)

I got the tint too, and never recieved either of those lip products from them before either.


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When they posted the possible box contents, they only listed either a Tarte or Vincent Longo lip product. Never mentioned the Tarte cheek stain, however a lot of people received the cheek stain instead of any lip product. A lot of people were looking forward to the lipsticks and were disappointed when they received the cheek stain because it was never listed as an option on the Man Repeller blog or Glossybox's Facebook page - both pretty much guaranteed you'd be getting a lip item.


  I could understand late subscribers recieving the cheek tint, but the thing I don't understand I've been with GB since day one, and I got stuck with the tint. Dissapointed!!!


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 6, 2013)

So, is Glossybox to blame for the super late boxes or is it their shipping company?

Or is it a little bit of both?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 6, 2013)

> So, is Glossybox to blame for the super late boxes or is it their shipping company? Or is it a little bit of both?


 I'd say a little of both


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 6, 2013)

I finally got my box today (that word finally is so big and bold in my brain lol) and I received the Tarte lipstick in Fierce. I had been hoping for Tarte in either shade as I am a big fan but have never tried lipstick. Even if the color ends up not being my favorite overall I am definitely interested in formula. I also used the LIPS code and did not get anything extra. Not sure if I am up for that battle. I might only have an email in me...


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

Potion 9 is a MIRACLE for my dry curly hair. I don't think my hair has ever been this soft. Never, ever, ever. Amazing!


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so disgusted with Newgistics and Glossybox. They could have diamonds in their next box and I don't think I would sign up for it. No, I still haven't gotten my boxes. Mine were estimated to arrive between 2/4 and 2/6, which is bad enough. BUT They STILL are not here!

I am disputing the charges on the ones I bought within the allowed time frame. One of my subs was the 3 month one and I think that's beyond the window to dispute on a bank/credit/debit card purchase.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh also, does anyone know where we can put reviews/ opinions of these companies that won't get erased?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 6, 2013)

My 80 glossydots finally showed up. Has anyone tried to redeem lately? I can't get passed "processing"


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so disgusted with Newgistics and Glossybox. They could have diamonds in their next box and I don't think I would sign up for it. No, I still haven't gotten my boxes. Mine were estimated to arrive between 2/4 and 2/6, which is bad enough. BUT They STILL are not here!
> 
> I am disputing the charges on the ones I bought within the allowed time frame. One of my subs was the 3 month one and I think that's beyond the window to dispute on a bank/credit/debit card purchase.


 You could still try to dispute the 3 month sub charge. Glossybox has not delivered what you bought, which is why disputes are allowed to begin with. Check with your bank/card company to see how they can help you.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 80 glossydots finally showed up. Has anyone tried to redeem lately? I can't get passed "processing"


My extra 80 showed up too!  As late as this box was...I think I'm still in love with the Glossybox &lt;3 The contents were fab!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 6, 2013)

awesome! i received my box today.. pretty happy that i got the blush since i'm buying mac lipsticks soon ;]


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my box today. I got the Tarte lipstick in Fierce which is what I wanted! I also got the Potion 9. Is it like a flexible hair spray type thing?


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today. I got the Tarte lipstick in Fierce which is what I wanted! I also got the Potion 9. Is it like a flexible hair spray type thing?


Definatly not a hair spray. Its more like a leave in conditioner. It made my hair soft and a little more voluminous, but I don't think it would hold a style.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good to know! I just went through my Kerastase leave in samples from BB so I'm excited to try it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

After receiving the 80 (x2) Glossydots, I'm more than half way to a free box.  Gah.  I'm so conflicted about canceling now.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

You will have to pay $100 to get a free box. Think of it that way.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After receiving the 80 (x2) Glossydots, I'm more than half way to a free box.  Gah.  I'm so conflicted about canceling now.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Potion 9 is a MIRACLE for my dry curly hair. I don't think my hair has ever been this soft. Never, ever, ever. Amazing!


 How do you use it? I have curly hair too that's pretty dry, but it's also fine so I can't put a lot of product in it (especially at my roots) or it will weigh it down so I haven't used the Potion 9 yet because I'm not quite sure how to use it.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 7, 2013)

Newgistics is on Twitter.  @newgistics


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 7, 2013)

I just called Glossybox and actually reached a person! I was going to give up on not getting the lipstick for using the code LIPS, but they were super apologetic and said they'll be sending my item to me right away.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 7, 2013)

FINALLY got my box yesterday. I was all ready to go with the charge back when I got home yesterday but it was there. I got the Tarte lipstick in Wild. When I opened it though there was a big crease in the lipstick that looked like it would break in half if I tried to use it. Huge fail, glossybox!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, is Glossybox to blame for the super late boxes or is it their shipping company?
> 
> Or is it a little bit of both?


 Newgistics has been notoriously awful and slow forever - nothing's changed there and I doubt it ever will. This month I put the blame on Glossybox because they didn't have their supply ready for the amount of new subs they took on.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newgistics has been notoriously awful and slow forever - nothing's changed there and I doubt it ever will. This month I put the blame on Glossybox because they didn't have their supply ready for the amount of new subs they took on.


 The thing about newgistics is, I buy a lot form ASOS.com, a british company, and they use newgistics and its fine/almost fast. Glossybox must be using the cheapest newgistics service or something because it is so much worse.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing about newgistics is, I buy a lot form ASOS.com, a british company, and they use newgistics and its fine/almost fast. Glossybox must be using the cheapest newgistics service or something because it is so much worse.


 Yeah, I actually have never had any problems with Newgistics taking longer than they say they will, and their tracking is always accurate for me. I've just read a ton of people complain about it and figured I was one of the lucky ones. I definitely don't blame them for the late boxes this month.

Annnnd now I'm browsing asos.com haha. 70% sale on payday oh boy.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

> Newgistics has been notoriously awful and slow forever - nothing's changed there and I doubt it ever will.Â This month I put the blame on Glossybox because they didn't have their supply ready for the amount of new subs they took on.


 I also put the blame on Glossybox because they just kind of brushed off complaints and inquiries because "we assure you all boxes have been sent!" (I think that was an exact quote) and from all appearances left it at that instead of following up with Newgistics in a timely manner. ETA: I also question whether these boxes were even given to Newgistics before yesterday. I would not be surprised to find out that my box is cobbled together from random leftovers I've already received because they forgot to send my box.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 7, 2013)

I tried the Living Proof primer yesterday and straightened my hair.. Still looks perfect today. I wash my hair every other day, I am curious how it will look tomorrow, I wold love if I could go three days! I hope those with extra boxes think about swapping.. I'd love to try the other hair product and also the Tarte cheek tint.. I got the lipstain in Belle Etoile which I won't be able to pull off.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think Glossybox prints the labels and when they are printed it starts showing up in the system. So they may have printed your label a week ago, but not actually taken them to be shipped. Same with PopSugar, but with FedEx. There's no other explanation for why they sit for so long at the beginning.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

> I think Glossybox prints the labels and when they are printed it starts showing up in the system. So they may have printed your label a week ago, but not actually taken them to be shipped. Same with PopSugar, but with FedEx. There's no other explanation for why they sit for so long at the beginning.


 Yeah, I'm sure that's how they do it as well, but Glossybox swore up, down, and sideways that everything had been handed over to Newgistics in January, which is why I call bullshit and blame Glossybox. Either they didn't hand everything over and it's GB's fault, or Newgistics dropped the ball, but then GB didn't follow up, and it's still in large part GB's fault, especially since they kept pushing everyone off and insisting we contact USPS for more information.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

So I swapped the Vincent with a Tarte and I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS lipstick! OUTSTANDING is an understatement.

So far I drank 2 cups of water a cup of coffee &amp; had breakfast! And its still on!


----------



## dotybird (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally got my boxes!  I was one of the lucky ones to get duplicate boxes (I ordered 2 and got 4.)  They are all the same-- except I got 3 tarte lipsticks in "fierce" and 1 in "wild."  Yay for a little variation.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 7, 2013)

I actually agree too.

I am blaming GB here.

With all of my internet shopping, I've seen companies use all sorts of "smart" delivery types and Newgistics is one of them. It has never been this outrageously slow. 

I'd put money on the fact that GB made labels and not boxes by the end of January.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use it? I have curly hair too that's pretty dry, but it's also fine so I can't put a lot of product in it (especially at my roots) or it will weigh it down so I haven't used the Potion 9 yet because I'm not quite sure how to use it.


After washing, I put in Orolfluido on the ends and then a few pumps of Potion 9 from root to tip. I have never had hair this glossy and soft and my curls are very defined. I've had people mention how glossy it is! I love it so much. I believe it will be a holy grail product for me. I didn't use anything else on my hair. Just oil for the ends and dry patches, and Potion 9 all over. Nothing else at all then I let it air dry. I always use Orofluido so I know the change has to be the Potion. Great stuff and not expensive so that's awesome.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After washing, I put in Orolfluido on the ends and then a few pumps of Potion 9 from root to tip. I have never had hair this glossy and soft and my curls are very defined. I've had people mention how glossy it is! I love it so much. I believe it will be a holy grail product for me. I didn't use anything else on my hair. Just oil for the ends and dry patches, and Potion 9 all over. Nothing else at all then I let it air dry. I always use Orofluido so I know the change has to be the Potion. Great stuff and not expensive so that's awesome.


OH yes, this stuff is fabulous! I change up my hair routine often, but currently I've been letting my natural curls/waves be boosted, so I put a volumizing root boost in while it's partially damp, blow dry upside down while scrunching, then I put a curl enhancing gel in and the Potion 9, then finish with hairspray. I noticed a good difference in the hold of the curls and the softness increased with the Potion 9! I love it! Definitely will be buying more


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> After washing, I put in Orolfluido on the ends and then a few pumps of Potion 9 from root to tip. I have never had hair this glossy and soft and my curls are very defined. I've had people mention how glossy it is! I love it so much. I believe it will be a holy grail product for me. I didn't use anything else on my hair. Just oil for the ends and dry patches, and Potion 9 all over. Nothing else at all then I let it air dry. I always use Orofluido so I know the change has to be the Potion. Great stuff and not expensive so that's awesome.


 No frizzies? I've yet to find any HG products for my mess of curls.


> OH yes, this stuff is fabulous! I change up my hair routine often, but currently I've been letting my natural curls/waves be boosted, so I put a volumizing root boost in while it's partially damp, blow dry upside down while scrunching, then I put a curl enhancing gel in and the Potion 9, then finish with hairspray. I noticed a good difference in the hold of the curls and the softness increased with the Potion 9! I love it! Definitely will be buying more


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

Meh...this is the Tarte Fierce...bolder lipsticks have never really been my thing, I always play up my eyes, I'm am absolute eyeshadow-holic! lol It probably would help if I was actually wearing any sort of makeup on my face as well lol but I'm thinking this shade is not for me. However, the formula is INCREDIBLE. I definitely want to check out their other shades &lt;3


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally.

My 4 boxes came. 1 is from a 3 month sub, 2 are from (former) monthly subs, and 1 is from the $15 promo.

Guess what? ALL four are exactly the same. So... since they are all from _*different sub "dates" and different profiles*_, what is GB's reasoning?

Hmm... oh and the Tarte Achiote was in all 4. Bummed.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 7, 2013)

So I feel very conflicted. I have subscribed for about 6 months - LOVE Glossybox and the products in it, don't love the slow shipping and customer services issues.

Anyway, I received my January box last week and really enjoyed my products. I only have 1 susbcription to Glossybox.

Yesterday, I get home and was sent a second box! No idea why, never received any tracking for it and never ordered a second box. I think I remember some people saying they also received second boxes? I feel kind of guilty keeping something that I never paid for! Has anyone else dealt with this issue?

Also - worth mentioning that in my first box I received a Tarte lipstick, but this box had a red Tarte LIPGLOSS! Haven't heard about anyone else receiving that.......


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It looks great on you!!! And that hair color, love it!

I agree with the formula.. I am wearing it today as well and this pic is after I drank a cup of coffee, 2 cups of water and ate breakfast.





I have on foundation, some bronzer, Tarte Amazonian Blush, Stila Eyeshadow, Modelco Mascara and the Tarte Lipstick from this months box. I so love it!

Polish is by Maybelline.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks great on you!!! And that hair color, love it!
> 
> ...


Thanks girl  Is that really after eating and drinking?! That is amazing! This is magical lipstick lol You are looking FIERCE btw, which totally goes with the lipstick then XD


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have on foundation, some bronzer, Tarte Amazonian Blush, Stila Eyeshadow, Modelco Mascara and the Tarte Lipstick from this months box. I so love it!


 You are GORGEOUS.

I think that Tarte Fierce lipstick has looked great on every single person who has posted a picture of it - all different skin tones and hair colors. It personally looks more red-orange on me than pink and I love it! I wear it all the time.


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are GORGEOUS.
> 
> I think that Tarte Fierce lipstick has looked great on every single person who has posted a picture of it - all different skin tones and hair colors. It personally looks more red-orange on me than pink and I love it! I wear it all the time.


 I received the Tarte Fierce and it's extremely VI-VID -- a little hard for me to pull off on its own.  However, the formula is very pigmented, and it spreads nicely.  I found that if I dabbed on just the tiniest bit, then topped it with a brown-toned gloss, I could tame it down enough to make it work for me.  It's enough to make me want to check out other shades, which is probably the ultimate purpose of the sample.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks girl  Is that really after eating and drinking?! That is amazing! This is magical lipstick lol You are looking FIERCE btw, which totally goes with the lipstick then XD


 Thank you so much!

I would agree with magical. Its lunch time had pizza and people still notice it. Its like a lipstain too. I think I found my HG Lip product.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are GORGEOUS.
> 
> I think that Tarte Fierce lipstick has looked great on every single person who has posted a picture of it - all different skin tones and hair colors. It personally looks more red-orange on me than pink and I love it! I wear it all the time.


 Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 7, 2013)

Still no box. Posted on Glossybox's Instagram and they deleted all "complaints" or relatively negative comments. I added the part about the survey points to inform the girls there and they removed it. Kind of shady considerating that THEY should probably announce this change to their customers or at least let their customers know why there is a change. My box is finally in my city so I'm expecting to receive it when I get home. I'm so tired of "this month", I'm glad all the BS from the January box will be behind me. Hopefully.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 7, 2013)

The Tarte lipstick really is like a stain. I had it on at home and ate dinner, kissed the hubby, drank a glass of wine, and it was still perfect! I'm still annoyed at GB but I love this Tarte lipstick!!


----------



## kat46 (Feb 7, 2013)

OopS! I posted in the wrong thread. haha. I thought I received my box early, but it's actually the January box. Never got a shipping notice... as usual. The box is ok. I love the nail polish at least... not sure about the rest of it yet. I have so many bright red lip products now. Seems like every sub has sent them for the last few months.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OopS! I posted in the wrong thread. haha. I thought I received my box early, but it's actually the January box. Never got a shipping notice... as usual. The box is ok. I love the nail polish at least... not sure about the rest of it yet. I have so many bright red lip products now. Seems like every sub has sent them for the last few months.


 I never got an e-mail confirmation either but been stalking it down from their website. What other subs are giving out red lippies? I'm trying to find my right shade of red...


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 7, 2013)

got my box today. mine was off the shipment from the 31st and I live in FL. thank goodness. this is my first box and i do have to say i love it. i got the tarte lipstick and that color is for sure fierce!


----------



## kat46 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got an e-mail confirmation either but been stalking it down from their website. What other subs are giving out red lippies? I'm trying to find my right shade of red...


 Ipsy Oct and Dec, Be a bombshell lipgloss and Mireness Lip Bomb. From Glossybox Dec? I got a bright red Illamasqua lip liner. I must have gotten a lipgloss from another sub too, don't remember, maybe Sample Society? I'm kinda burned out on bright red lip stuff... You can probably find a lot for trade right now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy Oct and Dec, Be a bombshell lipgloss and Mireness Lip Bomb. From Glossybox Dec? I got a bright red Illamasqua lip liner. I must have gotten a lipgloss from another sub too, don't remember, maybe Sample Society? I'm kinda burned out on bright red lip stuff... You can probably find a lot for trade right now.


 which lip product did you get from Glossybox?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 7, 2013)

I only ordered 2 glossyboxes which i rec'd on Tuesday but i Came home to 2 additional Glossyboxes today. Same as my other 2 except I rec'd 2 Tarte lip glosses in the color Natural Beauty instead of the tarte fierce lipglosses.


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Feb 7, 2013)

So out of the blue today, a second Glossybox arrived---with the Tarte Maracuja lipgloss in Natural Beauty! Didn't know these were going into boxes? It's really nice, it's a red, but not nearly as crazy as the Fierce I got in my other box


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only ordered 2 glossyboxes which i rec'd on Tuesday but i Came home to 2 additional Glossyboxes today. Same as my other 2 except I rec'd 2 Tarte lip glosses in the color Natural Beauty instead of the tarte fierce lipglosses.


 wow so I guess they "ran out" of the Glamazons or something


----------



## kat46 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which lip product did you get from Glossybox?


 Illamasqua lip liner


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Illamasqua lip liner


 You got that from the Man Repeler box? O.O


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this color looks great on you, with your huge eyes and classically beautiful features.  It evens out your face by defining your pretty mouth.  The next time you have full makeup on, try the lipstick again and see if you are more comfortable with it.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got that from the Man Repeler box? O.O


 no, from November I think. I was just saying that most all my subs sent me a bright red lip product in the last FEW months. not this month. I got Tarte lipstick in bright orange/red in the Man Repeller box. lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think Glossybox prints the labels and when they are printed it starts showing up in the system. So they may have printed your label a week ago, but not actually taken them to be shipped. Same with PopSugar, but with FedEx. There's no other explanation for why they sit for so long at the beginning.


 What you described sounds like what happens when someone recieves a notice that their package has shipped but there is no tracking information available.  With my Glossybox this month, my shipping info had updated.  It says my package was "picked up by the shipping partner" on 1/31 and gave Kearney NJ as the location.  As of 2/5 the information hadn't changed, so Glossybox did in fact hand my package over to the shipper, and the shipper held on to it in Kearney NJ for 6 days.  My box was in Elizabethport NJ as of yesterday, and today it was handed over to the post office and is in my state!

It looks like my Glossybox will be delivered tomorrow.  Or should be.  We're expecting a major blizzard tomorrow, so i dont know if there will be mail deliveries or not. The weather reports here keep saying this is going to be a "historical blizzard" or a "blizzard of historical proportions".  Just my luck!  I'm almost hoping it will not be delivered tomorrow.  I have to work no matter what the weather is, so I'm afraid my box will be burried in snow and I wont find it until April.  I'm praying to the snow gods that the storm goes out to sea, and I will be in Glossybox bliss.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!  That red lippie looks AMAZING on you! 

I love the look of minimal makeup and a red lip.


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I feel very conflicted. I have subscribed for about 6 months - LOVE Glossybox and the products in it, don't love the slow shipping and customer services issues.
> 
> ...


 my second box had the gloss too! took forever to get it to work though..


----------



## xoxoJannet (Feb 8, 2013)

Glossybox fixed the surveys back to being worth 20 glossydots again. Yay! I've also received my other 80 glossydots for the seasonal survey.

I did get my Glossybox earlier in the day but was missing the fresh serum. I've e-mailed and will be calling them tomorrow so I hope they'll do something about it. It was really strange because it looks like my box was opened (the ribbon was torn and a couple of the items seemed "opened"). I'm in the sea of Tarte Fierce but that's exactly what I wanted so hoorray!


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 8, 2013)

For those of you that say you have enough Glossydots for a free box, how many Glossydots is that?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sweetchica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that say you have enough Glossydots for a free box, how many Glossydots is that?


 1000


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone know when the surveys will appear?


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kikyo0083* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my second box had the gloss too! took forever to get it to work though..


 I know! Like literally 50 clicks! I don't love it as much as the lipstick at all. I really am feeling guilty about this second box.....


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NJBeauty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So out of the blue today, a second Glossybox arrived---with the Tarte Maracuja lipgloss in Natural Beauty! Didn't know these were going into boxes? It's really nice, it's a red, but not nearly as crazy as the Fierce I got in my other box


 SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME! No idea why. So weird.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 8, 2013)

I tried on the Tarte lipstick last night, and wow the formula is awesome! I received it in "Wild." I'm not sure how much I will wear it, but who knows I might feel bold one night! I'm also a Tarte addict. I ordered their TSV on QVC the other day. I hope the lipstick that comes with that is the same formula!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 8, 2013)

I twisted up the tarte lipstick all the way last night out of curiosity...there's not much in it.  For as big as the packaging looks and the price, I figured it'd have a little more than that.  I might still be a sucker and buy more when this one runs out though.


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally got my box and it had the tarte lipstick in fierce I absolutely love it. So happy!


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 8, 2013)

When do the surveys appear to review items? This is my first box with gb and I couldn't find the surveys in my account. Thank you!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashmatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When do the surveys appear to review items? This is my first box with gb and I couldn't find the surveys in my account. Thank you!


 I don't know.  I've been checking the site at least twice a day, hoping the surveys would magically appear.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashmatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When do the surveys appear to review items? This is my first box with gb and I couldn't find the surveys in my account. Thank you!


 Surveys are usually up halfway through the following month. So if they are on the ball then hopefully in the next week or so, but with them being so behind in January I'm not sure if that will happen.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 8, 2013)

My Glossybox has arrived and I ended up with the day off due to the storm! 

I am super excited for this box!  It was worth the wait (and the frustration!).  I recieved the Sebastion Potion 9, which I have been dying to try ever since someone here posted a little review of it.   I recieved a Tarte lip gloss instead of a lipstick.  I wear more gloss than lipstick and have a red Estee Lauder lipstick that I love, so I'm glad to have the gloss. 

I didn't think the Opi polish was going to be for me, but after seeing it in person, I think I'm in love!  That purple shade is gorgeous!  I didn't realize it was so sparkly.  For some reason I thought it would be a matte finish. 

I am really loving everything in this box!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glossybox has arrived and I ended up with the day off due to the storm!
> 
> ...


 The polish itself does dry matte. It's so pretty.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Feb 8, 2013)

Ooh, I want to see the gloss! Picture, picture!! 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glossybox has arrived and I ended up with the day off due to the storm!
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glossybox has arrived and I ended up with the day off due to the storm!
> 
> ...


 Just put a quick coat of the Opi on my nails.  I love this polish!  I never in a million years would have purchased this if I saw it in the store because I wouldn't have thought I liked the finish.  This is why I love these sample subscription services!

I can't wait until next month's GB now!


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 8, 2013)

Just applied my 1000 glossy dots, YAY next month will be free.


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME! No idea why. So weird.Â


 I just got a second box with the gloss too!?! I checked my cc and I was only charged for one box. Not that I'm complaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just applied my 1000 glossy dots, YAY next month will be free.


Me too!!!! This should be a free month for a lot of us charter subbers.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think this color looks great on you, with your huge eyes and classically beautiful features.  It evens out your face by defining your pretty mouth.  The next time you have full makeup on, try the lipstick again and see if you are more comfortable with it.


 Aw, thanks boxgal and you too marybbryant, ya'll have made my day XD  My poor hubby, I showed him the pic and he was like ...I think he's seriously not used to seeing me in lipstick lol other than recitals (which is firetruck red)


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 8, 2013)

That colour actually looks awesome on you.  I wouldn't discount it.  For real, you pull off the red lips really well.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EllynoUta (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone order a gift subscription and not get any tracking info and receive their boxes?
I ordered a regular box for myself, and a gift one through ebates, but I have no tracking info. Was wondering if you ended up getting your gift one with no tracking info. I'm in CA.

I called them and they said they'd send one out "later this week"...so just wondering if im getting +2 boxes or the one.


----------



## Sweetchica (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you! Just curious if that was the same for everyone.


----------



## pride (Feb 8, 2013)

They must have started replacing the lipsticks w/ lipgloss. I emailed them a picture of my broken lipstick, and they apologized and said they would normally replace it, but they were out of the lipstick and that I could choose a replacement item. Wonder what they still have that I could choose?


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!!!! This should be a free month for a lot of us charter subbers.


 
Me three!!


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME! No idea why. So weird.


 To those of you who have had a second box out of the blue, I assume there was no tracking info for it? Or did you guys have tracking for your original box, and on the same page it said Package #1, and package #2?


----------



## Jennifer Hacker (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi!

Potion 9 is a conditioning styling treatment. It is great to use a foundation on your hair and can be mixed and layered with any other products. It's 9 active botanicals restore hair's natural condition while enhancing manageability and renewing shine. If you apply to damp hair and blow or air dry your hair will turn out softer and shinier. If you apply to dry hair it will add a little bit of texture and control for an instant boost.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> To those of you who have had a second box out of the blue, I assume there was no tracking info for it? Or did you guys have tracking for your original box, and on the same page it said Package #1, and package #2?


 I didn't have tracking info for either box. When I click on "track your order" it reloads the billing page without any tracking information. This second box didn't have the man repeller sticker on the box but it had all the same products except the tarte fierce lipstick was replaced by the tarte gloss.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't have tracking info for either box. When I click on "track your order" it reloads the billing page without any tracking information. This second box didn't have the man repeller sticker on the box but it had all the same products except the tarte fierce lipstick was replaced by the tarte gloss.


My page did the same thing, I ended up just emailing Glossybox and they gave me my tracking number. I don't think I ever received a tracking email either! lol


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

The best part of this nailpolish is you can go to bed after applying two coats and not worry about sheet marks! I did my second coat within an hour of hitting the sack last night and it looked great this morning.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 8, 2013)

And I had a few chips on the tips of my nails and touched them up and you can't tell! So my mani (sans base coat) went from 4 days to 5+ and going strong! I love this finish. I think I may pick up the pink and blue! And the tarte lipstick is amazing! I will purchase more shades for sure!


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 8, 2013)

> I didn't have tracking info for either box. When I click on "track your order" it reloads the billing page without any tracking information. This second box didn't have the man repeller sticker on the box but it had all the same products except the tarte fierce lipstick was replaced by the tarte gloss.


 Did you get that email that said you were going to get an extra box? I just wonder if this is the next wave of "oops" boxes, or if they are the same happy accident.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't have tracking info for either box. When I click on "track your order" it reloads the billing page without any tracking information. This second box didn't have the man repeller sticker on the box but it had all the same products except the tarte fierce lipstick was replaced by the tarte gloss.


 SAME exact thing for me!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried on the Tarte lipstick last night, and wow the formula is awesome! I received it in "Wild." I'm not sure how much I will wear it, but who knows I might feel bold one night! I'm also a Tarte addict. I ordered their TSV on QVC the other day. I hope the lipstick that comes with that is the same formula!


 I ordered the Tarte TSV on QVC early and have been using it for a few days. It's not the same lipstick. Different formula, much lighter (obviously) and not as pigmented, but I still really like it. I like the formula that came in Glossybox better, though.


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> Did you get that email that said you were going to get an extra box? I just wonder if this is the next wave of "oops" boxes, or if they are the same happy accident.


 I never got any email stating any boxes were being sent. I had drunk ordered the box when my friend was over one night  It wasn't until I got the first box in the mail that I even realized I had subscribed. Today I noticed there was a soaking wet Glossybox on the front porch (getting the lovely Nor'easter Nemo here). I had read others were getting extra boxes but things like that don't ever happen to me.


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 8, 2013)

> I never got any email stating any boxes were being sent. I had drunk ordered the box when my friend was over one night  It wasn't until I got the first box in the mail that I even realized I had subscribed. Today I noticed there was a soaking wet Glossybox on the front porch (getting the lovely Nor'easter Nemo here). I had read others were getting extra boxes but things like that don't ever happen to me.


 Hahaha! Drunk ordering........if only I had that excuse! That's awesome! Things like that don't happen to me either...just wishful thinking! At least you'll have an extra box of products to keep you warm during the storm!


----------



## arendish (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm actually surprised, but after a week Glossybox emailed me back about my missing mascara and said they'd send one to me right away. This means I won't get it until after the next box comes out, most likely, but if I get it I'll be pleased. However, I swatched my Tarte in Fierce with a disposable brush (continuing my hope for a trade lol) and I hate it just as much as I thought I would. If everything else fails I'll give it away, but my boyfriend actually screamed when I popped out of the bathroom wearing it haha.


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> Hahaha! Drunk ordering........if only I had that excuse! That's awesome! Things like that don't happen to me either...just wishful thinking! At least you'll have an extra box of products to keep you warm during the storm!


 Didn't think about that... I can paint my tires with the sand polish for extra road grip! That's a good excuse to justify my monthly box habit to the fiancÃ©  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm loving my Tarte Fierce! I did tone it down a bit with a deeper lip pencil. I'm also wearing the nail polish too and I love it more than I thought I would. Excuse the pic, it's almost 1:00 am here and I'm a little more than tired! Haha.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

I totally love this month's Glossybox! 

I'm super-impressed with the Sebastion Potion 9 hair product, and love everything else too! 

For those of you who haven't rec'd your boxes yet, and dont have tracking # - my tracking # didnt show up on the website, so I called and the rep gave it to me over the phone.  It took 3 or 4 times calling to get through.  I finally got through when I called right at 9:00am.  I think thats when they open.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic on you!!! I wore it the other day and it's not just a clever name, I actually FELT fierce!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 9, 2013)

I drunk ordered one too!



> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I never got any email stating any boxes were being sent. I had drunk ordered the box when my friend was over one night
> ...


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 9, 2013)

I finally got my box!

But there were two boxes! One box had the tarte lipstick in fierce and the sebastian.

The other box had a card for the Vincent Longo but I got two style extenders and no lip product and no perfume.

I did not order two boxes. Is it worth it to complain to Glossybox for the Vincent Longo and the perfume? It sounds like their CS is so bad, I will never get a response, but I really wanted that lip product.

I did notice that the Man Repeller label seems to be a sticker they placed over the box. It was in two different places and it was peeling off on one.

Also, I never got a shipment email and the tracking number in my account is wrong, since they were delivered but the tracking number still thinks they are in Indiana.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box!
> 
> ...


 I don't know since you did get one full box and that's what you paid for.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2013)

> I finally got my box! But there were two boxes! One box had the tarte lipstick in fierce and the sebastian. The other box had a card for the Vincent Longo but I got two style extenders and no lip product and no perfume. I did not order two boxes. Is it worth it to complain to Glossybox for the Vincent Longo and the perfume? It sounds like their CS is so bad, I will never get a response, but I really wanted that lip product. I did notice that the Man Repeller label seems to be a sticker they placed over the box. It was in two different places and it was peeling off on one. Also, I never got a shipment email and the tracking number in my account is wrong, since they were delivered but the tracking number still thinks they are in Indiana.


 No. You already got what you paid for, complaining is just being greedy.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box!
> 
> ...


It's pretty rude to do that. You already got bonuses. You don't deserve anything else.


----------



## Marshie (Feb 9, 2013)

I finally got a reply about my gift box never arriving and all they said was they were sorry and they would try to get me a replacement. Try? I don't understand how a lot of people got doubles without paying but I paid for the box and I'm not sure I will get it.


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's pretty rude to do that. You already got bonuses. You don't deserve anything else.


 I didn't say I was going to, just thinking about it. 

Your post was quite rude.

Many people got multiple boxes and many people got incomplete boxes. Are you going to attack them, too, out of jealousy you didn't benefit from Glossybox's mistake?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 9, 2013)

> I didn't say I was going to, just thinking about it.Â  Your post was quite rude. Many people got multiple boxes and many people got incomplete boxes. Are you going to attack them, too, out of jealousy you didn't benefit from Glossybox's mistake?


 You asked a question and got several responses. Let's not blow it up. Context and wording can be easily mistrued. You ordered one box, but received two? That's compensation enough.


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You asked a question and got several responses. Let's not blow it up. Context and wording can be easily mistrued.
> 
> You ordered one box, but received two? That's compensation enough.


 I don't think being called rude and greedy and being told what I do and don't deserve can be misconstrued.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think being called rude and greedy and being told what I do and don't deserve can be misconstrued.


 Actually, I can't speak for anyone else, but I did NOT call *you* greedy.  I did say though that complaining to a company about something you got as a bonus, so you could get more product, would be greedy.  So yeah, it can definitely be misconstrued.


----------



## pride (Feb 9, 2013)

Well...like you said, there are people who paid for boxes and still haven't gotten them, or received incomplete boxes. Given how overwhelmed the CS seems to be, it's a tad insensitive/selfish to ask if you should complain that a completely free box was incomplete. Just my two cents.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 9, 2013)

> I don't think being called rude and greedy and being told what I do and don't deserve can be misconstrued.


 Don't blow it up with your reaction. Lashing back at whatever slight you think they've made is no better. Let's keep it moving please.


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, I can't speak for anyone else, but I did NOT call *you* greedy.  I did say though that complaining to a company about something you got as a bonus, so you could get more product, would be greedy.  So yeah, it can definitely be misconstrued.


 It was implied in your response that if I were to do this, I would be greedy. And for all I know, they counted it as two months of my three month sub. If I signed up for three boxes and they delivered two this month, I will certainly be making sure they are complete.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't blow it up with your reaction. Lashing back at whatever slight you think they've made is no better. Let's keep it moving please.
Interesting how nice and helpful people are until they perceive somebody else is getting something more than they are.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 10, 2013)

So I need to rant/vent to someone and I think this will be a great place to do it and get a lot of different opinions.

So in December 2012 everything went through as normal and I was charged for my December box at the beginning of the month and I got my tracking number around the 18th ish. I was out of town for Christmas and didn't think this was going to be an issue. Well for some odd reason my post office decided to sent my box back to Glossybox. I was a little upset but figured that Glossybox would just send me a replacement box. I emailed glossybox's customer service (which blows my mind that you can never get anyone on the phone) and told them what happened. About a week later I finally got a reply that said that they couldn't send me a replacement but they could refund my account. I was a little bummed out bc I wanted the box but I moved on. 

January rolls around and all hell (pardon my language, but that is about the only way I know to explain it) broke loose. On January 9th I was charged for my January 2013 box and thought nothing of it. Well in the next few days I randomly looked at my glossybox subscriptions and it said that it had been cancelled. I was so confused and immediately emailed customer service again. After about 2 weeks I finally got a reply saying that whoever helped me with my refund "accidentally" cancelled my account and that their was no way they could reactivate it. I then replied back that I was a little upset that this was happening and that it has taken so long to get a response. I asked when I could subscribe again and NOT get charged for another January box, since I was already receiving one. Whoever replied said that as long as I resubscribed after January 26th, I would not get charged again. Just to make sure I didn't subscribe again until the 29th. 

Turns out that was a lie and I got charged for another January box. And to add to the lies, I went to look at my subscriptions and beside my old one it said "reactivate". At this point I was so livid I couldn't even think straight. I email customer service yet again telling them about being charged again for January even though I subscribed after the 26th. I have not gotten any response from them and I really don't know what to do about this anymore.

Am I overreacting? Or am I justified in my anger?

Also, sorry this post is so long. Just wanted to get this out and see what other people have to say.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> So I need to rant/vent to someone and I think this will be a great place to do it and get a lot of different opinions. So in December 2012 everything went through as normal and I was charged for my December box at the beginning of the month and I got my tracking number around the 18th ish. I was out of town for Christmas and didn't think this was going to be an issue. Well for some odd reason my post office decided to sent my box back to Glossybox. I was a little upset but figured that Glossybox would just send me a replacement box. I emailed glossybox's customer service (which blows my mind that you can never get anyone on the phone) and told them what happened. About a week later I finally got a reply that said that they couldn't send me a replacement but they could refund my account. I was a little bummed out bc I wanted the box but I moved on.Â  January rolls around and all hell (pardon my language, but that is about the only way I know to explain it) broke loose. On January 9th I was charged for my January 2013 box and thought nothing of it. Well in the next few days I randomly looked at my glossybox subscriptions and it said that it had been cancelled. I was so confused and immediately emailed customer service again. After about 2 weeks I finally got a reply saying that whoever helped me with my refund "accidentally" cancelled my account and that their was no way they could reactivate it. I then replied back that I was a little upset that this was happening and that it has taken so long to get a response. I asked when I could subscribe again and NOT get charged for another January box, since I was already receiving one. Whoever replied said that as long as I resubscribed after January 26th, I would not get charged again. Just to make sure I didn't subscribe again until the 29th.Â  Turns out that was a lie and I got charged for another January box. And to add to the lies, I went to look at my subscriptions and beside my old one it said "reactivate". At this point I was so livid I couldn't even think straight. I email customer service yet again telling them about being charged again for January even though I subscribed after the 26th. I have not gotten any response from them and I really don't know what to do about this anymore. Am I overreacting? Or am I justified in my anger? Also, sorry this post is so long. Just wanted to get this out and see what other people have to say.


 Is everything in email? Personally, I would print it all out, use it as documentation for a credit card dispute, cancel your subscription, and move on with a Glossybox-free life. These boxes are not worth the rage this company induces.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 10, 2013)

I just tell my mother - as I send my packages to her US address "the company made me order, they sent me a coupon for 20% off and have free shipping". or something along those lines,LOL.



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Drunk ordering........if only I had that excuse! That's awesome! Things like that don't happen to me either...just wishful thinking! At least you'll have an extra box of products to keep you warm during the storm!


----------



## 40love (Feb 10, 2013)

Just reading some posts.  I can't believe how long it is taking for everyone to get their boxes.   Although it was worth the wait for me.    Love the tarte blush and Sebastien hair product.   Does anyone know when the surveys go up?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *40love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just reading some posts.  I can't believe how long it is taking for everyone to get their boxes.   Although it was worth the wait for me.    Love the tarte blush and Sebastien hair product.   Does anyone know when the surveys go up?


 That was answered a few pages ago.  I believe the answer was that the surveys are available around the middle of the following month, so probably around Valentine's Day for the January box.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 10, 2013)

Just tried the OPI polish last night.  I really like it!  I think I will look for the pink one today.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got my box yesterday.  Not worth the wait for me.  I wash my hair every day (allergies = have to clean out all the air cooties every night so I don't sleep with my face mashed up against the pollen and smoke clinging to it) and hate styling products, I don't have oily skin, I don't wear mascara, and I can't wear alcohol-based scent.  The Le Metier de Beaute packet is something that might work for me since my skin is *phenomenally* dry, but there's so litle of it that I'm not sure I will be able to get more than a couple of uses out of it, and I need at least three to make sure I'm not allergic to something.  

On the up side, I did get a tarte lipstick, although it was Fierce, and I'm going to have to swing by Sephora to try it before I decide whether to open the box because I have a feeling it might be too warm for me (and if it is, I will be putting it up for swap.  I think that Wild would be just about perfect for me!  I love a screaming bold lipstick.  I'm just picky about the tone).  And I do like the polish!  I'm usually not a fan of textured polish amnd was specifically avoiding this line because of that, but I like how it's mostly matte with little bits of sparkle from the glitter, yet it's all the same color.  I like the monochrome-but-sparkly thing.  Now that I've tried it, I'm actually kind of bummed that I don't like any of the other colors they have (purple is the one and only shade from the line I would even consider, so I am happy that they sent it rather than any other color).  I would love a navy blue version, like OPI Ink or Russian Navy.  Or dark green, like that Aragon Today (or whatever it was called) that they had a couple of years ago in regular and suede versions.

Overall, acceptable box contents considering I got it for free due to points.  I would be borderline okay with the $21 cost if the lipstick turns out to work for me or if I can swap it for the right color for my skin tone.  Unacceptable shipping and lack of response from Glossybox on the matter.  *So* glad that I canceled and didn't actually pay for it.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachaface10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I need to rant/vent to someone and I think this will be a great place to do it and get a lot of different opinions.
> 
> ...


 If you were charged for the January box they should refund that OR send you a box! As for rejoining and the new charge that's likely for the February box. I haven't been charged for my monthly box but on the 7th (before the dang spoiler!) I ordered a gift sub and I've been charged for it. I think they charge you as soon as you sign up or reactivate if you don't have an active sub.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Le Metier de Beaute packet is something that might work for me since my skin is *phenomenally* dry, but there's so litle of it that I'm not sure I will be able to get more than a couple of uses out of it, and I need at least three to make sure I'm not allergic to something.


 This stuff is awesome. My skin is super dry too so I use a lot of this every time I moisturize my face. I ended up getting two boxes so I squeezed every last bit of both packets into an old Benefit powder jar and I've been using it liberally for well over a week and still have plenty left. You should get more than three (or at least three) uses from the one packet! So pissed I fell in love with a $200+ face cream.


----------



## Tatia (Feb 10, 2013)

I got a second box yesterday, just two days behind the first box.. Interestingly, the delivery confirmation number on the second box matched the tracking info that was first loaded on the gb website. The second box had the Tarte lippy, while the first box had the laszlo. It also had a much larger Sebastian which is great since I was thinking about buying that in the full size. I'm very pleased to have two of the Le MÃ©tier.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 10, 2013)

I got the first box that was from my cancelled sub and then about 3 days later I got another January box. So I have two of the same boxes. I am happy that I actually got something that I paid for, but I would have waited longer to sign up if I knew I was going to be getting a second January box. I didn't want 2 of the same exact boxes. I am thinking about doing a giveaway with the second one or maybe swapping some products.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 11, 2013)

Yesterday I got the evil eye from the hubby because two glossyboxes showed up and I had promised to cut back on spending to save for our trip to Maui next month. I hadn't read any of this thread about people getting multiple boxes so I was trying to figure out why I got two. I went back through my account info and remembered that I had ordered another box thinking it was a special box seperate from the regular sub. But when I found out that it was the monthly box I had contacted cs and they canceled the extra box and refunded the money. But yet I got two boxes anyways. Maybe the order was still there but they refunded the $21. Nothing in my dashboard showed an extra box, in fact the tracking number on the boxes are identical. Hubby still light heartedly teased me telling my I'm addicted to my sub boxes. Yes sadly its probably true... LOL I received two of the lipsticks in fierce that I will most likely put one if not both up for trade for something else comparable . So if you are interested pm me.


----------



## pride (Feb 11, 2013)

I was excited to try the Potion 9 after all the reviews here, but I didn't really like it. I usually just rub coconut oil in my hair after a shower and the potion 9 didn't seem to make my hair nicer than just using the oil. :/


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 11, 2013)

The potion 9 dried out my hair like no other. I really don't like it.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

The Potion 9 made my hair super shiny and soft, but not greasy looking. It worked great for me which suprised me because my hair is so fine that usually product weighs it down and makes it look awful. But I loved the way this stuff conditioned my hair and smelled awesome.


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my hair is so fine that usually product weighs it down and makes it look awful. But I loved the way this stuff conditioned my hair and smelled awesome.


 Same thing here! I really miss the smell of the "old" Potion 9 though - they must've changed the formula since the last time I used it, and I REALLY loved that smell. But all in all it's such a great product!

And the OPI polish - when I first saw that we were getting a purple/blue _textured _polish I was pretty disappointed, as it is not something I would have ever bought myself. But I tried it on and LOVED it! I mean, it is absolutely gorgeous, and the texture is so neat. The only thing I didn't like was the hexagonal (?) large glitter pieces - those didn't go on very evenly, and I ended up having some nails without them and some nails with several pieces, but that's such a minor thing. 




 the Man Repeller box!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Potion 9 made my hair super shiny and soft, but not greasy looking. It worked great for me which suprised me because my hair is so fine that usually product weighs it down and makes it look awful. But I loved the way this stuff conditioned my hair and smelled awesome.


I have dry, curly hair and had the same experience. It's a new HG for me for sure. It's not crazy expensive either so that's fantastic! Unlike a certain moisturizer I know and love...


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 11, 2013)

I was lucky and received two boxes, even though one # ever showed up in the tracking. I don't know which box I was supposed to have gotten since they both were different.

But... I think I'm in love with the style extender. I layered it with Orofluido on the ends of my hair yesterday and today my hair is still soft and it doesn't look like I didn't wash it today. It doesn't have that icky, greasy look and it's not frizzy at all. I think I can justify the price on this one as I'm not using conditioner as much as I used to before switching to sulfate-free shampoos and conditioner. (waist length hair, I'd go through a bottle every couple weeks, now it's one every other month.)

I also love the OPI, but then I also love anything purple. I did intentionally disregard the part of the directions about not adding a topcoat and put on a layer of Julep's Freedom, which for this polish, worked well. I can still feel the texture of the glitter and get the sparkling effect, but it's not catching on everything either.

I'm almost afraid to try the Le Metier for fear of actually loving it despite it's insanely expensive pricetag. I think I'll wait until I'm done with the sample of the Marine Cream I received in last month's Birchbox (and is lasting a while) then give it a try.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 11, 2013)

Surveys are up! At least they're showing up for me with an expiration date of March 3rd.. And it looks like the box I was supposed to get was the Sebastian/Tarte lipstick pairing and not the Living Proof/Vincent Longo paring, which was the second box I received.


----------



## AsianGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

I got 2 Jan Boxes also, a few days apart from each other.

I guess it's better than NO Jan Box, but it is perplexing.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 11, 2013)

Still no box. 



 Guess I'll write them an e-mail.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

I tried the Sebastian Potion 9 after washing my hair tonight (yay for electricity!!!) and wasn't impressed.  My hair felt greasy and weighed-down.  Fast-forward 2 hours later (now) - I kinda like it.  My hair feels soft, but I use a conditioner with keratin and my hair always feel soft after I wash it.  I don't know what I was expecting, but it's just kinda meh.  I'll be trying the Living Proof stuff tomorrow before I do my hair.  Not quite sure I'm expecting from that.  My hair doesn't get greasy and I don't have a problem with my hair not holding a style well - all I do is straighten it.  It smells nice though.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Sebastian Potion 9 after washing my hair tonight (yay for electricity!!!) and wasn't impressed.  My hair felt greasy and weighed-down.  Fast-forward 2 hours later (now) - I kinda like it.  My hair feels soft, but I use a conditioner with keratin and my hair always feel soft after I wash it.  I don't know what I was expecting, but it's just kinda meh.  I'll be trying the Living Proof stuff tomorrow before I do my hair.  Not quite sure I'm expecting from that.  My hair doesn't get greasy and I don't have a problem with my hair not holding a style well - all I do is straighten it.  It smells nice though.


 I don't use any styling products in my hair, only leave in oil on the ends (sooo in love with Orofluido), but it also allows me to skip a day of washing my hair. Normally I can't because my scalp will get too oily and I'll get headaches from it. So far, the style extender has gotten rid of the frizzies I tend to get and my hair still doesn't feel greasy since application yesterday morning.

I think as an alternative to powder to skip a day or two of washing, this is a keeper for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't use any styling products in my hair, only leave in oil on the ends (sooo in love with Orofluido), but it also allows me to skip a day of washing my hair. Normally I can't because my scalp will get too oily and I'll get headaches from it. So far, the style extender has gotten rid of the frizzies I tend to get and my hair still doesn't feel greasy since application yesterday morning.
> ...


 GASP!  No frizz?  I'm sold.  I hate the frizzies I get if I do my hair before I go to bed.  I have yet to try Orofluido.  I hope to get it in one of my boxes soon-ish.  It seems to be a favorite of quite a few users on here.  My hair is normally pretty thick, but it seems extra "full" today - you know, kind of like after a proper blow dry.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 12, 2013)

Tried the expensive moisterizer last night. Yes I loved the way it lasted all night!! I see what they hype is all about now. lol


----------



## mippy (Feb 12, 2013)

I am SO jealous of you US folks. The UK Glossybox is pretty rubbish really.

I got the Feb one yesterday and it contained:

- a bottle of Balance Me Rose Otto body wash

- a Miners (drugstore product that sells for Â£2.99) lipstick in a very 90s wine shimmer colour

- a small pot of mineral shadow (sorry, forgot the brand but I don't know it) in a bronze colour that doesn't suit

- a small tin of lipbalm - full size is Â£3.99 at major drugstores, so about 49p worth

- a MeMeMe highlighter. This is a drugstore brand well known for doing cheaper dupes of Benefit products. Great if you want that kind of thing (mine was their version of Moon Beam, which doesn't suit my cool pale skin) but I could try it out in the store on my way home from work.

- a lollipop (admittedly tasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I signed up so I could sample brands that are too expensive for me to invest in without trying first, so I'm really disappointed. I would LOVE me some OPI or Tarte.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO jealous of you US folks. The UK Glossybox is pretty rubbish really.
> 
> ...


 Oh that is awful! Sounds like Canada's box where they are getting drug store items as well as expired products! By the way, as soon as I read the second sentence of your post I started reading it with a British accent in my head lol.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO jealous of you US folks. The UK Glossybox is pretty rubbish really.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about the UK GB, I had really thought they were a good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had no idea about the UK GB, I had really thought they were a good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here, I though they had decent boxes D: That sux


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

Good grief.  I got my last Glossybox Saturday (I canceled a week or so ago because I was just fed up with the lack of movement on my box.  It was a make-it-or-break-it month with this sub, and, well, broken), and I thought that would be the end of it.  I received the box with the tarte in Fierce, which is like a reddish-orange Crayon on me (thank you, Sephora, for your swatchable lipsticks), so I traded it for the same thing in Wild (cool cherry red!  Yes!  *Totally* my kind of color).  The only other thing in that box that I will use is the polish, but I got the box for free with my Glossydots, so whatever.  This subscription is behind me.

And then I got home from work tonight, and there was a second nearly-identical box waiting for me.  This one has the tarte gloss in natural beauty, and it looks like that one actually is a good color for me, but I'm thinking I might put it up for swap just because I have a lot of gloss already (I've been picking stila sets up periodically from Birchbox since I have a lot of points to use, but not many things in their store really interest me), although I'll swing by Sephora and swatch this one tomorrow just to make sure it's not something I will desperately miss if I do swap it away.  Strangely, the box itself does not have the Man Repeller sticker or the Man Repeller card inside (there's a card, but it's plain and unfolded.  The one I got in my first box was folded like a notecard with a little note from MP herself printed on the front), but the MP magazine was in there.  Whatever.  My saga is over, and that's all I care about, but just in case anyone else received a box over the weekend, you might still have another one on the way.  I just don't understand this company *at all*.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 12, 2013)

> Good grief. Â I got my last Glossybox Saturday (I canceled a week or so ago because I was just fed up with the lack of movement on my box. Â It was a make-it-or-break-it month with this sub, and, well, broken), and I thought that would be the end of it. Â I received the box with the tarte in Fierce, which is like a reddish-orange Crayon on me (thank you, Sephora, for your swatchable lipsticks), so I traded it for the same thing in Wild (cool cherry red! Â Yes! Â *Totally* my kind of color). Â The only other thing in that box that I will use is the polish, but I got the box for free with my Glossydots, so whatever. Â This subscription is behind me. And then I got home from work tonight, and there was a second nearly-identical box waiting for me. Â This one has the tarte gloss in natural beauty, and it looks like that one actually is a good color for me, but I'm thinking I might put it up for swap just because I have a lot of gloss already (I've been picking stila sets up periodically from Birchbox since I have a lot of points to use, but not many things in their store really interest me), although I'll swing by Sephora and swatch this one tomorrow just to make sure it's not something I will desperately miss if I do swap it away. Â Strangely, the box itself does not have the Man Repeller sticker or the Man Repeller card inside (there's a card, but it's plain and unfolded. Â The one I got in my first box was folded like a notecard with a little note from MP herself printed on the front), but the MP magazine was in there. Â Whatever. Â My saga is over, and that's all I care about, but just in case anyone else received a box over the weekend, you might still have another one on the way. Â I just don't understand this company *at all*.


 Weirdness.. I already received mine, but guess what was in my mailbox ? Another box, with the same contents as your extra box.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Feb 12, 2013)

So fun little tidbit - before nemo occurred I received one of those we tried to deliver your package receipt things in my mail box for a second glossybox. Sure enough, plugged in the tracking information and I was getting a second one. But, and now heres the sad face, my post office has  been closed since nemo on friday! =( I want my box...haha. Granted I know its a second one, but my grabby little hands want it anyway. Bad post office!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 12, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how to do swatch/test lipstick at a store like Sephora? I am always grossed out by testers except for perfume, but I've never heard of lip product testers, I'm assumong you use a swab or something?It's worth it to note I'm from a state that does not have stores like Sephora.



> Good grief. Â I got my last Glossybox Saturday (I canceled a week or so ago because I was just fed up with the lack of movement on my box. Â It was a make-it-or-break-it month with this sub, and, well, broken), and I thought that would be the end of it. Â I received the box with the tarte in Fierce, which is like a reddish-orange Crayon on me (thank you, Sephora, for your swatchable lipsticks), so I traded it for the same thing in Wild (cool cherry red! Â Yes! Â *Totally* my kind of color). Â The only other thing in that box that I will use is the polish, but I got the box for free with my Glossydots, so whatever. Â This subscription is behind me. And then I got home from work tonight, and there was a second nearly-identical box waiting for me. Â This one has the tarte gloss in natural beauty, and it looks like that one actually is a good color for me, but I'm thinking I might put it up for swap just because I have a lot of gloss already (I've been picking stila sets up periodically from Birchbox since I have a lot of points to use, but not many things in their store really interest me), although I'll swing by Sephora and swatch this one tomorrow just to make sure it's not something I will desperately miss if I do swap it away. Â Strangely, the box itself does not have the Man Repeller sticker or the Man Repeller card inside (there's a card, but it's plain and unfolded. Â The one I got in my first box was folded like a notecard with a little note from MP herself printed on the front), but the MP magazine was in there. Â Whatever. Â My saga is over, and that's all I care about, but just in case anyone else received a box over the weekend, you might still have another one on the way. Â I just don't understand this company *at all*.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

> Out of curiosity, how to do swatch/test lipstick at a store like Sephora? I am always grossed out by testers except for perfume, but I've never heard of lip product testers, I'm assumong you use a swab or something?It's worth it to note I'm from a state that does not have stores like Sephora.


 I just swipe them on my arm because I'm usually trying to compare two colors to each other, but they have alcohol to sanitize stuff and q-tips if you want to try them on your lips. It's just like swatching at a department store, although it seems like Nordstrom and Macy's have disposable brushes for that.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

Double post! Please ignore this space!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new little bundle of joy! I did want to tell you though that the OPI dries very quickly due to its rough texture. I have 2 girls and a new baby boy, so I know ALL about not having time for nails to dry! I usually don't do them because of that reason. I also did my girl's nails in it because it dries so quickly. They are always on the go, and it makes it hard for their nails not to smudge while drying.


I couldn't help myself, and I tried the polish... and I LOVE it! Definitely taking it off my trade list, AND I'm even buying the exact shade for a friend. Favorite nail polish!!

It does dry quickly (love OPI)... wonder how long the finish lasts?


----------



## NikNik455 (Feb 13, 2013)

I finally tried the Potion 9. OMG, I love this stuff. I have natural hair and makes my hair curl ever so softly.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2013)

> I couldn't help myself, and I tried the polish... and I LOVE it! Definitely taking it off my trade list, AND I'm even buying the exact shade for a friend. Favorite nail polish!! It does dry quickly (love OPI)... wonder how long the finish lasts?


 It lasted two days for me without any noticeable tip wear (and I'm hard on my nails, so this is unheard of), and I probably could have gone for a few more if I hadn't decided it was time for a lavender holo. I might change back to it Friday night and see how truly long it lasts. The wear was truly shocking, but in a good way. ETA: *And* it came off relatively problem-free and quickly, which really surprised me since it is essentially a glitter.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It lasted two days for me without any noticeable tip wear (and I'm hard on my nails, so this is unheard of), and I probably could have gone for a few more if I hadn't decided it was time for a lavender holo. I might change back to it Friday night and see how truly long it lasts. The wear was truly shocking, but in a good way.
> 
> ETA: *And* it came off relatively problem-free and quickly, which really surprised me since it is essentially a glitter.


 I am so excited to use this now!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2013)

I got my box yesterday. I got the Tarte in Natural Beauty, and I tried it out this morning and it makes my lips look nice. I didn't get anything extra despite using the promo code LIPS. The boxes GB uses are really nice.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday. I got the Tarte in Natural Beauty, and I tried it out this morning and it makes my lips look nice. I didn't get anything extra despite using the promo code LIPS. The boxes GB uses are really nice.


 Wow that's so late! I wonder if there's still people missing their boxes


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It lasted two days for me without any noticeable tip wear (and I'm hard on my nails, so this is unheard of), and I probably could have gone for a few more if I hadn't decided it was time for a lavender holo. I might change back to it Friday night and see how truly long it lasts. The wear was truly shocking, but in a good way.
> 
> ETA: *And* it came off relatively problem-free and quickly, which really surprised me since it is essentially a glitter.


 I put mine on over the weekend and topped it off with a coat of Seche and the tips are now starting to wear. It comes off relatively easy for a glitter polish. (I use Zoya's Remove and the let the pad sit on the nail for a minute trick) If the other colors in the collection appealed to me, I would definitely buy those, but the purple one was the only one I really liked.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put mine on over the weekend and topped it off with a coat of Seche and the tips are now starting to wear. It comes off relatively easy for a glitter polish. (I use Zoya's Remove and the let the pad sit on the nail for a minute trick) If the other colors in the collection appealed to me, I would definitely buy those, but the purple one was the only one I really liked.


 I'm in love with both the OPI and Zoya textured polishes!!  They apply so easy, they wear extremely well, and so pretty.  And WAY easier to remove than glitter: hold over the nail for 5-10 seconds and it slides off.  I want to get the mini set of OPIs and the rest of the Pixie Dusts now.

-L


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It lasted two days for me without any noticeable tip wear (and I'm hard on my nails, so this is unheard of), and I probably could have gone for a few more if I hadn't decided it was time for a lavender holo. I might change back to it Friday night and see how truly long it lasts. The wear was truly shocking, but in a good way.
> 
> ETA: *And* it came off relatively problem-free and quickly, which really surprised me since it is essentially a glitter.


I wish they would make other colors with the same texture. I like the red, but I don't like the star glitter. I am in love with this polish!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with both the OPI and Zoya textured polishes!!  They apply so easy, they wear extremely well, and so pretty.  And WAY easier to remove than glitter: hold over the nail for 5-10 seconds and it slides off.  I want to get the mini set of OPIs and the rest of the Pixie Dusts now.
> 
> -L


Is the texture of the Pixie Dust similar?? I LOVE the look so much! I am so NOT a nail polish person, but I'm freaking out over this polish! I can't believe I was going to trade it away! Thank you to those who posted how awesome it was, so I didn't trade it!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

I would love this polish in a gray... I am in love with the purple, it's definitely a favorite.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is the texture of the Pixie Dust similar?? I LOVE the look so much! I am so NOT a nail polish person, but I'm freaking out over this polish! I can't believe I was going to trade it away! Thank you to those who posted how awesome it was, so I didn't trade it!


 It's similar, but the look is a little more simple/classy (IMO).  Mariah's shades are a little younger to me.  Zoya's are also slightly less chunky (but very slightly so - not enough to write about) as they only one size glitter but lots of it.

I think you could get away with the Zoya in more places.  But the OPI is pretty fun too!  I just wished they had passed on the shaped glitter.  I'm not into that much...

The person below said they wished there was a gray and needs to google "London Pixie Dust swatch".  It's the shade I own and it's to die for!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

> It's similar, but the look is a little more simple/classy (IMO). Â Mariah's shades are a little younger to me. Â Zoya's are also slightly less chunky (but very slightly so - not enough to write about) as they only one size glitter but lots of it. I think you could get away with the Zoya in more places. Â But the OPI is pretty fun too! Â I just wished they had passed on the shaped glitter. Â I'm not into that much... The person below said they wished there was a gray and needs to google "London Pixie Dust swatch". Â It's the shade I own and it's to die for!


 Be still, my heart! I need that! Does Ulta sell Zoya or do I just need to order it from Zoya?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

> Be still, my heart! I need that! Does Ulta sell Zoya or do I just need to order it from Zoya?


 Ulta sells it, but the ones in my area don't sell the whole line. They tend to carry just the most recently-released collections, so you probably won't find, say, Adina, but since Pixie Dust is one of their sprung collections, I wouldn't be surprised if they did have it.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 14, 2013)

I just bought the sampler pack from zoya...I had no self restraint.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's similar, but the look is a little more simple/classy (IMO).  Mariah's shades are a little younger to me.  Zoya's are also slightly less chunky (but very slightly so - not enough to write about) as they only one size glitter but lots of it.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the sampler pack from zoya...I had no self restraint.


 I actually really like the different size glitter in the purple OPI shade, but I definitely am not a fan of the stars in the red. It's cute, but it doesn't suit my more conservative style.

i just bought two pixie dust shades -- I got London and Godiva for my at-home manicures and two non-pixie dust shades to take to the salon for pedis. &lt;3 Zoya! Thank you for leading me to them!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally tried the Potion 9. OMG, I love this stuff. I have natural hair and makes my hair curl ever so softly.


I love it, too! Great box this month despite being late!


----------



## Coocabarra (Feb 14, 2013)

> I couldn't help myself, and I tried the polish... and I LOVE it! Definitely taking it off my trade list, AND I'm even buying the exact shade for a friend. Favorite nail polish!! It does dry quickly (love OPI)... wonder how long the finish lasts?


 It has pretty great wear, even without a top coat. And the cool thing is you can swipe some more polish on little chips and you can't even tell! Definitely makes it last longer.


----------



## jolyb (Feb 14, 2013)

So, I contacted Glossybox last week letting know I didn't receive the blush from the promo code. They responded within a day and said sorry, they would send me a blush. Well, I wasn't sure they would actually do it. However, I just received the Kryolan blush in the color rosewood today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jolyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I contacted Glossybox last week letting know I didn't receive the blush from the promo code. They responded within a day and said sorry, they would send me a blush. Well, I wasn't sure they would actually do it. However, I just received the Kryolan blush in the color rosewood today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's awesome, how long ago did you contact them?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got the modelco lipgoss+lipstick in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 14, 2013)

> Just got the modelco lipgoss+lipstick in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


 Me too! I didn't think it would actually happen. Although, this thing has a major design flaw, the mirror is on the part that holds both the lipstick and the applicator, so you can't actually use it with the product!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I didn't think it would actually happen.
> 
> Although, this thing has a major design flaw, the mirror is on the part that holds both the lipstick and the applicator, so you can't actually use it with the product!


 ya I didn't think so either and lol I noticed that XD I got the lipstick in Dusk and the gloss in Striptease, what did you get?


----------



## Marshie (Feb 14, 2013)

Color me surprised! I received my GB gift box today &amp; I am soooo happy with it! I got the Potion 9 &amp; the Tarte lippie in Fierce. Perfect color for today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Doesn't really change my mind about canceling though. But I am surprised GB even cared to send it out.


----------



## vugrl (Feb 14, 2013)

Grrr... I think I got my Cosmo free box today and guess what.... it's another January box! I was told it would be October which I was happy about since I never got October. But, I ordered a few gift boxes for Jan and they were all dupes and now this one is a dupe! At least they could have sent me the Tarte. Ugh... 

Not sure if I want to complain or just suck it up. So much trouble to deal with them.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 14, 2013)

I received my blush today...I'm surprised that I actually like it. It's such a pretty color.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 14, 2013)

> ya I didn't think so either and lol I noticed that XD I got the lipstick in Dusk and the gloss in Striptease, what did you get?Â


 The same!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Did anyone ever get the golden ticket?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same!


 lol XD Have you tried it?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 14, 2013)

The blush is absolutely gorgeous and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tried the potion 9 today and it made my hair really soft and shiny!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

I wore the Primer last week( I wash my hair once a week) on Tuesday night I applied oil to my hair like I usually do and I washed it today. When I let my hair down, even after applying oil, it still looked clean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

> I wore the Primer last week( I wash my hair once a week) on Tuesday night I applied oil to my hair like I usually do and I washed it today. When I let my hair down, even after applying oil, it still looked clean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like it too! I'm so sad I didn't get a double box lol I wash mine every other day but the last two times I have used the primer and was able to go three days (I could have done four if I pulled it back but I wanted my hair down for today). Today after I washed it I just applied to just my bang/crown.. That's the reason I do every 2 days.. We'll see how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretty sure I will be buying it again!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

pffft if my bangs get oily I wash...my bangs! lol XD


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

I have never actually tried just washing my bangs.. Maybe I'll try that on day three and see if I can go to four days for the rest..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

i used to do that all the time! XD


----------



## jolyb (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's awesome, how long ago did you contact them?


 I emailed them on Febuary 5th.


----------



## jolyb (Feb 14, 2013)

@beautymadn3ss I emailed them on Febuary 5th and they responded back 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jolyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @beautymadn3ss I emailed them on Febuary 5th and they responded back 2 or 3 days later.


 thx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 15, 2013)

I tried the Potion 9 stuff yesterday and got so many compliments on my hair! (I also dyed it, but nobody complimented that, though I suppose my hair could look so nice due to the dye/conditioner). So far 2/2 (the other like being the tarte lip stuff in natural beauty). Up next to try will be the nail polish, though it looks like the tokidoki nail polish in the bottle.. I won't be using the mascara for a while because I have at least a dozen mini mascaras that are unused (and 3 minis, a full, and 2 colored mascaras that have been used that I should use up). I don't know about the Fresh serum either.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> I won't be using the mascara for a while because I have at least a dozen mini mascaras that are unused (and 3 minis, a full, and 2 colored mascaras that have been used that I should use up). I don't know about the Fresh serum either.


 So much mascara from subs! I swapped what I thought was everything I had received so far before this box, and I dug around last night for any stragglers to rehome with a coworker since I did receive two more with this box but don't wear mascara at all. Result: Eight tubes. And that's just what I have on hand right now and not including what I have on the way in other subs (ipsy is still making its way to me, and I have a Birchbox that hasn't even shipped yet, so I don't know what's in that).


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm finishing up my sample of the Metier de Beaute cream, and was wondering whether any of you beauty gurus knew of something with a similar texture, but at a more realistic price point? I love that it's heavy enough to be soothing for my dehydrated combo skin (perfect for winter!), but at the same time not heavy enough to break me out or feel like too much, even under makeup. I'm kind of dreading going back to my old moisturizer after the sample is finished...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 16, 2013)

I recently bought a $12 trial size Benefit skincare set from Birchbox that included an exfoliating polish, day cream, and a thick moisturizer for night. The night cream seems similar in consistency and really rich and moisturizing but I've only used it once so not sure if it will cause a breakout. I LOVE the Le Metier but definitely will not pay that much for the full size. Hopefully this Benefit stuff will work. I also got a Shea Terra regenerating face cream it smells like roses and same consistency as Le Metier and works great without breaking me out. I have combination skin with a super dry T zone so I'm always looking for a good lotion for my face.



> I'm finishing up my sample of the Metier de Beaute cream, and was wondering whether any of you beauty gurus knew of something with a similar texture, but at a more realistic price point? I love that it's heavy enough to be soothing for my dehydrated combo skin (perfect for winter!), but at the same time not heavy enough to break me out or feel like too much, even under makeup. I'm kind of dreading going back to my old moisturizer after the sample is finished...


----------



## lolitam (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry * /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finishing up my sample of the Metier de Beaute cream, and was wondering whether any of you beauty gurus knew of something with a similar texture, but at a more realistic price point? I love that it's heavy enough to be soothing for my dehydrated combo skin (perfect for winter!), but at the same time not heavy enough to break me out or feel like too much, even under makeup. I'm kind of dreading going back to my old moisturizer after the sample is finished...


I have two more Metier samples I need to put up for trade eventually - but that's not why I'm replying!   

I got the Skin and Co Roma truffle serum a few Glossyboxes ago and then got their Face Velvet Tuber Lotion in the sample pack they sent out.  I LOVE the stuff.  I ordered the full size version, it should be arriving to me today.  

There's no SPF in it and it's $49 for 1.69 oz.       I've been using it for over a week and I really like it (okay, so far I love it!)    I have super dry skin in the winter and, for me, this was comparable to the Metier.

ETA the link - http://skinandcoroma.com/index.php/face/face/moisturizers/face-tuber-lotion.html


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finishing up my sample of the Metier de Beaute cream, and was wondering whether any of you beauty gurus knew of something with a similar texture, but at a more realistic price point? I love that it's heavy enough to be soothing for my dehydrated combo skin (perfect for winter!), but at the same time not heavy enough to break me out or feel like too much, even under makeup. I'm kind of dreading going back to my old moisturizer after the sample is finished...


 I don't know why anyone would want to spend $200+ on this.  It's no better than any drug store brand.  I have extremely dry skin and it did absolutely nothing for me beyond the immediate 10 minutes.  

For the kind of money they want for it, I expect a whole lot of moisturising going on.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol, so I was answering the Glossybox surveys, I answered 5 so I should have 100 glossydots, I have 90 -.-'

NVM I made a mistake XD still half asleep XD


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the liquid sand minis and no stars in the red. I thought I wouldnt like the red color but it looks great especially in pictures.


----------



## TamSumner (Feb 16, 2013)

Just thought I'd let you all know.. I contacted Glossybox about not receiving the extra lipstick/gloss from the "LIPS" promo &amp; they mailed it to me right away. I got it Thursday &amp; really love it. I had already canceled my monthly membership &amp; don't think I'll be re-subbing for now. I liked the products, but they have a few things they need to work on. Their customer service is pretty bad.. I had to "fake" the subject of my email about the lipstick. I had emailed them already &amp; didn't get a response, but I used the subject line "signing up" the second time &amp; got a response within hours..


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two more Metier samples I need to put up for trade eventually - but that's not why I'm replying!
> 
> I got the Skin and Co Roma truffle serum a few Glossyboxes ago and then got their Face Velvet Tuber Lotion in the sample pack they sent out.  I LOVE the stuff.  I ordered the full size version, it should be arriving to me today.


 Ooh, I got that sampler too, but haven't tried anything yet! I actually kind of forgot all about it. I will certainly give it a try - too bad about the lack of spf, but then again considering I spend most of the daylight hours sitting in an office, it really shouldn't make too much of a difference. 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I recently bought a $12 trial size Benefit skincare set from Birchbox that included an exfoliating polish, day cream, and a thick moisturizer for night. The night cream seems similar in consistency and really rich and moisturizing but I've only used it once so not sure if it will cause a breakout. I LOVE the Le Metier but definitely will not pay that much for the full size. Hopefully this Benefit stuff will work. I also got a Shea Terra regenerating face cream it smells like roses and same consistency as Le Metier and works great without breaking me out. I have combination skin with a super dry T zone so I'm always looking for a good lotion for my face.


 Thanks for sharing! Do you use it strictly as a night cream? I'm actually pretty happy with my current night cream (YonKa Creme 28), so I've been using the Metier only as a day cream. I'll have to take a look at Benefit and the Shea Terra - haven't tried anything of theirs!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to spend $200+ on this.  It's no better than any drug store brand.  I have extremely dry skin and it did absolutely nothing for me beyond the immediate 10 minutes.


 It's all pretty individual - what does wonders for one will do nothing for another. I personally really like what it's doing for my skin, and I'm pretty picky + my skin is sensitive and complicated. Too much nutrition and it breaks out and becomes super oily, too little and it flakes like crazy. The Metier does a really good job of balancing between the two extremes.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I got that sampler too, but haven't tried anything yet! I actually kind of forgot all about it. I will certainly give it a try - too bad about the lack of spf, but then again considering I spend most of the daylight hours sitting in an office, it really shouldn't make too much of a difference.
> 
> ...


 I haven't used my Metier packet yet, but as far as hydration goes - I think AmorePacific is amazing!  It's pricey stuff, too - but not as pricey as the Metier.  I tend to buy the starter kits of the Amore. A little goes a long way with that stuff so they can last awhile.

Sephora has a $65 starter kit that is worth every penny, although not all Sephoras will carry the AmorePacific line.

EDITTED: I don't use it every day since it's also a more pricey line.  But when I need a little boost, this is my go-to.  Daily I use Murad or Vichy (my ol' reliables) or whatever samples I want/need to use up.


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got my mail that was delivered yesterday and I had a bubble mailer from Glossybox. In it was a very pretty pinky nude ModelCo lipstick/gloss combo. I don't know why I received it, but then again I also don't know why I received two Glossyboxes when I only ordered one. I LOVE THIS new lippie as I'm a nude lipstick gal and I've collected about a dozen red lippies over the past several months with all my subs. It seems either Glossybox CS either totally sucks the big one or is so unorganized they're sending multiple boxes at random. A nice middle ground of just doing a competent job would be refreshing!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with both the OPI and Zoya textured polishes!!  They apply so easy, they wear extremely well, and so pretty.  And WAY easier to remove than glitter: hold over the nail for 5-10 seconds and it slides off.  I want to get the mini set of OPIs and the rest of the Pixie Dusts now.
> 
> -L


 I love Zoya's colours but I hate hate hate their brushes so much I never buy them.  For a higher end nail polish company, you'd think they would work on a better brush.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> I just got my mail that was delivered yesterday and I had a bubble mailer from Glossybox. In it was a very pretty pinky nude ModelCo lipstick/gloss combo. I don't know why I received it, but then again I also don't know why I received two Glossyboxes when I only ordered one. I LOVE THIS new lippie as I'm a nude lipstick gal and I've collected about a dozen red lippies over the past several months with all my subs. It seems either Glossybox CS either totally sucks the big one or is so unorganized they're sending multiple boxes at random. A nice middle ground of just doing a competent job would be refreshing!


I got it too from using the code LIPS, at first I thought it was way too dark for me cuz it looked brown and I don't wear brown, but it's a gorgeous nude. I have too many pinks and reds, so a nice nude is a good change ^^


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 17, 2013)

I got the same ModelCo combo, and I am seriously in love with the gloss. At first I was a bit apprehensive (artificial strawberry scent doesn't really scream "high-end cosmetics" to me), but it turned out to be delightful - not sticky, moisturizing, long lasting... I wear it over almost all of my lipsticks and want to get a full-size gloss! The lipstick was a tad brown for me though, so it's not getting much use.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same ModelCo combo, and I am seriously in love with the gloss. At first I was a bit apprehensive (artificial strawberry scent doesn't really scream "high-end cosmetics" to me), but it turned out to be delightful - not sticky, moisturizing, long lasting... I wear it over almost all of my lipsticks and want to get a full-size gloss! The lipstick was a tad brown for me though, so it's not getting much use.


 Mhm the gloss is super cool! Well, if you apply a tiny bit of the lipstick, it doesn't show super brown, just nude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Zoya's colours but I hate hate hate their brushes so much I never buy them.  For a higher end nail polish company, you'd think they would work on a better brush.


 Different strokes for different folks.  I prefer Zoyas brush over OPI.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I like dainty brushes.  I can work with opi but like Zoyas the best.

Hate Essie's brush.

i am however disappointed in the Lovely collections purple shade, Julie.  Not a good formula but pretty when it finally dries.  Now I'm dreading using Neely (the green).


----------



## ricarlav (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I wrote them an e-mail the day before it came and all they said was "oh, here's your tracking #" that I already found in my account. Oh well. I doubt they'll send me the LIPS item (forget what it was since that was SO long ago!) I cancelled almost immediately after ordering to avoid being charged for March since I don't know how they charge and I have no regrets. I'm in AZ, so I'm thinking maybe true west coasters might still be missing their boxes.
> 
> The sand nail polish looks similar (in the bottle anyway) to the tokidoki stellina polish I'm currently wearing. I hope it looks better and works better than that though because I put the tkdk stuff on Monday and it's already chipped a lot.


 I called them and they sent my LIPS item right away, I got it last week.


----------



## IffB (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my LIPS item last week, even though I canceled immediately after ordering my box. My nail polish chipped as crazy, too - but I love that it dries so fast, so I  will try with a top coat.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 19, 2013)

> I got my LIPS item last week, even though I canceled immediately after ordering my box. My nail polish chipped as crazy, too - but I love that it dries so fast, so I Â will try with a top coat.Â


 Because it was a glitter, I just did touch ups instead of doing a top coat, and it was pretty seamless


----------



## TritonGirl (Feb 20, 2013)

I just received an  e-mail with a 20% off coupon from Glossybox if I renew my sub with them.  I cancelled several months ago because I wasn't happy with the boxes.  Just wanted to know, is it going to be worth me taking a three month sub with them, it will cost me $48.00 instead of the usual $60.00.  I looked on their site and it looks like they have really upped their game since I cancelled, sooo torn,  have Birchbox and Ipsy now.  Not sure if I'm keeping Birchbox. Also I have false eyelashes I got in Birchbox and if anyone wants, let me know and they can have them, I will never wear them.. . Thanks Ladies


----------



## pobox607 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love love love the Sebastian Potion 9.

Trouble is i want more and I'm having trouble finding it - anyone have luck finding it in store or online?

Also, any chance someone has an extra they want to trade (see signature for trade list)?  

Thanks!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love the Sebastian Potion 9.
> 
> ...


ulta sells it! as well as overstock.com

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp;jsessionid=E52D94B95C0E2B1BEA3D90B6F8810E4E.pr-a3-app1?productId=xlsImpprod4450517


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought you girls might get a giggle out of this. I sent GB an email saying,

"Hello,
I was supposed to get a lip product in my January box? I had the code LIPS entered? Does it come separately?

Thanks,

XXX"

They wrote me back with this the next day! But it was pretty funny. Here it is:

"Thank you for your message, I would be glad to help you.

There are always five products within the GLOSSYBOX. Thus there must have been a mistake on our account, which should not have occurred.

We will send you the missing product within a 5-7 workday period.

I hope I was able to help you with this message.

Kind regards,

The GLOSSYBOX Team"

-------------------

So I have this feeling they are sending me another Tarte lipstick. LOL, which is not the lip product for the LIPS code but....ya know what? I just don't care, I consider that they wrote back a victory all by itself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do have to wonder if they actually read my message. It's not like it was a long one...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you girls might get a giggle out of this. I sent GB an email saying,
> 
> ...


 It doesn't seem like they actually read your email lmao. They took it as if you're saying an item from the regular 5 items is missing, they don't know that you used a separate code and it's a separate item lol


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you girls might get a giggle out of this. I sent GB an email saying,
> 
> ...


 They may just have someone copy and pasting the same response to every email. At least you got a reply many others emailed and got no response.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 21, 2013)

They sent me the same email and I got a modelco lipstick/lipgloss duo..


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They sent me the same email and I got a modelco lipstick/lipgloss duo..


 Sweet! That is good news, I'll hope for that.

LOL like I said, I just counted it as a victory that they opened my email and.... (gasp) REPLIED to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't seem like they actually read your email lmao. They took it as if you're saying an item from the regular 5 items is missing, they don't know that you used a separate code and it's a separate item lol


They've done something similar to me before. I think they read the first line or so lol...cause that's pretty much how they answered my email lol! If you read just the first line of yours, that makes sense. So crazy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They've done something similar to me before. I think they read the first line or so lol...cause that's pretty much how they answered my email lol! If you read just the first line of yours, that makes sense. So crazy!


 See I don't trust sending emails! I rather call...I emailed Love with Food twice already and they didn't bother replying that pissed me off so much! Good thing it was my last month...


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See I don't trust sending emails! I rather call...I emailed Love with Food twice already and they didn't bother replying that pissed me off so much! Good thing it was my last month...


LWF will respond on fb almost immediately and take care of stuff. Kinda weird. But it got their attention.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LWF will respond on fb almost immediately and take care of stuff. Kinda weird. But it got their attention.


 haha that would've been useful XD oh well it's all good now, I used the Red Tricycle code too soon and got 2 feb boxes XD


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha that would've been useful XD oh well it's all good now, I used the Red Tricycle code too soon and got 2 feb boxes XD


Me too. Except that I loved the Feb box so much that I didn't care.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cocoesque (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness everyone, I just have to post this on here with my recent experience with this company. I have been subscribed to Glossybox USA when they first started out. Didn't have much of a problem until recently. Now, I can 100% say that this is the SHADIEST unprofessional company ever. I know a lot of people have had problems with this company and a lot of people recently have had bad experiences with late boxes, no responses and horrible customer service. 

January's box came a month and a half late and this February box has no gotten to me either and it is now March. I love how they charge you precisely at the beginning of the month with no fail and it gets to you a month-month and a half late. Like, really? All of the other subscription boxes that I am subscribed to is so precise and accurate each month. Now, I would understand if this was a one time thing.. then I would of course not be complaining but this was a recurrent problem and not just for me either. 

I tried e-mailing Glossybox several times and have had ZERO responses thus far. So, I went on their Facebook page asking them to get back to me and I did receive one post saying that they would "forward my name to CS" and that "I would hear back from them soon". BS. I waited and waited but no response AGAIN. (NOT surprised). So, I posted again saying that February's box was again late and I had still not heard back from them. Checked again today to see if they responded and they totally blocked me from their Facebook page and disabled me from commenting. Probably so other people could not read about their shady business practices. 

Have anyone else had such horrid experiences with this company? It is sad because I have loved this subscription but there is NO way in hell that I could back up this company and give them my money for shit quality and service. Customer service should be a PRIORITY and is one of the top things that make AND break a company. Also, something this company does not have. Sigh, sadness. Be careful with this company everyone!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cocoesque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness everyone, I just have to post this on here with my recent experience with this company. I have been subscribed to Glossybox USA when they first started out. Didn't have much of a problem until recently. Now, I can 100% say that this is the SHADIEST unprofessional company ever. I know a lot of people have had problems with this company and a lot of people recently have had bad experiences with late boxes, no responses and horrible customer service.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, I cant believe they did that to you.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cocoesque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness everyone, I just have to post this on here with my recent experience with this company. I have been subscribed to Glossybox USA when they first started out. Didn't have much of a problem until recently. Now, I can 100% say that this is the SHADIEST unprofessional company ever. I know a lot of people have had problems with this company and a lot of people recently have had bad experiences with late boxes, no responses and horrible customer service.
> 
> ...


 They do lack of good customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's really shitty, sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cocoesque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness everyone, I just have to post this on here with my recent experience with this company. I have been subscribed to Glossybox USA when they first started out. Didn't have much of a problem until recently. Now, I can 100% say that this is the SHADIEST unprofessional company ever. I know a lot of people have had problems with this company and a lot of people recently have had bad experiences with late boxes, no responses and horrible customer service.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this but not shocked. The fact is, unfortunately, that their CS is very badly lacking as a rule (there are of course exceptions). And often downright awful. I will admit that I am guilty of staying with them longer than I should just because their products are so damn awesome. I truly believe that is the only reason that they haven't shut down GlossyBox US: There are lots of people who just adore the products and don't want to unsubscribe even though the CS is so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this but not shocked. The fact is, unfortunately, that their CS is very badly lacking as a rule (there are of course exceptions). And often downright awful. I will admit that I am guilty of staying with them longer than I should just because their products are so damn awesome. I truly believe that is the only reason that they haven't shut down GlossyBox US: There are lots of people who just adore the products and don't want to unsubscribe even though the CS is so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Or a lot of people that actually have been lucky and had no problems with their CS and on top of that love the products.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or a lot of people that actually have been lucky and had no problems with their CS and on top of that love the products.


 I'm glad I have not had to deal with their CS yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad I have not had to deal with their CS yet.


 I have and it was actually good, they didn't send the lipstick from code LIPS(now expired) in my box...I contacted them and they sent it like within a week...this week I got another one lol. Which is actually an indicator or really distracted agents lol...How can they not know they already sent it? they are making the company lose money...either way it doesn't affect me XD off to the trade thread it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have and it was actually good, they didn't send the lipstick from code LIPS(now expired) in my box...I contacted them and they sent it like within a week...this week I got another one lol. Which is actually an indicator or really distracted agents lol...How can they not know they already sent it? they are making the company lose money...either way it doesn't affect me XD off to the trade thread it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Seems like so many people get doubles and some dont get anything they are waiting for. I hope they get more organized and get their issues sorted out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like so many people get doubles and some dont get anything they are waiting for. I hope they get more organized and get their issues sorted out.


 Yup they are super unorganized :S I hope they get their act together


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup they are super unorganized :S I hope they get their act together


 They have a lot of problems in Germany too, but not as bad as the US one.


----------



## cocoesque (Mar 6, 2013)

I know I was so shocked too because I have never been treated like this by any company before. I hope you all have nothing but good experiences!


----------



## Anastasia91 (Mar 4, 2014)

Aaah i love GB!!!!! Waiting for it monthly is like waiting for santa on Christmas. Lol been subscribed for a few months, and definitely will re-subscribe! Im only, a little bit concerned about a small issue of missing products inside of a box? Has anyone else had the same issue, and whether or not it has happened to them more than once....? I have just received my Feb box with that card that mentions and explains all of the goodies inside... According to the card- i was supposed to receive 5 products: but my box only had 4 with (what it looks like is a missing Sumita Beauty pencil) i haven't emailed them or anything, as i feel like its not a such a huge reason to whine about...just a pencil. Although, i did, wonder if anyone else had this happen before, and if this might be constant issue . I'm not worried about a single, missing pencil, as much as it happening again. After all, i do LOVE Gb, but i also want to make sure i'm getting most of what i pay for out of a 3 or 6 months subscription...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any thoughts on this?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anastasia.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Anastasia91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaah i love GB!!!!! Waiting for it monthly is like waiting for santa on Christmas. Lol been subscribed for a few months, and definitely will re-subscribe! Im only, a little bit concerned about a small issue of missing products inside of a box?

Has anyone else had the same issue, and whether or not it has happened to them more than once....? I have just received my Feb box with that card that mentions and explains all of the goodies inside...
According to the card- i was supposed to receive 5 products: but my box only had 4 with (what it looks like is a missing Sumita Beauty pencil) i haven't emailed them or anything, as i feel like its not a such a huge reason to whine about...just a pencil.
Although, i did, wonder if anyone else had this happen before, and if this might be constant issue .

I'm not worried about a single, missing pencil, as much as it happening again. After all, i do LOVE Gb, but i also want to make sure i'm getting most of what i pay for out of a 3 or 6 months subscription...





Any thoughts on this?








Anastasia.
There is a whole Glossybox subforum up above. This thread is 2 years old! And btw, many of us were charter members at GB and yes, we canceled because of missing items and poor CS. You should get what you pay for and you should ask for the pencil.


----------

